# Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Catterix (Mar 30, 2012)

*Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion*

As you’ve no doubt noticed, the animation and art quality of Naruto Shippuuden is very inconsistent, often varying from extremely good, to absolutely terrible. :amazed

The key reason for this is that Naruto Shippuuden is a long-running anime series. Unlike 6, 13, 26, 52, etc. episode series, long-running serials do not have a set budget. This means they often have to refrain from using great animation because they don’t know how much more money they have to spend.  Also, production is very rushed, as they don’t get a chance to take a break, whereas set-episode series can take as long as they want pre-production to design their anime.

To cope with the strain of this, all anime (long or short) use a variety of staff to help create the series. In Naruto Shippuuden, the most influential to the quality of the animation is the *animation director*. The animation director’s (AD) role is to supervise the animation process of their episode. In Naruto, we generally have 8 ADs working at one time, each having their own episode. They direct each animator how to animate their scene (unlike in US cartoons where there’s 1 animator per character, Japanese animators animate and entire scene all by themselves. They each get around 1-3 minutes to animate), and each AD has a particular style. They also draw the first and last frame of each shot, and tell the animator how to move from the first frame, to the last frame. 

Now, when Naruto Shippuuden began, it was very low budget. And because of this, a lot of ADs were hired with very, very different styles of drawings. And this is what makes Shippuuden especially inconsistent.  However, over time, the quality has generally increased. 

What also makes Shippuuden especially special is that each Animation Director generally works with the same team of animators and storyboarders, making them much more like a Team. For this, we have designed a Team system of the Animation Directors and their respective co-workers. Here, the Team name takes precedence, so if an AD changes, but everyone else stays on, the Team’s name remains intact, but just with a new AD. The same goes for animators (who may leap from team to team) and storyboarders.

Here is a graph showing you the most important Teams that we’ve numbered, showing you the different styles with which the ADs draw Naruto’s face, demonstrating how varied this is, but also to help you recognise their own indivuality. Look out for things such as the eye and nose design. The depth of the chin versus the wideness of the cheeks. And, of course, the consistency of the Headband’s design 



Now, that isn’t all of them. But those are the most prominent Animation Directors and Storyboarders to work on those teams. As you’ll have noticed, whereas an Animation Director may leave, Storyboarders tend to leap from Team to Team.  Usually depending on the needs of that episode (ie. Is it a dramatic one that needs lots of interesting poses?)

As you saw, the styles differ immensely, some are fantastic (1, 7, 11) and some are… um… (10, 12) However, before anyone cries about how Shippuuden’s so much worse than Part 1. In Part 1 Naruto, this was about the standard of their teams too. It’s just that the main flaw of Shippuuden is that it’s especially rushed production (It didn’t get the chance to set itself up pre-production like Part 1 did, but instead had to rush into production ) means that there isn’t a very good Team rota. So, for a long time, they stuck every Team doing 1 episode every 8 episodes, meaning that often good teams did boring episodes and bad teams did fighting episodes. However, that’s beginning to change now.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, finally we can post again.

I checked some episode meanwhile.
212 is the hospital scene, anyway it's really short and average.
220 also had a short scene, avarage but with more effort.

These episodes suffered from movie production, right?
Talking about the rest:

- In 164 it's the Naruto attacking Pain with the Rasenshuriken in the smoke.
- In 174 can't find a single scene with that style even if there are both names, probably guys did only static scenes (since the episode was mostly talkative).
- Need to check the fillers, excluding 192. Also need to check previous Hong Rong episodes (157, 148).


----------



## Archah (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, then maybe it's Hattori Shinkiro (服部森樹朗). Can you check #2? Because he worked in episode #2, and then disappeared till episode #164. He didn't work in #174 and came back in #182. From then, he have worked in every Rong Hong episode except #212.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 31, 2012)

Archah said:


> Well, then maybe it's Hattori Shinkiro (服部森樹朗). Can you check #2? Because he worked in episode #2, and then disappeared till episode #164. He didn't work in #174 and came back in #182. From then, he have worked in every Rong Hong episode except #212.



Checked the episode, but it was talkative only so no action scenes were there. Can find only some good static scenes here and there that surely wasn't a work of a korean team.

Anyway this means nothing, probably during that time he developed his personal style. If he isn't credited in 174 (no scenes with that style even if there were action sequences) and 212 (there's only that scene, but it's really average and short, probably is another KA).

So it's 90% Hattori Shinkiro (服部森樹朗), I believe.


----------



## Kony (Mar 31, 2012)

A pretty solid Hong Rong's episode, thank to Kanezuka.
I hope bad teams on 258, 259 and 260.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2012)

*I'll just leave this here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk94dDqQD6k&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Archah (Mar 31, 2012)

Hattori Shinkiro worked in that episode.


----------



## taydev (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh wow. This is an excellent thread since I've always wondered about animation and why it varies within the same series. I notice many Shippuden episodes (mainly fillers) with what I think is lower quality than some. Thanks for the explaination and the example screen captures!


----------



## Neelix (Apr 2, 2012)

new opening next week?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 2, 2012)

> new opening next week?



This week.


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> This week.


----------



## uzumaki24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why lol this opening is IMO absolutely the worst possible for the events in anime at this point.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL, Rock Lee is stealing animators from the main series.
Sessha Gorou and Masayuki Kouda on the ED.
Gorou also assistant director of the entire anime -___-

And I'm not counting, of course, Masahiko Murata and Chiyuki Tanaka.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 3, 2012)

*And here, I was just about to post that too, Darkap


Edit: I'm not surprise about the staff of OP and ED since Pierrot usually have an great staff doing them for any series that they're doing, but for Gorou being the assistant director of series and that it's even have assistant director for it only telling me Murata is occupied with something else*


----------



## braves41 (Apr 3, 2012)

A few of the younger Pierrot animators that have recently worked on a lot of in-house episodes as key animators were also on the Rock Lee Anime as well. Ayano Fujita, Asuka Mamezuka, Haru Watanabe. I wonder if they're going to continue working on Rock Lee, and if so how it's going to affect the production on Shippuden.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Masayuki Kouda on the ED.


I watched a single screenshot from the 2chan link and immediately thought of him. 
So I wasn't wrong


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 3, 2012)

braves41 said:


> A few of the younger Pierrot animators that have recently worked on a lot of in-house episodes as key animators were also on the Rock Lee Anime as well. Ayano Fujita, Asuka Mamezuka, Haru Watanabe. I wonder if they're going to continue working on Rock Lee, and if so how it's going to affect the production on Shippuden.



They usually were on the good team of the rota (Yamashita/Kouda/Matsumoto/Horikoshi etc..)


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 4, 2012)

In some days we'll know the rota for April and the first canon episode of May. What's your prediction?
We'll see new animators from Bleach moved on Naruto or nothing will change? Keep in mind that this will be probably a period of organization for the future with the new shows (Rock Lee got staff from the main series).


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 4, 2012)

uzumaki24 said:


> Why lol this opening is IMO absolutely the worst possible for the events in anime at this point.



Yeah its not really right for the anime now, but I just love the song and the sequence. It makes me smile every time. 

Also Gaara dancing is priceless


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2012)

the end of the bleach anime, but the start of the movie production.

Impossible to predict something.


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 4, 2012)

Kony said:


> Impossible to predict something.


True. 
And this month is filler only, so I prefer mediocre AD till end of april, to preserve the better ones for may.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 4, 2012)

So, new opening this week?


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 4, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> So, new opening this week?


Yes. More details .


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 5, 2012)

louboutin pas cher
louboutin pas cher

Bleach staff officially started to move on Naruto. <3 <3
We'll see in the future.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 5, 2012)

the Naruto and Sasuke fight from the new ending wasn't bad, but there definately was a dip in quality compared to the other Shippuden endings


----------



## IceManK (Apr 5, 2012)

The new OP & ED are awesome, I like them


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2012)

Surprised by how meh the OP is... mostly stills, without a single decent action scene. And the song sucks ass.


----------



## Archah (Apr 5, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> louboutin pas cher
> louboutin pas cher
> 
> Bleach staff officially started to move on Naruto. <3 <3
> We'll see in the future.



Yeah, definitely. Onishi Masaya, Yamashita Hirofumi, Shimada Mae...


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 5, 2012)

neshru said:


> Surprised by how meh the OP is... mostly stills, without a single decent action scene. And the song sucks ass.



I'm sure it will last only 15 episodes (the single will be out in May and that's really weird, almost at the same time with the ED).


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2012)

*The new Naruto ED is another solo work, but this time by Keisuke Watanabe *


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I'm sure it will last only 15 episodes (the single will be out in May and that's really weird, almost at the same time with the ED).



I doubt it, mainly because a opening has never been shortcutted/lengthened (except for the original Naruto Shippuden Opening, due to the fact Naruto Shippuden started mid-season) and also you have to take into account that Naruto appears to actively be participating in the war in this opening.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2012)

*They probably will just changes some scene from the opening later on*


----------



## IceManK (Apr 5, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *The new Naruto ED is another solo work, but this time by Keisuke Watabe *


He is amazing. I like the work he did on the new ED.


----------



## Archah (Apr 5, 2012)

Btw, Eum Ik-hyun next week.


----------



## IceManK (Apr 5, 2012)

^
That is a good news. More chance for good ADs for May.


----------



## Kony (Apr 5, 2012)

Archah said:


> Btw, Eum Ik-hyun next week.



Perfect choice.

Nice art in the opening, but a lack of energy.
Pretty good ending imo.

Nice to see that Bleach's staff is coming on NS =).


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hopes for next eps.

259 - Naoki Takahashi
260 - Eiichi Tokura

and for the return of canon Kumiko Horikoshi or new AD!


----------



## geG (Apr 5, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *The new Naruto ED is another solo work, but this time by Keisuke Watabe *



You sure about that? The name in the credits is spelled differently.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2012)

*My bad Geg, is suppose to Watanabe not Watabe*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2012)

Was wondering why the OP was such a piece of shit. I didn't see anyone mention yet that it wasn't done by Tsuru/Suzuki. 

Kazunori Mizuno was director/storyboard for the OP, he/she is also from Bleach. Hiroyuki Yamashita was AD. On the plus side that raises the chances of getting a Suzuki episode this season.


----------



## Archah (Apr 5, 2012)

It's the second Shippuuden opening not being animation directed by Suzuki. The first one was the fourth opening (Tokuda Yumenosuke), and in that arc we had two Suzuki episodes (82 & 85).

So yes, i think the chances of getting at least one Suzuki episode this season are high.


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> On the plus side that raises the chances of getting a Suzuki episode this season.


I don't know about that. To me it looks like the Suzuki/Tsuru duo is getting more and more uninvolved with the series.


----------



## Kony (Apr 5, 2012)

To me it looks like an another guess from scratch. 

We are predicting a come back of Suzuki since 2010, and still nothing...


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2012)

Was the last episode Suzuki did really 166?


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Wouldn't it be most likely that Suzuki would be working on the movie at this point anyway? He's the lead character artist on the credits after all.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2012)

idetsugu Ito, Tadashi Matsuzaki, Suzuki Youko*



			I don't know about that. To me it looks like the Suzuki/Tsuru duo is getting more and more uninvolved with the series.
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious to know why you think that




			Was the last episode Suzuki did really 166?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they was there a last episode together, but in 2011 they did that litttle music video




			Wouldn't it be most likely that Suzuki would be working on the movie at this point anyway? He's the lead character artist on the credits after all.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, he would one the chief animation director for Road to Ninja.

Edit: I thought I post this info here, even though you guys probably won't like it.

Pierrot's other new series, Polar Bear's Caf? had some pretty big names working on it, like Hidetsugu Ito, Tadashi Matsuzaki, Suzuki Youko, Hirofumi Masuda and Atsuko Inoue*


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> I'm curious to know why you think that


Quite simply because they've been doing the series' openings for the last 50 years, but now the openings are starting to get assigned to completely different people.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 6, 2012)

*I see. But even in the 1st series there was some opening and ending that wasn't done by them*


----------



## Kony (Apr 6, 2012)

The next AD list will concern episodes 258, 259, 260 & 261, right ?


----------



## neshru (Apr 6, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I see. But even in the 1st series there was some opening and ending that wasn't done by them*


Yeah, even shippuuden had one before. But the trend I'm seeing right now with the series is different.


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2012)

*Next ADs*

*258:* Eum Ik-hyun
*259:* Horikoshi Kumiko
*260:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*261:* Studio Drop
*262:* Kouda Masayuki

One more hint of Bleach staff coming to Naruto. Abe Noriyuki, Bleach director, will be #259 episode director. #261 AD seems to be someone like Takahashi Naoki (also from Studio Drop), but not him.

*Titles*

*261:* For my friend's sake
*262:* War!


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2012)

Studio Drop? What XD

Please post complete staff, since 259 will be directed by Noriyuki Abe (Bleach director)
Masayuki Kouda on 262 for the very first fight is good.

Good list for the fillers: 2 normal and 2 good.


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry, i was wrong. Abe Noriyuki will be episode director, not storyboarder.

*Full staff*

*258*

*Script:* Takegami Junki
*Storyboard:* Fukuda Kiyomu
*Episode director:* Fukuda Kiyomu
*Animation director:* Eum Ik-hyun

*259*

*Script:* Chiba Katsuhiko
*Storyboard:* Sato Shinji
*Episode director:* Abe Noriyuki
*Animation director:* Horikoshi Kumiko

*260*

*Script:* Chiba Katsuhiko
*Storyboard:* Sugai Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Onoda Yusuke
*Animation director:* Yoshinuma Hiromi

*261*

*Script:* Hikokubo Masahiro
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Episode director:* Horiuchi Naoki
*Animation director:* Studio Drop

*262*

*Script:* Yoshida Shin
*Storyboard:* _TBA_
*Episode director:* Kumagai Masaaki
*Animation director:* Kouda Masayuki


----------



## Kony (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you !
So the war starts with 262 ?

I expect a solid list of key animators for this episode !


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kony said:


> Thank you !
> 
> So the war starts with 262 ?



Nope, 261 title is a reference on chapter 516
Thank you Archah for complete credits.


----------



## Kony (Apr 7, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Nope, 261 title is a reference on chapter 516



Yes sorry. "Studio Drop" , weird^^.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2012)

*So we're back to good/bad to good again rotation then ? I wonder if Kanezuka going to be CAD for Yoshinuma again.

Kony, Studio Drop had did some episodes in past, althought I forgot which ones, but I do admit it's weird just to see the studio name  on there. 

As for more Bleach staff moving to Naruto, I hope to see Yuzuru Tachikawa do an episode Naruto because her/his episodes of Bleach was some of best episodes of Bleach*


----------



## Kony (Apr 7, 2012)

I think if the director of the Bleach series moves to Naruto, anybody could do the same (Shinichi Kurita and others).


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2012)

It's interesting how Kouda is finally getting to work with a regular director, instead of the usual random/fancy directors. Might be a consequence of the movie production.
All in all, things don't look much different from the last year as far as series quality during movie production goes.

What is Studio Drop?


----------



## Combine (Apr 7, 2012)

So, it really is just a month of a Part 1 recap (though not much filler since it's real part 1 flashbacks) for April and then the War begins. I certainly won't expect much stellar animation during this period because of the movie. Not that upset about it since the first part of the war didn't really do much for me.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2012)

neshru said:


> What is Studio Drop?



The studio behind Naoki Takahashi's episodes (242). The weird thing is that it's listed the studio and not the animator. Like if an Eum Ik-Hyun episode would be credited as Jiwoo Animation.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2012)

It basically just means TBA for now. We don't know the specific person but it's most likely Naoki Takahashi and comapny.


----------



## IceManK (Apr 7, 2012)

Pretty good ADs list


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 7, 2012)

I wonder with Date directing the movie, how it will affect the show ? Is someone else uncredited filling in for his work as director for series ? What happened/happens to Bleach when Abe directs its Movies like in 2010? 
If someone will help out or fill in for Date's job who could it be ? Will it be Kawai who assisted Date on 252 and was mentioned (when schedule came out last month) for 257 along with Date ? or Abe going to fill in ? or it won't make much difference ? Just curious.

On another note, is Chiyuki Tanaka a freelancer or from Pierrot ? I was checking out some good Part1 Naruto episodes here and there. He was in most of the episodes and in OPs. 



Animeblue said:


> I thought I post this info here, even though you guys probably won't like it.
> Pierrot's other new series, Polar Bear's Caf? had some pretty big names working on it, like Hidetsugu Ito, Tadashi Matsuzaki, Suzuki Youko, Hirofumi Masuda and Atsuko Inoue


Time will tell if that is a good thing or not. Will be good if Shirokuma was a warm up/ they did while hanging in/ doing other stuff for studio. and that means they will be contributing to Naruto movie / series. who knows...But still little strange.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tanaka is a freelancer who just happens to be a regular on the series.

Whenever Abe worked on the movie, he still handled his job as series director. Nobody stepped in for him AFAIK. The amount of storyboarders and unit directors that get called in for any of these yearly movies helps take the load off the main director.


----------



## Kony (Apr 9, 2012)

Putting Noriyuki Abe  with Kumiko Horikoshi was a good idea.
Since episode 141, Horikoshi's episodes are  less well done, imo. So we'll can see what is Abe's impact on this episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2012)

*That's due the people who made her episodes good is no longer in her episodes. And if there any action in #259, it's possible that Takaaki Wada might be among the KA.

I'm wondering if #262 will have the unusual Studio Pierrot Animation Room animators or is Shingo Tamaki will in #262 since he was presented in Rock Lee #ED and the new #OP*


----------



## Kony (Apr 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *That's due the people who made her episodes good is no longer in her episodes. *



Yes I know that. I'm just wondering if there will be more good animators with Abe as director. Probably I think...


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2012)

*Hiroaki Imaki and Teruaki Tokumaru is possibility  *


----------



## Near67 (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad to see kouda back.

So, was 249 the last episode he did?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2012)

*Yeah and anybody think they'll bring back Atsushi Nigorikawa to tv series*


----------



## Kony (Apr 9, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Yeah and anybody think they'll bring back Atsushi Nigorikawa to tv series*



Sorry but who is "anybody" ? ^^


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2012)

*you guys*


----------



## Kony (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok^^.
Waiting and watching episode 262, to see if he is better than previous Kouda's episodes. It's what I'll do !


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2012)

*Same here, wondering it's going to be like #180 and #194 or #248, since it has been couple of episodes since #249*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, this is really bad, I think 

louboutin pas cher


----------



## Kony (Apr 10, 2012)

So we won't know staff lists in advance. 

I am not sure that is a bad new. There will be more surprise, and less prejudice.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2012)

* I kinda expect that Newtype would stop post them on website due them posting the info late for while now. But I'm curious to see if they stop posting them in the magazine as well.

On side note: I'm curious to know what Studio Pierrot's weekly meeting about Naruto will be about this week.*


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2012)

We already got the staff list from 2ch on time this month, so... I don't see how this changes anything.

The only thing that will change is that now we probably won't get summaries of future episodes.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty standard Eum Ik-Hyun episode today. Next episode looks very good.

Anyone know who animated this? Looks possibly like Yamashita?


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 12, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Pretty standard Eum Ik-Hyun episode today. Next episode looks very good.
> 
> Anyone know who animated this? Looks possibly like Yamashita?



Nothing in that shot reminds me Yamashita. Standard art.


----------



## Zeemis (Apr 12, 2012)

What the fuck is the point of the last two filler episodes?
If I wanted to watch the original anime, I would.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 12, 2012)

Zeemis said:


> What the fuck is the point of the last two filler episodes?
> If I wanted to watch the original anime, I would.



And the reason for posting that in the animation thread is?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 13, 2012)

*



			Time will tell if that is a good thing or not. Will be good if Shirokuma was a warm up/ they did while hanging in/ doing other stuff for studio. and that means they will be contributing to Naruto movie / series. who knows...But still little strange.
		
Click to expand...


Check out the second episode and it wasn't as impressive as the first one. So it was probably thanx to Aya Takano working on the first episode. As for the Naruto movie, we probably see Hidetsugu Ito and Hirofumi Masuda. Hopefully Hironori Tanaka too.*


----------



## paeses (Apr 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Hopefully Hironori Tanaka too.*



Oh i hope to see him and also do animate long like what he did in the 3rd Movie


----------



## Combine (Apr 14, 2012)

paeses said:


> Oh i hope to see him and also do animate long like what he did in the 3rd Movie


Yeah he's great. He also did the Jiraiya vs. Pain Summon battle episode. It's a shame he's only done that one episode and hasn't been seen since. It's not surprising he was on the third movie given it's animation quality, and hopefully he'll come back for the new one.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 14, 2012)

*I just realize that most of bad team has been used already, so any ideas for the rest of May's staff list    *


----------



## vHlam (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, Tsutomu Ohshiro was not in the list of animation for 258 episode?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 14, 2012)

*vHlam, he did Naruto vs. Orochimaru scene in #258

*


----------



## vHlam (Apr 14, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *vHlam, he did Naruto vs. Orochimaru scene in #258
> *



Thanks, I noticed this scene. Through the program, Animators Corner simply not found in 258.


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they keep re-using the bad teams during these months with the movie production in full swing. Honestly though I can't think of anything immediately coming up that would really need lots of animation resources. It's better saved for the movie, and for what comes later.


----------



## Archah (Apr 15, 2012)

vHlam said:


> Thanks, I noticed this scene. Through the program, Animators Corner simply not found in 258.



Sorry, my fault. I forgot to add him. Fixed!


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 16, 2012)

*Yoshihiro Sugai directed and storyboard today's episode of Zetman and surprisingly Hisashi Mori worked on it.

BTW I ask Akitoshi Yokoyama is working on an episode of Naruto or the new movie and he said no, but he also said that he would like to work on the series again sometime.*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 17, 2012)

^ That's good to hear. Even though the anime seems to be struggling a bit, animators that have been asked about working on the series again, seem to want to at one point in the future.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Spotted some people from Bleach in this episode. Maybe we'll keep them in the rota with a new AD when Horikoshi will work on the movie.

I liked the direction of Noriyuki Abe, really solid.

Also, next episode Hiromi Yoshinuma seems to repeat the pattern of episode 206 with mouth movements.


----------



## Archah (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, there were some BLEACH animators.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Apr 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, it looks like this Noriyuki Abe is not one of those people that make good animators appear on everything they work on. Episode was like any other recent Kumiko Horikoshi episode: tons of stiff animation and nothing that remotely resembled good animation.
Actually, now that I think about it the Kisame episode she did a while ago looked much better than this.


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like this Noriyuki Abe is not one of those people that make good animators appear on everything they work on. Episode was like any other recent Kumiko Horikoshi episode: tons of stiff animation and nothing that remotely resembled good animation.
> Actually, now that I think about it the Kisame episode she did a while ago looked much better than this.



I totally agree with that. Absolutely nothing special in this episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

I find it was a good episode for the art in some shots. Normal, classical animation in the usual style of Horikoshi. I liked her last 2 episodes.

I like the direction of Noriyuki Abe even if he doesn't bring special animators. It wasn't needed for this episode.


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

Hm, Gorou brought some good animators on #194 for example, and it wasn't needed..

I mean we see the impact of a director on an episode, that's all, the fact that it's a filler will never be an excuse.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kony said:


> Hm, Gorou brought some good animators on #194 for example, and it wasn't needed..
> 
> I mean we see the impact of a director on an episode, that's all, the fact that it's a filler will never be an excuse.



But Horikoshi it's a normal team. Masayuki was a good one and always get special animators sometimes. Horikoshi never had one.


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> But Horikoshi it's a normal team. Masayuki was a good one and always get special animators sometimes. Horikoshi never had one.



209, 240 or 249 had not special animators, imo. And Hiroyuki Yamashita worked on several Horikoshi's episodes. 

Like neshru said, _Noriyuki Abe is not one of those people that make good animators appear on everything they work on_. 
He hadn't an impact on this episode as good as Murata had on #246, for example.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2012)

*That's possible due not having the time to work on it, like #180 and #194*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kony said:


> 209, 240 or 249 had not special animators, imo. And Hiroyuki Yamashita worked on several Horikoshi's episodes.
> 
> Like neshru said, _Noriyuki Abe is not one of those people that make good animators appear on everything they work on_.
> He hadn't an impact on this episode as good as Murata had on #246, for example.



At that time Yamashita was considered a normal (yes, talented) animator. If you remember, even Tanaka worked with Horikoshi without have a special style.


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes. But we were talking about Abe. Kouda's episodes directed by Gorou were better than others , Horikoshi's episode directed by Abe was not.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2012)

*Their last episode two was just about same as his/her previous ones*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yes. But we were talking about Abe. Kouda's episodes directed by Gorou were better than others , Horikoshi's episode directed by Abe was not.



From I can see, we're talking about the animators that bring a director.
If we're talking about pure direction, I like Abe points of view but I can't compare the work since Gorou has worked on this series from many time.


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes about what a director can bring on an episode : animators, light, colors, effects, staging/direction. And for me, Abe brought _nothing_  ;-)

I hope the Kumagai one will be as good as this 248 <3


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yes about what a director can bring on an episode : animators, light, colors, effects, staging/direction. And for me, Abe brought _nothing_  ;-)
> 
> I hope the Kumagai one will be as good as this 248 <3



Always depends on the animation director.
You can clearly see this with Yoshihiro Sugai.
Compare episode 219 with any other episode he directed with normal teams.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2012)

*Isn't #262 will be Kumagai's first all action episode*


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Always depends on the animation director.
> You can clearly see this with Yoshihiro Sugai.
> Compare episode 219 with any other episode he directed with normal teams.



Not always. Kawai's episodes directed by Kumagai (162, 173) or Murata (246) were much better than 223 or 181.



> Isn't #262 will be Kumagai's first all action episode



Yes! Maybe a good surprise..


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kony said:


> Not always. Kawai's episodes directed by Kumagai (162, 173) or Murata (246) were much better than 223 or 181.



What I'm trying to say is that depends on many things.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2012)

*The problem with #181 and #223 wasn't it's directing but it's storyboard 

Edit: Darkap and Kony, what you guys think about Kazunori Mizuno(Shippuden OP#11, BLEACH#166 and #219) comes and direct few episodes *


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah. We'll see with the next Abe's episode ....


----------



## Combine (Apr 19, 2012)

It's probably tough to really get a good vibe of AD's at this point since I imagine even they have to cede control of the best animators if they are needed for the movie. I imagine Pierrot will probably put a lot more emphasis on the movie since it is special. 

Of course, what they really need to do is not repeat what happened with Movie 4, where they seemed to be torn on where to devote resources because the Pain arc was going on at the same time. And in the end both suffered because they were pretty much split on their resources (the movie turned out to be the worst animated of the bunch, and the Pain arc suffered terrible animation with the exception of a few episodes)


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *The problem with #181 and #223 wasn't it's directing but it's storyboard
> 
> Edit: Darkap and Kony, what you guys think about Kazunori Mizuno(Shippuden OP#11, BLEACH#166 and #219) comes and direct few episodes *



I don't like the direction of this OP, maybe he'll improve. Is standard, without any particular action, flat and boring. The CGI moment around the end was terrible, same thing for the Sasuke shot.
Need to rewatch the Bleach episodes.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 19, 2012)

^ From what I can remember his Bleach episodes were good, but not for this opening. Leave the openings to Tsuru and Suzuki. It's always been kind of their thing, even though they haven't done every opening.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2012)

*Kazunori's Bleach opening are nothing spectacular either *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Which ones were they again?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2012)

*Bleach opening #6, #9, #10 and #12




braves41 said:



			Noriyuki Abe  storyboarded and directed the Tsuritama OP.
.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Bleach opening #6, #9, #10 and #12
> *



OP#6 really boring in concept, but thanks to the song was good.
OP#9 go with a similar pattern of the Naruto opening with the presentation of every character. The song was okay.
OP#10 it's a replica of the OP#9 only with differents angle, colors and the dance.
The only one I like is OP#12

This guy abuse of character presentation imho.


----------



## Kony (Apr 20, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Edit: Darkap and Kony, what you guys think about Kazunori Mizuno(Shippuden OP#11, BLEACH#166 and #219) comes and direct few episodes *



Bleach 166 and 219 were pretty impressive. Was Kazunori Mizuno director on theses episodes ?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2012)

*Yeah and I just realize that in 2011, Bleach was the series that receive those episodes that we all love*


----------



## Kony (Apr 21, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Yeah and I just realize that in 2011, Bleach was the series that receive those episodes that we all love*



309, 319, 335, 341 .... pek
_This_ is direction .

Kazunori Mizuno was director on Bleach 226 and 365 too.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Yeah and I just realize that in 2011, Bleach was the series that receive those episodes that we all love*



Wow, just realized that. Great quality episodes that year for Bleach. I know each series has their own budget, but having the kind of episodes Bleach had in 2011 had to have some kind of effect Shippuden.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Naoki Takahashi was the AD for the ep. 4 of the Rock Lee spin off. I doubt he/she will be the AD of 261.


----------



## Kony (Apr 24, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Naoki Takahashi was the AD for the ep. 4 of the Rock Lee spin off. I doubt he/she will be the AD of 261.



Interesting.

We'll see with the preview in 2 days but, somebody knows if all members of a studio have got the same level concerning the animation direction ?


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's the first time that I see Hiromi Yoshinuma without a chief animation director after episode 169. He had a lot of 2nd key animators.

Next episode is pretty bad in terms of art... and I imagine the animation. Fire Studio Drop.


----------



## Archah (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, he had almost the same 2nd key animators of last Hiromi/Tokura Eiichi episodes, except Nakata Yukari (new) and Yamazaki Takeshi.


----------



## Kony (Apr 26, 2012)

Ow yes, next episode looks awful. It reminds me 218 -_-


----------



## neshru (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure what you guys are seeing in the next episode, it looks totally fine to me.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Archah said:


> Well, he had almost the same 2nd key animators of last Hiromi/Tokura Eiichi episodes, except Nakata Yukari (new) and Yamazaki Takeshi.



Curious then  Anyway without chief AD is fine, they can reserve Tokuda/Kanezuka for others team.


----------



## Kony (Apr 26, 2012)

Considering the titles, I hope the war starts really with the 262 .


----------



## Combine (Apr 26, 2012)

The animation next episode didn't look that bad, but then again, it's definitely not an episode that needs great, or even good animation.


----------



## Near67 (Apr 26, 2012)

^
I agree. It doesn't even look bad. The drawings actually look average-normal. 
I've seen way worse stuff than that. 

I'm quite excited about the kouda episode and curious about the animators for the upcoming episodes.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 26, 2012)

neshru said:


> Not sure what you guys are seeing in the next episode, it looks totally fine to me.



well, the white lines zooming out of the rocks at the beggining are supposed to be people. the edo's smoke was really un-noticeable and uncool compared to the manga counterpart, they looked like they werent moving at all while they jumped, the cheering at the end looked pretty bad.

Dont get me wrong though, i'm glad. it means that the budget will be spent on fighting episodes. which is good.


----------



## Combine (Apr 26, 2012)

How come Kouda seems to be able to get a few episodes done during Movie production? I remember this happened last year as well (got a few in for the Kage Summit arc) during the Blood Prison prod.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 26, 2012)

*Oh Kouda didn't work on Blood Prison. I'm more surprise that Hiroyuki Yamashita was able to work on #216 *


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Oh Kouda didn't work on Blood Prison. I'm more surprise that Hiroyuki Yamashita was able to work on #216 *



And I hope the same happens this year


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I guess that's pretty good news. Will try to ewatch it later, too sleepy right now.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 27, 2012)

*Well Neshru, Yamashita is on top of KA list and I m surprise that you was expecting something like #143 from Yamashita. Where the trailers of Blood Prison clearly shows there wasn't going be nothing too spectacular action wise *


----------



## Kony (Apr 27, 2012)

Even if his episodes were good, someone like Chiyuki Tanaka who is AD on a movie sould be able to bring a better team of animators than the one who did 245.


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Well Neshru, Yamashita is on top of KA list and I m surprise that you was expecting something like #143 from Yamashita. Where the trailers of Blood Prison clearly shows there wasn't going be nothing too spectacular action wise *


Actually, I wasn't expecting anything. But I certainly hoped for something good. I don't think it's that strange to expect top level animation from a top level animator.
But you're wrong, a bunch of promo trailers don't _clearly _show anything about an entire movie. It's like saying that you can't expect anything good from a Yamashita episode just because they showed all the unimpressive stuff in the preview.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont know what you guys are complaining about as far as the movie fighting and animation goes. I thought it was extremely badass.

The scene where the konoha shinobi were protecting naruto when he went sage mode, was badass, with awesome irish ninja music to boot. Gamabunta vs. the giant bird thing was well choreographed IMO. And Naruto beating the piss out of that thing in sage mode was awesome, since it really demonstrated Sage modes speed and power in anime form (finally). 

earlier action, such as the prisoners fighting and "naruto" vs. A looked good to me as well.

granted, it didnt look as good as the 3rd movie most of the time, but it was second for sure as far as the naruto movies go.


----------



## Combine (Apr 27, 2012)

The 3rd Shippuuden Movie seemed to benefit a lot from the fact that the anime was pretty shitty during the production time in retrospect, what with the Three-tail filler arc finishing up and then the "Sasuke and his Shitty Friends" arc which both had pretty bad animation and I can't recall an episode which had a good animator until the Kakashi special.

Blood Prison on the other hand probably had to cede a few good animators (like Kouda) to the anime for the Kage Summit arc and Sasuke vs. Danzo.

Hope Road to Ninja doesn't have to lose too many good animators to the anime. Certainly Kouda is already going to be doing an episode already.


----------



## paeses (May 1, 2012)

@liborek3
Hakuto Sakiyama did some key animation for 5th Naruto SD episode.


----------



## Animeblue (May 1, 2012)

*For those who don't know who is Hakuto Sakiyama

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpiYyg7k8Y8&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Also it nice to see Sakiyama be coming active again*


----------



## Kony (May 1, 2012)

Famous animator, but Episode 5 was not more impressive than others.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 2, 2012)

Damn, Sakiyama was in SD episode 5? That's a bit random.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 3, 2012)

Next episode looks great. Nothing too special, but still excited, should be good.


----------



## Animeblue (May 3, 2012)

*Yeah, hopefully Kumagai will be just as good as Atsushi Nigorikawa when it's comes to action.*


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 3, 2012)

^ I have faith in Kumagai to be good in the action scenes.


----------



## Archah (May 3, 2012)

In the end, Takahashi Naoki was the AD of the episode along with Sakurai Konomi.


----------



## darkap89 (May 3, 2012)

If I'm not wrong, no Chief Animation Director also this time. They're gone for a reason? Maybe Tokuda/Kanezuka having their own team? Kanezuka probably also for the movie, but Tokuda...


----------



## Archah (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, no Chief AD. Sincerely, i expected less of the episode without a Chief AD, but it wasn't that bad in terms of art/animation.

Kouda's episode seems to have some great parts.


----------



## HokageLuffy (May 3, 2012)

Wow, no Chief AD? I'm suprised. The episode wasn't good, but it was better than a normal Naoki Takahashi episode in my opinion.

Next week looks brilliant, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kony (May 3, 2012)

Next episode looks pretty nice, unlike the previous Kouda's episode.


----------



## Archah (May 3, 2012)

Btw, Kumagai Masaaki was assistant director.


----------



## Kony (May 3, 2012)

Next week, I will count on you specialists to tell me who handles this scene.


----------



## Gellin (May 3, 2012)

Takashi TOMIOKA
work in ep today !


----------



## neshru (May 3, 2012)

Surprised there was no chief AD on today's episode, drawings looked really good even without it. Now that I think about it, this may even be the first outsourced episode outside of the Ik-Hyun Eum episodes that has no chief AD and still has solid art.
I think this is also the second episode in a row without a chief AD. Kind of worrying, I wonder was is going on with the movie production.

Preview looks like standard Kouda awesomeness. Hopefully the episode will have nice action scenes too.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2012)

Nice to see Kouda in the first fight of the 4-th ninja war. Too bad that over good parts  might be animated by outsourced studios. Hope that at least key fights of this war will have the same or even better treatment as Sasori+Deidara vs ambush squad.


----------



## darkap89 (May 3, 2012)

Archah said:


> Btw, Kumagai Masaaki was assistant director.



Poor Masaaki Kumagai!
Yup, the episode wasn't that bad (but the preview parts seen in 260 weren't good). Probably Kanezuka/Tokuda are working on the movie or on something else.


----------



## geG (May 3, 2012)

So that's the second episode in a row that normally receives a chief AD that didn't. I hope this doesn't become a pattern during the movie production.


----------



## Combine (May 3, 2012)

So, I'm going to guess the chances of seeing AD's like Suzuki, Yamashita, Gorou, Murata, Asai are pretty much zip in the next three months (movie production)?

I actually liked this current episode and thought the animation was better than an Ik-hyun ep. They should replace them.


----------



## Kony (May 3, 2012)

Wakabayashi, Suzuki did an episode during the 2010 movie production period. And they did not during the October-March period  of 2011 and 2012.

Even episode #123 (Suzuki) was in the "bad" period.

So I think your guess is right, but it's not a question of movie production.
The episodes will be propably less regular, imo.


----------



## Combine (May 3, 2012)

Kony said:


> Wakabayashi, Suzuki did an episode during the 2010 movie production period. And they did not during the October-March period  of 2011 and 2012.
> 
> Even episode #123 (Suzuki) was in the "bad" period.


True, although, the 2010 film (Movie 4) turned out to be the worst of the bunch with poor animation. I don't see them screwing this film over like that since Kishi is involved.


----------



## Kony (May 3, 2012)

Yes, maybe, wait & see.


----------



## Combine (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, they seemed to do a better job balancing things last year. Giving good animation for parts of the Kage Summit and Sasuke vs. Danzo (Kouda), and Blood Prison turned out ok.

Though, if they try to go for 2009 Movie 3 quality, then things could get dicey, since Movie 3 had the luxury of the anime being at a shitty moment where good animators were not needed for a while.


----------



## darkap89 (May 3, 2012)

What I'm hoping now is that Kanezuka is on the movie and Tokuda is receiving his own animation team (maybe the one under Chiyuki Tanaka?). One can only hope


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 3, 2012)

Combine said:


> So, I'm going to guess the chances of seeing AD's like Suzuki, Yamashita, Gorou, Murata, Asai are pretty much zip in the next three months (movie production)?
> 
> I actually liked this current episode and thought the animation was better than an Ik-hyun ep. They should replace them.


I agree, I hate that wacky jerky animation of his, in my opinion he's the worst animator of this series and ruins a lot of fighting episodes like 134, 168, 214, 250 & etc, overall even when their isn't fighting episodes I still hate his work, I really wish that a Bleach animator or this guy can replace him.



     I can't wait for next week, it looks awesome.


----------



## braves41 (May 3, 2012)

Gellin said:


> Takashi TOMIOKA
> work in ep today !



Yeah, I found this weird. Especially since BONES has been working on *Eureka Seven AO* and I would have assumed he'd be busy enough on that that they wouldn't allow him to work on other shows. But apparently he hasn't been as active on BONES's work ever since *Gosick *(he did work on the* E7 AO* OP, though).


----------



## paeses (May 3, 2012)

Just finished watching Naruto Shippuuden movie 5: Blood Prison, was great in terms of animation and story, also Hiroyuki Yamashita animation are all over the movie, he did a lot cuts in the movie and for me i liked it, now i think this movie is 2nd best movie of Naruto Shippuuden movies Of course i'm talking about animation the 1st one is 3rd movie

Are there any other famous animators worked in the movie?


----------



## Combine (May 3, 2012)

paeses said:


> Are there any other famous animators worked in the movie?


Well, I don't know about "famous", but, , and scroll down to Key Animators (don't know how accurate this is though)

Only names that stand out to me are Yamashita, Asai and Murata.

No Sesha Gorou, Norio Matsumoto or Wakabayashi to be found.


----------



## paeses (May 3, 2012)

For me i can see

Hidetsugu Ito, i didn't know that he worked in the movie
what did he do?

Chiyuki Tanaka
Hirofumi Masuda
Keisuke Watanabe


----------



## Animeblue (May 4, 2012)

_*Also there Hiroaki Imaki, Hiroto Tanaka, Koji Yabuno, Tadashi Matsuzaki and Yasuyuki Kai

Paeses, Hidetsugu Ito might have done Chouji attack*_


----------



## paeses (May 4, 2012)

Animeblue, about Hidetsugu Ito he may did it but it looks nothing like his style i saw a scene looks like it but i forgot what

*Update*: After looking up, Hidetsugu Ito did the scene around 01:26:48 according CCS-PA release

Pic


----------



## braves41 (May 4, 2012)

Combine said:


> Well, I don't know about "famous", but, , and scroll down to Key Animators (don't know how accurate this is though)
> 
> Only names that stand out to me are Yamashita, Asai and Murata.
> 
> No Sesha Gorou, Norio Matsumoto or Wakabayashi to be found.


I posted the complete staff list yesterday using Archah's program. There were a few times where his readings didn't match up to the entries in the ANN encyclopedia, so I used the kanji feature to find a match. Otherwise, it's the complete key animation staff.


----------



## Kony (May 5, 2012)

Just to be sure, from now on, we won't have the staff lists in advance, right ?

(Because of a new type's story or something like that)


----------



## Archah (May 5, 2012)

We'll have them. That Newtype story is just that Newtype will not update staff lists in his web anymore, but they will keep posting them in the magazine, so 2ch guys will scan them as they have been doing till now.


----------



## Animeblue (May 5, 2012)

paeses said:


> Animeblue, about Hidetsugu Ito he may did it but it looks nothing like his style i saw a scene looks like it but i forgot what
> 
> *Update*: After looking up, Hidetsugu Ito did the scene around 01:26:48 according CCS-PA release
> 
> Pic



*Paeses, I believe Hiroaki Imaki did the whole scene where Mui attacks Muku because all the smoke effects during that part looks kike his doing.

Also Ito could have did Naruto's first Oodama Rasengan attack on Muku because the debris from Naruto's lift looks like his doing *


----------



## Combine (May 5, 2012)

Blood Prison makes me hopeful for the movie production this year. They were able to create a pretty solid piece of work for the film while still leaving enough resources to do the anime well in its needed areas. Looks like that might be the case this year too with the Kouda episode next week while movie production is ongoing. I suppose we'll see how things look for the entire month of May pretty soon though.


----------



## paeses (May 5, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Paeses, I believe Hiroaki Imaki did the whole scene where Mui attacks Muku because all the smoke effects during that part looks kike his doing.
> 
> Also Ito could have did Naruto's first Oodama Rasengan attack on Muku because the debris from Naruto's lift looks like his doing *



Really, you could be right but when Mui release his restriction seal and the red looking power coming out it feels like Ito effects also you can see that when the beast try to escape and destroy part of the building that also looks like him


----------



## Kony (May 6, 2012)

Archah said:


> We'll have them. That Newtype story is just that Newtype will not update staff lists in his web anymore, but they will keep posting them in the magazine, so 2ch guys will scan them as they have been doing till now.



Ok thank you !

I expect a better utilizing of the end of the Bleach series, especially in an episode like #262 that deserves good key animators.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 7, 2012)

Shouldn't we be getting them today?


----------



## darkap89 (May 8, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> Shouldn't we be getting them today?



Usually around the 7-8-9-10th day of the month.


----------



## Kony (May 8, 2012)

Classic rotation for sure.


----------



## Archah (May 8, 2012)

*Next ADs*

*262:* Kouda Masayuki
*263:* Rong Hong
*264:* Eum Ik-hyun
*265:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*266:* Tomizawa Kayano


----------



## Kony (May 8, 2012)

> Next ADs
> 
> 262: Kouda Masayuki
> 263: Rong Hong
> ...





Kony said:


> Classic rotation for sure.



Thank you for confirming Archah.


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2012)

3 outsourced episodes in a row, huh. Things certainly don't look better than last year.


----------



## vHlam (May 8, 2012)

Ik-Hyun Eum after 6 episodes, it's too fast. He made 258. It's awful.


----------



## darkap89 (May 8, 2012)

Rotation looks okay.

263 - I think there will be a lot of story-flashback filler
264 - The title speak itself. Mostly talking-only.
265 - It's only the introduction of a fight.

What I see there is an abuse of Hiromi Yoshinuma (253-260-265) and Eum-Ik Hyun (258-264), which is weird.

Title for 266?


----------



## Sinoka (May 8, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Rotation looks okay.
> 
> 263 - I think there will be a lot of story-flashback filler
> 264 - The title speak itself. Mostly talking-only.
> ...


----------



## Kony (May 8, 2012)

It shows that this 10th year won't get a special treatment.


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2012)

*Archah can we get full staff list

I'm bit disappointed that my prediction that I've been raving on for the last couple months didn't come to true, oh well.


Like Darkap said the rotation looks decent enough. I like the setup with Hong Rong and Ik Hyun Eum handling the slow episodes while Hiromi Yoshinuma and Kayano Tomizawa handles the mildly action episodes.

*


----------



## tkROUT (May 8, 2012)

^

*Spoiler*: _full list_ 



482話「開戦!」

脚本/吉田伸　演出/熊谷雅晃　絵コンテ/香川豊　作画監督/甲田正行

483話「サイとシン」

脚本/吉田伸　演出・絵コンテ/石井久志　作画監督/ 容洪

484話「穢土転生の秘密」

脚本/鈴木やすゆき　演出・絵コンテ/福田きよむ　作画監督/Eum Ik-Hyun

485話「宿敵との再会」

脚本/吉田伸　演出/小野田雄亮　絵コンテ/菅井嘉浩　作画監督/吉沼裕美

486話「最初の敵、最後の敵」

脚本/吉田伸　演出・絵コンテ/岸川寛良　作画監督/冨澤佳也乃 



262- Not sure what to make of seeing Yutaka Kagawa storyboard.
263-Hisashi Ishii (247,256) episode director,storyboard, might turn out enjoyable  but pacing might be an issue for this episode.
264-Usual team with Kiyomu Fukuda(ED/SB). This episode might be bit boring. With explanations combined with boring tracks of OST1 which this team usually choses.
265-Usual team. Although I like Yoshihiro Sugai's storyboard, not really a fan of this team's episode. Might turn out well. Lets see.
266-Looking forward to this one. Kayano Tomizawa with Kanryou Kishikawa (245,254) (ED/SB)
No Kengo Matsumoto  but still alright month. Pleased with planning though. Talking epsidoes goes Hong Rong, Eum Ik-hyun and episodes with bit of action to Kouda, Tomizawa.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 8, 2012)

sigh, Disappointed again. Oh, well. Looking forward to #262.


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 8, 2012)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *262:* Kouda Masayuki
> *263:* Rong Hong
> ...


Looks pretty decent.


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> ^
> 
> 262- Not sure what to make of seeing Yutaka Kagawa storyboard.


*tkROUT, I'm little bit worry as well seeing Kagawa doing the storyboard for #262 because Yutaka's storyboards usually be dry and unspired to say the least. Then I look at episode #120.*


----------



## darkap89 (May 8, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *tkROUT, I'm little bit worry as well seeing Kagawa doing the storyboard for #262 because Yutaka's storyboards usually be dry and unspired to say the least. Then I look at episode #120.*



The Kakashi Gaiden was so awesome...
I'm not disappointed from the AD list. I'm more interested for 267 or 268 AD, depending on the pace.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 8, 2012)

the AD list looks good we are going to have better fights that need better animation so they should keep them until that time


----------



## geG (May 8, 2012)

Not as bad as it could be I guess. Hong Rong and Hiromi Yoshinuma have gotten better at action episodes, and 264 will be mostly talking probably.

It looks like there's still four of the in-house Pierrot teams around during movie production (episodes directed by Masaaki Kumagai, Shizuka Kawai, Nobuyuki Abe, and Kanryou Kishikawa), but they seem to be coming around a lot slower in the rotation.


----------



## Combine (May 8, 2012)

It's what I expected tbh. I would have been surprised to see a big name, and the rota pretty much confirms that the best animators are likely working on the movie. 

But yeah, Ik-hyun. I dread any episode that has to be handled by that team. Kouda is obviously great, Yoshinuma does pretty well, and Rong is not that bad.


----------



## Near67 (May 8, 2012)

I'm a bit dissappointed by this month's list. Though, it's not like the upcoming episodes need any sort of spectacular animation. 

Episode 256 was done pretty well, as well as episode 253, so I'm curious to see wether Hong Rong and Hiromi Yoshinuma will do a good job in their episodes. As of Eum Ik-Hyum, I'm not expecting anything good from that team -.-'

An ok list afterall... I hope things don't turn out like how they did in the pain arc. And I'm hoping for Hirofumi Suzuki to return when the important events happen.


----------



## Archah (May 10, 2012)

Onishi Masaya 2nd key animator in #262.


----------



## darkap89 (May 10, 2012)

Anyway nothing too particular, the great explosion was nice. Well, the contents of the manga were a bit flat.


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 10, 2012)

Next week episode looks terrible, they should have saved today's budget for next week.


----------



## darkap89 (May 10, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> Next week episode looks terrible, they should have saved today's budget for next week.



Preview doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

This is why I have been saying there is no reason to have great animators at this point in the story because the general action is pretty flat. Sure, they could try to filler things up a bit, but I'd rather they do that for later things. 

It's pretty obvious the movie is taking priority at the moment.


----------



## neshru (May 10, 2012)

Today's episode was kind of weak. It looked nice and everything, but both the complexity in the drawings and in the movement has gone way down compared to the usual Kouda episodes.



LuffyStraw said:


> Next week episode looks terrible, they should have saved today's budget for next week.


Looks pretty good to me. Actually a lot better than I expected, but it could be just the bits in the preview.


----------



## Kony (May 10, 2012)

262 was clearly better than 249, imo . 

But May will be boring (manga stuff and episodes direction). There are lots of series more interesting.


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

I was gonna say, I would never have guessed next week was a Hong Rong episode if I didn't know it. It looked pretty good compared to what I'm used to seeing from him.


----------



## Archah (May 10, 2012)

About next week, it just seems that Tokuda Yumenosuke will retouch a lot more than usual. Almost every face shot in the preview is retouched by him.


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

Poor guy, guess he's back to his old Pain arc duties of being the go-to retoucher to clean up things.


----------



## liborek3 (May 10, 2012)

I think this episode's quality shows how hard is Kouda working and that it's impossible to keep on the top quality when working in such a crazy schedule. He's animation director for 7th episode of Lee spin-off with Gorou Sessha as ep.director/storyboarder.


----------



## neshru (May 10, 2012)

Archah said:


> About next week, it just seems that Tokuda Yumenosuke will retouch a lot more than usual. Almost every face shot in the preview is retouched by him.


Looked like Kanezuka to me



liborek3 said:


> I think this episode's quality shows how hard is Kouda working and that it's impossible to keep on the top quality when working in such a crazy schedule. He's animation director for 7th episode of Lee spin-off with Gorou Sessha as ep.director/storyboarder.


Come on Pierrot, little kids don't care about animation quality. What the hell.


----------



## darkap89 (May 10, 2012)

That Rock Lee. Is funny and everything, but damn, is taking resources and the show doesn't need good animators. It's the exact same reason why Pierrot go wild in terms of animation with fillers (at least for Konoha History Arc).


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

Really? Gorou's talents are being wasted on Rock Lee? I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Why can't they just put Ik-hyun on Rock Lee? I doubt the kids would know the difference.


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 10, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> That Rock Lee. Is funny and everything, but damn, is taking resources and the show doesn't need good animators. It's the exact same reason why Pierrot go wild in terms of animation with fillers (at least for Konoha History Arc).


Don't forget Adventure of Sea arc, Pierrot really love to give other things better treatment than canon, I wonder why their always like that?


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 10, 2012)

What the fuck? Gorou/Kouda for the Rock Lee anime?

Anyway, Kouda's episode was really good today. Animation and art were the only things I liked on it today though. Kouda needs to stick with doing episodes with Gorou from now on, unless it takes a way to much budget.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2012)

Well it is Rock Lee vs Orochimaru next episode. 

That aside I don't really mind the anime not getting good animation for a bit, doesn't really need it. I'd say the next thing that deserves good animation would be the episodes based on Chapter 537 (Mainly due to my biasedness of a certain character who fights), but none of the other fights really need it. Might be good to see some in Kakashi's fight, but doesn't really need it.


----------



## vHlam (May 11, 2012)

Archah said:


> About next week, it just seems that Tokuda Yumenosuke will retouch a lot more than usual. Almost every face shot in the preview is retouched by him.


Maybe Kanezuka and Tokuda are now working together.


----------



## geG (May 11, 2012)

There's a new trailer for this arc up: 

It looks like rather than animating stuff specifically for the trailer, there's just a few extra scenes from the next couple of episodes in there. I can definitely see Ik-Hyun Eum's style in there.


----------



## insane111 (May 11, 2012)

Is the Rock Lee anime only going to last a season or is it long running?


----------



## vHlam (May 12, 2012)

Geg said:


> There's a new trailer for this arc up:
> 
> It looks like rather than animating stuff specifically for the trailer, there's just a few extra scenes from the next couple of episodes in there. I can definitely see Ik-Hyun Eum's style in there.



Pierrot doesn't have people to make a trailer, it's ridiculous


----------



## geG (May 12, 2012)

Nope, for the last several arcs they animated trailers rather than just taking scenes from the episodes.


----------



## tkROUT (May 12, 2012)

IIRC last time also it had few scenes directly from coming episodes and few scenes animated only for trailer. Like a certain scene from 245 after Naruto opens the seal was in trailer.


----------



## Kony (May 12, 2012)

Madara's shots from Ik-Hyun Eum's episode looked well done , imo =)


----------



## tkROUT (May 13, 2012)

Don't know if it is mentioned in NS Ultimate Ninja generation's credit, but posting anyways, may be little old news.


*Spoiler*: _Game-anime content credit_ 



  パッケージイラスト
    原画クリンナップ
    本編2D画像作画
    芝美奈子

    アニメパート
    監督
    にいどめとしや

    絵コンテ
    にいどめとしや
    空島かるた
    山下宏幸

    演出
    にいどめ
    池端隆史
    古川順康
    山下宏幸
--------------
    カカシ伝
    作画監督
    徳田
    卯野

    原画
    徳田大貴
    藤岡智
    洞内梢
-----------------
    があら伝
    作画監督
    近藤源一郎

    原画
    清水博明
    吉田徹
    古川真生
    平野勇一
    富永里都
--------------------
    少年うずまきなると伝
    作画監督
    徳田夢の好け

    原画
    藤岡智
    徳田大貴
    森田実
    大塚あ365;ら
------------------
    地雷や伝
    作画監督
    徳田

    原画
    大籠之仁
    川上俊弘
    近藤圭一
    舘崎大
    東海林真一
-----------------
    イタチ伝

    作画監督
    落合瞳

    原画
    落合瞳
    小林幸洋
    東出太
----------------
    ミナト伝
    作画監督
    小川エリ

    原画
    小谷杏子

    原画
    小谷杏子
    上田峰子
    橋本航平
-------------------
    白ざぶざ伝
    作画監督
    兵渡勝

    原画
    増田信博
    土橋昭人
    坂本ひろみ
    岩木浩司
    飯飼一幸
----------------
    マダラ伝
    田中ひろと
    卯野一郎

    東出太
    津熊
    青柳重美
    南伸一郎
-----------------
    キラービー伝
    作画監督
    原画
    山下宏幸
--------------------
    ナルト伝OP
    作画監督
    朝井聖子

    原画
    窪昭之
    平牧大輔
    藤井孝博
    満田一
    星和伸
    松本顕吾
    増田信孝
    山下宏幸
    朝井聖子
------------------
    ナルト伝ED
    作画監督
    卯野一郎

    原画
    本城恵一郎
    浦上貴之
    五反孝之
    清水義治
    盛重学
    佐藤寿子
------------------
    サスケ伝OP
    朝井聖子

    大谷敦子
    辻美也子
    藪の浩二
    斉藤和也
    朝井聖子
-------------------
    サスケ伝ED
    作画監督
    卯野一郎

    原画
    清水恵子
    卯野一郎
    木下裕孝
    田中ちゆき
    五反 



I haven't checked (mostly). Can someone link any compiled video prefarably on youtube of this 65 min anime content ?
Which story/anime is the best done or good ones you guys think ?


----------



## Archah (May 13, 2012)

Cool, I've translated it:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_*Kakashi story*_

*Animation director*
Tokuda Yumenosuke
Uno Ichiro

*Key animators*
Tokuda Daiki
Fujioka Satoshi
Horanai Kozue

_*Gaara story*_

*Animation director*
Kondo Genichiro

*Key animators*
Shimizu Hiroaki
Yoshida Toru
Furukawa Mao
Hirano Yuichi
Tominaga Sato

_*Boy Uzumaki Naruto story*_

*Animation director*
Tokuda Yumenosuke

*Key animators*
Fujioka Satoshi
Tokuda Daiki
Morita Minoru
Otsuka Akira

_*Jiraiya story*_

*Animation director*
Tokuda Yumenosuke

*Key animators*
Ogomori Yukihito
Kawakami Toshihiro
Kondo Keiichi
Tatezaki Hiroshi
Shoji Shinichi

_*Itachi story*_

*Animation director*
Ochiai Hitomi

*Key animators*
Ochiai Hitomi
Kobayashi Yukihiro
Higashide Futoshi

_*Minato story*_

*Animation director*
Ogawa Eri

*Key animators*
Kotani Kyoko
Ueda Mineko
Hashimoto Kouhei

_*Zabuza story*_

*Animation director*
Hyodo Masaru

*Key animators*
Masuda Nobuhiro
Dobashi Akito
Sakamoto Hiromi
Iwaki Koji
Igai Kazuyuki

_*Madara story*_

*Animation director*
Tanaka Hiroto
Uno Ichiro

*Key animators*
Higashide Futoshi
Tsukuma Takenori
Aoyagi Shigemi
Minami Shinichiro

_*Killer Bee story*_

*Animation director*
Yamashita Hiroyuki

*Key animators*
Yamashita Hiroyuki

_*Naruto story OP*_

*Animation director*
Asai Seiko

*Key animators*
Kubo Katsuyuki
Hiramaki Daisuke
Fujii Takahiro
Mitsuda Hajime
Hoshi Kazunobu
Matsumoto Kengo
Masuda Nobutaka
Yamashita Hiroyuki
Asai Seiko

_*Naruto story ED*_

*Animation director*
Uno Ichiro

*Key animators*
Honjo Keiichiro
Urakami Takayuki
Gotan Takayuki
Shimizu Yoshiharu
Morishige Manabu
Sato Hisako

_*Sasuke story OP*_

*Animation director*
Asai Seiko

*Key animators*
Otani Atsuko
Tsuji Miyako
Yabuno Koji
Saito Kazuya
Asai Seiko

_*Sasuke story ED*_

*Animation director*
Uno Ichiro

*Key animators*
Shimizu Keiko
Uno Ichiro
Kinoshita Hirotaka
Tanaka Chiyuki
Gotan Takayuki


----------



## braves41 (May 13, 2012)

Should be Tsuguyuki Kubo, not Katsuyuki. But thanks for the translation. 

What are Hitomi Ochiai and Futoshi Higashide doing there? Why don't they work on the show itself?

And Toshiya Niidome was the overall director for the anime parts. I thought he'd left temporarily to go work on a few IG shows, like he's done before, but I guess he was in charge of this before he left. I was wondering where he'd been.

As for the storyboard/unit directors:

Storyboard: Toshiya Niidome
Karuta Sorashima
Hiroyuki Yamashita

Unit Director: Toshiya Niidome
Takashi Ikehata
Yoriyasu Kogawa
Hiroyuki Yamashita

Don't know how obvious this is for everybody else, but I'm guessing the production for the anime parts of the game took place at the same time production for the yearly movie was taking place.


----------



## Combine (May 16, 2012)

Pierrot's blog about the movie seems to indicate that the film has gotten its final cut and now is moving into post-production. I wonder if this will free up some of the animators now and they can move back to the show.


----------



## darkap89 (May 16, 2012)

Combine said:


> Pierrot's blog about the movie seems to indicate that the film has gotten its final cut and now is moving into post-production. I wonder if this will free up some of the animators now and they can move back to the show.



Already finished? :S


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 16, 2012)

^ Could this be good news?


----------



## neshru (May 16, 2012)

Maybe, but I honestly doubt things will be different from the last years. Episodes take months to produce anyway, so we won't see the effects for a while.


----------



## darkap89 (May 17, 2012)

I'm literally surprised for the quality of the episode (art, direction, storyboard, music), never expected that from Hong Rong (I see 3 ADs + Tokuda as Chief + another name, maybe Assistant?).

The flashback filler story with Sai and Shin was awesome, the musics and atmosphere well spotted.

I'm also surprised for the quality of the preview: next episode is the Eum-Ik Hyun team, but I can see a great improvement with the art this time.


----------



## Archah (May 17, 2012)

No Hattori Shinkiro this time because he worked in Shirokuma Cafe #7.

Three ADs: Rong Hong, Ishizaki Yuko & Abe Hiroki, Tokuda as Assistant AD and Kumagai Masaaki again as Assistant Director.


----------



## darkap89 (May 17, 2012)

Archah said:


> No Hattori Shinkiro this time because he worked in Shirokuma Cafe #7.
> 
> Three ADs: Rong Hong, Ishizaki Yuko & Abe Hiroki, Tokuda as Assistant AD and Kumagai Masaaki again as Assistant Director.



But the flashback scene is so similar to that style (for smoke and clouds).
casque beats
casque beats

How is possible? :S


----------



## Archah (May 17, 2012)

Then we are wrong and Hattori Shinkiro is not the one who did all those scenes :S


----------



## HokageLuffy (May 17, 2012)

Pretty decent episode, the animation was poor before the first Sai/Shin flashback, but other than that it looked okay to me.

Wow at the Sakura vs Sasori animation! 

Next week looks really good for an Ik-Hyun episode.


----------



## neshru (May 17, 2012)

How did you guys figure out that animator is called Hattori Shinkiro?


----------



## darkap89 (May 17, 2012)

Archah said:


> Then we are wrong and Hattori Shinkiro is not the one who did all those scenes :S



Watched the episode in HD, that's not him. So the animator is still Hattori Shinkiro.


----------



## darkap89 (May 17, 2012)

neshru said:


> How did you guys figure out that animator is called Hattori Shinkiro?



After some research and comparisons with old Hong Rong episodes. The discussion is in the old thread, if I remember right.


----------



## Gellin (May 17, 2012)

I think that work on the scenes of episodes of Hong Rong is kon Fumiko
Because he worked all ep hong rong ..


----------



## darkap89 (May 17, 2012)

Gellin said:


> I think that work on the scenes of episodes of Hong Rong is kon fomiko
> Because he worked all ep hong rong ..



Too bad that from our reasearch these scenes were not present in episode like 174 where Fumiko Kon was credited. Also, Fumiko Kon sometimes is credited for other teams, if I remember right.

As said, you can find the discussion in the old thread.


----------



## Kony (May 17, 2012)

Today's episode was as good as 256 to me. Hong Rong is clearly the best "mediocre director".


----------



## neshru (May 17, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> But the flashback scene is so similar to that style (for smoke and clouds).
> casque beats
> casque beats
> 
> How is possible? :S


I believe the guy that did the part from 15:09 to 16:00 is still the guy that does all the impressive scenes on the Hong Rong episodes. More than the special effects, I think the movement is really similar.


----------



## geG (May 17, 2012)

Hmm I dunno I kind of think it looked a little different too.

Even if it wasn't him in exchange the animation quality for the whole episode went up apparently. That was definitely the best looking Hong Rong episode.


----------



## neshru (May 17, 2012)

I can't say it's the same animator for sure, but the way Sasori's pieces fly out of the screen after Sakura's punch is really similar to the way Bee slams and piles up the rock pieces in episode 256 in both distortion effects and movement. The timing on Sakura's punch is also consistent with that animator's movement, same for the scene where Sasori shoots the chakra threads out of his chest. The shading on Chiyo's robe and on the white puppets is also unusual and could be considered consistent with the animator's drawing style.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 17, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Pretty decent episode, the animation was poor before the first Sai/Shin flashback, but other than that it looked okay to me.
> 
> Wow at the Sakura vs Sasori animation!
> 
> Next week looks really good for an Ik-Hyun episode.



Actually the animation was good, especially for hong rong.

Also, why the hell doesnt the awesome animator who works with hong rong do full episodes? He's freaking amazing.


----------



## tkROUT (May 18, 2012)

Can someone with reliable Jap. skill summaries/confirm if movie's animation is over.
casque beats

This episode was done during movie aniation making time I think. It has so many ADs. Also, many outsourced episodes this month may be because of movie production. So this year movie animation they did little earlier than other years. (If the blog entry meant that). Then normal episodes (after movie production) should be back after two months July 2nd half or August. 
I like the overall planning and pacing though. 

Next episode , well I'm looking forward to Ohshiro Tsutomu's part. It seems he did last few seconds from preview. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi teleported Fu & Torune , then Kabuto opens a scroll. 




On another note, game-anime credit related, I find it intersting that Hyodo Masaru actually returned to work on Naruto in the game i.e. far before 257. Can the follwong be just coincidence ?

He was AD for Naruto-P1 ep.17/19 , last year he retuned to be AD for Haku , Zabuza story of the game. Both have same content. Then did nothing Naruto related to return this year. 

He did KA for 257 and had done Naruto (P1) ep. 5 . Well, NS  257 covered Naruto (p1) Ep 5's content.

I'm looking forward to Tomizawa's episode 266 if he does KA. 257 was also Tomizawa's episode and 266's content is similar to P1 17/19.


----------



## darkap89 (May 18, 2012)

neshru said:


> I believe the guy that did the part from 15:09 to 16:00 is still the guy that does all the impressive scenes on the Hong Rong episodes. More than the special effects, I think the movement is really similar.





Geg said:


> Hmm I dunno I kind of think it looked a little different too.
> 
> Even if it wasn't him in exchange the animation quality for the whole episode went up apparently. That was definitely the best looking Hong Rong episode.





neshru said:


> I can't say it's the same animator for sure, but the way Sasori's pieces fly out of the screen after Sakura's punch is really similar to the way Bee slams and piles up the rock pieces in episode 256 in both distortion effects and movement. The timing on Sakura's punch is also consistent with that animator's movement, same for the scene where Sasori shoots the chakra threads out of his chest. The shading on Chiyo's robe and on the white puppets is also unusual and could be considered consistent with the animator's drawing style.



There are some elements (shadows, smoke effects) that resemble Hattori Shinkiro style, but we never saw something like 15:08-15:11 in previous works. Since Hattori worked on Shirokuma Cafe #7, we need to see if there's something in that show too.

If we were wrong on Hattori, we need to reconsider again everything. This is what emerged:

- Still need to check 148 and 157
- In 164 it's the Naruto attacking Pain with the Rasenshuriken in the smoke.
- No animations of that style during episode 174 (Hattori Shinkiro not credited)
- Need to check 182
- In 192 there is.
- 203 - Raikage attacking Sasuke and the little final skermish with Suigetsu
- No animations of that style during episode 212 (Hattori Shinkiro not credited)
- In 220 there's a short scene, but it's not with the usual quality (Hattori Shinkiro credited)
- 228 - Lee and Gai fight on a little boat
- 237 - Ten Ten attacking Gai for her training
- 247 - Naruto vs Kyuubi scene with the Rasenshuriken attack
- 256 - Bee slams and piles the rock pieces
- 263 - No Hattori Shinkiro but still that kind of animation?


----------



## Kony (May 18, 2012)

This guy's animation looks pretty fine. His work on 228, 247 and 256 was impressive to me!

And, I find his scene in #263 was longer than in previous episodes, no?

It would be interesting to know his/her name. 

267 or 268 will be surely a well-done episode. But who in your opinion ? Yamashita worked probably on the movie.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2012)

For me Hong always has been the best animator of budget episodes. Btw why do you think that eps. 267/268 will have good or even special animation? If summaries are correct they wont have anything important.


----------



## darkap89 (May 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> For me Hong always has been the best animator of budget episodes. Btw why do you think that eps. 267/268 will have good or even special animation? If summaries are correct they wont have anything important.



If episode 265 is going to feature a lot of fillers, there is a chance to see a good animators for 267 (and ch.523-524), otherwise this is the plan:

264 - ch. 519-520-some parts of 521 (Eum Ik-Hyun)
265 - ch. 521-522 (Hiromi Yoshinuma)
266 - ch. 523-524 (Kayano Tomizawa) - end of v. 55 -


----------



## Kony (May 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> For me Hong always has been the best animator of budget episodes. Btw why do you think that eps. 267/268 will have good or even special animation? If summaries are correct they wont have anything important.



Episodes 82, 135, 180, 194, 198, 204, 234 (...) had nothing especially important, but they had solid staff =).


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2012)

IMO closest chapters that deserve special animation are 548-551 and as always they ll put some low budget animators to animate them and best to animate 538-539. This is why I don't want any special or good animators before these chapters.


----------



## Kony (May 18, 2012)

Yes I agree. I don't think Pierrot reflects in terms of manga stuff, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2012)

*



			He was AD for Naruto-P1 ep.17/19 , last year he retuned to be AD for Haku , Zabuza story of the game. Both have same content. Then did nothing Naruto related to return this year.
		
Click to expand...

Actually Hirofumi Suzuki was AD for ep#17 and ep#19




			IMO closest chapters that deserve special animation are 548-551 and as always they ll put some low budget animators to animate them and best to animate 538-539. This is why I don't want any special or good animators before these chapters.
		
Click to expand...




From first two fights of this arc, it seem that Date is trying to avoid mess up the fights, this time around. But I can be wrong about that. 

Seeing Masaaki Kumagai helping with the directing on #261 and now #263, I wonder if he has become somewhat technical director for this period it*


----------



## Archah (May 19, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Actually Hirofumi Suzuki was AD for ep#17 and ep#19
> *



Actually both were


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2012)

*


Archah said:



			Actually both were 

Click to expand...


:rofl
 Actually I see*


----------



## Kony (May 20, 2012)

For june, I guess :

267: Kawai
268: Beom-Seok Hong 
269: Horikoshi
270: Naoki Takahashi


----------



## Near67 (May 20, 2012)

I predict:

267: Kengo Matsumoto

268: Kumiko Horikoshi

268: Naoki Takahashi

269: Hong Rong


----------



## darkap89 (May 20, 2012)

Too early for predictions 

267: Beom Seok-Hong
268: Kumiko Horikoshi
269: Naoki Takahashi
270: Shigeki Kawai
271: Masayuki Kouda


----------



## Fullazare (May 22, 2012)

I just finished to rewatch today the end of the Kage summit arc in DVD, and I'm sad that Itsuko Takeda did not work on Shippuden since his solid and enjoyable work as animation director on the episode 217.

And the AD rotation from the episode 216 to the episode 221 was a very good one, I hope to see a similar quality during the months of june and july.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2012)

Corax said:


> IMO closest chapters that deserve special animation are 548-551 and as always they ll put some low budget animators to animate them and best to animate 538-539. This is why I don't want any special or good animators before these chapters.


548-551 is a waste especially because more important chapters come after it.

The chapters that deserve special animators are 537, 560, and 571-572.


----------



## Animeblue (May 22, 2012)

*Well is my predictions(assuming that fights episodes are 2 chapters)

#267: Ken'ichi Hirata/Beom-Seok Hong  and Kouji Furuya
#268: Kengo Matsumoto
#269: Shigeki Kawai
#270: Naoki Takahashi
#271: Masayuki Kouda

You guys what your predictions for ED/SB  




			548-551 is a waste especially because more important chapters come after it.

The chapters that deserve special animators are 537, 560, and 571-572.
		
Click to expand...


I'm surprise that you say that considering who are in those chapters.  *


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I'm surprise that you say that considering who are in those chapters.*


I know who's in there but those other chapters are much more signifcant.

Now i'm not saying they should get decent animators but the best animators like Suzuki. 

Should be reserved for one of those episodes given how important they are.

They better not a pull what they did with him in the Pain arc and use there best animators on the right episodes.


----------



## Psi Factor (May 23, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I know who's in there but those other chapters are much more signifcant.
> 
> Now i'm not saying they should get decent animators but the best animators like Suzuki.
> 
> ...



Well 548-551 deserves better treatment than *any * chapter before them. I mean not Suzuki but atleast Kouda lvl. It would suck if they put Kouda on something like 533-534 & assign Ik-Hyun to 548-551. Also yes, 570-572 are the chaps that needs Suzuki/Gorou etc & it would be as bad as Pain arc's disaster if they don't give it special treatment.



Kony said:


> Yes I agree. I don't think Pierrot reflects in terms of manga stuff, but I could be wrong.



I think they do. In the Itachi arc, they made all the right decisions based on the event's importance in the manga. In the Pain's arc their greatest fall was giving Suzuki to Hinata episode instead of Naruto's Sage Mode episode. I don't think there would be nearly as many complaints about the arc had this been the case. Hinata & to some degree Sakura are the characters where the Studio tends to gets biased on expense of others. 

However in this war arc there are so many imp characters/chaps in the later part that it would be difficult deciding which part of the main fights to give special animation even if they do end up selecting them. I would personally love to see a special animation for each of the current war deciding battles but doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Archah (May 24, 2012)

Kumagai Masaaki working again as Assistant episode director. Four episodes in a row.


----------



## darkap89 (May 24, 2012)

Archah said:


> Kumagai Masaaki working again as Assistant episode director. Four episodes in a row.



I think he'll be in this role for the whole War Arc.


----------



## braves41 (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure he'll be the assistant director on the show until Date is finished with the movie. Guess Date needed some assistance with his added responsibilities after all.


----------



## Kony (May 25, 2012)

> I'm guessing "Everyone's Fight" will be a bunch of the bits and pieces from various chapters formed into one ep, which will be nice.



I quote this Combine's post from the June schedule thread to say that #268 could deserve a good treatment.


----------



## Animeblue (May 25, 2012)

*



			Yeah, I'm sure he'll be the assistant director on the show until Date is finished with the movie. Guess Date needed some assistance with his added responsibilities after all.
		
Click to expand...


Wasn't Kumagai was assisting Date with Kaze no Yojimbo 
*


----------



## braves41 (May 25, 2012)

He directed a few episodes, but I can't find any indication that he was an assistant director on *Kaze no Yojimbo*.


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2012)

*



			I know who's in there but those other chapters are much more signifcant.

Now i'm not saying they should get decent animators but the best animators like Suzuki.

Should be reserved for one of those episodes given how important they are.

They better not a pull what they did with him in the Pain arc and use there best animators on the right episodes.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure Pierrot will hire some talents/have their best in house studio on the more significant events. 

As for Tsuru/Suzuki episode in Pein arc, wasn't it that they choose to do chapters.





			Well 548-551 deserves better treatment than any chapter before them. I mean not Suzuki but atleast Kouda lvl. It would suck if they put Kouda on something like 533-534 & assign Ik-Hyun to 548-551. Also yes, 570-572 are the chaps that needs Suzuki/Gorou etc & it would be as bad as Pain arc's disaster if they don't give it special treatment.
		
Click to expand...


Psi Factor, I necessary don't think that it would suck if Kouda was assign to those chapters since I think he/she is better suited for those kinda of chapters then of an pure action ones like #550 and #551.




			He directed a few episodes, but I can't find any indication that he was an assistant director on Kaze no Yojimbo.
		
Click to expand...


I see.*


----------



## Archah (May 31, 2012)

No Yoshinuma Hiromi this time. New AD: Iwata Yukiko. A regular key animator of Morita Minoru/Tokura Eiichi/Yoshinuma Hiromi team.

Btw, no chief/assistant AD and, as expected, Kumagai Masaaki as assistant episode director.


----------



## darkap89 (May 31, 2012)

When I was watching this, I thought "This can't be Hiromi Yoshinuma, some of the scenes are really bad both in art and animation, while others are good. Usually Yoshinuma is more consistent".

And so, at the ending credits I realized it was a new guy. Iwata Yukiko... some scenes are really jerky (like Eum-Ik Hyun style) and I assume that's the fault of one of the key animators. I hope Yoshinuma comes back in the next rotation without Yukiko.

Next episode with AD Kayano Tomizawa seems better than his last works. I think will be like episode 202. Drawings are really "mature" in some scenes of the preview.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 31, 2012)

The art was treibble, the fight scene wheres rushed, it was just bad  from drawing to editing, I had hoped they would expand on the fight scens, so much got left out of the manga


----------



## aretes (May 31, 2012)

omfg why is 265 nothing but flash back i swear naruto is nothing more than a waste of time now


----------



## Archah (May 31, 2012)

Watched the episode. Animation wasn't THAT bad, but art was really bad. A chief AD would have solved that.


----------



## braves41 (May 31, 2012)

Archah said:


> No Yoshinuma Hiromi this time. New AD: Iwata Yukiko. A regular key animator of Morita Minoru/Tokura Eiichi/Yoshinuma Hiromi team.
> 
> Btw, no chief/assistant AD and, as expected, Kumagai Masaaki as assistant episode director.



He's credited with "assistant director" as it's spelled out as "kantoku" as opposed to "enshutsu".


----------



## Archah (May 31, 2012)

braves41 said:


> He's credited with "assistant director" as it's spelled out as "kantoku" as opposed to "enshutsu".



You are right  Thanks!


----------



## Kony (May 31, 2012)

Today an awful direction. Next week looks ok.


----------



## Animeblue (May 31, 2012)

*Next week looks like another panel to panel episode covering ch#523 and ch#524. Hopefully the storyboard will good despite the lack of quality animators.*


----------



## Combine (May 31, 2012)

Yep definitely all the good animators are on the movie still. I'm not disappointed though because again, I didn't like these chapters and events in the manga either.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 31, 2012)

i dont care how animation is until  537, this one should be masterpiece


----------



## Kony (May 31, 2012)

And I am always waiting for a Bleach animator's impact =)


----------



## Pagatcha (May 31, 2012)

Well this team provide good effects
but yea as you pointed out, hyun-like action is bad, such as pacing

looking forward to the next Ep art, looks good


----------



## Corax (Jun 4, 2012)

> Well 548-551 deserves better treatment than any  chapter before them. I mean not Suzuki but atleast Kouda lvl. It would suck if they put Kouda on something like 533-534 & assign Ik-Hyun to 548-551. Also yes, 570-572 are the chaps that needs Suzuki/Gorou etc & it would be as bad as Pain arc's disaster if they don't give it special treatment.


In fact only ep.570 has a lot of action. 571 and 572 for most part consist of dialogs (though very important but still). But 548-551 is a very good paced and dynamic fight in my opinion and it would be nice to see Suzuki/Wakabayashi animation for this part of manga. Though it might be even possible to see them in  chap. 548-551 (Suzuki for example) and 570-572 (Wakabayashi) because they would be at least 10 episodes apart. Though this is very unlikely.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 5, 2012)

*Speaking of Wakabayashi, he was in Kingdom#1, so hopefully he'll do something in Naruto later on. And today Hokuto Sakiyama worked on Naruto SD#10*


----------



## braves41 (Jun 5, 2012)

We've been hoping that for a while now. At this point, I'm not getting my hopes up until his name pops up on Newtype for an upcoming episode. Same with Tsuru/Suzuki.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wakabayashi is around from... the Bleach omake times and that NS ending. I lost my hopes for an episode directed by him 
Regarding Hokuto Sakiyama he/she was also in ep5.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 5, 2012)

*Both Sakiyama's scenes are similar, but his scene in episode#10 stands out more than his rasenken scene in episode #5. 




			We've been hoping that for a while now. At this point, I'm not getting my hopes up until his name pops up on Newtype for an upcoming episode. Same with Tsuru/Suzuki.
		
Click to expand...






			Wakabayashi is around from... the Bleach omake times and that NS ending. I lost my hopes for an episode directed by him
Regarding Hokuto Sakiyama he/she was also in ep5.
		
Click to expand...


There hasn't been important event in the series for while that require his attention, even though I did want him to do Killer Bee vs. Kisame fight. *


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 5, 2012)

_If _ Wakabayashi is to be used, he's best employed at the end on the inevitable Sasuke vs Naruto.  His episodes seems to eat so much budget, that I'd he rather not make a middle episode look so flowing, with the rest of the episodes sucking because of the remaining small budget. Also I can totally live with any of the other good animators replacing him anytime anyway, because his style is such a deviation from normal it stands out as an oddity.



Corax said:


> But 548-551 is a very good paced and dynamic fight in my opinion and it would be nice to see Suzuki/Wakabayashi animation for this part of manga.



I have a feeling that the Studio might split the 3 chapters into 2 episodes with an overload of flashbacks...its entirely possible considering their trend of utilizing flashbacks & the characters involved.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good episode, nothing special.
Imaki Hiroaki was there as key animator, but I need to rewatch the episode.
Weird things: Kanryou Kishikawa (storyboard and episode director of the episode) is also credited for KA.
There may be other good KAs, but can't recognize kanji.


Next episode average animation, but that's the right choice for a talking episode.

Waiting for the AD of the last episode of June and then curious to see if are confirmed Movie-related fillers for July.


----------



## lazer (Jun 7, 2012)

The needle guys attack was sick as fuck, i especially loved how he finished them off by plucking the thread and ending with a bad ass pose 

The electric guys attack was my favourite but only because of his exit, the way he span into the mist after the kill was plain ill 

I didn't like the flashbacks and i also thought the blood dripping on haku's eye was disgusting. But lol, the blood stained mirror, which was made to look as if, zabuza was crying blood was.....creepy, weird and unnecessary


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2012)

The only part I think could be Hiroaki's work is 2:46 - 2:52.

Next episode looks like Furuya Koji team, retouched by Tokuda.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Archah said:


> The only part I think could be Hiroaki's work is 2:46 - 2:52.



Yeah, it's the only above average good scene.
He's also probably working on the movie right now.


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2012)

Good episode. Though this time Tomizawa Kayano had some good key animators as it seems. Imaki Hiroaki was an AD of episode 137 (last ep. of Sasuke vs Itachi) if I am correct.


----------



## Kony (Jun 7, 2012)

100 episodes without a "special" one O_o


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 7, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of Wakabayashi, he was in Kingdom#1, so hopefully he'll do something in Naruto later on. And today Hokuto Sakiyama worked on Naruto SD#10*



Watched Kingdom [Hadena subs]. I think he did around 44 min. What do you think ?
I don't expect him in Naruto for now though.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 7, 2012)

^ You mean the fight at the end? I thought it looked more like Teruaki Tokumaru, but who knows. As long as Wakabayashi isn't directing another show, I always assume he's hanging around Pierrot. The fact that he hasn't done another episode isn't a scheduling problem and more of a budget issue. If they really wanted him to another episode, then he would done one by now. I'm more concerned about Tsuru not directing anything for quite some time now, but that's probably another budget issue given the standards he's set for himself. Suzuki is also always around since he's the character designer.


----------



## Kony (Jun 7, 2012)

Too much 3D Animation in Kingdom, imo.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2012)

*



			^ You mean the fight at the end? I thought it looked more like Teruaki Tokumaru, but who knows. As long as Wakabayashi isn't directing another show, I always assume he's hanging around Pierrot. The fact that he hasn't done another episode isn't a scheduling problem and more of a budget issue. If they really wanted him to another episode, then he would done one by now. I'm more concerned about Tsuru not directing anything for quite some time now, but that's probably another budget issue given the standards he's set for himself. Suzuki is also always around since he's the character designer.
		
Click to expand...


I don't necessarily I thinks it's a budget problem brave, more like there hasn't been real major event in the series for past year. Also I'm curious to know why you're concerned about Tsuru not directing anything  openings *


----------



## braves41 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, yeah that could it. Though at this point, guessing what they deem important enough to bring Wakabayashi seems like a worn out exercise in this tread. As for Tsuru, I'm just wondering what he's been up since he hasn't done anything for well over a year. Maybe we might see him as staff on the movie.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 7, 2012)

braves41 said:


> ^ You mean the fight at the end? I thought it looked more like Teruaki Tokumaru, but who knows.


I meant the flashback fight where it was snowing, Shin and Hyou as kids fighting. Speaking of Tokumaru, I'm not familiar with his style, I'll check his parts in Bleach 162,189,219,247 later.

edit:
Well, June's staff and schedule from 2ch
Masahiro Hikokubo  common screenplay. 2->storyboard, 3->Episode director , 4->AD

487話　『木ノ葉の天才軍師』（6／21）
［2］香川豊　　［3］高山秀樹　　［4］嵩本樹・洪範鈴

488話　『それぞれの激戦！！』（6／28）
［2・3］石井久志　　［4］容洪

489話　『NGワード』（7／5）
［2］福田きよむ　　［3］小野勝巳　　［4］Eum lk-Hyun

*267- Tatsuki Takemoto / Beom-Seok Hong(?)
268- Hong Rong 
269- Eum lk-Hyun*

So many outsourced episodes in May/June for movie production..Well, it will be back to normal in August I guess.

1ch per episode
Ep 267- Ch525
268-526
269-527+ (same title NGワード)


----------



## Kony (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, worst than May and June 2010. What a performance !

Thanks for the info. I won't linger on Shippuden for the coming weeks ^^


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 8, 2012)

What! 268-269 should have been better


----------



## Gellin (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuckkkkkkk !!!!!!!


----------



## vHlam (Jun 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> *267- Tatsuki Takemoto / Beom-Seok Hong(?)
> 268- Hong Rong
> 269- Eum lk-Hyun*



that's great


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, that's surely a bad rotation :/

Eum Ik-Hyun spammed (258-264-269) and with a new episode director.
Hong Rong abused (263-268)

They're really saving the budget. Also, movie production this year sucking so many resources. With all these bad and average AD, I hope chapters 530/531+ gets better animations. This rota remember me the Pain Arc (with the difference there's Kouda around - Tomizawa in place of Kawai)


----------



## Near67 (Jun 8, 2012)

Things aren't looking good for this arc so far. It's like the same problem from the pain invasion arc is repeating once again. Though, this could also mean that studio pierrot is saving their budget for special episodes. I hope so


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not really worried about the rotation since we knew it would be bad and it's not like the episodes need it that much, I'm just more worried about the pacing

If things keep slowing down like this then by the time the arc reaches its climax it'll be time for the _next_ movie's production.

Also something to note is the director for 269 is different from Ik-Hyun Eum's normal episodes so maybe the quality will be different?


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> I meant the flashback fight where it was snowing, Shin and Hyou as kids fighting. Speaking of Tokumaru, I'm not familiar with his style, I'll check his parts in Bleach 162,189,219,247 later.
> 
> edit:
> Well, June's staff and schedule from 2ch
> ...


So another anticipated battle that everyone is looking forward to is going to get ass raped by IK-Hyum Eum again? Wow man, I can't stand Studio Pierrot and how they treat this show with their force-feeding flashbacks(both them and Kishi), music choices are badly placed, giving fillers the top-notch animation/art but canon suffers and IK-Hyum who totally ruined Might Gai vs Kisame is going to do another anticipated battle? Lol wow is this anime a fail or what.




     I'm still mad that Studio Pierrot didn't ask Yasuharu Takanashi to make an EPIC battle soundtrack for the 7 Swordsman but they give a music that doesn't fit the scene and it kills the epic slaughtering from the swordsman, fuck Studio Pierrot.


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2012)

Who would be looking forward to this fight? It's by far the most boring part of the arc.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Geg said:


> Who would be looking forward to this fight? It's by far the most boring part of the arc.


True, I'm not looking forward to it at all but their are people who are looking forward to it, and rather if the fight sucked in the manga or not and it has the most random characters that Kishimoto contrived from the ass, that still doesn't give Studio Pierrot the excuses to always make canon fights look like shit like that.


   And the next fight after that fight is another boring part, chapter 531-532, a random trolling that doesn't intertwin with the overall story and Kishimoto wasted time with that nonsense.


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah that fight's good because at least the characters are cool

I don't think you understand what trolling means


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Geg said:


> Nah that fight's good because at least the characters are cool
> 
> I don't think you understand what trolling means


Characters are cool? And the fight was good? One character being hyped up to be some superior character only to look like a bitch with no casualty to the other guy is a cool character? Talking and random nonsense that has nothing to do with the main event of the story and a one-sided battle is a cool fight? Your joking right?



      That is what you call trolling, hyping up a character to be powerful and then gets bitch slapped like it's nothing is embarrassing and trolling, this war itself is a troll, so therefore I know the meaning of trolling, the new chapter is the definition of Tite Kubo trolling.


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> Tite Kubo trolling.



There's your problem right there. Tite Kubo isn't a troll and never has been one. He's just a really, really bad writer


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Geg said:


> There's your problem right there. Tite Kubo isn't a troll and never has been one. He's just a really, really bad writer


LOLL oh shit you went in LOL I can't stop laughing yes Tite Kubo is a really really bad fucking writer but so is Kishimoto, did you not read the previous chapters or the war arc? Retcons, plot holes, trolling, contradiction and fights that are stereotypical at best, so we can all sit here and say that Tite Kubo is a bad fucking writer(which he is) but Masashi Kishimoto isn't better, this war alone contradicts the entire series.




    But either way chapter 531-534 aren't worth anything and the reason why I said that 531-532 is trolling cuz that specific character were hyped up to be dangerous(ain't spoiling) and Kishi made a mockery out of that character over some dumb nonsense.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 8, 2012)

*



			Watched Kingdom [Hadena subs]. I think he did around 44 min. What do you think ?
I don't expect him in Naruto for now though.
		
Click to expand...





			I meant the flashback fight where it was snowing, Shin and Hyou as kids fighting.
		
Click to expand...


That's what pretty much what I thought he did due out thier faces looks more square than usually








			Also something to note is the director for 269 is different from Ik-Hyun Eum's normal episodes so maybe the quality will be different?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really think Katsumi Ono will that much of impact on the episode since it's still mostly Jiwoo Animation.




			I'm still mad that Studio Pierrot didn't ask Yasuharu Takanashi to make an EPIC battle soundtrack for the 7 Swordsman but they give a music that doesn't fit the scene and it kills the epic slaughtering from the swordsman, fuck Studio Pierrot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that you don't want hear about Wakabayashi working on another Kingdom episode 
*


----------



## neshru (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, the rotation is almost Pain arc bad. Does that mean we'll get a Wakabayashi episode this summer? 

And whatever happened to the Bleach animators, if they're not working on Naruto?


----------



## braves41 (Jun 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> I meant the flashback fight where it was snowing, Shin and Hyou as kids fighting. Speaking of Tokumaru, I'm not familiar with his style, I'll check his parts in Bleach 162,189,219,247 later.


Ah, okay. Yeah, that could be him. 

Tokumaru is pretty good. He did this scene in 247: Link removed I'm watching 255 right now and he did the scene towards the end of the first half where right after Ichigo gets thrown to a pillar, he lands standing straight up-> his parts starts when he fires up the Getsuga Tensho to aim at Muramasa coming at him from behind. 



> And whatever happened to the Bleach animators, if they're not working on Naruto?


They're working on *Polar Bear's Cafe.* Imaki and Sanae Shimada have been working on *tsuritama *too.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2012)

braves41 said:


> They're working on *Polar Bear's Cafe.* Imaki and Sanae Shimada have been working on *tsuritama *too.



And Shinichi Suzuki/Masui Ippei on Rock Lee spin-off.
But we've already saw some animators on Shippuuden with Horikoshi.


----------



## Kony (Jun 9, 2012)

neshru said:


> Does that mean we'll get a Wakabayashi episode this summer?



For sure


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 9, 2012)

wakabayashi or suzuki, there should be a special episode . I believe the first one will be  chapter 537


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> wakabayashi or suzuki, there should be a special episode . I believe the first one will be  chapter 537



If there'll be Suzuki my bet is on an episode with these chapters packed:
531 p.1+2, 
532 last pages
533
534 until mid chapter

Anyway, we shouldn't have high hopes.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 9, 2012)

Going by this tweet, Tetsuya Nishio is going to be one of the animation directors on the upcoming movie (it mentions Nishio doing corrections).


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Going by this tweet, Tetsuya Nishio is going to be one of the animation directors on the upcoming movie (it mentions Nishio doing corrections).



They're really going crazy with this movie. Probably better than the third on animation levels?


----------



## braves41 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's still not clear how much Nishio is going to be involved (he was only one of two main ADs on the 2nd *Naruto *movie), but I'd expect a return to the higher quality work we were used to when it came to the movies given that they got Nishio to work on it. In a best case scenario, they would have moved a lot of the staff from *Onigamiden *to this movie.


----------



## Archah (Jun 9, 2012)

There are a lot of animators we haven't seen in a long time. The movie is really fucking up the TV show:

_Animator = Last episode_
Nakajima Mika = 236
Sasaki Yukie = 236
Yokomine Katsumasa = 236
Chou Shinji = 243
Toda Mai = 243
Tanaka Chiyuki = 245
Nakajima Ayaka = 246
Neriki Masahiro = 246
Fukuda Tadashi = 248
Kuki Aki = 248
Morita Takeshi = 248
Takahashi Kaori = 248
Chung Young-hoon = 249
Fukuyo Manami = 249
Hoshi Kazunobu = 249
Matsumoto Masayo = 249
Tsumagari Daisuke = 249
Nishihara Rinako = 251


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2012)

Archah said:


> There are a lot of animators we haven't seen in a long time. The movie is really fucking up the TV show:
> 
> _Animator = Last episode_
> Nakajima Mika = 236
> ...



Some of these are also on that Rock Lee spin-off


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2012)

*



			It's still not clear how much Nishio is going to be involved (he was only one of two main ADs on the 2nd Naruto movie), but I'd expect a return to the higher quality work we were used to when it came to the movies given that they got Nishio to work on it. In a best case scenario, they would have moved a lot of the staff from Onigamiden to this movie.
		
Click to expand...


He'll probably do some small scenes and the big final Rasengan attack in the movie. *


----------



## Combine (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, I was thinking, hasn't Nishio just been doing Rasengans only now in Naruto movies? Still, it bodes well for this films quality all the same. This one has a good shot at approaching Movie 3 quality, and I am glad for that because I am honestly more excited about the film (with its crazy awesome alternate persona cast and presence of Tobi/Akatsuki) than I am about the current war events.

But this was why I was hoping the movie would get the quality animators over the show. Because the current war events are boring compared to later chapters which will need better animators.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 12, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Wow, that's surely a bad rotation :/
> 
> They're really saving the budget. Also, movie production this year sucking so many resources. With all these bad and average AD, I hope chapters 530/531+ gets better animations. This rota remember me the Pain Arc (with the difference there's Kouda around - Tomizawa in place of Kawai)





Near67 said:


> Things aren't looking good for this arc so far. It's like the same problem from the pain invasion arc is repeating once again. Though, this could also mean that studio pierrot is saving their budget for special episodes. I hope so



It is more of a man power thing. These episodes were made when simultaneous production of following was going on

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rock Lee anime
Shirokuma cafe
Shippuden TV
Kingdom
Naruto Movie



So they don't have that many men/animators. Shirokuma cafe will end in 3 weeks, then situation may improve a bit. 
Also, because of 1 week break, they don't have to animate an in-house episode. Anyway, this movie should be taking more animators than previous 2 movies. 
From the 3 episodes, I'm looking forward to 269.
Ik-Hyun Eum's last episode was mostly of talking, so 269 may turn out alright. Looking forward to Ohshiro Tsutomu's part. His part in 264 wasn't much of work, so may be he will deliver in 269.
I wonder what Beelzebub animators are doing.

*Spoiler*: _Kingdom_ 



Skimmed through Kingdom episode 2 yesterday, seems full CG. IIRC, it had 1 KA (could be wrong, I don't have raw now). Episode 1 (50min) had 5 KA/5 inbetweens. And both episodes had 5 3D animators iirc. It is not taking that many animators. Another note, strange they don't mention OP/ED animation credit.
1st episode 1st half-90-95% CG (time %)
                2nd half-35-40% CG
2nd episode full CG (haven't checked full episode, just skimmed through)


----------



## vHlam (Jun 13, 2012)

Look at this great list. These were fillers.

231 Shigeki Kawai / Noriko Ohtake 
232 Kumiko Horikoshi 
234 Masayuki Kouda 
236 Shigeki Kawai / Kengo Matsumoto 
238 Hiroyuki Yamashita 
240 Masayuki Kouda / Kayano Tomizawa 

and what we have now.


----------



## Combine (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, those episodes took place in the Fall/Winter when there is less strain on resources because of no movie production during that time. I'm sure those guys will return once we get to the very end of July and into August. And by then, we should hopefully get to the more interesting parts of the War arc deserving of them.

Though I have to admit, seeing how we're up for yet another round of the Rong/Ik-hyun tag team of fail so soon, Pierrot must really be stretched thin this year. Also the movie is special so it probably is getting more attention than the previous two films did.


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2012)

Ep 267 wont have anything important. 268 might start a certain fight. Well 269 I am almost sure will cover it all or almost all. If this time it will be animated like 84/168 I am fine with it. Anyway it isn't that important to deserve good or special animation.


----------



## vHlam (Jun 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> Ep 267 wont have anything important. 268 might start a certain fight. Well 269 I am almost sure will cover it all or almost all. If this time it will be animated like 84/168 I am fine with it. Anyway it isn't that important to deserve good or special animation.



168 episode - a piece of shit. 84 had one really good scene.
But yes, I agree that the next chapter does not require special animation.


----------



## Hamps (Jun 16, 2012)

I really wish they'd plan their schedule better. I hate that so many of Naruto's major fights coincide with things that take away the attention of the S-Tier animators.


----------



## neshru (Jun 17, 2012)

Can't say I have a problem with the way they're handling the first part of this arc. The first 30-40 chapters of this arc are so dull and uninteresting that they made me lose most of my interest in the manga story.
Considering how bad this arc is, I would gladly sit through 40 bad-looking episodes just to see the next Suzuki/Tsuru episode.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 19, 2012)

not sure if it belongs here, anyways, Tokuyuki Matsutake did KA on Kingdom ep. 3. This episode had ~90% CG(of times). Katsuyoshi Nakatsuru also was KA.


----------



## Kony (Jun 19, 2012)

What a shitty series ...

CG is a virus for the japanese animation ...


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> Can't say I have a problem with the way they're handling the first part of this arc. The first 30-40 chapters of this arc are so dull and uninteresting that they made me lose most of my interest in the manga story.
> Considering how bad this arc is, I would gladly sit through 40 bad-looking episodes just to see the next Suzuki/Tsuru episode.



so, do you like the second half? I like both halfs, so i dont think their dull.


----------



## Near67 (Jun 19, 2012)

This is kind of off-topic, but I was rewatching the fight between Tsunade and Orochimaru (back in part one) and I noticed that the animation looked extremely great. I really liked the style. I don't know if this has been answered before, but does anyone know which animator was responsible for that fight?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 19, 2012)

*The Animation Supervisor was Akira Matsushima and if I'm not mistaken, the part where Tsunade is beating Orochimaru senseless is animated by Akira Matsushima, himself *


----------



## Near67 (Jun 19, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *The Animation Supervisor was Akira Matsushima and if I'm not mistaken, the part where Tsunade is beating Orochimaru senseless is animated by Akira Matsushima, himself *



Thank you! 

And also, do you know if he has done any work in shippuden?


----------



## vHlam (Jun 20, 2012)

Near67 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And also, do you know if he has done any work in shippuden?



Use Animators Corner


----------



## Combine (Jun 20, 2012)

I wonder when we'll get a more comprehensive list of the animators currently working on the movie? I'm guessing only when the thing actually releases and someone is able to copy down the credits.


----------



## braves41 (Jun 20, 2012)

Combine said:


> I wonder when we'll get a more comprehensive list of the animators currently working on the movie? I'm guessing only when the thing actually releases and someone is able to copy down the credits.



Yeah, that's how it goes go. For the past few movies, we haven't gotten the entire list until the DVD gets released so it'll even be longer than just the end of July.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 20, 2012)

*


Near67 said:



			Thank you! 

And also, do you know if he has done any work in shippuden?
		
Click to expand...


No, he hasn't work worked on Shippuden yet
*


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 23, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *The Animation Supervisor was Akira Matsushima and if I'm not mistaken, the part where Tsunade is beating Orochimaru senseless is animated by Akira Matsushima, himself *


He isn't mentioned in KA. Infact he hadn't done KA in any of the Naruto episodes he was AD. He did KA in Naruto only in 134 (Kenchiro Ogata AD)
On that subject, recently he did 2nd KA in this Lupin/Fujiko ep12.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 25, 2012)

*Could it be an uncredited work

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-7dDGWPiyA[/YOUTUBE]
From 30's pv, the animation of Road to Ninja doesn't look all that impressive beside Hiroyuki Yamashita's scene*


----------



## Near67 (Jun 27, 2012)

This movie could turn out to be one of the worst animated naruto movies in history. Too soon to judge though. What is the studio spending their budget on?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2012)

Truth be told this season didn't hit a total low like they have in the past years during movie production, or at least from what I've seen so far; so maybe they decided not to spend so much money on the movie as far as animation?

Either that or we're just seeing the crappiest portions of the animation in trailer.


----------



## Combine (Jun 27, 2012)

There's no way to judge the animation of the film from the trailers so far given that they are using jump-cuts between scenes practically every half-second. Now if you want to say the art is kind of lacking in the stills (particularly Minato and Kushina) then I'd agree.


----------



## Kony (Jun 28, 2012)

Next Ik-Hyun's episode could have a new animator :

Animators Corner


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Why Eum-Ik Hyun next episode looks so good? Doesn't seem the same AD to me. Probably thanks to the new director?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 28, 2012)

*I haven't seen the preview, but if #269 looks better than Eum-Ik Hyun's previous episodes, it's probably thanx to since ED for #269*


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kony said:


> Next Ik-Hyun's episode could have a new animator :
> 
> Animators Corner



That's Tsutomu Ohshiro.



Animeblue said:


> *I haven't seen the preview, but if #269 looks better than Eum-Ik Hyun's previous episodes, it's probably thanx to since ED for #269*



Let's see what happens.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's weird, it doesnt look like an Ik Hyum episode


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 28, 2012)

*Ok finally seen the preview and it don't really look that much different than Ik Hyun's previous episodes*


----------



## Kony (Jun 28, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Ok finally seen the preview and it don't really look that much different than Ik Hyun's previous episodes*



Yes I agree , finally


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Regarding this episode, it's weird that Yumenosuke Tokuda isn't credited as Chief AD. Because I can clearly see his corrections in some shots.


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2012)

Next looks like normal Ik Hyun episode. Few moments even were like from one of his worst eps (some shots/sequences with white Zetsu). From the preview at least.


----------



## Archah (Jun 28, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Regarding this episode, it's weird that Yumenosuke Tokuda isn't credited as Chief AD. Because I can clearly see his corrections in some shots.



I noticed there were just a few shots that seems corrected by him, and only in the mouth style. Maybe actual ADs are able to correct the mouths like him.

Another option is credits being fake, but considering lately we are having some odd decisions by Pierrot, and we had another untouched episode recently, I really think it was untouched.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 2, 2012)

*Question: 
With Shirokuma Cafe's being an four-cour show and Rock Lee isn't showing no signs of stopping, do you think Studio Pierroit will produce three high quality episodes like #26, #82, #85, #123, #131, #143, #166 and #167 . Plus some great solid  ones like #180, #194, #204, #209 #248 during the second half of the year. As we entering Volumes 57+  

And any ideas who going do the new ending*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 3, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Question:
> With Shirokuma Cafe's being an four-cour show and Rock Lee isn't showing no signs of stopping, do you think Studio Pierroit will produce three high quality episodes like #26, #82, #85, #123, #131, #143, #166 and #167 . Plus some great solid  ones like #180, #194, #204, #209 #248 during the second half of the year. As we entering Volumes 57+
> 
> And any ideas who going do the new ending*



Don't really know.
Maybe a Masayuki Kouda ending? Or a movie key animator, since it's going to finish soon. I've no ideas.


----------



## Archah (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm really afraid about what will Pierrot do with upcoming events. It really needs good treatment, but considering they already have Naruto SD and Shirokuma Cafe getting good treatment, and Road to Ninja in production...


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 3, 2012)

Predictions:

270 - Konomi Sakurai & Naoki Takahashi (last: 261)
271 - Since it's related to the movie, I believe this will be handled by a good AD. If not, Hiromi Yoshinuma (last: 260 - team with Yukiko Iwata: 265)


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 3, 2012)

Since _Pokemon_ has had two hour-long specials recently I have to wonder if Studio Pierrot will try and make the big Team Ten battle the next special, since it looks like Darui v. Kinkaku and Ginkaku is going to wind up finishing at regular episodes.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 4, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Question:
> With Shirokuma Cafe's being an four-cour show and Rock Lee isn't showing no signs of stopping, do you think Studio Pierroit will produce three high quality episodes like #26, #82, #85, #123, #131, #143, #166 and #167 . Plus some great solid  ones like #180, #194, #204, #209 #248 during the second half of the year. As we entering Volumes 57+
> 
> And any ideas who going do the new ending*



Shippuden is at the bottom of their prioriety list. Among next few episdoes, I expect 271 being a good/average in house episode, since it is a filler lol ! 

I'm not expecting those high budget special episodes. But that depends on movie's success. 
Even before movie production, when they had chance; they didn't give any of those type specials in 243-255. 
What bothers me is the pacing , it has come to 1 chap per episode. I hope they're stalling so that they can go full speed after movie. But animation wise they can make a couple of what you called 'solid ones' though.

On other shows, I can understand Shirokuma getting good quality production because of target audiance being females and better chance of selling Blurays , DVD , Merch, but what bothered me they're putting effort in Rock lee, that isn't going to sell that much. It seems like they got good sponsers.
A new Naruto SD : Rock Lee Game is coming


God knows till when it will continue. Lord Chiyuki Tanaka , Gorou etc working regularly on that show. 

Atsushi Nigorikawa, last time he did SB, ED on shippuden was ep.198. Slowly many people have stopped working on the main show / moved to other things even before movie started. 

Kingdom, on the othter hand; episode 4 had no CG, IRRC. Episode 5, Wakabayashi did storyboard, Kan Ogawa, Moriyasu Taniguchi KA.

I wonder if Hirofumi Suzuki doing anyhitng except DVD covers lol! He is also credited in the movie in character design. But the designs we've seen are drawn by Nishio (Based on Kishimoto sensei's) (correct me, if I missed)

Well, on movie, the trailer didn't show much good animation but with the amount of advertising hopefully it becomes a success, and can make enough money to encourage producers to spend some on the main show.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 5, 2012)

Next episode, AD Masayuki Kouda.
Didn't recognize the solo work (I believe) behind the ending.

This episode was normal/good.

As expected, no Eum-Ik Hyun this time:


----------



## braves41 (Jul 5, 2012)

The ED is done by Shinji Satoh.


----------



## Pagatcha (Jul 5, 2012)

Why ED reminded me of wakabayshi?



*Spoiler*: __ 








episode had horrible directing, but i liked some shots done by tsutomu oshira


----------



## Kony (Jul 5, 2012)

One more time, Kouda will be the hero of the movie production period. 

This scene looks impressive :


but +act mag. so i checked kishs handwritten script and yea most of the hearsays i posted here regarding it were actually in there. 

things might have changed from then but if u dont want to know too much, dont open this.

*Spoiler*: __ 




in the brief outline 
it was  "madara (obito)" who traps naruto in genjutsu after all. there was no "madara(udon)" or "madara(oze person)"

-act 3 
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto
9 beasts vs menma-naruto> akkatsukees appear and start to beat the 9 beasts mnaruto is like ? then convinces himself.
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto  the 9 beasts are defeated and with a pop! turn to tiny foxes. they gather together to go into "?@*%&#$" of the mask. the mask breaks. what emerges from behind the mask is , lo and behold, shisui! 

there were more


[/QUOTE]

the hearsays about the +act magazine i posted here are



takL said:


> donno if it true but according to same @2ch the article says Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.
> 
> and a poster tried hard to decode the microscopic letters of kishs script in the +act mag article using a magnifying glass or something, says they think they spot "obito" in the (  ) next to Madara. like in "naruto gets trapped by the jutsu of the enemy, Madara ("???") into the parallel world(genjutsu world) that mirrors the real world..." then again they also say it might be "Madara(Udon)" or "madara(Ozebito). so take it with a pinch of salt





takL said:


> one more from the script of the magazine, +act
> "akatsuki members line up.
> Naruto 'what an idea…Not now…'
> However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
> Naruto "good heavens....why?  is it because blah blah blah….!?"





takL said:


> again from kishs handwritten script in the +act magazine article
> 
> there arent any fundamental changes in the clothing of neji *lee* kiba shino tenten(save patches) choji(save the mark on the belly) shikamaru, haku(?), guy, and kakashi.





takL said:


> and a bit more from the script
> -theres a convo between the 2 narutos in the latter half of Act 2
> -the world in the genjutsu is a parallel one mirroring the real one. the world with the(=narutos?) parents
> -Naruto decides to live as menma


----------



## neshru (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought today'd episode was the worst animated episode in quite some time, definitely way worse than the average Eum-Ik Hyun episode. During the entire episode the animation was so limited that it looked almost like fan animation, and that's an impression I don't get often even from badly animated episodes.

New ED is okay. The art looks so TV-generic though. I wonder if Kumiko Horikoshi wa the AD.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 5, 2012)

IIRC, Eum-Ik Hyun episodes from JIWOO animation. This one was from Hanjin Animation. correct me if wrong. Hence different AD. 

Although, both these episodes are basically from Pierrot plus, most animation process outsurced to Jiwoo animation in previous episodes (Eum-Ik Hyun episodes).

Tsutomu Ohshiro and the other one KA only from Pierrot plus. Rest were Hanjin Animation this week.

*edit: *
After watching full episode, I liked Tsutomu Ohshiro parts. I like the way he draws water and sea. Also liked camera movement in his scene.

This episode, apart from poor animation, the track selection were really bad. \\ Same boring tracks from OST 1 repeated for a long time....meh
I notice this new trend/pattern has been going on for a few months...one track goes on repeatedly, they don't change tracks properly. I think this is happening from episode 255 onward. Few episodes here and there had alright track selection, but rest were bad. May be it has something to do with Date not being much involved with the show. Because of Kumanagi some tracks from OST 3 are used sometimes I guess. who knows !!


----------



## braves41 (Jul 5, 2012)

neshru said:


> New ED is okay. The art looks so TV-generic though. I wonder if Kumiko Horikoshi wa the AD.


Satoh was the AD too. He was responsible for storyboard/direction/animation direction/key animation.

Yeah, today's episode was bad looking. It didn't really hit me until tkROUT spelled it out, but *Shippuden *is definitely at the bottom of their priorities right now. I can understand giving good efforts on the other two shows, but that Rock Lee anime is just terrible to watch. Has it been confirmed for exactly how many cours is it going to run for or is it still yet to be determined?


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyway, we need to say that last episodes from Hanjin Animation were during the Sanbi Arc and the formation of Hebi. After that we got an awesome animated arc. Finger crossed from September.


----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Satoh was the AD too. He was responsible for storyboard/direction/animation direction/key animation.



Yeah that's been a pattern with all the recent EDs.

Yokubou o Sakebe!!! was done entirely by Atsushi Wakabayashi
Place to Try was Masahiko Murata
By My Side was Shingo Yamashita
Cascade was Keisuke Watanabe
And now Kono Koe Karashite is Shinji Satou


----------



## Combine (Jul 5, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Anyway, we need to say that last episodes from Hanjin Animation were during the Sanbi Arc and the formation of Hebi. After that we got an awesome animated arc. Finger crossed from September.


Yikes, that probably was the worst period of overall animation in Shippuuden (because of extra effort with Movie 3). No wonder this ep looked even worse than Ik-hyuns normal efforts. 

Road to Ninja must be eating up as much animation resources as Movie 3 if they've had to resort to using these guys once again.

I guess Kouda is the only good guy who's stayed behind and didn't go on the film. Oh well, once July is over (and movie is out) animation quality will hopefully improve noticeably.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2012)

In this case it wont improve much until September-October. According to the schedule July will end on chapters 530-531 and with current pacing Shippuuden would reach the most interesting parts of this war  in 9-10 episodes (so in October). So the fall-spring season might be good. But again might be. The only thing I am sure that it will cover good chapters (540-585 presumably).


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2012)

*Next ADs*

*270:* Kouda Masayuki
*271:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
*272:* Hong Rong & Ishizaki Yuko
*273-274 SP:* Tomizawa Kayano & Eum Ik-hyun

Abe Noriyuki will be #272 storyboarder. Nigorikawa Atsushi back to the show storyboarding #270 and Kawai Shigeki directing the same episode.

Also one more BLEACH staff guy coming to Shippuuden: Koshiba Junya. Will be #271 storyboarder along with Kagawa Yutaka.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent list. Seems like Pierrot are trying to make 270 an awesome episode, I'm really looking forward to it now that Nigorikawa Atsushi is doing the storyboard.

And in regards to 269, wow looks like views are really split down the middle. The animation was lacking, but I thought the art was much better than the standard Eum-Ik Hyun episodes. It was nice to see some normal animation in one of this teams episodes than constant jerky animation too. I'd much rather these staff remain.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 6, 2012)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *270:* Kouda Masayuki
> *271:* Yoshinuma Hiromi
> ...



Alright list. 3 outsuourced among 5 episodes. 
Wow ! good to see Nigorikawa Atsushi back on 270. Looking forward to canon stuff. Tomizawa's episode can be good depending upon KAs.  
LOL ! Hong Rong abuse !! No Yoshihiro Sugai Story Board !!


----------



## Kony (Jul 6, 2012)

So 269's staff doesn't replace Eum Ik-hyun's team. Maybe an another bad team in the rotation.
I hope Abe will have a better impact than the last time (259).
The good surprise is Nigorikawa, of course =)


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2012)

*



			Next ADs

270: Kouda Masayuki
271: Yoshinuma Hiromi
272: Hong Rong & Ishizaki Yuko
273-274 SP: Tomizawa Kayano & Eum Ik-hyun

Abe Noriyuki will be #272 storyboarder. Nigorikawa Atsushi back to the show storyboarding #270 and Kawai Shigeki directing the same episode.

Also one more BLEACH staff guy coming to Shippuuden: Koshiba Junya. Will be #271 storyboarder along with Kagawa Yutaka.
		
Click to expand...


Nice to see Atsushi Nigorikawa working on the tv series again. I'm curious to see how the episode will turn out with Shigeki Kawai directing it. 

Lol at Abe doing the samurai episode. Guessing #273-#274 will be flashback heavy*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 6, 2012)

Surprised from the rota and the comeback of Nigorikawa! Looking forward to 270, should be an excellent episode. 

Noriyuki Abe seems to go randomly with every team. Weird.
Lol for the special "The Good & The Bad"


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2012)

Seems like only 271 will be a filler.272,273-274 will definitely cover a certain encounter.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Corax said:


> Seems like only 271 will be a filler.272,273-274 will definitely cover a certain encounter.



please tell me your not refering to chapter 573,having hyum on that episode would kill me.

never mind, i just relooked at the chapters and realized i was forgetting a few. whew... that would have pissed me off.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 7, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> please tell me your not refering to chapter 573,having hyum on that episode would kill me.



Chapter 573? That's still at least 4 months away, we're only at 529 currently


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2012)

He probably meant 537


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2012)

*Speaking of chapter #537, anybody here thinks Kouda will AD of that episode too, seeing how he/she was AD for one episode of volume #55 and #56 *


----------



## neshru (Jul 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> Yeah that's been a pattern with all the recent EDs.
> 
> Yokubou o Sakebe!!! was done entirely by Atsushi Wakabayashi
> Place to Try was Masahiko Murata
> ...


Place to Try wasn't a solo work by Murata though


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> He probably meant 537



Yup, you got it. Sorry for the typo.

That episode will deserve some quality animation.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2012)

neshru said:


> Place to Try wasn't a solo work by Murata though



Oh it wasn't? I could have sworn it was for some reason


----------



## Kony (Jul 8, 2012)

Is Atsushi Nigorikawa a key animator too ?


----------



## braves41 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, Place to Try was with Seiko Asai as well.

Nigorikawa only does storyboard/episode direction.


----------



## Kony (Jul 8, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Nigorikawa only does storyboard/episode direction.



ok, because I am watching several episodes from him (according to ANN), and I don't recognize a particular style. But it's clear that he directed the best Goro Sessha's episodes (26, 135, 143).

#270 will be the second episode directed by Shigeki Kawai, also.


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes 270 should be good. Storyboard for sure will,and animation I think also,but depends on how much studio animators are working on movie now. As for chapter 537 it will be animated near end of August/start of September.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 9, 2012)

If Atsushi Nigorikawa is the storyboarder does that mean we will get filler fighting next episode???


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm pretty positive we will just based on the preview.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 9, 2012)

YAY FILLER FIGHTING.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Watched Lee ep 14, It seems they didn't even animate the ending. Just used scenes from previous episodes. LoL
Shirokuma Cafe, endings are done by noraml video shooting, not animated.
Kingdom's Ending whoever did, isn't even given credit.
Now, in Shippuden ending is done by Satoh Shinji who has been mostly doing storyboard and Episode direction. 



Kony said:


> #270 will be the second episode directed by Shigeki Kawai, also.


Kawai was assistant ED for 252 :joke

Noticed Onada ED for 271. Good that it is filler. Not fond of his direction. Episode 271's ED, SB (Yutaka Kagawa) and script will be done by same team of NS 137 LOL.



Animeblue said:


> Lol at Abe doing the samurai episode.



Sorry, what do you mean ? Is that a good thing or bad or just funny ?


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 10, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Watched Lee ep 14, It seems they didn't even animate the ending. Just used scenes from previous episodes. LoL
> Shirokuma Cafe, endings are done by noraml video shooting, not animated.
> Kingdom's Ending whoever did, isn't even given credit.
> Now, in Shippuden ending is done by Satoh Shinji who has been mostly doing storyboard and Episode direction.



Yeah, noticed that. Everything is outsourced XD



> Sorry, what do you mean ? Is that a good thing or bad or just funny ?



Probably only funny. It's also weird that a personality like Noriyuki Abe is assigned to a normal team like Hong Rong.


----------



## neshru (Jul 10, 2012)

wowfel said:


> If Atsushi Nigorikawa is the storyboarder does that mean we will get filler fighting next episode???


It could be, but of course there's no way to tell. He's not the director, and even as a director he has worked on episodes that had no action before.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2012)

I forget, did we ever figure out who the really good animator from Hong Rong's episodes was? According to 2ch and this site it's Keiichi Ishida but he went uncredited.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Now that you mentioned, I checked sakuga wiki which also mentions the said episodes as unconfirmed work.
one can check his other works (in the link) to get btter idea.

edit:
Shippuden 124- co-AD, KA
148 KA
157 KA (ペインの１人が光を集めて大規模な嵐を起こす所（推測）)
166 KA 
193 KA (サビルVS奇介（推測）)
247 KA Naruto vs Kyubi; hte scene mentioned in link geg posted(NC?)
256 KA Killer Bee's Dance, stacking stones(NC?)
263 KA Sasori flashback fight(NC?)

*Spoiler*: __ 



■NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝（2007~）　作画監督　344話（共同）　原画　344話　368話　377話　386話　413話　467話(NC？)　476話(NC？)　483話(NC？)
377：ペインの１人が光を集めて大規模な嵐を起こす所（推測）
413：サビルVS奇介（推測）
467：ナルトVS九尾をノンクレで担当？（推測）
476：キラービーのダンス、石積みをノンクレで担当？（推測）
483：新規作画のサソリの回想をノンクレで担当？（推測）





darkap89 said:


> Why this guy (AD on 124 with Hong Rong) is always uncredited then? I'm confused. And looking on the Archah's software he did KA only on these episodes.
> 124, 148, 157, 166(!) and 193(!). Last two ones with a good AD.


May be it has to do with studio he works for. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



他にもJ.C.STAFF作品などで良アクションを連発し活躍している。
同じくJ.C.STAFF作品に参加している石田啓一とは別人。
参加の頻度が増しているブリーチでは、主に鈴木奈都子作監回(ぴぎーのグロス)に姿を見せることが多い。 




*Spoiler*: _Bleach work_ 




Co-AD-201;　KA-　175　183　191 198　232
175：茶渡が攻撃受けるあたりから最後まで(推測)
183：Bパートの天貝＆一護vs一人のアクション(推測)輪郭線が特にそれっぽい


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Geg said:


> I forget, did we ever figure out who the really good animator from Hong Rong's episodes was? According to 2ch and this site it's Keiichi Ishida but he went uncredited.



We guessed Hattori Shinkiro - 服部森樹朗 - from the episodes' presences. But we never had the confirmation (we guessed 90% being him).

The works we recognized with that same style:

Episode 164 - it's the Naruto attacking Pain with the Rasenshuriken in the smoke.
Episode 192 - Kiba(Neji) versus that one cloud ninja
Episode 203 - Raikage clash with the bomb
Episode 228 - Lee & Gai moment
Episode 237 - Ten Ten vs Gai
Episode 247 - Kyuubi combat scene
Episode 256 - Killer Bee scene

The unsure cases (during movie production):
Episode 212 - a very short scene at the hospital flashback
Episode 220 - Naruto clones escaping from Konohamaru clones

Why this guy (AD on 124 with Hong Rong) is always uncredited then? I'm confused. And looking on the Archah's software he did KA only on these episodes.
124, 148, 157, 166(!) and 193(!). Last two ones with a good AD.


----------



## LuCas (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone ever say "team 1, team 11, team 3" etc. anymore? I guess my notepad is useless now isn't it? The only name I know from memory is Eum Ik Huk or w/e. Any good animators doing upcoming episodes? The past 6 episodes or so have been a little bad


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2012)

LuCas said:


> Does anyone ever say "team 1, team 11, team 3" etc. anymore? I guess my notepad is useless now isn't it? The only name I know from memory is Eum Ik Huk or w/e. Any good animators doing upcoming episodes? The past 6 episodes or so have been a little bad



Team 4 is pretty much the only one that still exists. Next weeks episode is good, Masayuki Kouda is essentially the current replacement for team 1.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 11, 2012)

*



			Sorry, what do you mean ? Is that a good thing or bad or just funny ?
		
Click to expand...

Just Funny 




			Does anyone ever say "team 1, team 11, team 3" etc. anymore? I guess my notepad is useless now isn't it? The only name I know from memory is Eum Ik Huk or w/e. Any good animators doing upcoming episodes? The past 6 episodes or so have been a little bad
		
Click to expand...

No, since AD's had been replace with some new ones. The only true good one will be #270 with Atsushi Nigorikawa(#26, #135, #143) as Storyboader, Shigeki Kawai(#257) as Episode Director and Masayuki Kouda(#209, #219, #249, #262) as Animation Director*


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 11, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> 193 KA (サビルVS奇介（推測）)
> 247 KA Naruto vs Kyubi; hte scene mentioned in link geg posted(NC?)
> 256 KA Killer Bee's Dance, stacking stones(NC?)
> 263 KA Sasori flashback fight(NC?)



I find the original japanese source misleading. Who did the scene on episode 247 is the 100% the same guy of 237 just looking at the smoke. They don't mention also the other scenes on various episodes with that same style.

Comparison:
237

*Spoiler*: __ 




Smoke clouds



Smoke effects





247

*Spoiler*: __ 




Smoke clouds



Smoke effects





Regarding 263, the style was a bit different even if it had similar smoke and shadows effects. I think it's not a work of the uncredited guy (Hattori Shinkiro wasn't on that episode).

I trust more the work behind Archah at this point, without excluding that is that same uncredited guy.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Team 4 is pretty much the only one that still exists. Next weeks episode is good, Masayuki Kouda is essentially the current replacement for team 1.



I think Masayuki Kouda is just Team 5 (originally Sessha Gorou) or Team 13 (originally Yumenosuke Tokuda) or totally a new one.
Team 1 now is Tomizawa.

Team 1 history: Yasuhiko Kanezuka -> Shigeki Kawai -> Kayano Tomizawa
Team 12 history: Eiichi Tokura -> Hiromi Yoshinuma + random ADs sometime
Team 9 is Hong Rong
Team 11 is still Masahiko Murata + Seiko Asai
Team 4 is still Eum Ik-Hyun
Team 7 is still Kumiko Horikoshi

The other storical ones are missed in action.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yamashita was also "team 1" for a long time. You can mainly look at the episode director/storyboard to tell which team is which, or if that fails you have to look at the key animators. Tomizawa has never worked with team 1's regular director/storyboard, but Kouda did in his last episode and this time he has Kawai. So as of 262&270 he seems to be in team 1's spot.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have only ever seen the "Team 1", "Team 2" terminology on this board. Since the rotation occasionally gets mixed up for whatever reason, I just go by the studios they're outsourced to (drop, Piggy, Pierrot Plus/Jiwoo, Seven Arcs). Within the in-house studios, there's clearly a hierarchy (going by ep. directors and the key animators, as insane111 said) so it makes sense to order those (Kouda and Yamashita interchange #1 and #2 depending on the circumstances, Kengo Matsumoto # 2, etc.).


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 11, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I find the original japanese source misleading. Who did the scene on episode 247 is the 100% the same guy of 237 just looking at the smoke. They don't mention also the other scenes on various episodes with that same style.
> 
> Comparison:
> 237
> ...



The smoke looks different to me. The bottom part of each smoke piece is nearly round in 237's case where as 247 it is different (concave ?).

edit: I checked ep.203's scene. It is indeed looks similar to 247's. I can't check others right now.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 11, 2012)

@insane111/braves41: Thanks for clarifications.

drop is Naoki Takahashi
The other ones, who are the related AD?

Regarding that smoke, the in-out effect it's almost the same. For the fact rounded-not rounded, could've been a matter of time. But the general pattern to me looks exactly the same.


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2012)

"Team 1", "Team 2" etc were just names I came up with because I didn't know all the different AD names then but could still recognize the individual styles from the episodes. Now everyone's more well informed and there's really no need for them.

Even if we still used them, the ADs and directors switch around so much that it's obvious there aren't specific "teams" anymore. Like it used to be Masaaki Kumagai was always paired with Yasuhiko Kanezuka. But all the most recent Masaaki Kumagai-directed episodes have either been with Shigeki Kawai, Hiroyuki Yamashita, or Masayuki Kouda.


----------



## Dei (Jul 11, 2012)

Haven't been up to date with the anime for awhile has there been any good animated episodes during the war arc so far?


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing exceptional but 262 was pretty good and 270 looks great based on the preview


----------



## neshru (Jul 11, 2012)

262 looked good, but it was standard stuff. Not worth checking out just for the animation.


----------



## Dei (Jul 15, 2012)

Seems like it has been a long time since there were any exceptional stuff, even during all of the hokage summit arc there was nothing that really blew me away like Suzuki's episodes and some of sesha's.


----------



## neshru (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I think the last episode with outstanding animation was 194. That was more than a year ago.


----------



## Combine (Jul 15, 2012)

Hiroyuki Yamashita's work on episodes 248 (Minato vs Tobi) and 252 (Konan's paper animation) was pretty exceptional.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 16, 2012)

> Yeah, I think the last episode with outstanding animation was 194. That was more than a year ago.


There were so many well animated episodes after 194, 248 minato vs tobi especially the scene when the kyuubi was attacking the village, Konohamaru vs Temari filler that had amazing animation top notch, also the episode with Shino using Taijutsu had pretty good animation, Kyuubi vs Naruto, also the episode with Naruto, sakura, sai vs kumo ninjas the taijutsu part was amazing. There are many more well animated episode and there are many more outstanding episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 16, 2012)

neshru said:


> Yeah, I think the last episode with outstanding animation was 194. That was more than a year ago.



219 was still very good for the effects, I consider that a "special" for the colors.
248 not special, but had awesome scenes (first minutes, Kyuubi attacking Konoha, Minato vs Tobi).


----------



## neshru (Jul 16, 2012)

Combine said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita's work on episodes 248 (Minato vs Tobi) and 252 (Konan's paper animation) was pretty exceptional.


Yamashita as AD is pretty much the only thing that made those episodes look really good, though. The overall production value didn't look much higher than a standard episode.


----------



## Kony (Jul 16, 2012)

To me, Episode 194 was the last impressive episode indeed. 204, 234, 248 etc... were more nice than impressive.

But thank to Masayuki Kouda, there are some good episodes throughout the year.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone know the person who animated team 7 vs Kumo ninjas taijutsu clash???


----------



## insane111 (Jul 16, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Does anyone know the person who animated team 7 vs Kumo ninjas taijutsu clash???



Probably Kengo Matsumoto. Not 100% sure, but I think he was the best animator listed in the credits for that episode.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 17, 2012)

Combine said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita's work on episodes 248 (Minato vs Tobi) and 252 (Konan's paper animation) was pretty exceptional.



Yamashita wasn't KA in 248,btw.
 It is only me; may be, I think 248 is one of the over rated epsides. Yes, it got things done right. But the storyboard wasn't  special; though nothing wrong with it. I like it no better than Kengo Matsumoto's (or Tanaka's) episodes.
( #Kanryou Kishikawa vs Masaaki Kumagai episodes)


----------



## wowfel (Jul 18, 2012)

Can somone tell me what KA means lol.


----------



## Wanda (Jul 18, 2012)

Ka means Key Animator


----------



## habelo (Jul 18, 2012)

Neelix said:


> new opening next week?



im sorry, but what is an opening?


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 19, 2012)

What an awesome animated episode! Really some good scenes around, and good direction with great music selection!

Waiting the RAW for KA list.


----------



## neshru (Jul 19, 2012)

Didn't get that impression at all. Not only it wasn't impressive, but if there is a Kouda episode that actually looks sloppy, today's episode is the one. The art was decent, but the animation has lost pretty much everything that makes Kouda's episodes stand out.

Now that I think about it, 249 was also an incredibly sloppy Kouda episode. This episode seemed to be on that level.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ken'ichi Fujisawa, Zenjirou Ukulele, Norio Hashimoto (first time on Shippuden)
but also the bad Yuuki Kinoshita (fear it! - who still remember him/her? : P)

Surprised for XEBEC as 2nd key animation


----------



## Archah (Jul 19, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Ken'ichi Fujisawa, Zenjirou Ukulele, Norio Hashimoto (first time on Shippuden)
> but also the bad Yuuki Kinoshita (fear it! - who still remember him/her? : P)
> 
> Surprised for XEBEC as 2nd key animation



Yeah, some surprises today. Ukulele last appearance was #254 (4 months ago), Kinoshita Yuuki returning after 30 episodes, some new Wombat guys (Hashimoto Norio as you said, and Suzuka Youko after almost 5 years lol), Fujisawa Ken'ichi, or Karatani Ayako debut in NS.

About XEBEC, yeah, really odd. It's a XEBEC Studio division located in Nerima, near Kamishakujii station.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 19, 2012)

Archah said:


> Yeah, some surprises today. Ukulele last appearance was #254 (4 months ago), Kinoshita Yuuki returning after 30 episodes, some new Wombat guys (Hashimoto Norio as you said, and Suzuka Youko after almost 5 years lol), Fujisawa Ken'ichi, or Karatani Ayako debut in NS.
> 
> About XEBEC, yeah, really odd. It's a XEBEC Studio division located in Nerima, near Kamishakujii station.


Thanks for additional info.
Let's see for the future.
I expect more Hiroaki Imaki during the next Tomizawa episode. On 266 I recognized only that really short scene.

I believe Kouda here did the part where Kinkaku falls from the sky and Darui watch it, rapidly saved by Kitsuchi


----------



## Kony (Jul 19, 2012)

I really liked the animation of the episode. 

10:20 to 10:40 , awesome, amazing.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> Didn't get that impression at all. Not only it wasn't impressive, but if there is a Kouda episode that actually looks sloppy, today's episode is the one. The art was decent, but the animation has lost pretty much everything that makes Kouda's episodes stand out.
> 
> Now that I think about it, 249 was also an incredibly sloppy Kouda episode. This episode seemed to be on that level.



man, you diss kouda alot. You really think it didnt look good?

Not when kinkaku raged after breaking out of the rock?

not chouji smashing into him?

not him dive bombing towards darui?

not him being sucked into the gourd and reaching for darui?

To me, these parts all looked great, animation wise. The explosions were nice too.


----------



## neshru (Jul 19, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> man, you diss kouda alot.


I don't diss him at all. I praise the guy for being one of the most talented people working on the show. But I don't judge animation quality based on reputation. It's probably not even his fault if his last few episodes have not looked as good as they could have, but there's no doubt in my opinion that everything he's done after episode 234 has not been up to his quality standards.

No, I wasn't impressed by any of the scenes you mentioned. But more importantly, the general look and feel of the movement seemed to have lost the peculiarity that sets Kouda apart from the other ADs working on the show.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> Now that I think about it, 249 was also an incredibly sloppy Kouda episode. This episode seemed to be on that level.



Even admitting is sloppy (to me looks good).
I see a big quality distance between 249 and 270, anyway. Both for animation and storyboard+direction.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2012)

*



			I don't diss him at all. I praise the guy for being one of the most talented people working on the show. But I don't judge animation quality based on reputation. It's probably not even his fault if his last few episodes have not looked as good as they could have, but there's no doubt in my opinion that everything he's done after episode 234 has not been up to his quality standards.
		
Click to expand...


That's due him having other engagements during these time period.*


----------



## neshru (Jul 19, 2012)

Or having to work with subpar animators. There's no doubt the movie production has drained every drop of the TV's show budget this year.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2012)

Animation was really good for episode that had no real relevance in manga. It would be nice to see that kind of animation for 537 and 536. But I doubt that they ll get anything exceptional because these chapters are quite close to current  and it is unusual to have 2 good (or 2 special) episodes so close to each other.


----------



## Combine (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, the animation wasn't that bad, but obviously Kouda is not working with the best, the fact that he is able to make do with what he's got speaks volumes of his talent. This fight was so boring in the manga so I was surprised by the quality it managed to get in the anime. 

The movie production is finished so I'd imagine we'll start to hopefully see a noticeable uptick in overall animation quality by the end of August and hopefully some more special episodes into the Fall.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> Or having to work with subpar animators. There's no doubt the movie production has drained every drop of the TV's show budget this year.



I'm starting to believe that the show is overall losing budget through it's own accord. Sure, the movie takes away budget, we all know that, and animators are just spent after the work put into the movie, or too busy with other projects , but I think the show has declined over the past couple of years(budget wise).

I've yet to watch the episode, since I've been so friggen busy lately, but I will certainly watch it tonight. I doubt it will be less than "good". The preview looked great with great art and nice fluid movements, as usual from Kouda.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2012)

Kinkaku wrecking that mountain after breaking out of the rock was the most impressive scene.Well, impressive nowadays...


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't diss him at all. I praise the guy for being one of the most talented people working on the show. But I don't judge animation quality based on reputation. It's probably not even his fault if his last few episodes have not looked as good as they could have, but there's no doubt in my opinion that everything he's done after episode 234 has not been up to his quality standards.
> 
> No, I wasn't impressed by any of the scenes you mentioned. But more importantly, the general look and feel of the movement seemed to have lost the peculiarity that sets Kouda apart from the other ADs working on the show.



you really didnt think they looked good at all? You thought those were average? Go look at the last few episodes and tell me this wasnt more impressive than basic animation.

I dont know man, kouda's always looked good to me, maybe I'm just not savvy enough to see the miniscule details that somehow make this inferior to his previous impressive work. What is your favorite kouda episode/ scene? I may go re-check it out to see if I can tell the difference.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 20, 2012)

neshru said:


> Or having to work with subpar animators. There's no doubt the movie production has drained every drop of the TV's show budget this year.



I just really find that impossible to believe. The movie's animation, judging from the trailers, doesn't even look close to good. To me it just looks like some average/mediocre animators worked on that movie.


----------



## neshru (Jul 20, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> you really didnt think they looked good at all? You thought those were average?


Yep, the episode looked as average as any other in-house episode that is not handled by Hiroyuki Yamashita or Masayuki Kouda. Animation was unimpressive, movement was limited and stiff.
Basically, all Kouda brought to this episode was his drawing style (and even that wasn't up to his standards), like all the "normal" animation directors do. He did not enhance the episode with his own movement and animation feel, which is the reason why his episodes generally look so good.



crystalblade13 said:


> Go look at the last few episodes and tell me this wasnt more impressive than basic animation.


Looking better than the average outsourced episode does not make an episode good-looking. For an in-house episode to look better than an outsorced episode is pretty much a given.


----------



## neshru (Jul 20, 2012)

Near67 said:


> I just really find that impossible to believe. The movie's animation, judging from the trailers, doesn't even look close to good. To me it just looks like some average/mediocre animators worked on that movie.


The fourth movie also looked pretty mediocre (hardly "movie quality"), but it still destroyed the quality of the TV show...


----------



## wowfel (Jul 20, 2012)

The storyborading this episode was amazing!!!!!!! The elemental combination attack daruis double panther, Kinkaku's tail smashing random ninjas, Zetsu ownage, Kakuzu ripping the heart out of that random ninja, Chouji smashing Kinkaku, Zetsus getting owned by choujis dad, Rock smash by one of the generals this episode is way better than 209 another episode that kouda worked on in terms of animation but what really made this episode good was the storyboarding and pacing. We got to see so many characters fight Kinkaku doing crazy shit TENTEN screen time I wish every episode was like this in terms of storyboarding its been a while since we have seen good storyboarding for a canon episode. This is probably the best episode we have seen in the war. Does anyone know who is going to animating episode 272??????


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 20, 2012)

wowfel said:


> The storyborading this episode was amazing!!!!!!! The elemental combination attack daruis double panther, Kinkaku's tail smashing random ninjas, Zetsu ownage, Kakuzu ripping the heart out of that random ninja, Chouji smashing Kinkaku, Zetsus getting owned by choujis dad, Rock smash by one of the generals this episode is way better than 209 another episode that kouda worked on in terms of animation but what really made this episode good was the storyboarding and pacing. We got to see so many characters fight Kinkaku doing crazy shit TENTEN screen time I wish every episode was like this in terms of storyboarding its been a while since we have seen good storyboarding for a canon episode. This is probably the best episode we have seen in the war. Does anyone know who is going to animating episode 272??????



Hong Rong, but Noriyuki Abe (Series Director of Bleach) is doing the storyboard.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope due to the storyboarding the episode is gonna be good hopefully better than the manga and filler fighting!!!!!


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes storyboard was great. I think it was from the same artist who did storyboard in episodes 143,135 and 178.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 20, 2012)

wowfel said:


> The storyborading this episode was amazing!!!!!!! The elemental combination attack daruis double panther, Kinkaku's tail smashing random ninjas, Zetsu ownage, Kakuzu ripping the heart out of that random ninja, Chouji smashing Kinkaku, Zetsus getting owned by choujis dad, Rock smash by one of the generals this episode is way better than 209 another episode that kouda worked on in terms of animation but what really made this episode good was the storyboarding and pacing. We got to see so many characters fight Kinkaku doing crazy shit TENTEN screen time I wish every episode was like this in terms of storyboarding its been a while since we have seen good storyboarding for a canon episode. This is probably the best episode we have seen in the war. Does anyone know who is going to animating episode 272??????





wowfel said:


> I hope due to the storyboarding the episode is gonna be good hopefully better than the manga and filler fighting!!!!!





Corax said:


> Yes storyboard was great. I think it was from the same artist who did storyboard in episodes 143,135 and 178.



Well, this episode had certain scenes like camera zooms/moves in from above , I like those things. But here they were for so less time, I can't admire. 

Compared to 209's hawk scene where camera follows the hawk from above towards the bridge then the shuriken cut, the 2 or 3 scenes in 270 were too short, less than half second. (one was like zooming on Kinkaku when double light panther)

I liked 209's storyboard, this epsiode wasn't that good.

Then I saw Kingdom 7 now. Its storyboard was something I really like. 
That made my week.
I liked Kingdom's non-fighting episode (+storyboard) far more than NS 270's storyboard , and guess what, it was Wakabayashi again.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 20, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Well, this episode had certain scenes like camera zooms/moves in from above , I like those things. But here they were for so less time, I can't admire.
> 
> Compared to 209's hawk scene where camera follows the hawk from above towards the bridge then the shuriken cut, the 2/3 scenes in 270 were too short, less than 1/2 second. (one was like zooming on Kinkaku when double light panther)
> 
> ...



Wakabayashi better be on Naruto for the autumn-winter season or I'll go to Japan and... you know what...


----------



## Near67 (Jul 20, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Wakabayashi better be on Naruto for the autumn-winter season or I'll go to Japan and... you know what...




This.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 20, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> you really didnt think they looked good at all? You thought those were average? Go look at the last few episodes and tell me this wasnt more impressive than basic animation.
> 
> I dont know man, kouda's always looked good to me, maybe I'm just not savvy enough to see the miniscule details that somehow make this inferior to his previous impressive work. What is your favorite kouda episode/ scene? I may go re-check it out to see if I can tell the difference.



It has less to do with Kouda and more to do with the animators working on his episodes, this episode didn't really have any noteworthy animators besides Kouda himself. The abnormal number of mediocre animators shows that the budget in general wasn't as high as usual.


----------



## Kony (Jul 21, 2012)

Trailers and adverts for Road to ninja shows nothing special. The art looks so basic (Kumiko Horikoshi style).


----------



## Dei (Jul 21, 2012)

As speculated above the budget for the show seem to have dropped ever since the hunt for itachi arc. Even though the pain arc had overall horrendous animation there was still 2 amazing episodes that imo made it worth watching. the kage summit arc also had a couple of really good episode but irc there were none truly amazing episodes. This arc has had nothing worth while and even the movie looks extremly average. I think the naruto anime will keep dropping in quality and I honestly doubt we will see any Suzuki or Wakabayashi in the future.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2012)

*Even though Nunokawa said it's hard to raise funds for the series, nowadays. I don't necessarily think they're in financial trouble since they were able to produce some quality episodes on both Bleach and Naruto(mainly Bleach) while working on three more shows last year.

Although my tune will change if I don't see any improvements this autumn *


----------



## Kony (Jul 22, 2012)

What about Tsuneo Tominaga ? 

His first work on Shippuden will be the direction of 272.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 22, 2012)

He's been in the industry for a long time, but I would just expect a regular episode. Don't go setting your expectations high.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 22, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Even though Nunokawa said it's hard to raise funds for the series, nowadays. *



You have been mentioning same thing so many times, when exactly he said so ? I don't think it is still 'nowadays'. They have been getting funds/producers because of the 10th Anniversary thing.


----------



## neshru (Jul 23, 2012)

Kony said:


> Trailers and adverts for Road to ninja shows nothing special. The art looks so basic (Kumiko Horikoshi style).


I don't think most of the movie stuff we've seen looks like Kumiko Horikoshi at all. It looks more like the kind of art quality you expect from an outsourced episode, which is even more worrying.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 23, 2012)

*



			You have been mentioning same thing so many times, when exactly he said so ? I don't think it is still 'nowadays'.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah I've said couple times, maybe I should stop saying that. First I time hear he said that was back in late 2009 then again in 2010 in video that used to on youtube.




			They have been getting funds/producers because of the 10th Anniversary thing.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I'm optimistic about the upcoming autumn 



*


----------



## Combine (Jul 23, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't think most of the movie stuff we've seen looks like Kumiko Horikoshi at all. It looks more like the kind of art quality you expect from an outsourced episode, which is even more worrying.


Yeah I have to admit, the more recent shots shown of Road to Ninja aren't pointing to decent art/animation (I never seen it entirely, but it looks almost like the crap quality of the 4th movie) which is bothersome, given that Blood Prison managed decent quality even while the show didn't suffer too badly. 

It makes me wonder if Pierrot is really broke? Either that or they decided to save up a budget for the upcoming segments of the War act that we'd like to see nicely animated.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 24, 2012)

> Trailers and adverts for Road to ninja shows nothing special. The art looks so basic (Kumiko Horikoshi style).


I think they are saving the budget for the fights in the movie and give crap animation to the talking and comedy scenes.


----------



## neshru (Jul 24, 2012)

Combine said:


> Yeah I have to admit, the more recent shots shown of Road to Ninja aren't pointing to decent art/animation (I never seen it entirely, but it looks almost like the crap quality of the 4th movie) which is bothersome, given that Blood Prison managed decent quality even while the show didn't suffer too badly.


Yeah, there seems to be this pattern that doesn't make much sense, but it's interesting nonetheless:

TV quality doesn't look too bad during the production of the third movie -> third movie looks pretty good
TV quality looks awful during the production of the fourth movie -> fourth movie also looks bad
TV quality doesn't look too bad during the production of the fifth movie -> fifth movie looks pretty good
TV quality looks awful during the production of the sixth movie -> sixth movie looks like it's gonna look bad too.


----------



## Combine (Jul 24, 2012)

Well for the 4th film, I'm sure the Wakabayashi, Suzuki, Kawai and even Yoshinuma episodes for the Pain arc ate into the budget quite a bit since those had top animation. But there was nothing like that this time in the war arc so far.

Also the third movie did make the show suffer during the three-tail filler and Sasuke and his shitty friends arcs. But no one cared about that


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 24, 2012)

*I know the annual question, around this time of the month is who u think are AD for upcoming episodes, but I would to ask an different question time. 

Question:
For the remain of this arc, who would u like see pair together from the in- houses episodes(ED/AD) 

(under the assumption that Sessha 'll return during autumn)

ED/AD:
Atsushi Nigorikawa/Hiroyuki Yamashita
Gorou Sessha/Masayuki Kouda
Shigeki Kawai/Kengo Matsumoto
Masaaki Kumagai/Kumiko Horikoshi
Kazunori Mizuno/Kayano Tomizawa
Noriyuki Abe/Hiroaki Imaki

If not
ED/AD:
Atsushi Nigorikawa/Masayuki Kouda
Shigeki Kawai/Kengo Matsumoto
Yoshihiro Sugai/Hiroyuki Yamashita
Kazunori Mizuno/Hiroaki Imaki
Masaaki Kumagai/Kumiko Horikoshi
Noriyuki Abe/Seiko Asai

Just for fun:
Choices for 3 battles that take place in volume 58/59/60:
Atsushi Nigorikawa/Hiroyuki Yamashita
Gorou Sessha/Masayuki Kouda
Atsushi Wakabayashi
Akitoshi Yokoyama/Hironori Tanaka
Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki
Yuzuru Tachikawa/Shinichi Kurita*


----------



## Archah (Jul 26, 2012)

#271 ADs: Tokura Eiichi & Iwata Yukiko

No Chief AD again.


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2012)

It's so obvious when there is no chief AD working on that team's episode, lol.

It sucks that they seem to be unable to find another chief AD besides the usual Tokuda and Kanezuka. Now Kanezuka is working on the movie, and Tokuda is probably like "screw you guys, I'm not gonna fix four episodes in a row again. I'm going home".


----------



## Combine (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopefully they'll get their acts together now that the movie is finished. Date really needs to get back to supervising the show.


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u-L_OKDmSFg[/YOUTUBE]

This is the first HD trailer I've been able to see for this movie, and man... things look even worse than I thought.
Not only does the animation look unimpressive, the art looks downright bad. Every single scene on that trailer does. The whole thing really does look like it was outsourced to one of the crappy studios that help out with the TV series, except this is the new movie. I'm really curious to know just how did they manage to fall so low, when even the last movie looked great.
Did getting Kishi involved cost them that much? 

And LOL at that Sakura CG manequin on the swing. Pathetic.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 26, 2012)

There's some Yamashita from 0:07 to 0:10, but yeah the rest looks baaaad. I wouldn't be surprised to see a bunch of the regular studios the TV show outsources to in the key animation credits.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 27, 2012)

neshru said:


> [YOUTUBE]u-L_OKDmSFg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is the first HD trailer I've been able to see for this movie, and man... things look even worse than I thought.
> Not only does the animation look unimpressive, the art looks downright bad. Every single scene on that trailer does. The whole thing really does look like it was outsourced to one of the crappy studios that help out with the TV series, except this is the new movie. I'm really curious to know just how did they manage to fall so low, when even the last movie looked great.
> And LOL at that Sakura CG manequin on the swing. Pathetic.


Couldn't have said better. It is like every scene different Narutos there.

I liked Blood Prison's art. They made the story in a way to have very less action. 

In the above one Sai uses brush for nothing.
In this one,
[YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]
@0:28 , Lee vanished.  animation



neshru said:


> Did getting Kishi involved cost them that much?



That plus advertisement may be. They have been spending very large portion of budget on advertisement, although they have got  more sponsers , still..

Kubo Tite involved in Bleach Hell movie. That had some great animation and overall production quality was good. This one is just opposite.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am very disappointed. This movie looks like it's going to be the worst animated Naruto movie in history. Even the 4th movie looked less worse than this.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 27, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> @0:28 , Lee vanished.  animation



aw man wtf This movie is giving some of the worst episodes of the TV show a run for their money. DX


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> @0:28 , Lee vanished.  animation


Nope, you can see the trail behind him as he falls.



braves41 said:


> aw man wtf This movie is giving some of the worst episodes of the TV show a run for their money. DX



That's just a blatantly false exaggeration.


----------



## Combine (Jul 27, 2012)

I definitely do not get what is going on this year with Pierrot. It was understandable what occurred with the 4th film's sucky animation since budget got split with some expensive episodes of the Pain arc. And last year, Blood Prison managed to be a very decent looking film without causing the show to suffer too badly.

But this year, there clearly hasn't been much effort put into the War arc thus far minus the Kouda episodes (and even those weren't up to the usual quality of Kouda's work) and the majority of other episodes were very poor quality work. And yet, the film is not looking to be much of a showstopper at all in the art/animation department either despite the show having been below-average as well. I wonder if Pierrot just ran out of cash?


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 27, 2012)

Combine said:


> I definitely do not get what is going on this year with Pierrot. It was understandable what occurred with the 4th film's sucky animation since budget got split with some expensive episodes of the Pain arc. And last year, Blood Prison managed to be a very decent looking film without causing the show to suffer too badly.
> 
> But this year, there clearly hasn't been much effort put into the War arc thus far minus the Kouda episodes (and even those weren't up to the usual quality of Kouda's work) and the majority of other episodes were very poor quality work. And yet, the film is not looking to be much of a showstopper at all in the art/animation department either despite the show having been below-average as well. I wonder if Pierrot just ran out of cash?



Well, at least we won`t dip this low... right? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgbsV6aTHts&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## braves41 (Jul 27, 2012)

Geg said:


> That's just a blatantly false exaggeration.



Nothing interesting has happened on the TV show for a while so we might as well get worked up and make hyperbolic statements over something. : P

On that last video: @ 0:43 1 second of Tetsuya Nishio's section? @ 0:56 is Masashi Kudo's work?


----------



## Archah (Jul 28, 2012)

Hattori Shinkiro and Yoshiki Masayuki KAs in FAIRY TAIL #141, and Rong Hong KA in Eureka Seven AO #15 o_O


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 28, 2012)

Archah said:


> Hattori Shinkiro and Yoshiki Masayuki KAs in FAIRY TAIL #141, and Rong Hong KA in Eureka Seven AO #15 o_O



Returned now from the holidays.
And all these... weird news lol
Maybe we'll get something in return.

Regarding Hattori Shinkiro, any similar scene on Fairy Tail?


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2012)

> And yet, the film is not looking to be much of a showstopper at all in the art/animation department either despite the show having been below-average as well. I wonder if Pierrot just ran out of cash?


I doubt. Show is still very popular (around 4-5%,sometimes even in top 10). So near 4-5 millions people watch it only in Japan (not sure though how they count ratings but 4-5% is still a lot). Possibly they saved some budget for Fall-Winter season,or just spent a lot on commercial.


----------



## Archah (Jul 28, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Returned now from the holidays.
> And all these... weird news lol
> Maybe we'll get something in return.
> 
> Regarding Hattori Shinkiro, any similar scene on Fairy Tail?



Watched the episode, but didn't notice any 'special' scene :\


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jul 29, 2012)

Archah said:


> Watched the episode, but didn't notice any 'special' scene :\


Fairy Tail is getting better budget now?


   And I think the reason why the movie looks terrible is because Pierrot are too busy spending their good budget on Rock Lee Springtime and Kingdom anime.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 29, 2012)

Archah said:


> Watched the episode, but didn't notice any 'special' scene :\


Hmm, suspicious.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 29, 2012)

may be some have arleady seen this, but for those who missed, this one has many scenes from movie.
[YOUTUBE]dk8qMxqLGHg[/YOUTUBE]

The few scenes from manga 53 seems redone well, whereas movie only parts aren't good.

edit:
can someone post the credit for 3 min omake (ninja news) from 271. Any guess who did Naruto & Bee scenes, throwing bijuu dama.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 29, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> edit:
> can someone post the credit for 3 min omake (ninja news) from 271. Any guess who did Naruto & Bee scenes, throwing bijuu dama.



Storyboard/Episode Director was Yoshihiro Sugai. Animation Director was Yukiko Iwata. Key Animation: Hiromoto Yoshida, Akane Kanemaru, Yukari Nakata.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 29, 2012)

This movie looks way better than the 4th IMO.

Do you really expect the talking/ parts to look amazing? I really havnt noticed the bad fighting animation, but whatever. Looks good to me.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 29, 2012)

*

 Tsuru, Sessha, Yamashita, Kudo, Imaki, Ito, Masuda, Takashi Hashimoto, Hiromi Ishigami, Junichi Takaoka, Yasuyuki Kai, Kengo Matsumoto, Naoyuki Asano,*


----------



## neshru (Jul 29, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> This movie looks way better than the 4th IMO.


The fourth movie didn't look _that_ bad. It didn't have impressive animation, but at least the art was good as far as I remember.
The art on this year's movie looks all over the place.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 30, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Tsuru, Sessha, Yamashita, Kudo, Imaki, Ito, Masuda, Takashi Hashimoto, Hiromi Ishigami, Junichi Takaoka, Yasuyuki Kai, Kengo Matsumoto, Naoyuki Asano,*



I went ahead and added some more entries to the ANN page. 

I don't see Takaoka there, but then again I totally missed out that Nishio ended up not being credited at all....


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 30, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Storyboard/Episode Director was Yoshihiro Sugai. Animation Director was Yukiko Iwata. Key Animation: Hiromoto Yoshida, Akane Kanemaru, Yukari Nakata.


Thanks.

I was bit worried when staff list came out this month.


tkROUT said:


> No Yoshihiro Sugai Story Board !!


So no worries; NS137's team did 271's filler part which I skipped. while Sugai still on the show; good. His storyboard is best among regular.



braves41 said:


> I went ahead and added some more entries to the ANN page.
> 
> I don't see Takaoka there, but then again I totally missed out that Nishio ended up not being credited at all....


Although the pic doesn't show full list, I wouldn't be surprised.
Well, he drew only the 3 or 4 pics in the album (in movie Naruto sees : B'day, on swing, baby Naruto with Minato & Kushina) .
He did most of the character designs though.
Also, it is interesting Yamashita's name is added in character design which wasn't metioned in offical site. Among the charcter designs I have seen from Sunshine60 exhibition, almost all were done by Nishio (based on Kishimoto sensei's rough ones). 
May be Sakura's mom design was by Suzuki, Ino's not sure. Although Suzuki and Yamshita credited I won't be surprised if that is because some old usual charcter designs from tv or old movie used for the movie. I'm not sure if they did charcter designs for movie only. 
Also Eum Ik Hyun co-AD or Assistant AD ?

Now movie over, I'm looking forward to Sato Shinji and Atsushi Nigorikawa's return to direct epsiodes on show.

edit:new trailers/movie. has some fight scenes.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 30, 2012)

WUT? Eum Ik-Hyun and other 2 koreans now on the movie staff? Damn...
Also 18 ADs, I think this is why the art change so much during all the movie :S

Cool to see Masashi Kudo here, I hope he'll do something in the regular show.
Also Sessha still works on Naruto, but only the movie.

Regarding new TVCMs
the second vid, that frog scene looks awful


----------



## Archah (Jul 30, 2012)

This is all I could get from that pic. Maybe there are new pics or anyone already got it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[Storyboard]

サトウシンジ   新留俊哉   増田敏彦   香川豊
大森英敏   櫻井親良   都留稔幸   伊達勇登

[Production]

水野和則  濁川敦  新留俊哉  追崎史敏
玉田博

[Animation supervisor]

大西雅也  清水義治  堀内博之  拙者五郎
櫻井親良  金塚泰彦  兵渡勝  堀越久美子
山下宏幸  浅野直之  大倉雅彦  福島秀機
山形孝二  大塚八愛  橋本浩一  藤田正幸
丸山修二  飯田宏義

[Assistant animation supervisor]

Eum Ik-hyun  Lee Sang-min
Park Hong-kun

[Effects animation supervisor]

桝田浩史

[Assistant effects animation supervisor]

橋本敬史  遠藤正明  高岡淳一

[Key animators]

朝井聖子  山下宏幸  甲斐泰之  五反孝幸
今木宏明  遠藤正明  桝田浩史  石川準
清水義治  多田雅治  折井一雅  拙者五郎
金塚泰彦  道解慎太郎  安野将人  石上ひろ美
松本顕吾  辻美也子  本城恵一郎  とみながまり
福世真奈美  渡辺敬介  後藤のぞみ  小馳那々国広道
木曽勇太  富田恵美  丸山泰英  寺野勇樹
春藤佳奈  千葉崇洋  森田岳士  小松英司
藤原麻記子  鈴木奈都子  小柳達也  徳丸輝明
前田義宏  冨永詠一  戸田麻衣  野崎麗子
浅野直之  安彦守  アベ正己  安西俊之
井坂純子  石川健介  伊藤祐次  岩佐とも子
宇都木勇  海老原雅夫  大城勉  小野旭
加藤洋人  鎌田祐輔  神山裕子  久城りおん
工藤正明  小松桃花  下川寿士  鈴木孝典
末澤慧  相馬満  萩原しょう子  東出太


----------



## Archah (Jul 30, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> WUT? Eum Ik-Hyun and other 2 koreans now on the movie staff? Damn...
> Also 18 ADs, I think this is why the art change so much during all the movie :S
> 
> Cool to see Masashi Kudo here, I hope he'll do something in the regular show.
> ...



I didn't see Kudo Masashi out there. If you mean '工藤正明', it's Kudo Masaaki.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 30, 2012)

Archah said:


> I didn't see Kudo Masashi out there. If you mean '工藤正明', it's Kudo Masaaki.



Yeah, I put Masashi on there because it seemed like a typo. It seems they also have Hidetsugu Ito down as "祐次" instead of '秀次".

With the list you posted, I see Rion Kujo is on there. lol He hasn't on worked on the show in a long time.

Also, Tsutomu Ohshiro worked on the movie. That's just so wrong. :x


----------



## Archah (Jul 30, 2012)

I also think Hidetsugu kanji is a typo, but about Kudo, i really think it means '工藤正明'.

Yeah, Kujo Rion working is 'odd', although he worked in MOV4. And his name is stated all in kanjis (久城璃穏).

Tsutomu working on the movie is like: "Wtf?!" lol


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 30, 2012)

Archah said:


> Tsutomu working on the movie is like: "Wtf?!" lol



Is that a good thing or is it a bad thing?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 30, 2012)

*Tsutomu, the guy who did the Gai and Kisame fight*


----------



## neshru (Jul 30, 2012)

mads2194 said:


> Is that a good thing or is it a bad thing?


It's a bad thing because it shows a worrying trend when it comes to animation quality in the Naruto movies: renown animators are being replaced more and more often by low tier TV animators.
When it comes to the guy itself, I don't think he's that bad. He can come up with pretty dynamic animation that looks more interesting than a lot of stuff you see on the TV series. His biggest problem is the fact that his animation is generally poor on frames and features way too much looping, and that makes it look kinda cheap. Hopefully that won't be an issue on an actual movie.


----------



## Archah (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, it's bad news.

About last key animators row of the pic, i can't recognize first name, but the others are '成川多加志' and '宮本由紀子'.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 30, 2012)

*I wonder did starting up three series simultaneously,  have something do with them grabbing for straws or was it them preparing for autumn. Nonetheless I'm  glad to get some conformation that Toshiyuki Tsuru hasn't left us just yet*


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 30, 2012)

neshru said:


> It's a bad thing because it shows a worrying trend when it comes to animation quality in the Naruto movies: renown animators are being replaced more and more often by low tier TV animators.
> When it comes to the guy itself, I don't think he's that bad. He can come up with pretty dynamic animation that looks more interesting than a lot of stuff you see on the TV series. His biggest problem is the fact that his animation is generally poor on frames and features way too much looping, and that makes it look kinda cheap. Hopefully that won't be an issue on an actual movie.



Thanks for the info, it`s quite interesting. I`m trying to study animation on my own as a hobby so it`s great to hear out what people have to say about different animators. That way I can see what is appreciated and what is not.

I think it has something to do with the fact that Shounen manga seem to have lost some interest over the years. It seems that slice-of-life and comedy anime have gained a lot of interest lately, especially the borderline ecchi ones (those jp pervs..). I`m pretty sure the profit of Pierrot got down for quite some time and you can certainly feel it in the quality and interest that has been put lately into the show. It`s probably not really worth it in their point of view.

I sure hope the movie proves to be a great success, since that might cause a little more interest in providing quality staff for the anime.   

A more animation production based question now: I was thinking lately if there are major differences between the animation production now and before widescreen was mandatory for broadcast (2007ish). Any info on that?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 30, 2012)

neshru said:


> The fourth movie didn't look _that_ bad. It didn't have impressive animation, but at least the art was good as far as I remember.
> The art on this year's movie looks all over the place.



Minato's face looked terrible when he was wearing that stupid headgear, and still kinda wierd when he wasnt. his chin, it was too pointy.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Tsutomu, the guy who did the Gai and Kisame fight*



which one?


----------



## neshru (Jul 30, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Nonetheless I'm  glad to get some conformation that Toshiyuki Tsuru left us just yet*


He's left the show?


----------



## braves41 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think he left out a word: "hasn't". I was expecting him to pop up on the movie.

@ Archah: looks like you're right. I did a bit more searching and there is a Masaki Kudo out there who's active and worked with Pierrot before.


----------



## neshru (Jul 30, 2012)

What's confirming it, by the way? Was he on the credits of the movie?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 30, 2012)

*Yeah I forgot to add hasn't in my comment. 




			which one?
		
Click to expand...

#250 and he did the last few mins of #269




			What's confirming it, by the way? Was he on the credits of the movie?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, under his penname, Yasuaki Kurotsu *


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2012)

Also interesting from that is that Hiroyuki Yamashita was also credited as a character designer along with the usual Suzuki and Nishio


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's ridicolous. The main show did a 5.1% with the episode 270, an era from the last time happened, and the animation budget is so low...


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the budget will pick back up since the movie did so well. Plus this beginning of the war was pretty bland and unimportant, it basically got the treatment it deserved.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 31, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think the budget will pick back up since the movie did so well. Plus this beginning of the war was pretty bland and unimportant, it basically got the treatment it deserved.



I hope so. The movie is doing good then?
That's a great news.

I also hope they have some special budget for this autumn since it's the true 10th anniversary of the anime.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I hope so. The movie is doing good then?
> That's a great news.



Apparently it has made more than double what Blood Prison did on release week


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 31, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> It's ridicolous. The main show did a 5.1% with the episode 270, an era from the last time happened, and the animation budget is so low...





insane111 said:


> I think the budget will pick back up since the movie did so well. Plus this beginning of the war was pretty bland and unimportant, it basically got the treatment it deserved.



Both of these are really great news! We have a really high chance of getting real good treatment on the upcoming episodes. Pierrot don`t let us down!


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 31, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Apparently it has made more than double what Blood Prison did on release week


Good marketing then!


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2012)

*I thought I should post this here as well

Naruto Shippūden: Road to Ninja:$3,799,276
Naruto Shippūden: Blood Prison: $1,570,739
Naruto Shippūden: Lost Tower: $1,996,531
Naruto Shippūden: The Will of Fire Still Burn:$2,012,340
Naruto Shippūden: Bonds: $2,032,180
Naruto Shippūden: $1,840,542
NARUTO: Guardians of the Crescent Moon Kingdom:$1,042,598 

*


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2012)

It would be an even bigger success if all the mediocre animators involved in the movie made the project cost less than usual


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 1, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I thought I should post this here as well
> 
> Naruto Shippūden: Road to Ninja:$3,799,276
> Naruto Shippūden: Blood Prison: $1,570,739
> ...



well, this is getting off-topic but anyways, overall gross in yen,

2005/08/06　11.8億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 大激突！幻の地底遺跡だってばよ
2006/08/05　*7.8億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 大興奮！みかづき島のアニマル騒動だってばよ
2007/08/04　12.1億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝
2008/08/02　11.8億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝 絆
2009/08/01　10.2億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐ者
2010/07/31　10.3億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝 ザ・ロストタワー
2011/07/30　*8.4億円　劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- ブラッド・プリズン 

TV-rating when aired,
*3.6%　'06/12/31(日) 07:30-09:00 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大活劇！ 雪姫忍法帖だってばよ！
*3.1%　'07/08/12(日) 10:30-12:20 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大興奮！ みかづき島のアニマル騒動だってばよ
*2.7%　'08/01/02(水) 07:30-09:25 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大激突！ 幻の地底遺跡だってばよ
*2.3%　'08/08/09(土) 13:30-14:25 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝
*1.5%　'09/01/02(金) 08:00-09:55 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大興奮！みかづき島のアニマル騒動だってばよ
*2.9%　'09/08/03(月) 13:30-15:30 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大活劇！ 雪姫忍法帖だってばよ！！
*3.3%　'09/08/04(火) 13:30-15:30 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大激突！ 幻の地底遺跡だってばよ
*2.1%　'09/08/05(水) 13:30-15:30 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 大興奮！ みかづき島のアニマル騒動だってばよ
*2.8%　'09/08/06(木) 13:30-15:30 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝
*1.8%　'09/08/07(金) 13:30-15:30 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝 絆
*3.1%　'10/01/02(土) 08:00-10:00 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝 絆
*2.3%　'10/08/06(金) 13:30-15:30 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝 ～火の意志を継ぐ
*2.9%　'11/01/02(日) 08:00-09:00 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐ者
*1.8%　'11/08/05(金) 13:30-15:25 TX__　劇場版 NARUTO 疾風伝 ザ・ロストタワー 




neshru said:


> It would be an even bigger success if all the mediocre animators involved in the movie made the project cost less than usual



This time they got some intersting people as animation director, though not much as animators.

Besides regulars I hope these ADs work in tv series at some point. Chikara Sakurai, Masaru Hyodo, Kouichi Hashimoto
Also, Masaya Onishi may join.
Though I don't expect Yoshiharu Shimizu.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> well, this is getting off-topic but anyways, overall gross in yen,



Well, the animation being good or bad is directly related to the budget so it's useful info. Then again One Piece makes a ton more money, and its quality is meh, but maybe Toei is just incredibly greedy in comparison to Pierrot.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Another totally outsourced episode.
A lot of koreans as 2nd KA (or KA? bad streaming) and ADs. I don't think it's the Hong Rong team, I'm waiting the RAW.

Noriyuki Abe - Tsuneo Tominaga for this, really?

Regarding the next special, Tomizawa looks good (usual level - like 266) and Eum Ik-Hyun seems not that bad (if it's really him - last seconds of the JP preview).


----------



## Kony (Aug 2, 2012)

Poor, boring, mediocre.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it's one of the poorest episodes in terms of storyboard and direction (almost on par with 269). I agree with Kony, it was boring and painful to watch.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

*ADs*

Hiroki Abe
Shin Min Seop
Lee Boo Hee

*Chief Animation Director*

Zenjirou Ukulele

*
2nd KAs*

Seo Soo Young
Kim Gi Nam
Heo Hyung Jun
Lee Sung Jin
Kim Jung Woo
Shin Min Seop
Ho Sung Jin
Lee Jung Hoon

Don't see Tsuneo Tominaga, or that's a pen name or a totally different director


----------



## Archah (Aug 2, 2012)

Tominaga Tsuneo was the episode director (富永恒雄).


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2012)

wow, if darkap89 thought the episode looked bad, it must have looked _really_ bad.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

neshru said:


> wow, if darkap89 thought the episode looked bad, it must have looked _really_ bad.



It was sarcastic? : p

Bad not so much for the art/animation (that's the usual normal team level), but for the direction-storyboard. While the manga chapter had an emotional part on the Hanzo flashback, the anime was absent here. The track selection was bad for the Pain moment, and regarding Hanzo only the end used a good music. Maybe also a fault of Mifune VA that I don't like.

The start after the opening was awful, painfully boring and they abused the Kabuto track.

They also lightened the seppuku moment (no zoom on the moment he suicide).

P.S.: Zenjirou Ukulele must be a really "weak" Chief AD.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Archah said:


> Tominaga Tsuneo was the episode director (富永恒雄).



It seems I was confused lol

Regardind the preview, the one aired on Tv Tokyo didn't show anything from Eum Ik-Hyun. Both CR and Tv Tokyo showed scenes from the first part of the special.

On CR there are more scenes, they'll use a lot the bold style that I saw many times on Bleach when Hiroaki Imaki was AD ('specially one of the latest episodes of the last filler arc).


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2012)

Episode wasn't as bad as I feared. The animation was once again extremely limited, but at least the art was good. They certainly should have used more speedlines and stuff to make the limited animation look more dynamic, but it wasn't a complete disaster. 
I hope they've tricked Zenjirou Ukulele into being their new summer slave chief AD. Always liked the guy's drawing style, he's a good AD.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 2, 2012)

@darkap The storyboard wasn't that bad. May be you had hope for Abe  Also bad animation and subpar/undetailed art with bad direction made it worse.
The direction and specially music seletion will continue to be terrible as long as Kumanagi is overseeing the series in place of Date.
This one like the previous ones had certain terrible tracks from OST1 that just goes on/repeats for a longer time, they won't change lol!
But then this episode would have been little difficult for any average director. It had too much metaphor and the concept may not be easy to explain.

edit: the different trailer


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> @darkap The storyboard wasn't that bad. May be you had hope for Abe



Well of course


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

New Longer trailer (30sec) from TV Tokyo (with Eum Ik Hyun scenes now)


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 2, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> New Longer trailer (30sec) from TV Tokyo (with Eum Ik Hyun scenes now)



I hope it's the team who animated 269 as opposed to Eum-Ik Hyun. Judging by the preview, I don't see Eum-Ik Hyun's style there.

Today's episode was bad art/animation wise. I cringed when Mifune used the back of his sword to block one of Hanzo's attacks, the animation was so stiff. The art was also incredibly basic, but at least it was generally on model. I hope this team doesn't replace Hong Rong.

Next week looks good though


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> I don't see Eum-Ik Hyun's style there.


The scene with Shikamaru and the others dashing at Asuma looks like Tsutomu Ohshiro, the defining animator on Eum Ik Hyun's episodes. That frontal close-up on Asuma's face also looks like Eum Ik Hyun.


----------



## Archah (Aug 2, 2012)

neshru said:


> The scene with Shikamaru and the others dashing at Asuma looks like Tsutomu Ohshiro, the defining animator on Eum Ik Hyun's episodes. That frontal close-up on Asuma's face also looks like Eum Ik Hyun.



Imo it doesn't looks like Tsutomu's work. The only part that maybe looks like Eum Ik-hyun is the Chouza & Asuma conversation.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 2, 2012)

The last shot (Chouji) it's also clearly the Eum Ik-Hyun style.

I don't know if we'll see Tsutomu Ohshiro this time. I mean... he was in every episode, including the one from Hanjin Animation and this time he's also credited for the movie. No breaks for him? Weird.


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2012)

Archah said:


> Imo it doesn't looks like Tsutomu's work. The only part that maybe looks like Eum Ik-hyun is the Chouza & Asuma conversation.


Yeah, apparently that scene is from the beginning of the fight, so it doesn't even happen in the second episode. Still, I can't see anything that hints at the second episode not being Eum Ik-hyun.


----------



## Combine (Aug 2, 2012)

Really hope Date comes back soon. The direction of the latest episodes has just been so poor and everything feels so underwhelming, minus the Kouda episodes.


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2012)

I would say the problem has more to do with the incredibly dull source material and the extremely limited budget...


----------



## Near67 (Aug 2, 2012)

The anime has been painful to watch over the last few weeks, or months. At least we got two brilliant episodes during the pain invasion arc, unlike the current one.

I'm still hoping for the return of Yamashita on episode 276.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 2, 2012)

neshru said:


> I would say the problem has more to do with the incredibly dull source material and the extremely limited budget...



the source material gets MUCH better very soon ( But I dont have problems with next weeks episode and on in the war).

And the animators are coming back from movie production.

All is well


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyway, I think this is the first time the series suffer like this. Pain Invasion Arc was better in terms of art/animation (excluding the Tokura team), direction and storyboard. Actually had Hirofumi Suzuki, Atsushi Wakabayashi and Shigeki Kawai (with Yamashita, Kouda, Asai, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Matsumoto Kengo as KA -173) around.

Here we have like 3 koreans team (Eum Ik Hyun, Hanjin Animation, the ex Hong Rong team spot) so close in the rotation, Date is absent with the result of a bad track selection and a general poor direction and only Masayuki Kouda+Kayano Tomizawa for the good guys and without any good animator (excluding 2-3 KAs). Even Chief Animation Director are almost gone for some episodes.


----------



## Combine (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, the movie, and perhaps budget woes, have really gutted the show this year.

At least with the movie now complete, hopefully quality will pick up soon, at least by the start of September.

And things will pick up, which hopefully means the good animators will be around for that, unless the studio decides to add in filler, which hopefully will not happen.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's the pisser. At this pace, by the time the episodes produced after the film's completion begin to air the story will be at a point where they could potentially cut it off and move into six months of TV series original episodes, that being with chapter #544's ending.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2012)

I take it they didn't make as much off of Bleach as i thought? Why don't they use the money they got from Bleach for Naruto?


----------



## neshru (Aug 3, 2012)

Because Bleach and Naruto are not their only two projects. My hope was they would use the Bleach staff to make the new Naruto movie and leave the TV series alone, but that didn't turn out to be the case :\


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 4, 2012)

They used Bleach animators for Naruto SD and Shirokuma Caf?. Naruto had only the episode 259 with them under the direction of Kumiko Horikoshi.


----------



## Kony (Aug 4, 2012)

I find it tedious and boring. The AD list has become something so predictable. No surprise, each time the same staff ^^.


----------



## Archah (Aug 5, 2012)

About 'Road to Ninja' KAs, first I thought ' 伊藤祐次' was a typo and it means Ito Hidetsugu (伊藤秀次). But it seems there are an animator named Ito Yuji (伊藤裕次), so maybe it's him. He worked in Queen's Blade Rebellion, Soukyuu no Fafner movie, Phi Brain or Area no Kishi.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2012)

*Once again  I thought I should post this here because it might affect Naruto budget 

*


----------



## wowfel (Aug 5, 2012)

^ 
Is that suppose to be good or bad????????


----------



## neshru (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd say chances of this being a bad thing are higher than chances of it being a good thing. Like, it's possible the new president may not allow anymore super high budget episodes on Naruto.
But in the end we won't know how this affected the Naruto series for a while, or at all.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 6, 2012)

I was thinking about time for the movie production/animation.

Earliest design being Sakura's mom' charcter design sheet on 21st March , it is bit rough. Sakura's father 2nd April, Kushina 6th April. 
Among the place design/layout(?) this one with Hokage monuments was on 30th March. 

The late ones being Naruto in 4th Hokage costume / alternate TenTen Character design sheets etc ~14th May.
This blog entry may shed some light in the regard.
Shippuuden 142

I think the 1st trailer came on 5th April. But that barely had anything.


----------



## Combine (Aug 6, 2012)

The first trailers in April for the films never contain any actual content that will be in the final film and is all placeholder stuff.

The timing will be great in terms of no movie productions in the fall/winter and the show getting to some more exciting parts. That is of course, unless Pierrot decides to insert filler somewhere. I'm getting antsy that they will considering the manga is only about 60+ chapters ahead, and I don't think they like going below the 50 mark buffer.


----------



## Near67 (Aug 6, 2012)

If everything goes well, canon should hopefully continue through fall/winter (after so many years) I believe the last time that happened was back in the hunt for Itachi arc? Damn, 2-3 years ago? 

If Pierrot decides to insert filler in between the war, and goes all the way until feb/march, I will die. Unless they decide to not make a movie for the next summer, but that's probably unlikely.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 8, 2012)

I noticed this now, using the Archah' software.
Episode 272 of Shippuuden is almost a carbon copy of Bleach 364 staff.
The differences are:
- The AD is Suzuki Natsuko (actually on Rock Lee) with Yukari Takeuchi (old AD of Shippuuden)
- The 2nd KAs from korea are KA.


----------



## Archah (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, but Bleach #364 looked a lot better than NS #272 :\ Just ADs work?


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Archah said:


> Yeah, but Bleach #364 looked a lot better than NS #272 :\ Just ADs work?



I think, that's it :/
Ability of the ADs.

But for weird reasons, Bleach is a lot more consistent even with bad ADs/KAs.
Or maybe it's the art of Naruto that isn't easy XD
I remember Yoshimichi Kameda saying it was so difficult, while for Bleach he didn't say anything.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

I think whoever was in charge of the AD's in Bleach tells all of them to stick to the same designs as closely as possible. In Naruto they just let all of the AD's use their own styles more freely. Like if Suzuki were to do a Bleach episode I'm pretty sure they would make him conform to the "regular" art style.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think whoever was in charge of the AD's in Bleach tells all of them to stick to the same designs as closely as possible. In Naruto they just let all of the AD's use their own styles more freely. Like if Suzuki were to do a Bleach episode I'm pretty sure they would make him conform to the "regular" art style.



In this case I think the Bleach decision is the best. Aside from special episodes, Naruto is always inconsistent with bad teams.

Anyway, what is doing Eum Ik-Hyun? 
The episode is awesome, like 84. Or at least, from the bad streaming is like this.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 9, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Anyway, what is doing Eum Ik-Hyun?
> The episode is awesome, like 84. Or at least, from the bad streaming is like this.


Haven't seen but going by screenshot Tsutomu Ohshiro did begining of 274 ? Chouja took the blast in front of Chouji.
On qulity of 274, may be it is because they had time this time. Last Jiwoo animation episode was 264 on May 24 i.e. 2 and 1/2 months.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Haven't seen but going by screenshot Tsutomu Ohshiro did begining of 274 ? Chouja took the blast in front of Chouji.
> On qulity of 274, may be it is because they had time this time. Last Jiwoo animation episode was 264 on May 24 i.e. 2 and 1/2 months.



Tsutomu Ohshiro was there for the fight scenes. They used a lot of effects, also for the flashbacks.

Example:
Shippuuden 142

The art was good and consistent for the major of the episode.
It was extremely good even for music choices and storyboard/direction. 

Regarding next episode, a good team is involved. But I can't recognize the style, seems new to me.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Seeing the RAW, the preview is just a normal team with corrected art from Kanezuka or Ukulele, I think.


----------



## neshru (Aug 9, 2012)

Did the japanese guy that leaks episode information forget about Naruto this month? Not cool.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

neshru said:


> Did the japanese guy that leaks episode information forget about Naruto this month? Not cool.



Probably he was too disappointed ROTFL

Anyway, great material for art consistency through an episode.
The first shot is corrected by the AD, the second not.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Archah (Aug 9, 2012)

I prefer second one lol

Btw, it seems a few Pierrot animators have moved to Studio Izena: Tomita Megumi, Fujita Ayano and Watanabe Haru. Yoshinuma Hiromi also belongs to Izena.


----------



## neshru (Aug 9, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Anyway, great material for art consistency through an episode.
> The first shot is corrected by the AD, the second not.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


They look like two completely different drawings to me.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

neshru said:


> They look like two completely different drawings to me.



Yeah, these are two different scenes and the second one is probably from Ohshiro. That's why there's no corrections.

It was to show the general difference between the two drawings.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Archah said:


> I prefer second one lol
> 
> Btw, it seems a few Pierrot animators have moved to Studio Izena: Tomita Megumi, Fujita Ayano and Watanabe Haru. Yoshinuma Hiromi also belongs to Izena.



Ouch. Anyway Izena is used by Studio Pierrot and Hiromi Yoshinuma was 2nd KA on episode 273.


----------



## Archah (Aug 9, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Ouch. Anyway Izena is used by Studio Pierrot and Hiromi Yoshinuma was 2nd KA on episode 273.



Lol true, I didn't notice Yoshinuma worked on #273. Watched both, and #273 was... meh. It combined great scenes with some really bad drawn scenes, as expected from someone as irregular as Tomizawa :\


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, both episodes were actually pretty good imo. Easily Eum Ik-Hyun's best episode yet.

Next episode looks terrible. It looks like the Ken'ichi Hirata and Kouji Furuya team to me, but I don't see any evidence of correction.

I see theres still nothing on 2chan concerning the future AD's. I'm hoping for Kouda (or, although its probably early, Yamashita) for 276.


----------



## Kony (Aug 9, 2012)

Episodes 273 and 274 were pretty solid imo. Nice !

Not really looking for the AD list. It will be Kawai, Kouda or Matsumoto , with some bad teams..


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 9, 2012)

neshru said:


> Did the japanese guy that leaks episode information forget about Naruto this month? Not cool.





darkap89 said:


> Probably he was too disappointed ROTFL


Nah ! lol . It is just that, some posters are fan of other type anime and don't care about rest. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



other anime like Dog's days , Eureka 7 AO, Kokoro connect, Tari Tari, Yuru Yuri , some Battle Spirit I think. Sket Dance got out today.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Archah said:


> Lol true, I didn't notice Yoshinuma worked on #273. Watched both, and #273 was... meh. It combined great scenes with some really bad drawn scenes, as expected from someone as irregular as Tomizawa :\



Yeah, noticed that. Some good scenes and some bad. I also noticed Tetsuya Koyanagi is returned from the movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Nah ! lol . It is just that, some posters are fan of other type anime and don't care about rest.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sword Art Online is not a favorite? Ohhh.... that's not fair.
/OT

Well, waiting the list.
I'm not expecting anything, maybe the return of a good team at the end of August-first week of September.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Wow, both episodes were actually pretty good imo. Easily Eum Ik-Hyun's best episode yet.



I can't remember if the animation was worse or not, but regardless I still think 84 is their best episode overall.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 9, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I can't remember if the animation was worse or not, but regardless I still think 84 is their best episode overall.



84 it's still the best, but 274 is really close to it.
It's curious to see that both episodes are centered around major events of Team 10. Also both ends with the number 4 lol


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 10, 2012)

［1］脚本　［2］コンテ　［3］演出　［4］作画監督


495話　『心の中の手紙』（8／16）
［1］吉田伸　　［2］小柴純弥　　［3］熨斗谷充孝　　［4］Shin Min Seop・石崎裕子・吉田秀之・ウクレレ善似郎

496話　『外道魔像の襲来』（8／23）
［1］千葉克彦　　［2］サトウシンジ　　［3］高山秀樹　　［4］洪範錫・ウクレレ善似郎

497話　『和解の印』（8／30）
［1］彦久保雅博　　［2］小柴純弥　　［3］熊谷雅晃　　［4］甲田正行

498話　『狙われた医療忍者』（9／6）
［1］鈴木やすゆき　　［2・3］石井久志　　［4］容洪・石崎裕子・朝井聖子 

Kouda on 277 instead of 276 . I was fearing it would happen because of rota and it happened. 
Lets see if fight from 276 extends to 277.
Now Zenjirou Ukulele taking place of Tokuda it seems.

275-Yuuko Ishizaki ,Zenjirou Ukulele,Shin Min Seop,
276-Beom-Seok Hong , Zenjirou Ukulele
277- script--Masahiro Hikokubo SB:-Jun'ya Koshiba ED:-Kumanagi AD:-Kouda
278-Asai,Yuuko Ishizaki Hong Rong


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2012)

Pff, I knew that would end up happening


----------



## insane111 (Aug 10, 2012)

lol what's with 278? I guess it's not the first time, they did mix Asai with some korean team on 113.


----------



## Kony (Aug 10, 2012)

So predictable x)


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2012)

Well Shinji Satou's storyboarding should help and all the other episodes directed by Hideki Takayama had surprisingly good animation despite being outsourced. If 276 uses those same animators, it should still be all right



insane111 said:


> lol what's with 278? I guess it's not the first time, they did mix Asai with some korean team on 113.


I'm guessing it's that she's supposed to be the chief animation director for the episode. Probably the same for Ukulele, which would be why he's in two episodes in a row


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2012)

What was Beom-Seok Hong's last episode?


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 10, 2012)

What are your expectations for the upcoming episodes? I don`t know much about these guys, besides Kouda and Asai which are known to be good.



Olivia said:


> What was Beom-Seok Hong's last episode?



It seems it was 244 where he worked with Kouji Furuya and Yasuhiko Kanezuka.

You can have a look here for these kind of questions:


----------



## Combine (Aug 10, 2012)

mads2194 said:


> It seems it was 244 where he worked with Kouji Furuya and Yasuhiko Kanezuka.
> 
> You can have a look here for these kind of questions:


Ugh man, that was the Motoi flashback episode which I just refreshed myself on. Oh dear, the art and animation were terrible. Shame, I was silently hoping Hiroyuki Yamashita would return for Gedo Mazo once again.

I still am trying to figure out what chapters 277 will cover, now with the title of 278 known (The targeted Medical Ninja).


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 10, 2012)

What's up with the Hong Rong team? lol

263-268-272-275-278

Abused, pretty much?

And Hideyuki Yoshida? :S


----------



## Near67 (Aug 10, 2012)

My whole month as been ruined 

Not expecting anything from kouda considering that there shoudn't be any interesting material going on on his ep. So once again, another terrible month for shippuden.


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2012)

> I still am trying to figure out what chapters 277 will cover


I was right. They used good AD for terrible chapter (Cross-examination,chapter 538),and near terrible AD for good chapter (Nightfall,chapter 537).


----------



## insane111 (Aug 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> I was right. They used good AD for terrible chapter (Cross-examination,chapter 538),and near terrible AD for good chapter (Nightfall,chapter 537).



It's really just luck who lands on what episode. The only time they adjust the teams is if the director deems a certain episode to be super important. It's pretty stupid, but that's just how it goes for all of the long running anime.


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 10, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It's really just luck who lands on what episode. The only time they adjust the teams is if the director deems a certain episode to be super important. It's pretty stupid, but that's just how it goes for all of the long running anime.



This is really stupid, I mean it`s not hard to compare the material of upcoming chapters and assign competent ADs for action-heavy / more important events. I don`t know too much about the upcoming chapters as I don`t read the manga, but the same time I feel like they could stretch out talking chapters and less important stuff in episodes made by less competent staff and leave more material for the better ones.

Judging by your reactions, it seems to me that episode 276 will cover way more important events than 277 which would explain the outburst going around here. Well, one can still hope for uncredited work, right?


----------



## neshru (Aug 10, 2012)

mads2194 said:


> This is really stupid, I mean it`s not hard to compare the material of upcoming chapters and assign competent ADs for action-heavy / more important events.


Comparing manga chapters is not hard, rearraning your staff's schedule most likely is. That's why they do it only when it _really _matters.


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

This week was really nice. Two episodes released in a row.. now you don't see that everyday do you? ;D


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, that's a shame. I suppose it's better than seeing the best animation teams used on mostly uneventful episodes, though.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _link has some spoilers in it, click at your own risk_ 



Making of Road to Ninja from P69-78


 has some rough sketches, movie related concept, and an interview that is yet to be translated.


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2012)

> Comparing manga chapters is not hard, rearranging your staff's schedule most likely is. That's why they do it only when it really matters.


Yeah it is very hard. Also sometimes AD want to animate chapters with characters that they like (Suzuki likes to animate episodes with Deidara/Shikamaru/Hinata,though this might be a rumor). So it is all quite subjective. It is quite hard to objectively find a chapter/chapters that really matters. In most cases it is a subjective series director/animation director choice I think.


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2012)

Combine said:


> Ugh man, that was the Motoi flashback episode which I just refreshed myself on. Oh dear, the art and animation were terrible. Shame, I was silently hoping Hiroyuki Yamashita would return for Gedo Mazo once again.



I dunno what you're talking about, that episode looked just fine. Really, both it and the other recent action-oriented episode from that team (255) were pretty decent. You can tell there's some shortcuts being taken with the animation like blurs when there's fast action, but it's a lot better than stiff, lifeless animation like in 269 and 272


----------



## wowfel (Aug 11, 2012)

This sux I wish Kouda would have worked on 276, is it so hard to give good teams fighting episodes.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm happy to ignore the rest of the story, when I read your coments about the next four episodes.
You already have nausea, but all I see is a decent month, with Masayuki Kouda, Seiko Asai, and a surprise for me, Hideyuki Yoshida.

Is his name on the animation staff list means good and new flashbacks from the first gen ? I really hope so.


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 11, 2012)

neshru said:


> Comparing manga chapters is not hard, rearraning your staff's schedule most likely is. That's why they do it only when it _really _matters.



Hmm, I just thought about this: why don`t they just rearrange the order of events. They`ve done that before with the Killer Bee fight for example. As long as they don`t present the material in a way that it contradicts itself it`s okay (like having an episodes in which an information is already known, but tell that certain information, for the first time, in the next episode).


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> I'm happy to ignore the rest of the story, when I read your coments about the next four episodes.
> You already have nausea, but all I see is a decent month, with Masayuki Kouda, Seiko Asai, and a surprise for me, Hideyuki Yoshida.
> 
> Is his name on the animation staff list means good and new flashbacks from the first gen ? I really hope so.



Hideyuki Yoshida was one of the worst ADs from Part 1 though. His episodes were among the few bad spots in the Tsunade and Sasuke arcs


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 11, 2012)

Geg said:


> Hideyuki Yoshida was one of the worst ADs from Part 1 though. His episodes were among the few bad spots in the Tsunade and Sasuke arcs


Really ? I just checked the list of his episodes as AD, and I have pretty good souvenirs from most of them.
Maybe I'm too much nostalgic and it embellishes my memories, but I'm surprised by your "one of the worst ADs from Part 1".


----------



## Archah (Aug 11, 2012)

His episodes during Konoha invasion and Tsunade arcs weren't that bad because there were some other really bad ADs, but Sasuke rescue arc had A LOT of really really great episodes, and his episodes were the worst by far :\


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 11, 2012)

Archah said:


> Sasuke rescue arc had A LOT of really really great episodes, and his episodes were the worst by far :\


The episodes 113 ( Choji pills ), 119 ( Kimimaro's appearance ) and 125 ( Suna rescue ) are great episodes imo. 
I should perhaps watch them again, to check if my memory doesn't betrayed me.


----------



## Archah (Aug 11, 2012)

Of course his episodes aren't like Choi Jong-gi or Tokura Eiichi episodes, but the art was... bad. About #125, he had a few great key animators (Kanezuka Yasuhiko and Ohkawara Retsu).

Just keep in mind he had some members of the bad Shippuuden teams (Kameyama Shinya, Kon Fumiko, Sato Shigeki, Wakano Tetsuya...) and he was recently KA at episode 272, which was horrible.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, Hideyuki Yoshida it's one of the bad guys of the first series. The funny thing is that Kon Fumiko (and other guys from Hong Rong team) were under his direction.

But the first series was more consistent.

LOL at the same post


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2012)

They weren't as bad as Kiba vs Naruto,but weren't good either.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> They weren't as bad as Kiba vs Naruto


Or not as bad as Sasuke in the episode 65 :amazed

This is what I call really bad art.

Archah and Darkap89 > When I see the list of the episodes with Ideyuki Yoshida as AD, it reminds me these moments, and the arts/drawings are pretty good to me.
( I took quickly some screencaps from my DVDs )












All these screencaps really represent great moments to my mind.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 12, 2012)

Did Ohshiro did part of the final fight in the movie ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Not sure though. But the 3rd pic looks like.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks like it lol


----------



## Kony (Aug 12, 2012)

I am very curious to know if the October-March period will be the same thing than next year (Kouda/Yamashita/Matsumoto as "good" ADs) or if it will be better.


----------



## neshru (Aug 12, 2012)

where are those screenshots from?


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 15, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> It looks like it lol


What if it is the final rasengan  . Ohshiro in place of Nishio. 



Kony said:


> I am very curious to know if the October-March period will be the same thing than next year (Kouda/Yamashita/Matsumoto as "good" ADs) *or if it will be better.*


It is hard to have much expectation even after movie making period's end , compared to previous year's non-movie making period.
 Quality of other Pierrot shows won't be changing, but few animators leaving Pierrot, few weeks back someone mentioned. 

Then I wonder if Yamashita will be 276. If not there is a chance something good might happen in 500th episode (280). It might cover 541-543. It is 500th; you know.

Before movie production it used to be Ik-Hyun Eum's episode : "oh god why ?"
But the animation quality of the show has been so bad during movie production this year, that I actually look forward to when is Ik-Hyun Eum's episode as it will at least have a minute of Ohshiro


----------



## Kony (Aug 15, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> It is hard to have much expectation even after movie making period's end , compared to previous year's non-movie making period.
> Quality of other Pierrot shows won't be changing, but few animators leaving Pierrot, few weeks back someone mentioned.



Oh I see.. Those special episodes days are over 

Talking about well animated episodes, I would like to see Noriko Otake as animation supervisor again. I really enjoyed his episode (231).



tkROUT said:


> Then I wonder if Yamashita will be 276. If not there is a chance something good might happen in 500th episode (280). It might cover 541-543. It is 500th; you know.



Oh yes maybe. But you know, this year is the 10th anime anniversary, so the show should be amazing


----------



## Corax (Aug 15, 2012)

I think manga has more interesting chapters for Yamashita (like 560,548,549,550,551,570,571) than 541. They might be animated by special/guest animators though but might,no guarantee that we ll see any in this year. Btw can anyone remember did anime has any special/guest animators in the last year?Cant remember but sure that we havent seen Suzuki/Wakabayashi for 2 years. Normally it has 1-2 guest animators per year.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 15, 2012)

Corax said:


> I think manga has more interesting chapters for Yamashita (like 560,548,549,550,551,570,571) than 541.


He has to something after movie, right ?  It is a matter of time/rota.



Corax said:


> They might be animated by special/guest animators though but might,no guarantee that we ll see any in this year. Btw can anyone remember did anime has any special/guest animators in the last year?Cant remember but sure that we havent seen Suzuki/Wakabayashi for 2 years. Normally it has 1-2 guest animators per year.


Wakabayashi did storyboard for latest Kingdom episode (ep 11). Won't expect him on shippuden , at least not till Kingdom gets over. Even for shippuden, I don't think studio will give him only storyboard ever, because of his previous episode's reputations. When he'll do he'll do everything.
But I wish other storyboarders pick up (/imitate) certain eliments/aspects from his storyboard even for regular/normal budget episodes.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 15, 2012)

i will wait wakabayashi for 560-561


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 16, 2012)

A fair few bad shots this episode, but on the whole, the episode looked fairly average art-wise.

However, the scene at the end with Naruto and Killer Bee breaking out of the barrier was amazing. I'm guessing its the same animator that usually does some good animation in Hong Rong episodes?

Next week looks similarly average art-wise, but the animation looks great. Surprising given the team that are animating it!


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 16, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> A fair few bad shots this episode, but on the whole, the episode looked fairly average art-wise.
> 
> However, the scene at the end with Naruto and Killer Bee breaking out of the barrier was amazing. I'm guessing its the same animator that usually does some good animation in Hong Rong episodes?


Yeh, it was another Piggy animation episode. At least he is not Hattori Shinkiro (服部森樹朗).
I like these kind of episodes. The episodes having bad/off-model art in many parts or overall average but there is 1 min. of special animation here and there. This one had good track selection also.


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 16, 2012)

The barrier breaking scene animation was amazing, hope to see more of this in scenes with Naruto in Kyuubi Chakra Mode.


----------



## Corax (Aug 16, 2012)

Next episode looks good animaton-wise. Especially for Beom-Seok. Strangely latest Im-Hyun episode was quite good also,possibly studio gave them more budget on their episodes. This reminds me of the start of Jiraiya vs Pain arc. Episodes 127-128 and 130 were also made by average teams but look quite good in fact.


----------



## Kony (Aug 16, 2012)

This animator is amazing. 20'15 to 20'30 was impressive 

His animation style is even more powerful and dynamic than the animation we can see on Kouda or Yamashita episodes, imo.


----------



## Archah (Aug 17, 2012)

About that unknown animator on #275, at least we know he has to be one of this four animators: Ishizaki Yuko, Kon Fumiko, Takagi Yuji, Kameyama Shinya.

I'm pretty sure because those are the only animators that worked on episodes #256, #263 and #275, and all that episodes shared the same style in the "special scene" of every episode.


*Spoiler*: _Episode 256_ 












*Spoiler*: _Episode 263_ 












*Spoiler*: _Episode 275_


----------



## Combine (Aug 17, 2012)

Like everyone I too was surprised and wowed by the animation at the end of the episode, it was such a change from the rest of the ep that it immediately stood out.

I'd like to be optimistic and hope that good animation is going to start up soon again now that the movie has been out for a few weeks. Also hoping that maybe budgets will improve since the film pulled in a decent amount of money.


----------



## Corax (Aug 17, 2012)

> Also hoping that maybe budgets will improve since the film pulled in a decent amount of money.


Do you have any numbers?Anyway I doubt that budget will improve immediately because it is approved for a year or so.


----------



## Combine (Aug 17, 2012)

Road to Ninja current total gross: $12,244,463

I don't know where to find the comparison numbers for the other Naruto movies, but I'm pretty sure none of the Shippuden movies at least earned this much. Blood Prison for example only earned a few million total I think.


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mostly, people talk only about animation around here (especially because it`s a thread about animation, lol  ), but I feel like asking some questions about art. Art seems a bit more subjective, you can`t really say this is better than that in some cases.

So, when do you guys consider an episode to have good art and when does it have bad art?


----------



## Corax (Aug 17, 2012)

> Road to Ninja current total gross: $12,244,463
> I don't know where to find the comparison numbers for the other Naruto movies, but I'm pretty sure none of the Shippuden movies at least earned this much. Blood Prison for example only earned a few million total I think.


Interesting but it was ranked 3 rd in 1 st week  (2nd was The Dark Knight Rises, and it had almost 2 times more screens). Seems like Naruto movies are really popular in Japan.


----------



## Kony (Aug 17, 2012)

mads2194 said:


> Mostly, people talk only about animation around here (especially because it`s a thread about animation, lol  ), but I feel like asking some questions about art. Art seems a bit more subjective, you can`t really say this is better than that in some cases.
> 
> So, when do you guys consider an episode to have good art and when does it have bad art?



Yeah good question.

Personally, I like many different styles: Masayuki Kouda's one for example. 
Also, I enjoyed Shippuden 131's art style a lot. 
Seiko Asai and Masahiko Murata impress me, with a very simple -but elegant- style. On episodes 35, 42, 211 or 246.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 17, 2012)

Archah said:


> About that unknown animator on #275, at least we know he has to be one of this four animators: Ishizaki Yuko, Kon Fumiko, Takagi Yuji, Kameyama Shinya.
> 
> I'm pretty sure because those are the only animators that worked on episodes #256, #263 and #275, and all that episodes shared the same style in the "special scene" of every episode.
> 
> ...



I think you can maybe narrow it down to Kon Fumiko or Kameyama Shinya, they have worked on a lot more shows and a couple movies. The other 2 haven't been credited with much.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2012)

*


Archah said:



			About that unknown animator on #275, at least we know he has to be one of this four animators: Ishizaki Yuko, Kon Fumiko, Takagi Yuji, Kameyama Shinya.

I'm pretty sure because those are the only animators that worked on episodes #256, #263 and #275, and all that episodes shared the same style in the "special scene" of every episode.


Spoiler: Episode 256 












Spoiler: Episode 263 












Spoiler: Episode 275 











Click to expand...




insane111 said:



			I think you can maybe narrow it down to Kon Fumiko or Kameyama Shinya, they have worked on a lot more shows and a couple movies. The other 2 haven't been credited with much.
		
Click to expand...



After looking at some episodes that involve Keiichi Ishida, 2ch was probably right about it being uncredited work from Ishida. Because I keep seeing the same effect animation in the episodes that involved Ishida. 

And in one recent episode that Ishida was in, there was some of the same sketchiness when illustrating speed that was the recent Naruto episodes. Plus the usual effect animation.*


----------



## Archah (Aug 17, 2012)

What's the point of keeping him uncredited through so many episodes? It could be a typo in one episode, but three/four/five episodes...


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 17, 2012)

Archah said:


> What's the point of keeping him uncredited through so many episodes? It could be a typo in one episode, but three/four/five episodes...



Is Ishida one of Studio Pierrot's in-house animators? I know in _Dragon Ball Z_ Nakatsuru Katsuyoshi did a bit of uncredited key animation and chief animation supervising on Studio Carpenter episodes so maybe it's something similar here?


----------



## neshru (Aug 17, 2012)

mads2194 said:


> So, when do you guys consider an episode to have good art and when does it have bad art?


An episode has good art when the drawings are good. Drawings don't have to be on model to be good (in fact most skilled animators have drawing styles of their own), but they must not be herp derp-bad (watch any outsourced Shippuuden episode that doesn't feature a chief animation director if you want an example of "herp derp-bad").
If you have a working pair of eyes (most anime fans unfortunately don't), you should be able to tell when a drawing looks genuinely good, regardless of how close or distant it is from the reference design.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think the following one aired yet. correct me if not.
From number on the sheet, it seems from episode 499 (279).


If anyone interested, some of 205's storyboard here.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 18, 2012)

that badass white zetsu


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh thank you tkROUT !

It seems that we will have some added scenes.


----------



## Corax (Aug 18, 2012)

> I don't think the following one aired yet. correct me if not.
> From number on the sheet, it seems from episode 499 (279).


Possibly but with current pacing it should be about chapters 543-544 and I cant remember any panels with Zetsu/Hinata/Kiba and Shino.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 18, 2012)

This episode was awsome I wasn't expecting much for this episode since most of it had talking and barley any action, although the animation for the barrier breaking was amazing I instantly noticed that it resembles the rock stacking by killer bee. I was doing research on this animator after this episode but I don't think he is Ishida I was watching episode 1 of accel world and I did not notice the style also a couple of episodes Ishida worked on like the kuruko no basket episodes and the familiar of zero but I could not find the style that was used in those episodes.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 18, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> I don't think the following one aired yet. correct me if not.
> From number on the sheet, it seems from episode 499 (279).


Is it the first time they communicate about upcoming episodes with this kind of storyboard ?
Thank you for the news, I hope it's a good sign about animation staff for the episodes 499 and 500.


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2012)

Kiba's and Hinata's shots show a good art.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 18, 2012)

Kony said:


> Kiba's and Hinata's shots show a good art.


The last great episode with Hinata and action fillers was the 166...
I really hope a great surprise there.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2012)

*


tkROUT said:



			I don't think the following one aired yet. correct me if not.
From number on the sheet, it seems from episode 499 (279).


If anyone interested, some of 205's storyboard here.
		
Click to expand...


And here I thought it wasn't interesting enough to post



wowfel said:



			This episode was awsome I wasn't expecting much for this episode since most of it had talking and barley any action, although the animation for the barrier breaking was amazing I instantly noticed that it resembles the rock stacking by killer bee. I was doing research on this animator after this episode but I don't think he is Ishida I was watching episode 1 of accel world and I did not notice the style also a couple of episodes Ishida worked on like the kuruko no basket episodes and the familiar of zero but I could not find the style that was used in those episodes.
		
Click to expand...


Really ? In episode#17 of Kuruko No Basket, Kuruko's Ignite Pass scene resembles the latter scenes in Naruto that have that sketchiness to them


Edit:
BTW Do u guys think that Gorou could've done this b/c I get an Gorouish vibe from this scene here

Spoiler:  






*


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2012)

So it looks like we're going to get some filler Team 8 scenes that were sorely lacking in the manga? Sounds cool.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 18, 2012)

From pics/drawing  I think 279 will be Hiromi Yoshinuma's team. Also because of the fact that few more of same team's sheet are on auction like 241,253,260. So we'll be back to 8 team rota by the time; 271 was by same team.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2012)

WTF
I'm out for a week, without any hope for the weekly episode and this is the result? 

I think it's the most outstanding scene of that key animator. Some research is really needed at this point from some sakuga's uploaders.

Next episode looks good for the Beom-Seok Hong team. I'm also starting to like the Chief Direction of Ukulele like neshru said some days ago.

And finally some fillers, looking at that storyboard.


----------



## Kony (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't notice Junya Koshiba's arrival on the series (271's and 275's storyboards).
He, Kouda and Kumagai should be a nice team on 277.
But after two average performances from Abe, I wonder if Bleach's staff can do anything without a better team of animators.




tkROUT said:


> From pics/drawing  I think 279 will be Hiromi Yoshinuma's team.



Yeah It could be. But looks pretty good for a Yoshinuma episode.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 19, 2012)

Since movie thread is not suitable, posting here incase some are interested.
Leopard raw's TV-rip
This one is has some previously unseen parts from movie. 
1:30-1:39 is worst looking.


----------



## Archah (Aug 19, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I'm also starting to like the Chief Direction of Ukulele like neshru said some days ago.



Yeah, basically because he corrected a lot of drawings this time. Last episode he barely corrected a few scenes, so it seemed like nothing.

I really want to see him back as animation supervisor. I always liked his art style, with so detailed faces and great movement animation.


----------



## neshru (Aug 19, 2012)

I actually didn't like Ukulele's work at all in the last episode. He left waaay too many ugly drawings untouched. If you compare one of the episodes where he is AD to last week's episode, you will have an hard time finding any similarity in the drawings.

I hope he isn't already burnt out after two episodes as a chief AD in row, lol. He and Asai should learn the art of being a chief AD from Tokuda


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2012)

Well anyway episodes with chief AD looks way better than without. Korean episodes without chief AD have a lot bad art (esp. episodes from the first two arcs).  276 has chief AD so we should expect average art at least.


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> I hope he isn't already burnt out after two episodes as a chief AD in row, lol. He and Asai should learn the art of being a chief AD from Tokuda



I was just comparing some AD work and stumbled upon the staff used in Pain Invasion Arc. My dear God, was he spammed with work back then: almost all episodes in that arc have him as Chief AD. I almost feel bad for how much he was abused.



neshru said:


> He left waaay too many ugly drawings untouched



Maybe those were already fixed by him but due to time constraints he couldn`t do more


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone know who animated this? Looks somewhat like Kouda`s style.

Yes. 1080p.

Also, has Norio Matsumoto had any work on Shippuden? (Besides the UNIQLO promo)


----------



## neshru (Aug 20, 2012)

I think that was Hironori Tanaka's work.
But it's funny that you would call it similar to Kouda's style, when we hardly know what Kouda's key animation looks like. I think there is a single scene in all of Shippuden that we can say without a doubt was animated by Kouda.



mads2194 said:


> Also, has Norio Matsumoto had any work on Shippuden? (Besides the UNIQLO promo)


----------



## mads2194 (Aug 20, 2012)

neshru said:


> I think that was Hironori Tanaka's work.
> But it's funny that you would call it similar to Kouda's style, when we hardly know what Kouda's key animation looks like. I think there is a single scene in all of Shippuden that we can say without a doubt was animated by Kouda.


I think it is indeed him, based on a MAD showing his work. He`s also credited for the episode that includes those scenes. After looking a bit more into his work, it seems he was also worked on NS #131.

I like his style a lot. It`s just so hectic and dynamic at the same time, everything while making every movement seem epic and natural at the same time.

About the Kouda part, I just felt like his style mostly resembles with the one seen in Kouda episodes in NS. 


Too bad he doesn`t work more often on the series . Guess only Suzuki level+ episodes have enough budget to support him.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 20, 2012)

> But it's funny that you would call it similar to Kouda's style, when we hardly know what Kouda's key animation looks like


I agree I could not spot koudas key animation I only  know how his art style looks like if anyone knows. I am really interested in what scenes he animated on which episode if anyone know please post it on the fourm.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 23, 2012)

The episode was really good, I liked the pieces of background animation. Surprised to see Ukulele as KA with the team of Beom Seok. Background Art was great and so the Storyboard and the music selection.


----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2012)

Possibly Ukulele did the part with Black Zetsu assault (when he uses mokuton to attack Mei and shinobi squad). It and Gedo-Mazo assault were the best scenes animation-wise.


----------



## Kony (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow that Mei VS Black Zetsu was pretty well done. i really enjoyed this scene, like the episode in deed. 

Next episode looks shit.


----------



## Archah (Aug 23, 2012)

Mei using Youton technique against Zetsu is animated (or retouched) by Ukulele. Her nose is clearly Ukulele style.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Probably 03:20-03:48 and 14:21-14:36


----------



## Kony (Aug 23, 2012)

After reading 280's summary, I hope a great direction (I like those characters, and storyline seems good).


----------



## neshru (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like the animator who did the nice scene last week had a hand in this episode too, even if just for a few seconds.

The episode also had a couple of seconds on interesting art at 13:20-13:22. Wonder what that was all about.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 24, 2012)

> Looks like the animator who did the nice scene last week had a hand in this episode too, even if just for a few seconds.


What scene did that animator do this week.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 24, 2012)

> BTW Do u guys think that Gorou could've done this b/c I get an Gorouish vibe from this scene here


I think you get that vibe because of the scene before kakashi's sword breaks the shockwave impact that kinda looks like smoke resembles, the scenes he did when Sasuke kicked killer be to the neck it nearly looks the same as this one and the scene where Itachi and Sasuke clash with there arms in the beginning of the fight.


----------



## neshru (Aug 24, 2012)

wowfel said:


> What scene did that animator do this week.


2 shots of random ninjas cutting roots, from 3:18 to 3:26.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 24, 2012)

> 2 shots of random ninjas cutting roots, from 3:18 to 3:26.


I don't think it was last weeks barrier breaking animator has a lot of sketchiness in his animation like when bee was transforming and shooting his tails.


----------



## neshru (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it is. Movement is consistent with his style, lines and distortion effects are consistent with his style, and even the use of glow effects and large white beams is consistent with his style.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 25, 2012)

I really don't think its him because he does not use sketchiness and the animation is not messy as the other scenes he animated.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks like his style to me.

*Spoiler*: __ 







The animator likes to do tentacle and similar stuff. 

Btw, I was re-watching Blood prison, any idea who did the following scene ? I think I have seen something similar animation or charcter art not sure.

Also, the following pic looks like Kouda, though Kouda isn't credited.


----------



## neshru (Aug 26, 2012)

That's Yamashita's work. Dunno about the seconds screen.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 27, 2012)

So, any rumors going around about any high quality stuff that could come out this Fall?


----------



## Kony (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, do you expect anything after two years ?

Kouda, Kouda, Kouda, Yamashita , Kouda, Kouda


----------



## neshru (Aug 27, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> So, any rumors going around about any high quality stuff that could come out this Fall?


If there were, someone would have posted them already


----------



## wowfel (Aug 27, 2012)

I noticed a scene in blood prison when Gai kicked rock lee to the beast I think it was that animator.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 27, 2012)

wowfel said:


> I noticed a scene in blood prison when Gai kicked rock lee to the beast I think it was that animator.



Nope, that was Yamashita again


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 27, 2012)

The action with black zetsu reminds me of old kabuto vs saskura, yamato and naruto, as i remember it was also ukulele episode.

267 is surprisingly good! it had nice direction, and felt like a war! animation was nice also.


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2012)

Next episode should have pretty nice shots according to the preview.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2012)

Next is Hong-Rong s episode. His art is usually above average. From all outsourced episodes I like his art the most.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> Next is Hong-Rong s episode.


With Seiko Asai, as chief animation director, which is a good thing.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 30, 2012)

It was an average episode the animation wasn't even good it just had pretty colors and good mouth syncing but the kyuubi can barley talk wtf animators did a horrible job with the kyuubi he opens his mouth and closes it.


----------



## pussyking (Aug 30, 2012)

What episodes did the AD who did Pain animals vs Jiraya in the base and the nice CQC of Sasuke vs Itachi in the first ep of their fight work on?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hironori Tanaka was AD for Pain animals vs Jiraya episode while Akitoshi Yokoyama was ED, the guy who storyboarded Gaara vs. Naruto and the final fight in Naruto Shippūden: The Will of Fire. And Gorou Sessha was the AD for episode #135, who is currently the Assistant Director for Naruto SD*


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 30, 2012)

neshru said:


> That's Yamashita's work. Dunno about the seconds screen.


I don't know why, but that was one of my favorites from the movie. The shape of face or flame style or animation.



wowfel said:


> It was an average episode the animation wasn't even good it just had pretty colors and good mouth syncing but the kyuubi can barley talk wtf animators did a horrible job with the kyuubi he opens his mouth and closes it.


Just watched the episode, the Kyuubi scenes were odd and horribly hilarious. It might be corrected in DVD release though. 
After watching todays episode I'm glad 276 wasn't inhouse/Kouda.Kouda's art used to be my favorite among regulars but it has gone down so much.  I know Kouda is really overused still.... This episode's was plain bad. I dislike the derp faces in the episode with tilted mouth.
I haven't seen latest Rock Lee episode but knowing it was by Kouda, I won't be surprised if it got better treatment.
277 had reused parts, very limited animation, bad track selection/direction, some abrupt flashbacks and tracks.
Well good thing is Kumagai will be no longer supervising the show.
Also on positive note, Yamashita wasn't in this one, so he might work on later events.
278-Hong Rong, 279-Hiromi Yoshinuma's team/studio mostly. After that it will be interesting to see who will return for in-house episodes as movie production is over. Hopefully 282 onwards continue conon and Yamashita returns then on main show.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 30, 2012)

*Tkrout what did u think of Kingdom#13*


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 30, 2012)

^from Kingdom anime thread,


tkROUT said:


> Episode 12 was great. When I saw ep.13's preview I thought it looks Wakabayashi storyboard, but then I though he did 11's also, so it won't be probably. But little surprised to see ep.13's was also Wakabayashi storyboard.
> 
> The episode was going good , the flashback slowed down the pace. Still I like that monster Lan Kai. Though my favorite villian was Muta, because of the way he talks, ...dabe, funny.


Episode took time to pick up, but Lankai's fight was good. Lankai's monstrous body with Wakabayashi's trademark angles gave good perspective which I like. I think CG animation allowed many good things/movements that wouldn't have been possible with normal bugdet(animator) traditional animation.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't worry tkROUT, the last episode of Kouda from Naruto SD was just average.
277 is nothing more, I disliked how they handled the Kyuubi. They're lazy to animate the mouth? If so, it's better to do as the Hachibi.

Kouda is just abused, needs a good break. Yamashita can save him/her for the next big events or some good fillers.

279 won't be by Yoshinuma, he is with another studio now and he's doing regular key animation. He was also there on episode 277 (previously - 2nd KA on 273).


----------



## neshru (Aug 30, 2012)

Enjoyed today's episode a lot. Nothing fancy, but extremely solid nonetheless. The drawings in particular were the best I've seen from Kouda in a while, so sharp.

Yamashita still draws the kyuubi better, though


----------



## DonutKid (Aug 31, 2012)

i don't know much about the anime industry, but am i the only one who thinks that they should start saving budget? i mean, there are major fights coming in consecutively later on.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 31, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Don't worry tkROUT, the last episode of Kouda from Naruto SD was just average.
> 277 is nothing more, I disliked how they handled the Kyuubi. They're lazy to animate the mouth? If so, it's better to do as the Hachibi.
> Kouda is just abused, needs a good break. Yamashita can save him/her for the next big events or some good fillers.


Well, this episode wasn't really important so I don't mind, but it will be intesting who will work from in-house episode now movie is over. Some early shippuden and P1 Naruto will/are coming back, while Gorou and Chiyuki Tanaka will be missed in main show.

Studio got 18 ADs work on the movie, hopefully few of them come to main show.



darkap89 said:


> 279 won't be by Yoshinuma, he is with another studio now and he's doing regular key animation. He was also there on episode 277 (previously - 2nd KA on 273).


I didn't mean Yoshinuma himself/herself, but the team. I looked up in previous episodes, it was by Mouse. You can call it Onada or Sugai team then. 

Has Tokuda moved to other show ? If not hopefully he/she working on something important.

I'm looking forward to see what good episode in-house team comes up.
The show has been mostly outsourced. From 263-276 , only 3 in-house episodes.
276-acktools(?)
275-Piggy
274-Pierrot plus(+Jiwoo)
*273-in house*
272-Piggy
271-Mouse
*270-in house*
269-Pierrot plus(+Hanjin)
268-Piggy
267-acktools
*266-in house*
265-Mouse
264-Pierrot plus(+Jiwoo)
263-Piggy

I don't have Rock Lee or Shirokuma cafe in Computer, so can't check but how many episodes are outsourced in those shows btw ?


----------



## braves41 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Polar Bear's Cafe *has had 7 outsourced episodes out of 22 so far.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 31, 2012)

Regarding in-house episodes, I hope for the return of Kengo Matsumoto. He/She's from IG or is a Pierrot AD/animator?

Kayano Tomizawa might be replaced by Shigeki Kawai, but I don't really know.

I think it's too much asking for the return of Tokuda and Kanezuka as regulars ADs.


----------



## braves41 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kengo Matsumoto is ex-Production I.G, he's a freelancer now.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 1, 2012)

braves41 said:


> Kengo Matsumoto is ex-Production I.G, he's a freelancer now.



Thanks for clarification


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 3, 2012)

Predictions:

279 - Yukiko Iwata & Eiichi Tokura, Seiko Asai (C)
280 - Naoki Takahashi, Zenjirou Ukulele (C)
281 - Kengo Matsumoto
282 - Eum Ik-Hyun


----------



## Kony (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah it should be good !

But 279's storyboard pictures seem better than a Tokura episode, even with Asai as Chief director (Kiba and Hinata look nice)


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yeah it should be good !
> 
> But 279's storyboard pictures seem better than a Tokura episode, even with Asai as Chief director (Kiba and Hinata look nice)



I think the storyboard is from Yoshihiro Sugai. But this has nothing to do with the actual animation, I think.


----------



## Kony (Sep 3, 2012)

I am talking about the drawings. Hmm, we'll know with the preview Thursday.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 3, 2012)

My dreamlist ( for filler stuff ) :

-279 : Hiromi Yoshinuma.
-280 : Shigeki Kawai as AD, with Hayato Date as episode director and storyboarder.
-281 : Kayano Tomizawa.
-282 : Masayuki Kouda.


The episode 280 will be the episode 500 of the series. They must do something very good.
And the episode 282 should be the one which starts the 10th anniversary of the anime...
I expect a great month of october, without Ik Hyun Eum and the other mediocre AD. 
Please Studio Pierrot, give them some holidays, and call back Yamashita, Murata and Suzuki quickly... please !


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 3, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> My dreamlist ( for filler stuff ) :
> I expect a great month of october, without Ik Hyun Eum and the other mediocre AD.
> Please Studio Pierrot, give them some holidays, and call back Yamashita, Murata and Suzuki quickly... please !



I think you'll be disappointed then, 3 good ADs in a row? : P
Let's see.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 3, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I think you'll be disappointed then, 3 good ADs in a row? : P
> Let's see.


I know I'm a dreamer...

But my opinion is : for the tenth anniversary, they can do a staff rotation even better than they did between the episodes 245 to 253...

-245 : Chiyuki Tanaka 
-246 : Shigeki Kawai, Murata as ED and storyboarder.
-247 : Hong Rong, (C) Yumenosuke Tokuda.
-248 : Hiroyuki Yamashita.
-249 : Masayuki Kouda.
-250 : Ik Hyun Eum.
-251 : Kumiko Horikoshi.
-252 : Hiroyuki Yamashita, Hayato Date as storyboarder and ED with Shigeki Kawai.
-253 : Hiromi Yoshinuma.

It was for sure one of the most impressive and solid rotation staff list on two months on the Shipp?den series.

I want more for the ten years of naruto !!


----------



## Kony (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know why they should do something special for the 500th episode -_-

What did they do for the 100th, the 200th ... ?

And I think that the 10th anniversary present is the movie by Kishimoto, nothing more.

I am the one who would like to see again an Asai/Murata episode, like on the episodes 139 and 146 of the first series


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kony said:


> I am the one who would like to see again an Asai/Murata episode, like on the episodes 139 and 146 of the first series



What I liked about these episodes were storyboard, direction and the use of linear and rectangular-like shadows. They were cool.

Too bad on Shippuuden Murata and Asai weren't like this anymore and without a proper team of key animators.


----------



## Kony (Sep 4, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> What I liked about these episodes were storyboard, direction and the use of linear and rectangular-like shadows. They were cool.
> 
> Too bad on Shippuuden Murata and Asai weren't like this anymore and without a proper team of key animators.



Totally agree, but imo Shippuden 246 showed us the same amazing direction during the scene animated by Murata himself. Shippuden 35 had a similar quality also.

Shippuden 42, 55, 138 , and Naruto 110, 157 were less well-done.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 4, 2012)

Kony said:


> I don't know why they should do something special for the 500th episode -_-
> 
> What did they do for the 100th, the 200th ... ?


Nothing special, but the proximity between the 500th episode and the tenth anniversary ( only 2 weeks ) is a good reason, imo, to celebrate it with a very good animation staff.

Wait and see... the end of this week to know the next staff list rotation.


----------



## Kony (Sep 6, 2012)

As expected, what a great work from Seiko Asai (sorry, fanboy).

Enjoy the lulz


----------



## Archah (Sep 6, 2012)

*Next ADs*

*279:* Yokota Mamoru & Kanezuka Yasuhiko (surely Chief AD)
*280:* Onishi Masaya
*281:* Eum Ik-hyun
*282:* Ishizaki Yuko & Rong Hong

Kawai Shigeki directing #280 with Kagawa Yutaka storyboarding it.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 6, 2012)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *279:* Yokota Mamoru & Kanezuka Yasuhiko (surely Chief AD)
> *280:* Onishi Masaya
> ...


Oh thanks.
What can you say about Onishi Masaya ? 
Is he a great Bleach animation director ?


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Who is Yokota Mamoru?
Onishi Masaya... I was waiting for it! I'm curious to see the key animators behind it. I've high expectations.

282 again the Hong Rong team... let's count
263 - 268 - 272 - 275 - 278 - 282

C'mon!!!


----------



## HokageLuffy (Sep 6, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Who is Yokota Mamoru?
> Onishi Masaya... I was waiting for it! I'm curious to see the key animators behind it. I've high expectations.
> 
> 282 again the Hong Rong team... let's count
> ...



Hong Rong himself hasn't been an AD since 268 though.

I was quite impressed with 278, I thought the art was very good. Very surprising considering the similarities staff-wise with this episode and 272. Next week looks average.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 6, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Hong Rong himself hasn't been an AD since 268 though.
> 
> I was quite impressed with 278, I thought the art was very good. Very surprising considering the similarities staff-wise with this episode and 272. Next week looks average.



But if you look the key animators, they're always the same. That's also what counts.


----------



## Archah (Sep 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Oh thanks.
> What can you say about Onishi Masaya ?
> Is he a great Bleach animation director ?



Yeah, he was one of the best Bleach ADs, so he should have a great key animators list.


----------



## Kony (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh new ADs , I like it !


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 6, 2012)

Archah said:


> Yeah, he was one of the best Bleach ADs, so he should have a great key animators list.


Thanks !
With Kawai as episode director and a very good storyboarder, it smells good !


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 6, 2012)

^ Kawai as director hasn't done anything impressive imo. And the storyboarder did episode137, 262 etc. So not much expectation. 
I was expecting Onishi Masaya (280), he was one of ADs for Road to Ninja. Would be cool if Chikara Sakurai or Masaru Hyodo also show up.

I'm waiting for next OP. Yamashita hasn't shown up (in 277) and if he won't be in 280 also he might be doing the OP. Next OP's visual will tell how next season will be animation wise and budget-wise.
This episode still had Kumanagi as series assistant director.

edit:From Yokota Mamoru's twit, with  on next week,


> 多分来週、わしの作画回うーあー pic.twitter.com/WH6vIFKn


----------



## Archah (Sep 6, 2012)

Btw, next episode #279 will be storyboarded by a new Bleach guy, Saito Tetsuto (斉藤哲人). He storyboarded some great episodes like #119 or #166, and one of my favourite episodes (#294), as well as movies 2 and 3. Also did key animation at movies 1, 3 and 4, and only one Bleach TV series episode, last one (366).

So one more Bleach staff guy coming to Shippuuden.


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice to see Kanezuka again. Very good AD list though to bad that they ll animate fillers.


----------



## Combine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, at least Eum Ik-hyun is stuck animating the "Mom's are tough!" episode 

Kanezuka doing next ep with the White Zetsu should be interesting. And the new AD from Bleach doing the Deidara ep should also be something to see.

But back to Hong Rong again? That guy is really overworked.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Sep 6, 2012)

I lurk this thread all the time, but rarely do I post.  I just want to say I appreciate all the info and insight you guys provide, this thread also lets me know if I have good stuff to look forward to in the series.  I'm glad to know there are people out there that appreciate animation at least as much as I do.

I'm not sure how relevant this is to the thread, but I tweeted Yutaka Nakamura a few weeks back, asking if he'd work on Naruto, knowing it'd be a long shot.  For those who are interested, this was his reply:

中村　　豊 ‏@sekise10
@HyperLethal Sorry for the late reply.I mainly work for the company I belong to, so I think there would be no chance to Naruto.

Gah, it was worth a try.  As for more on topic of the thread, I hope these high tier Bleach animators bring their game.  With the recent disappointments in the manga, I'm looking for the anime to keep me hyped.

Cheers.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not surprised by that, unless Nakamura's studio is asked to work on an episode it's unlikely he would be allowed to work on titles outside of their workload. What I'd like to know is if Wakabayashi will be returning soon. His storyboarding for other shows kind of puts a damper on that hope, though.


----------



## Kony (Sep 7, 2012)

Episode 280 should look like episode 231, I think.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 7, 2012)

> Btw, next episode #279 will be storyboarded by a new Bleach guy, Saito Tetsuto (斉藤哲人). He storyboarded some great episodes like #119 or #166, and one of my favourite episodes (#294), as well as movies 2 and 3. Also did key animation at movies 1, 3 and 4, and only one Bleach TV series episode, last one (366).


So the guy who did ginjou vs ichigo is going to be next weeks AD does that mean he will also do key animation in the episode?


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2012)

wowfel said:


> So the guy who did ginjou vs ichigo is going to be next weeks AD does that mean he will also do key animation in the episode?



I don't know what scenes of Bleach #366 he did (last part of Ichigo vs Ginjo wasn't him, it was Wada Takaaki), we only know he did key animation in that episode.

About the question itself, it's unknown if he'll do key animation in the episode he'll storyboard or not. We'll have to wait till the episode gets released to check it out.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 7, 2012)

> I don't know what scenes of Bleach #366 he did (last part of Ichigo vs Ginjo wasn't him, it was Wada Takaaki), we only know he did key animation in that episode.
> 
> About the question itself, it's unknown if he'll do key animation in the episode he'll storyboard or not. We'll have to wait till the episode gets released to check it out.


Is Myasa Onishi going to be a key animator in episode 280 or is that a mystery too.


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Is Myasa Onishi going to be a key animator in episode 280 or is that a mystery too.



Unknown too.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 8, 2012)

Next episode looks great wow finally we get filler fighting im so happy.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 9, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Is Myasa Onishi going to be a key animator in episode 280 or is that a mystery too.



The key animators are never known until the episode airs (unless there's a recognizable scene in the preview).


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 9, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> edit:From Yokota Mamoru's twit, with  on next week,



The drawing is interesting. But the key animators with him will be bad, so. I'm not expecting anything


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2012)

Pff, the writing on that image calls Shino "the man with the biggest penis in the story"


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 9, 2012)

Geg said:


> Pff, the writing on that image calls Shino "the man with the biggest penis in the story"


Really ? 
I always thought Shino had something to hide... but I had no idea ahah.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 13, 2012)

I already like the new Animation Director for this team after the first minutes. Consistent art (also thanks to Kanezuka as Chief) and the animation it's far far better than when handled by Yukiko Iwata. I hope he stays.

Regarding Onishi Masaya... oh, woah 
Looks better than Kouda!
Action x1000. And... Sasuke lol


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, Onishi Masaya seems to be a great AD for Shippuden.


----------



## Archah (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, it seems Kanezuka didn't work as Chief AD. In fact, there were no Chief AD this time.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 13, 2012)

Archah said:


> Wow, it seems Kanezuka didn't work as Chief AD. In fact, there were no Chief AD this time.



Lol, I thought Kanezuka was there.
Oh well. Good for the AD...


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2012)

Rewatched the preview, and yes, animation looks awesome. Mifune cutting the clay , especially. Very excited for this episode.

Today'one was good in terms of art/animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2012)

*Checked out the preview after reading Darkap and Kony's comment. And by the preview, it do have potential to be good action episode, but Yutaka Kagawa's storyboards tends to be dry when it's comes to an action episode, so yeah....... *


----------



## Warsaint777 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys!  I haven't posted/looked on here in a while, however I have been checking the anime weekly for well made eps.  It seems the last exceptional one was the Tobi-Yondaime one.  But, God, how exceptional.  I still think about the close up of naruto's mother nuzzling his tiny head.  So beautiful.  

Anyway, Animeblue, I was actually also going to ask you for some good suggestions on any particularly well animated sequences in any anime in the last year really (or how long its been since I was on here).  Any titles you can offer?  Don't hurt yourself, I'm just asking for anything that really jumps out at you in your mind.  Kind of like how the dude who did the crazy Pain-Naruto episode also did the last episode of Birdy Decode, etc.

Also RIP Bleach.  Unbeleivable.  I don't care how retarded Kubo is-- the anime had some of the most beautiful animation and combat I've seen before.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2012)

*Nice to see u again Warsaint and for your question, check out my  or .

As for Shingo Yamashita, he hasn't done any action scenes lately
*


----------



## Warsaint777 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh awesome!  That's exactly what I need is a couple of youtube channels of you guys.  Thanks a ton I'm going to have so much fun now haha.

Next episode looks to be well made.  I look forward to it.

By the way Anime Blue (sorry this is off Naruto topic)- do you or anyone here know what the Studio(s) and animators that were doing Bleach are now doing...?


----------



## Pagatcha (Sep 13, 2012)

Screens from next week episode

Looks like yamashita drawings on the mifune part


----------



## Kony (Sep 13, 2012)

Episode 280's Mifune looks 100x more badass than Shippuden 272's one


----------



## neshru (Sep 13, 2012)

Next week looks surprisingly good. Besides the nice action scene which could be the work of a single animator, the movement in general looks really solid. I don't know where that AD came from, but I hope he's here to stay.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2012)

*



			By the way Anime Blue (sorry this is off Naruto topic)- do you or anyone here know what the Studio(s) and animators that were doing Bleach are now doing...?
		
Click to expand...


Masashi Kudo is making his directory debut with Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You and Kyou no Asuka Show. Masashi Sogo is working with Masashi Ishihama(Bleach OP#13) on Shin Sekai Yori. Yuzuru Tachikawa and Shinichi Kurita are still working on the upcoming project, Aratanaru Sekai together. Kazunori Mizuno, Masaya Onishi, Noriyuki Abe and Hiroaki Imaki seem to be working on Shippuden. As for he others, it seem they're working on Rock Lee and Shirokuma Caf?




			Next week looks surprisingly good. Besides the nice action scene which could be the work of a single animator, the movement in general looks really solid. I don't know where that AD came from, but I hope he's here to sta
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts on Bleach#365*


----------



## wowfel (Sep 14, 2012)

> Thoughts on Bleach#365


What do you mean by that.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 14, 2012)

wowfel said:


> What do you mean by that.



That Onishi Masaya was one of the ADs of Bleach #365.


----------



## Combine (Sep 14, 2012)

Kony said:


> Episode 280's Mifune looks 100x more badass than Shippuden 272's one


Lol, I'd argue that ep 272 was probably one of the worst animated and drawn episodes in quite a while. It was really that bad.


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2012)

Combine said:


> Lol, I'd argue that ep 272 was probably one of the worst animated and drawn episodes in quite a while. It was really that bad.



269 was definitely worse


----------



## wowfel (Sep 14, 2012)

The preview looks epic, I really had faith in studio peirriot for extending fights and adding in canon filler like they did in the final arc in yu yu hakusho they extended the fights so much and made it much better.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 14, 2012)

> 269 was definitely worse


Tsumuto oshiro ftw that mountain destroying scene looked amazing.


----------



## neshru (Sep 15, 2012)

Geg said:


> 269 was definitely worse


They were equally bad. Probably done by the same team, too.


----------



## Combine (Sep 15, 2012)

neshru said:


> They were equally bad. Probably done by the same team, too.


According to the animation list, 269 was done by Bum-Chul Chang, Hye-Jung Hue and Hong-Kun Park. 272 was done by Hiroki Abe, Min-Seop Shin, Boo-Hee Lee and (C) Zenjirou Ukulele. So looks like mainly Korean outsourcers for both.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 16, 2012)

^Different teams
272-Piggy (282,278,275,*272*,268,263 etc)  abuse
269-Pierrot plus (with Hanjin animation)

 On Yamashita doing 280, I'm more intersted he or who will do the OP. If 8 team rota goes, Yamashita may appear again in 288. Since 282 will cover 541-542, and with 1.5 chapters per episode pace, 288 may cover 550/551.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Hiroyuki Yamashita scene <3
Pure awesomeness!

The weird thing was only that line around the Mifune's blade, hmm.

Next episode, quite good for an Eum-Ik Hyun ep.


----------



## Archah (Sep 20, 2012)

Btw, Kouda Masayuki 2nd KA.

And a BONES Animation Dept 2nd KA too: Okada Erika (岡田絵里香).


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 20, 2012)

Archah said:


> Btw, Kouda Masayuki 2nd KA.
> 
> And a BONES Animation Dept 2nd KA too: Okada Erika (岡田絵里香).



Bones on Naruto? 
It's the first time? XD

Oh, also Matsumoto Kengo is back.


----------



## neshru (Sep 20, 2012)

Episode was okay. There wasn't much nice animation besides the stuff shown on last week's preview, but at least the new AD draws better than Kanayo Tomizawa.

And Hiroyuki Yamashita is indeed back. He also wasn't credited under the usual "Pierrot Animation Room", for some reason. I wonder if that has any meaning.


----------



## Archah (Sep 20, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Bones on Naruto?
> It's the first time? XD
> 
> Oh, also Matsumoto Kengo is back.



Yeah, I think it's the first time 

Yeah, Kengo, Nozaki Reiko, Koyanagi Tatsuya and Nishihara Rinako back. It maybe means Naruto SD or Shirokuma Cafe will end soon


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2012)

Good work from Onishi Masaya and animation team. It would be nice if they could animate more canon episodes. Nice to see what Kengo is back. I expect at least 1 (or 2) special episodes in October-November and overall increase in anime quality.


----------



## Kony (Sep 20, 2012)

Good animation. Art was somewhat irregular to me.
Yamashita as key animator is the best.

I hope Kouda/Yamashita/Masaya/Matsumoto as ADs during volumes 58 and 59 =)


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, in art somewhat off model. May be he'll adapt/improve as he works more on the series.
But Kawaii barely shows any improvement. More on that, Kumanagi still assistant director. I would have preferred Kanryou Kishikawa to continue as episode director for this team. At least better track selection. 
Or hopefully for important episodes they get some veterans like Satou Shinji as Story Board and Episode directors.
Aren't there any good Bleach episode directors ?  There are like only 2 in-house episodes per rota and it has to be Kawaii and Kumanagi ....

Ukulele was also KA, btw. And Yamashita returned in 28 episodes, that was long. (He did OP11 though, phew)



neshru said:


> He also wasn't credited under the usual "Pierrot Animation Room", for some reason.


Same has happened for some of his other episodes I checked.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah the art was a bit irregular. I think will be only a matter of time. Masaya Onishi has always worked on Bleach for years, Naruto has a completely different style. I like the way he handle the shadows.

Kengo Matsumoto did 18:20-18:44, and also the Kabuto scenes looks like his art style.


----------



## neshru (Sep 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Same has happened for some of his other episodes I checked.


I mean, whenever someone was credited under Pierrot Animation Room, he always was too. Or I could be wrong.



Kony said:


> Good animation. Art was somewhat irregular to me.


Art looked more regular than the average Shippuden AD to me. Definitely more consistent than Kanayo Tomizawa and Kengo Matsumoto.
For being a "standard" AD (someone that's not on Yamashita or Kouda's level), I think this new AD is the best they've had in a long time.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 21, 2012)

neshru said:


> I mean, whenever someone was credited under Pierrot Animation Room, he always was too. Or I could be wrong.



Oh I see. It is indeed rare. The only episode is ep.204. But he was storyboard/Animation director also.


*Spoiler*: __ 



絵コンテ・作画監督・山下宏幸

原画・松竹徳幸　多田雅治　藪野浩二　五反孝幸
　　　江原康之　*山下宏幸*　福世真奈美　津曲大介
　　　吉野三郎　前田義宏　増田伸孝　小坂倫洋
　　　富田恵美　高橋香織
　　　AIC
　　　黒田結花　鈴木勇　住矢祐樹　山田有慶
　　　*ぴえろ作画室
　　　チョン・ヨンフン　朱暁*



or does it mean him going free-lancer


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2012)

*Neshru and Tkrout, I wouldn't worry about too since it happen quite times in the past too and there some episodes where Masayuki Kouda isn't credited under Pierrot Animation Room*


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 21, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> Neshru and Tkrout, I wouldn't worry about too since *it happen quite times in the past too* and there some episodes where Masayuki Kouda isn't credited under Pierrot Animation Room



Not quite sometimes. Only ep.204.

I think you're mistaking about NS ep141,173, where pierrot animation room wasn't mentioned. (Neshru didn't mean those)

What Neshru meant, whenever others credited under Pierrot Animation Room, Yamashita, if was KA in episode, was always under Pierrot animation room too.

To which my answer was,  neshru is correct. Though, there is only one exception being ep.204. That was SB/AD by him also. There are no others.

About Kouda also, that has never happened. Only exception being NS ep.180. Kouda was AD also.

*Spoiler*: __ 



作画監督・甲田正行

原画・井上みゆき　九鬼朱　甲田正行　津曲大介
　　　拙者五郎　前田義宏　松本顕吾　松本昌代
　　　武藤信宏　山下祐
　　　シャフト
　　　阿部厳一朗
　　　スタジオグラフィティ
　　　青木里枝　小市由佳　田中志穂　山口杏奈
　　　ぴえろ作画室
　　　小柳達也　朱暁　チョン・ヨンフン




But in Kouda's case, towards end of P1 Naruto and starting of Sippuden, he had appeared ぴえろism(Pierrotism) instead of usual ぴえろ作画室 (Pierrot animation room)

correct me if wrong.



Archah said:


> Kouda wasn't credited under Pierrot Animation Room tag in NS #280.


Yeah , it was odd. Both Kouda and Yamashita.
I was trying to answer if that has happened before this one.


----------



## Archah (Sep 21, 2012)

Kouda wasn't credited under Pierrot Animation Room tag in . In fact, Nishihara Rinako wasn't credited as Pierrot animator, and she is a Pierrot animator too.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2012)

*Guess you guys are not counting Tsuru/Suzuki episodes and Yokoyama episode*


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 21, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Guess you guys are not counting Tsuru/Suzuki episodes and Yokoyama episode*



Even counting them.

repeat//


tkROUT said:


> I think you're mistaking about NS ep141,173, where pierrot animation room wasn't mentioned. (Neshru didn't mean those)



The point of discussion is that Yamashita and Kouda weren't under Pierrot animation room *while others are mentioned under that.* 

What you're talking is about episodes where Kouda, Yamashita aren't under Peirrot animation room. But you're missing the 2nd condition. In those episodes even others aren't mentioned under Pierrot animation room or simply put Pierrot animation room wasn't in KA credit.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 24, 2012)

Prediction for the next month.

282 - Hong Rong (already confirmed)
283 - Masayuki Kouda or Hiroyuki Yamashita
284 - Beom-seok Hong
285 - Kengo Matsumoto
286 - Hiroki Abe & Shin Min Seop

For this new fall season, I'm considering 3 in-house teams:
*Onishi Masaya* (KA team formed by many Studio Izuna members like Ayano Fujita, Megumi Tomita and some ex-Bleach KAs - like 280)
*Kengo Matsumoto* (team with members from Tomizawa/Tanaka teams)
*Masayuki Kouda/Hiroyuki Yamashita* (Pierrot Animation Room + Pierrot)

Bonus:
*Kumiko Horikoshi* here and there.

Regarding OP+ED I don't know what to say. Maybe Yamashita again for the OP. I always hope for a comeback of Suzuki+Tsuru.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 24, 2012)

*Here mines

#283: Beom-Seok Hong , Zenjirou Ukulel
#284: Masayuki Kouda
#285: Hiromi Yoshinuma 
#286: Kayano Tomizawa

As  OP and ED, It's possible that Kazunori Mizuno will be charage of it again. Although I would to see Tsuru doing it. And ED might be an man show again. Maybe Kouda or Hiroyuki Yamashita*


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ah, returning on episode 280, under 2nd Key Animation

even Masayuki Kouda and Rinako Nishihara are not credited under Pierrot Animation Room. Only Zhu Xiao.

I think, maybe, they're credited for the number of scenes or the amount of minutes done.
But, since some of the KA from Pierrot Animation Room did more (Yamashita, Koyanagi, Ohkawara and Kouda+Nishihara for 2ndKA), mixing credits was not possible or the situation would've been like this:

Tarasako Ryousuke
Akuzawa Akihisa
Kato Kumiko

- Pierrot Animation Room -
Nishihara Rinako

Otsuki Chie

- Pierrot Animation Room -
Kouda Masayuki

- Bones -
Okada Erika

- Pierrot Animation Room -
Zhu Xiao

Quite messed up/confusing as you see. And this is only 2ndKA.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to see  Kouda in episode 283,rest aren't important IMO.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty good this week for Eum Ik-Hyun. I liked the animation with Udon in the forest with the fire.

Next week looks fantastic.


----------



## Archah (Sep 27, 2012)

Kumagai Masaaki wasn't assistant director, so it seems Date Hayato is back.

And yeah, next week looks really cool considering it's Rong Hong episode.


----------



## neshru (Sep 27, 2012)

Archah said:


> And yeah, next week looks really cool considering it's Rong Hong episode.


Hong Rong episodes have been really good for a while. They are the only outsourced episodes where both the animation and the directing have become much closer to what you would expect from an in-house episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Watched episode 167 on a free italian HD tv channel and woah. Don't know if it was an upscale or not, but still so good. It was a pleasure watch it on a HD TV rather than on a PC.

Too bad I missed episode 166 the other day.

The only weird thing is that they used ED15 ("U Can Do It") as ending theme. Already from ep. 154 while the opening is the right one. In the past they always used the right endings... oh well, I hated ED13 and ED14. These were inappropriate


----------



## HokageLuffy (Sep 30, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Watched episode 167 on a free italian HD tv channel and woah. Don't know if it was an upscale or not, but still so good. It was a pleasure watch it on a HD TV rather than on a PC.
> 
> Too bad I missed episode 166 the other day.
> 
> The only weird thing is that they used ED15 ("U Can Do It") as ending theme. Already from ep. 154 while the opening is the right one. In the past they always used the right endings... oh well, I hated ED13 and ED14. These were inappropriate



I don't think 167 was a native HD episode, but I found it much harder to tell than a standard episode. I'm still very eager to find out why Pierrot are producing some episodes in HD and some in SD, and even more confusing is why when episodes flashback to SD episodes, some of these flashbacks appear to be HD 

I'm hoping for a good team on 283. If 284/285 are going to be filler fighting, then it'd be nice to have a good team on one/both of them. However, the usually bad team that did 276 did a fantastic job on that episode in my opinion, so maybe a below-average team wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure if it belongs here, anyways, Tokuyuki Matsutake will be Animation Director for Kingdom Ep 19 ( Oct.8). 

Anyways, regarding Shippuden I'm bit surprised that season 12 is still continuing. It has already covered material worth 8 DVDs (excluding 2 DVDs of Naruto's Birth & Fated pair). If new season was to start, then new trailer would have aired on 27th Sep, which didn't happen. Also, it will be intersting how much filler they will put. Anime manga chapter difference has already reached its limit of ~60 chapters. I think it will maintain this gap by making filler+canon same way as October. October basically covers 4 chapters in 4 episodes (2 canon+2 filler).

Regarding 282, hopefully Keiichi Ishida work in that. Since it is a Piggy episode. Still wondering how he showed up in 276 (Zetsu tentacle scene) which wasn't a Piggy episode.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 1, 2012)

Was Keiichi Ishida credited on the episode with the zetsu scene?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh great animation lords, Who did the key animation and directing for 266? I watched it the other day again, and realized that it was a very solid and good looking episode. But I didnt recognize the style. Could you let me know who the people were behind it, and what other episodes they did?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 1, 2012)

Tomizawa was the animation supervisor. I'm far too lazy to write out the whole thing, so go ahead .


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 2, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Was Keiichi Ishida credited on the episode with the zetsu scene?


No. In fact he wasn't credited in Piggy episodes.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes out of all outsourced episodes Rong s are closest to studio Perriot episodes. So 282 should be above average at least. It might even has 2-3 min of really good animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 2, 2012)

*Well I didn't expect Yamashita to work on NARUTO SD OP#2, even though I kinda figure Masayuki Kouda would do the new opening. Also it seem that Gorou Sessha is the director now*


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Well I didn't expect Yamashita to work on NARUTO SD OP#2, even I KINDA figure Masayuki Kouda would do the new opening. Also it seem Gorou Sessha isn't the  Assistant Director anymo*re



Yamashita probably did only the still shots at 0.16 and 0.17 and 0.57-1.02.
The news about Sessha Gorou is positive.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 2, 2012)

*Funny how I didn't see that before
*


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Funny how I didn't see that before
> *



Okay, nothing changed.
Buu


----------



## neshru (Oct 2, 2012)

Checked out that OP... oh my god, English language, what did they do to you?!


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2012)

I am curios how many spoilers new OP will have?Will they spoil 6th coffin?


----------



## wowfel (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone know when they new op is coming out????


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 3, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Anyone know when they new op is coming out????



Tomorrow new OP and new ED.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 4, 2012)

New solo work for Atsushi Wakabayashi for the new ending theme.
Can't find credits for the OP, but not Yamashita or Kouda or Suzuki. Seems a normal budget team.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2012)

*I was wondering what was going be his tribute to Naruto this year since it look like there isn't going to be an episode by him this year *


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I was wondering what was going be his tribute to Naruto this year since it look like there isn't going to be an episode by him this year *



The good thing is that he's always around, ready for a future episode in the series


----------



## Kony (Oct 4, 2012)

Even Atsushi Wakabayashi may have absolutely no good idea for an ending =P


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2012)

*



			The good thing is that he's always around, ready for a future episode in the series
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it looks like he back at doing something for Naruto every year

2010: episode#167
2011: ED#18 & Naruto vs. Konohamaru
2012: ED#23 



Edit: Hiroyuki Yamashita did 4th vs. Raikage and Killer Bee in OP *


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 4, 2012)

New OP.
AD: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
KA: Hiroyuki Yamashita, Kengo Matsumoto (?), Masaya Onishi, Hiroaki Imaki, ...

Yamashita did 01:14-01:28


----------



## Kony (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for credits. 

No "good team" for 283 so I predict Kouda on 284 =)


----------



## neshru (Oct 4, 2012)

Ugh, animation quality for the openings really is getting worse and worse with every new OP. The only saving grace was Yamashita's part (really nice piece of action), everything else was not the kind of stuff I'd expect from a Naruto OP.



darkap89 said:


> AD: Yasuhiko Kanezuka


Also one of the reasons why the OP looked so subpar. What happened to your standards, Pierrot?


----------



## Archah (Oct 4, 2012)

Tokumaru Teruaki OP KA. Good news.


----------



## neshru (Oct 4, 2012)

Who's that? Nothing in the OP looked impressive besides Yamashita's part.


----------



## Archah (Oct 4, 2012)

neshru said:


> Who's that? Nothing in the OP looked impressive besides Yamashita's part.



A regular BLEACH animator. He did the Ichigo vs Ginjo in last BLEACH episode.

Btw, next episode looks like Hong Beom-seok/Furuya Koji/Hirata Kenichi team with Kanezuka as CAD.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, there was no special animation sprinkled in this episode, unlike most hong rong eps.

But I actually thought the episode looked over all, quite a bit better than the other hong rong episodes. Though the fight at the end wasnt nearly as good as the action at the begining.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 4, 2012)

From the preview, that animator may be involved in the next episode.
See 22:58-22:59 the smoke effects. We'll see.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2012)

*Here is an screenshot of Tokumaru's scene in Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai#9

*


----------



## Pagatcha (Oct 4, 2012)

Hong Rong episodes are becoming better and better.
I am very dissapointed with the new OP : ( but yea, except yamashita part, that was great)


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyway, Hong Rong wasn't the AD. 
This time Shin Min Seop + Yuuko Ishizaki (Zenjirou Ukulele as Chief AD)


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 4, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *I was wondering what was going be his tribute to Naruto this year since it look like there isn't going to be an episode by him this year *



What do you mean by "Tribute" 



crystalblade13 said:


> Unfortunately, there was no special animation sprinkled in this episode, unlike most hong rong eps.
> 
> But I actually thought the episode looked over all, quite a bit better than the other hong rong episodes. Though the fight at the end wasnt nearly as good as the action at the begining.






Pagatcha said:


> Hong Rong episodes are becoming better and better.
> I am very dissapointed with the new OP : ( but yea, except yamashita part, that was great)



Hong Rong wasn't AD of the episode btw. Same team though (Piggy).

 I can't say I'm dissapointed by OP, since I was expecting a terrible one. I mean last one was so bad, and overall shippuden's episode quality have been bad, it is hard to expect good. Anything good is like bonus. Just glad to see manga parts animated. Though I wonder if volume 58 will continue till March . That is 11 chapters for ~22 episodes. But lets see.

On episode, again, I sort of expected they won't animate the part where Naruto tries to out-run. Still that I was looking forward to that part/false hope. So much for fastest.  Even between Bee/Raikage/Minato fight again it was like slide show when they use fast moves. Terrible, but totally expected. At least some of it was well animated in OP.
But the non-fighting parts of episode were good. Expect that they barely changed tracks even after scene and situation changes. It has been like this for past 25+ episodes.



darkap89 said:


> From the preview, that animator may be involved in the next episode.
> See 22:58-22:59 the smoke effects. We'll see.



I liked the scene where A throws Bee's tentacle, just before that.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 4, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> I liked the scene where A throws Bee's tentacle, just before that.



Yup.

Again, regarding the Opening.
It seems Yamashita did also Bee+Naruto vs. Itachi or at least the first m.seconds of it. Just look at blur-movement effects and fingers. But looks bad for his average work.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, OP still gives hope for next episodes. They got as good as animators from Pierrot they can afford. No big name free-lancer but good or veterans who are still working for Pierrot show/movie (technically, they may be free-lancer but mostly work in Pierrot shows).  


*Spoiler*: __ 



新OP
演出・絵コンテ・新留俊哉

作画監督・金塚泰彦

原画・山下宏幸　多田雅治　兵渡勝　菅井嘉浩
　　　徳丸輝明　松本顕吾　富田恵美　今井有文
　　　大西雅也　嶋田真恵



Toshiya Niidome, Kanezuka, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Masaharu Tada, Masaru Hyodo, Yoshihiro Sugai, Tokumaru, Kengo Matsumoto, Megumi Tomita, Arifumi imai, Masaya Onishi, Sanae Simada.
All are well known, except Arifumi Imai. Most of them were in RTN movie and I was hoping they would show up in Shippuden. Well, it is yet to be seen if they will work in episodes.
Though, I would prefer Sugai to do storyboard instead.


*Spoiler*: _Shirokuma's OP credit:_


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 4, 2012)

Why the fuck they show Tobi's face HORRIBLY wrong in the OP?


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2012)

263 looks a bit better than 262. I thought that Perriot would animate it but as it seems it will be another outsourced episode.


> Well, OP still gives hope for next episodes. They got as good as animators from Pierrot they can afford. No big name free-lancer but good or veterans who are still working for Pierrot show/movie (technically, they may be free-lancer but mostly work in Pierrot shows).


Well I doubt that this means anything for the future episodes. Normally any OP/ED has  very good staff that after it rarely shows in anime episodes. For example Wakabayashi did several endings but animated only 1 episode in the all part 2. But I agree that we should expect at least 1 special episode in this season.


----------



## geG (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh wow, the OP director/storyboard was Toshiya Niidome? That's just a regular Pierrot storyboard artist. 

Though I guess that increases the chances of a Tsuru/Suzuki episode later.


----------



## Kony (Oct 4, 2012)

Indeed, every month since 2 years, Suzuki's absence on the show increases the chances of seeing him later ^^


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2012)

Well anime has had at least 1 special episode per each season until now. I doubt that this tradition would be broken. Sometimes they are in-house (Kouda),like Sasuke vs Danzo (209) and Darui vs Kinkaku (270). Sometimes they invite famous freelancers. Hard to say which type we ll see in this season,but more likely we ll see at least 1 special episode.


----------



## Kony (Oct 4, 2012)

Episodes 209 and 270 (-_-) were not special episodes to me. I mean it's not what I expect from a "special episode". Kouda's episodes are awesome, this AD's work is incredible because he's the only one who saves each April-September period. 
But the last Kouda's high-level animation was ep 180 (or 194 and 234).

I don't know if Pierrot has the good enough budget, currently.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 4, 2012)

Kony said:


> I don't know if Pierrot has the good enough budget, currently.


Of course they have ; for show whose name is not Naruto Shippuden.  Today's Shirokuma had good animation, with baseball game. Next week's Kingdom's Animation director will be Tokuyuki Matsutake.


----------



## Kony (Oct 4, 2012)

They know that Shippuden don't need high budget to have an audience.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 4, 2012)

The opening looks like a regular episode of the series for most of it, but I guess you can expect that coming from who the director for it was. It's crazy to see the decline in "overall" quality for the series. Yamashita's scene was great though. Who done the Itachi scene, Kengo Matsumoto?

Weak ED for Wakabayashi, but the action stuff was great as always. I'm hoping he sticks around for the series for later on stuff.

Also, at 0:17 I think Yamashita done Naruto running.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 4, 2012)

Minato vs Bee for was awesome.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2012)

> I expect from a "special episode". Kouda's episodes are awesome, this AD's work is incredible because he's the only one who saves each April-September period.
> But the last Kouda's high-level animation was ep 180 (or 194 and 234).


Well he is still one of the best in-house AD. We haven't seen any famous freelancers since episode 167,and I doubt that we will see any in this season. Though it is a bit strange. Before episode 200 we had at  least  1 really special episode per each 20-30 episodes(85,123,131,166,167). After 200 all special episodes were Kouda's/Yamashita s. May be it is because Shippuuden budged is decreasing slowly may be for another reason hard to say.


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2012)

On the latest episode, I was surprised by how good the art looked. This was probably the first episode corrected by Ukulele that really looked like him. Maybe this team of animators is simply easier to correct in general, but the guy's drawing style really is good. I still don't get why they got rid of him as an AD early on in the series.



Alchemist73 said:


> Weak ED for Wakabayashi, but the action stuff was great as always. I'm hoping he sticks around for the series for later on stuff.


I thought the ending was pretty good. Sure, people might be getting sick of the Naruto and Sasuke theme, but both the animation and the art style were really nice. I actually had no idea Wakabayashi was this good of an animator before watching this ED.



Alchemist73 said:


> Also, at 0:17 I think Yamashita done Naruto running.


Yeah, I think he did everything from Naruto running in the grass field to the static shot of Bee and Raikage bumping fists. It's easy to tell since everything else in the opening looks incredibly average.


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2012)

283: Beom-Seok Hong (with Zenjirou Ukulele)
284: Kanayo Tomizawa
285: Kumiko Horikoshi
286: Hiroki Abe/Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki (with Zenjirou Ukulele)
287: Mamoru Yokota (with Yasuhiko Kanezuka)
288: Ik-Hyun Eum


----------



## wowfel (Oct 7, 2012)

> 283: Beom-Seok Hong (with Zenjirou Ukulele)
> 284: Kanayo Tomizawa
> 285: Kumiko Horikoshi
> 286: Hiroki Abe/Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki (with Zenjirou Ukulele)
> ...


So out of these next 6 episodes we are gonna have barley any good animation.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 7, 2012)

wowfel said:


> So out of these next 6 episodes we are gonna have barley any good animation.



If it makes you feel any better, every episode after the next one are filler.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 7, 2012)

> Naruto vs. Konohamaru


When did his scene start and end in that fight I was always interested in his key animation.


----------



## Combine (Oct 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> 283: Beom-Seok Hong (with Zenjirou Ukulele)
> 284: Kanayo Tomizawa
> 285: Kumiko Horikoshi
> 286: Hiroki Abe/Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki (with Zenjirou Ukulele)
> ...


Don't see Masaya Onishi in the rota. I wonder if his will have just been a one time appearance for Naruto?

Oh well, it's all filler anyway.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> 286: Hiroki Abe/Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki (with Zenjirou Ukulele)



No rest for this team. This team does 2 episodes per rota with almost same animators. I guess this team is the cheapest. 

Good that Kanryou Kishikawa still on show. Well, fillers. Sort of expected.



Combine said:


> Don't see Masaya Onishi in the rota. I wonder if his will have just been a one time appearance for Naruto?
> 
> Oh well, it's all filler anyway.


He might just do Key Animation or come after 288.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2012)

First time they are saving budget on fillers. I can remember Kouda s filler episodes,Kawai Shigeki s filler episodes, Yamashita s filler episodes. Seems like this time almost all filler eps. will be outsourced. Either they are saving good teams for canon episodes or anime budget has dropped significantly.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 8, 2012)

We can have also complete list? Episode Directors + Storyboard.

Really weak October month. Kouda disappeared, Yamashita probably will do KA with Horikoshi or Tomizawa.

Onishi Masaya was a new team (not replacing the Tomizawa/Tanaka one) with many ex Bleach animators. Maybe 289 will be done by him.

Or they are preparing some cool canon episode to show later, or really they're going with low budget even for this season with no movie production around.

If that's a case like Three Tails Arc and then an awesome Jiraiya-Itachi Arc, I'll be happy.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2012)

wowfel said:


> So out of these next 6 episodes we are gonna have barley any good animation.


Unless Yamashita is a key animator for any of those episodes, yeah. It's not gonna be good. Kanayo Tomizawa's episode _might _look good, Kumiko Horikoshi's episode most likely won't.

I'm surprised Ukulele is correcting next episode too. Looked like Kanezuka from the preview.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 8, 2012)

neshru said:


> I'm surprised Ukulele is correcting next episode too. Looked like Kanezuka from the preview.



Same here. It's 100% Kanezuka, probably an error from the magazine.


----------



## Kony (Oct 8, 2012)

Fine list. Looking forward to 284 & 285!


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 8, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> We can have also complete list? Episode Directors + Storyboard.



*Spoiler*: __ 



503「二つの太陽！」
彦久保雅博　中川淳　小柴純弥　ウクレレ善似郎と洪範錫

504「兜割！通草野餌人」
武上純希　岸川寛良　岸川寛良　冨澤佳也乃

505「灼遁使い！砂隠れのパクラ」
千葉克彦　熊谷雅晃　熊谷雅晃　堀越久美子

506・507「NARUTO疾風伝SP　秘話・綱手＆雷影～二人が賭けたもの～」
武上純希　熨斗谷充孝と佐々木純人　サトウシンジ　ウクレレ善似郎と金塚泰彦と阿部弘樹とShin
Min Seopと石崎裕子と横田守

508「脅威、甚八・串丸コンビ！！」
彦久保雅博　福田きよむ　福田きよむ　Eum lk-Hyun 




*Ep.283*
Scr-Masahiro Hikokubo 
ED- 
SB-Jun'ya Koshiba 
AD-Beom-Seok Hong (with Zenjirou Ukulele)

*Ep.284*
Scr-Junki Takegami 
SB/ED-Kanryou Kishikawa 
AD-Kayano Tomizawa 

*Ep-285*
Scr-Katsuhiko Chiba 
SB/ED-Masaaki Kumagai 
AD-Kumiko Horikoshi 

*Ep-286-287*
Scr-Junki Takegami , 
SB/ED-Mitsutaka Noshitani  , 佐々木純人 , Satou Shinji (not sure which one doing what)
AD-Zenjirou Ukulele ,Yasuhiko Kanezuka , Hiroki Abe/Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki, Mamoru Yokota

*Ep-288*
Scr-Masahiro Hikokubo 
SB/ED-Kiyomu Fukuda 
AD-Ik-Hyun Eum 

Summary if you want, 

*Spoiler*: _summary_ 



504
夜が訪れると共に姿を消した霧隠れの里の忍刀七人衆。カカシ第三部隊の面々はいつ襲って
くるかわからない敵に警戒しながら休息をとっていた。そして夜が明けるころ、七人衆のひとり、
通草野餌人が現れた

505
忍刀七人衆を撃破するために分散した小隊のひとつ、オモイとマキがいる部隊の隊長が、突如
放たれた灼遁の術により命を落としてしまう。現れた灼遁の使い手バクラは、マキにとって英雄
であり、かつての師だった。

506　507
ビーは、ナルトと綱手が厚い信頼で結ばれるいきさつが気になっていた。
一方、本部へと戻る雷影もまた「私はナルトに賭ける！」という綱手の言葉を思い出す。
ナルトをきっかけに語られる、綱手と雷影の過去とは！？

508
七人衆が現れたとの情報を受け、駆けつけた木ノ葉の上忍・カカシの前に長刀「縫い針」を操る
栗霰串丸と、爆刀「飛沫」を振り回す無梨甚八が立ちはだかる。カカシは、追い詰められ危機に
陥ってしまう。






darkap89 said:


> Really weak October month. Kouda disappeared, Yamashita probably will do KA with Horikoshi or Tomizawa.
> 
> Onishi Masaya was a new team (not replacing the Tomizawa/Tanaka one) with many ex Bleach animators. Maybe 289 will be done by him.
> 
> ...



About Kouda, Yamashita, they won't do Tomizawa episode most likely. But may appear in Kumanagi's. or another team of Onishi, who knows. It would be good if they just stick to Key animation.

I'm not thinking they are doing cheap episodes to save budget for canon. Because, when vol.59 comes shippuden will be back to movie making time most likely. The OP shows vol.58 only. While it may cover more. Studio only cares to maintain manga/anime chapter difference. By ep.288, only diff. would be 65 chaps. If they do only vol.58 till April, then manga/anime chapter difference would be ~72 chaps. But you know what happens after April. Hence the only canon part that may get any good animtion is vol.58 but unless the studio plans, there is ~70% chance of getting outsourced.

Reagrding error in magazine, it happens, for names of AD, though the team is accurate.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> About Kouda, Yamashita, they won't do Tomizawa episode most likely. But may appear in Kumanagi's. or another team of Onishi, who knows. It would be good if they just stick to Key animation.



Yup, this is why I asked for ED+SB.
Kumanagi+Horikoshi is a good combo. Maybe some good KA will show up, Yamashita included.

Looking forward also to Shinji Satou episode.
Regarding Jun Nakagawa, I don't know him/her.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 10, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction, storyboard and Episode Director had switched places. (was suspecting...)

*Ep.283*
SB-Jun'ya Koshiba 
ED- 

*Ep.286 & 287*
SB-Satou Shinji
ED-Mitsutaka Noshitani , Sasaki Sumito

I don't know who Sasaki Sumito (佐々木純人) is though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



［1］脚本　［2］コンテ　［3］演出　［4］作画監督


503話　『二つの太陽！！』（10／11）
［1］彦久保雅博　　［2］小柴純弥　　［3］中川淳　　［4］ウクレレ善似郎・洪範錫

504話　『兜割！通草野餌人（あけびのじにん）』（10／18）
［1］武上純希　　［2・3］岸川寛良　　［4］冨澤佳也乃

505話　『灼遁使い！砂隠れのパクラ』（10／25）
［1］千葉克彦　　［2・3］熊谷雅晃　　［4］堀越久美子

506・507話　『NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル　秘話・綱手＆雷影～二人が賭けたもの～』
［1］武上純希　　［2］サトウシンジ　　［3］熨斗谷充孝・佐々木純人　　［4］ウクレレ善似郎・金塚泰彦・阿部弘樹・Shin Min Seop・石崎裕子・横田守
（11／1、19：00～1時間枠内での連続放送の予定）

508話　『脅威、甚八・串丸コンビ！！』（11／8）
［1］彦久保雅博　　［2・3］福田きよむ　　［4］Eum lk-Hyun


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2012)

OP covers manga up to chapter 565 at least (hint:Tobi and jinchuriki are moving at daytime in the opening).  So anime has a lot of good moments to cover.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah Kanezuka chief AD.

Does anyone remember any other terrible episode like this one where characters bat eyelid during talking ? lol ! Looked like some cheap cartoon talking from old days. Lip moment and the walk...just terrible. 

But anyways, what surprised me in credit that this episode production was done by another new team. (Well, new since I can remember) . Though Beom-Seok Hong was AD and few Animators from same team were there but this wasn't outsourced to (アークトゥールス) Ack tools, rather some (セブンアークス) *Seven Arcs Pictures*. 
That should explain.

updating team list,
283-Seven arcs Pictures
282-Piggy
281-Pierrot plus(should be, haven't seen ep)
280-*in house*
279-Mouse (should be, haven't seen ep)
278-Piggy
277-*in house*
276-acktools(?)
275-Piggy
274-Pierrot plus(+Jiwoo)
*273-in house*
272-Piggy
271-Mouse
*270-in house*
269-Pierrot plus(+Hanjin)
268-Piggy
267-acktools
*266-in house*
265-Mouse
264-Pierrot plus(+Jiwoo)
263-Piggy


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 11, 2012)

So, "Chikara" mini-filler saga incoming.
I wonder how they'll handle it, I'm confused :S

The art on that poster is so different hmmm, special animators will be involved?
And Hidan? Wut?

Re-posting the image from the October thread also here


----------



## neshru (Oct 11, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> The art on that poster is so different hmmm, special animators will be involved?


The posters are always drawn by good artists, doesn't mean anything for the quality of the animation.


----------



## Kony (Oct 11, 2012)

I am curious to know who will be AD on this special anniversary arc.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 11, 2012)

neshru said:


> The posters are always drawn by good artists, doesn't mean anything for the quality of the animation.


Yup, you're right.
Anyway, Kabuto looks way too different. Also the Kyuubi glow is more rounded than usual.


----------



## Archah (Oct 11, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> yeah Kanezuka chief AD.
> 
> Does anyone remember any other terrible episode like this one where characters bat eyelid during talking ? lol ! Looked like some cheap cartoon talking from old days. Lip moment and the walk...just terrible.
> 
> ...



Arcturus (not Ack Tools) is just an animation subcontractor, and most of its former staff is now working at Seven Arcs.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 11, 2012)

OMG a filler arc FUCK!!!!! they should have just stuck with battles for fillers seriously we don't need those bleach type fillers, like that new captain shitty filler. The poster looks interesting but those characters look random as hell.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Oct 11, 2012)

It's like a Naruto movie poster!


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 12, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I wonder how they'll handle it, I'm confused :S
> The art on that poster is so different hmmm, special animators will be involved?
> And Hidan? Wut?





Kony said:


> I am curious to know who will be AD on this special anniversary arc.



I don't expect anything special. They're just doing another filler and calling it because 500 episodes are done.
When they did 4-episode special of Naruto & Sasuke, that didn't have anything special animation-wise, yet it was said to be done for 10th Anniversary.

In previous years, there used to movie making time period that was 'bad time' for shippuden. 
But since Shirokuma and Lee started it had become permanetly 'bad time'.
When actual movie making time happens you can call that 'teribble time'.



darkap89 said:


> Yup, you're right.
> Anyway, Kabuto looks way too different. Also the Kyuubi glow is more rounded than usual.



Regarding the poster and Kabuto, it is just that the Artist tried to put his style instead of following standard character design.



Archah said:


> Arcturus (not Ack Tools) is just an animation subcontractor, and most of its former staff is now working at Seven Arcs.


I wasn't sure about the name, thanks for clarification.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> So, "Chikara" mini-filler saga incoming.
> I wonder how they'll handle it, I'm confused :S
> 
> The art on that poster is so different hmmm, special animators will be involved?
> ...



Though I would like a filler with Hidan, I'd prefer if it didn't break from the war like Bleach did with its filler arcs. Hopefully it's just a one episode thing.


----------



## Corax (Oct 12, 2012)

No, Chikara fillers will last 6 episodes. And this is quite bad because a lot of interesting manga chapters (if canon returns in January) will suffer from movie production.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> No, Chikara fillers will last 6 episodes. And this is quite bad because a lot of interesting manga chapters (if canon returns in January) will suffer from movie production.



It's a bit bad also now, which is unusual. 
I don't care anymore at this point. Movie production or not movie production, it seems it's the same :-//


----------



## Corax (Oct 12, 2012)

Well in summer season we had  5 in-house episodes per 20. In next spring season we will have 2 per 20 I think (if the movie production starts). Hardly the same. Unless of course they decide to insert some really special episodes in between (unlikely) it will be another 3-tails arc.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 12, 2012)

They just need some good key animators in certain scenes, like that barrier breaking episode.


----------



## neshru (Oct 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> No, Chikara fillers will last 6 episodes. And this is quite bad because a lot of interesting manga chapters (if canon returns in January) will suffer from movie production.


I think it was already their plan to cover only the stuff shown in the OP within these 6 months, and only start the really interesting part of the arc with the new OP in April.
My hope is that they are doing this because they really want to do justice to that part of the arc, and for once they will leave their best animators to work on the TV series even during movie production.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2012)

So can we assume that the best part of war arc. is ruined. 
This is unfair.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2012)

If you guys haven't noticed, the animation hasn't gone back to normal even after we've gone past the point where movie production usually stops affecting animation (ie October). So either they're holding off on bringing animators back until canon starts, or this is the new norm.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 12, 2012)

Geg said:


> If you guys haven't noticed, the animation hasn't gone back to normal even after we've gone past the point where movie production usually stops affecting animation (ie October). So either they're holding off on bringing animators back until canon starts, or this is the new norm.



Exactly.
Also, that's what I was speculating with Animeblue some days ago.

There's the record of the movie 6. More money for the brand.
The OP is just average and without special animators. On-budget.
The AD list is weak compared to previous seasons. They're saving the budget.

At this point:
a. They'll reserve some special treatment for some episodes (filler or canon) with great ADs+KAs.
b. They'll save all the budget for autumn 2013 and winter 2014 and they'll go with War-related filler on the summer.
c. This time, even with movie production, they'll go crazy for the next spring-summer with good animation.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 12, 2012)

^I'm betting on it being just the new norm. now. I hope like hell I'm wrong, but Date's direction in terms of getting animators has fallen a bit. It's good to see Nishio still around doing art and stuff(for the poster posted above). I just wish he would jump in the series and do some stuff. I'd REALLY like to see him animate one of my favorite Rasengans from Naruto coming up.


----------



## Combine (Oct 12, 2012)

Movie production really doesn't ramp up to the point of being debilitating on manpower until about April though, so they've got a few months to get some decently animated episodes done before that becomes a real issue.

I'm just curious about the poster for the filler arc, the art style seems a bit off to me, is it a different artist? (doesn't Suzuki or Nishio normally draw these promo posters?)


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 12, 2012)

But what if we don't get anything other than maybe a Kouda/Yamashita/Matsumoto episode? Would it be safe to say the "big names" are gone?

Also, I'm pretty sure that's Nishio's art. Naruto def. looks like his.


----------



## neshru (Oct 12, 2012)

Geg said:


> If you guys haven't noticed, the animation hasn't gone back to normal even after we've gone past the point where movie production usually stops affecting animation (ie October). So either they're holding off on bringing animators back until canon starts, or this is the new norm.


I don't know, the fact that we're having two in-house episodes in a row, plus the fact that Kumiko Horikoshi is back seem to indicate that things _are _going back to normal. It's certainly not the best rotation to start a new season, but I think it may be a little early to start worrying.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 12, 2012)

The quality won't be the same as they were year ago. It was clear from the what we've seen in this year's movie. Clear from the OPs we're getting.



Alchemist73 said:


> but Date's direction in terms of getting animators has fallen a bit.



(if I understood correctly) Now he has to compete with Naruto director Murata (Rock Lee) which is taking many Naruto staff/animator  and old director Jun Kamiya (Kingdom) which is taking good free lancer (plus some Pierrot show animtors). And Shirokuma's. 

Date gets whatever left , sort of.

The thing with other shows, that they're new and establishing, compared to Nartuo that is running for 10 years and already established. Dropping naruto's quality will hardly make any change to company's profit. But if they make bad quality episodes for new shows, they will loose many potential viewers (profit). At least that was the plan.

But now the new shows have gone around 28 episodes, and have good picture of what profit they'll be getting , hopefully them make better decision. (cancelling / picking or continueing)

Well, Kingdom's is fixed. 19 episodes left. Somewhere I read Shirokuma was granted 1 year i.e upto April, so not sure if it will extend. The problem is Rock Lee. May be their intention was that to succeed as some long-running comedy show who knows. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Kingdom and Lee bad in DVD sales.

Latest sales for 1st week numbers, Bleach~2000, Beelzebub ~800, Naruto~1400, Shirokuma ~1000. Kingdom and Lee less than 300, couldn't make to chart. (Kingdom DVDs are more than 2 times costlier though). 




Speaking of Nishio, last year he did the character designs for the fight of ~ch.550 , around Feb (10th Feb. Character design sheet date) and the events will actually happen a year later , around Feb 2013. (Vol. 58 Jap came out in Nov. 2011)


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 12, 2012)

^ Well that's some insightful information. I agree that animation quality really doesn't matter to most fans, and so the quality of it doesn't really determine profit. It just sucks for those of us who enjoy the show, and enjoy animation.

Also, what are you talking about Nishio doing CD for ch. 550?


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 12, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> Also, what are you talking about Nishio doing CD for ch. 550?


It just reminded how much time it has taken from CD to actual episode. bit funny.

I was reluctant to post pic, because it may be spoiler. I may delete this post later / leave to mod.

*Spoiler*: _for Alchemist73_ 





That was from sunshine 60 exhibition snaps someone posted before the movie release.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 12, 2012)

Holy hell! Thanks tkROUT. New hope for me now, especially for those chapters. Hopefully Tsuru/Suzuki can at least jump on those.

p.s. Why can't I rep you? I don't remember repping you before.


----------



## Corax (Oct 13, 2012)

> I don't know, the fact that we're having two in-house episodes in a row, plus the fact that Kumiko Horikoshi is back seem to indicate that things are going back to normal. It's certainly not the best rotation to start a new season, but I think it may be a little early to start worrying.


May be they really want to save budget on fillers. But even if this is the case more likely that they are saving it for the next movie. Movie 6 box office was like 20 mil. $ (after 5 weeks) in Japan only and it had 1.5 times less screens than Pokemon (40 mil $ after 7 weeks). So as it seems that both Naruto and Pokemon movies are quite popular.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there a chance nishio might animate that episode because his animation is amazing in movies and in yu yu hakusho.


----------



## Kony (Oct 13, 2012)

It's weird that the chara designer Suzuki did 4 episodes as AD, unlike Nishio who did nothing^^. An episode from him would be an interesting thing !


----------



## wowfel (Oct 13, 2012)

TkROUT where did you get those pics from??


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 13, 2012)

The character design snaps came before this year's movie; there was exhibition at Sunshine60, Japan; along with movie character design, there were Naruto TV anime's character designs.

The best quality you can check here.

(more than 200 snaps, ~400 MB)

Thanks to .

On another note, may be late news, Hirofumi Suzuki did Ending of recent Madoka movie. The movie was compilation of TV anime, so not sure of Ending was new.


----------



## Corax (Oct 13, 2012)

> It's weird that the chara designer Suzuki did 4 episodes as AD, unlike Nishio who did nothing^^


Well I am sure Nishio did at least some key animation in the previous Naruto movies. But yes I have never seen him as AD in Shippuuden.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd assume he's too busy with something else, the only time he was AD for Naruto was in movie 2(part 1). He has done key animation for some OP/ED's, and I know he was in Suzuki's episode 85, not sure what else.


----------



## Combine (Oct 13, 2012)

Not to be a downer, but I'd assume that Nishio/Suzuki do all the official character reference/style sheets for any character in the series, regardless of who ends up drawing/animating them (since they're pretty much the lead character designers for the series). So even though they drew those pics, that's no guarantee that they'll actually end up working on those episodes, as much as I'd love to be proven wrong, since those ep's are the first in a while where really good animation/art would be worthwhile.

It's kind of unfortunate, even though Bleach is done with, it seems that really hasn't helped Naruto much, as Rock Lee SD and Kingdom seem to be doing more damage.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 13, 2012)

Combine said:


> Not to be a downer, but I'd assume that Nishio/Suzuki do all the official character reference/style sheets for any character in the series, regardless of who ends up drawing/animating them (since they're pretty much the lead character designers for the series). So even though they drew those pics, that's no guarantee that they'll actually end up working on those episodes, as much as I'd love to be proven wrong, since those ep's are the first in a while where really good animation/art would be worthwhile.



^ That is 100% correct.

Regarding Nishio, I remember in the past he said that he wanted to do an episode for the TV show, but he never find the time to do it.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 17, 2012)

when was the last time they had a 'special' episode animation wise?


----------



## HokageLuffy (Oct 17, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> when was the last time they had a 'special' episode animation wise?



Depends what you classify as 'special'. Some people would say 167, as that was the last time the animation was really 'special'. However, there have been a lot of 'pseudo-special' episodes since then, such as anything done by 'Kouda' or 'Yamashita'.

I've heard the reason that Naruto Shippuden can't have brilliant art/animation every week was because it is a long running series. However, Hunter X Hunter (2011) is having fantastic art/animation every week, and I'd love to see if that continues. And the Home Video sales for that are much lower than Naruto.


----------



## neshru (Oct 17, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> I've heard the reason that Naruto Shippuden can't have brilliant ar/animation every week was because it is a long running series. However, Hunter X Hunter (2011) is having fantastic art/animation every week


The new HxH series may have more consistent production quality than Naruto, but it hardly looks fantastic. It looks okay, sometimes even _nice_, but unlike Naruto there is no trace of sakuga quality animators on that series.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 17, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Depends what you classify as 'special'. Some people would say 167, as that was the last time the animation was really 'special'. However, there have been a lot of 'pseudo-special' episodes since then, such as anything done by 'Kouda' or 'Yamashita'.
> 
> I've heard the reason that Naruto Shippuden can't have brilliant ar/animation every week was because it is a long running series. However, Hunter X Hunter (2011) is having fantastic art/animation every week, and I'd love to see if that continues. And the Home Video sales for that are much lower than Naruto.



alright, thanks. I wouldn't expect the really good stuff every week tbh, but I did think they'd have had another one since 167 by now. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Kony (Oct 17, 2012)

neshru said:


> The new HxH series may have more consistent production quality than Naruto, but it hardly looks fantastic. It looks okay, sometimes even _nice_, but unlike Naruto there is no trace of sakuga quality animators on that series.



Since HxH began,  I really enjoy HxH (homogeneous series, solid and reflected direction) more than Naruto (A nice episode since 248 ? =p).


----------



## HokageLuffy (Oct 17, 2012)

neshru said:


> The new HxH series may have more consistent production quality than Naruto, but it hardly looks fantastic. It looks okay, sometimes even _nice_, but unlike Naruto there is no trace of sakuga quality animators on that series.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Link




Is that not Sakuga-quality? I spoiler-tagged it for people who may not have seen that far in the series yet. I've noticed the most recent episodes have lots of detail in the artwork.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 17, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> alright, thanks. I wouldn't expect the really good stuff every week tbh, but I did think they'd have had another one since 167 by now. That was a long time ago.


In my order of preference, I would say :
- 248 : perfect animation and drawings, intense action, for one of the best part of the manga.
- 194 : gorgeous and fluid animation, as rarely in the anime, but a silly filler script.
- 216 : for its beautiful flashbacks in the first part, I truly loved that episode.
- 219 : one of the best Kakashi episodes, with an amazing animation in a special scene.
- 204 : not very special animation in there, but one of the best action episodes during the last two years imo, with a constant tension during all the episode.
- 186 : like the episode 194, it's a filler one. But I really enjoyed the second part, with a great animation during a special fight.


----------



## neshru (Oct 17, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my point of view, no. It looks really polished, but incredibly generic at the same time. You can tell it's not the work of an incredibly talented animator with an unique approach to animation.
The same is true for every other bit of good-looking animation on that series.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought Masayuki Kouda was under 2nd KA for this scene, but I was wrong.





Next episode looks a bit bad for Kumiko Horikoshi.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 18, 2012)

*On the the hand Darkap, I thought that cut and the sealing scene was done by Tatsuya Koyanagi*


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 18, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *On the the hand Darkap, I thought that cut and the sealing scene was done by Tatsuya Koyanagi*



Probably yes.
What I think of Tomizawa's supervision is that he maintains untouched the animation of the single KA and only touch the art for the most part.


----------



## Corax (Oct 18, 2012)

Next ep. looks good for a filler. But I can understand why in-house team will animate it. These fillers in fact aren't "normal" fillers. They cover the Kakashi s division vs swordsmen fight, that was completely skipped in the manga. Still cant get why Kouda animated 194 (filler that wasn't related to the main plot in any way).


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 18, 2012)

neshru said:


> From my point of view, no. It looks really polished, but incredibly generic at the same time. You can tell it's not the work of an incredibly talented animator with an unique approach to animation.
> The same is true for every other bit of good-looking animation on that series.



i'm a noob in animation here. just curious, which episodes/scene in naruto do you all feel it was very well done/animated with an unique approach?


----------



## neshru (Oct 18, 2012)

Examples would be the sword fighting scene between Sasuke and Bee in episode 143, or the fighting scene between Sasuke and Itachi in episode 135. Or every second of episode 167.
I posted a list of episodes worth checking for their animation a while ago, wonder if I can find it.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 18, 2012)

The animation in Naruto is better then most of the other "famous" animes!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i'm a noob in animation here. just curious, which episodes/scene in naruto do you all feel it was very well done/animated with an unique approach?



I think 85, 143, and 167 are probably the top 3 highest budget episodes (of part 2).


----------



## neshru (Oct 18, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i'm a noob in animation here. just curious, which episodes/scene in naruto do you all feel it was very well done/animated with an unique approach?


Found that old post I made:


> My personal list of outstanding episodes (if we consider "well animated" in general, then the list would be much longer), in order of importance for the most part:
> 
> *Part 1:*
> Atsushi Wakabayashi episodes: 133, 71, 30
> ...


----------



## Corax (Oct 18, 2012)

> i'm a noob in animation here. just curious, which episodes/scene in naruto do you all feel it was very well done/animated with an unique approach?


In my opinion: entire episode 167 (Deva path vs 9-tails),entire episode 131 (first half of Jiraiya vs Pain fight),entire episode 85 (team 10 vs Kakuzu and Hidan), 123 (Sasuke vs Deidara s clay golems),episode 26 (10 puppets vs 100 puppets),episode 143 (Bee vs Sasuke/Juugo/Suigetsu). Nehsru s list has all other special/good episodes,though I would like to add episode 173 (Shigeki Kawai+Masaaki Kumagai) because personally I like it.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 18, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i'm a noob in animation here. just curious, which episodes/scene in naruto do you all feel it was very well done/animated with an unique approach?


In my opinion :

*Naruto* :
episodes 16/17, 19, 30, 48, 71, 82, 124 ( !!!!!!! ), 133.

*Naruto Shipp?den* :
episodes 26, 42, 85, 123, 138, 143, 167, 186, 194, 219, 248.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 18, 2012)

*



			i'm a noob in animation here. just curious, which episodes/scene in naruto do you all feel it was very well done/animated with an unique approach?
		
Click to expand...

Besides the obvious ones that people said already, I thought Hirofumi Suzuki's scene in NARUTO#47 was pretty well done. And Chiyuki Tanaka's scene in NARUTO Shippuden#245  and Masayuki Kouda's scene in NARUTO Shippuden#209 was neat too.*


----------



## ZE (Oct 18, 2012)

neshru said:


> From my point of view, no. It looks really polished, but incredibly generic at the same time. You can tell it's not the work of an incredibly talented animator with an unique approach to animation.
> The same is true for every other bit of good-looking animation on that series.



Even though that fight in the original HxH anime was made by Norio Matsumoto, most HxH fans think that the new version was better animated or at least as good. So however animated what you just saw, doesn't fall short compared to Norio Matsumoto?. 

Here?s a comparison:
Link

And Norio is the best animator the naruto series has.


----------



## neshru (Oct 18, 2012)

You sure Norio Matsumoto animated that fight in the old series? I didn't get that impression while watching it, and according to his  he didn't work on that episode either.
Yeah, I agree the newest version probably looks better than the old one, but that doesn't make it an impressive piece of animation. The old one wasn't either.

And by the way, most HxH fans (or anime fans in general) have absolutely no idea what they're talking about when it comes to animation, so what most people think about the quality of an animated scene has generally no meaning.


----------



## ZE (Oct 18, 2012)

neshru said:


> You sure Norio Matsumoto animated that fight in the old series?


Pretty sure. I've been hearing that he animated that fight during years and no one contradicted it. 



> And by the way, most HxH fans (or anime fans in general) have absolutely no idea what they're talking about when it comes to animation, so what most people think about the quality of an animated scene has generally no meaning.


Doesn't matter if we understand what's good animation or not. What matters is how impressive the most important episodes of the series are. And in this case, a random guy from madhouse proved to be more capable than Norio Matsumoto. Want to know why? Because the fight looked better in the new version. You dont need a master's degree on animation to see that.


----------



## neshru (Oct 18, 2012)

ZE said:


> Pretty sure. I've been hearing that he animated that fight during years and no one contradicted it.


Well, most people don't actually go look at the credits of an episode to check for this stuff, so that's probably why no one contradicted it. Unless you can post a screenshot of that episode's credits and Norio's name is on it, I think I'll believe what his ANN profile says 



ZE said:


> Doesn't matter if we understand what's good animation or not. What matters is how impressive the most important episodes of the series are. And in this case, a random guy from madhouse proved to be more capable than Norio Matsumoto. Want to know why? Because the fight looked better in the new version. You dont need a master's degree on animation to see that.


So what you're saying is that you can't tell when animation is good, but since that scene was animated by Norio Matsumoto (let's assume it was) then it _must _have been extremely good, and since most people think the new scene is better than that scene, then the animator the did the new scene must be as good as Norio Matsumoto. 
Sorry, but that reasoning doesn't make any sense to me.

And again, I don't think the old scene was anything special, just like the newer one isn't. It doesn't even matter who the old animator was, you don't judge the quality of something based on its author. That would be ridiculous. You might have high expectations for something if you like the author, but you can't just assume that something _must _good just because its author generally is.


----------



## ZE (Oct 18, 2012)

neshru said:


> Well, most people don't actually go look at the credits of an episode to check for this stuff, so that's probably why no one contradicted it. Unless you can post a screenshot of that episode's credits and Norio's name is on it, I think I'll believe what his ANN profile says


Won't do that because I don't have the time. 



> So what you're saying is that you can't tell when animation is good,


Nop. Never said that. I said it doesn’t matter if you can tell or not. Any hxh fan can see if a fight was more impressive in one version or in the other independently of who animated it.



> but since that scene was animated by Norio Matsumoto (let's assume it was) then it _must _have been extremely good, and since most people think the new scene is better than that scene, then the animator the did the new scene must be as good as Norio Matsumoto.
> Sorry, but that reasoning doesn't make any sense to me.


Norio Matsumoto the top animator in naruto didn't do a better job than the guy who animated the fight in the new anime. That goes against your notion that the the HxH anime lacks incredibly talented animator as you said here:

"From my point of view, no. It looks really polished, but incredibly generic at the same time. You can tell it's not the work of an incredibly talented animator with an unique approach to animation.
The same is true for every other bit of good-looking animation on that series."



> And again, I don't think the old scene was anything special, just like the newer one isn't. It doesn't even matter who the old animator was, you don't judge the quality of something based on its author. That would be ridiculous. You might have high expectations for something if you like the author, but you can't just assume that something must good just because its author generally is.


You were the one that said you could tell from the fight in the new anime that it wasn't done by an incredible talented animator. So assuming Matsumoto made the fight in the old anime, you could say the same about the best animator that has ever worked in naruto. 

After all, Matsumoto's work in that fight was nothing special.


----------



## neshru (Oct 19, 2012)

ZE said:


> Norio Matsumoto the top animator in naruto didn't do a better job than the guy who animated the fight in the new anime. That goes against your notion that the the HxH anime lacks incredibly talented animator


I don't see how. Your reasoning again doesn't make sense to me.
The quality of something done on the new series has no relation whatsoever to what was done on the old series.


----------



## Combine (Oct 19, 2012)

Movie production debilitating the show is very inconsistent in terms of what month a high budget episode is released. Obviously in the Pain arc, we had two high budget episodes back to back in June/July, though of course, the rest of the arc suffered somewhat. Then during the Kage Summit arc, we had good episodes in April to June, but the arc as a whole didn't really do badly art/animation wise.

This year seems to be more of an outlier, as there really hasn't been anything standout animation wise since Yamashita's Konan episode in March, where even the Kouda episodes since then haven't really seemed very high quality, and then we've had a ton of outsourced mediocre animated episodes.

I guess it goes to show that, even now with no movie production, there's no guarantee of better art/animation, and that movie production is in itself doesn't mean good episodes not being produced during that time.

Though it definitely feels like a lot of quality was lost with the departure of Sessha Gorou, and it really hasn't been the same without him.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 19, 2012)

Norio didn't do ep. 41 or 42 in HxH.
He had only worked in episode 11,17,22,28.

Anyways, the following article may be old to some, this article is a good informative one, lists some great works in fighting anime, outiside Naruto.


@Combine,This year they started Shirokuma,Lee and Kingdom when movie production time came. To make it worse some of Bleach/Naruto animators went to work in Tsuritama.
The best one can hope for is they cancel/stop doing Lee. It was given it will in 3rd cour as its game was annouced to be released in Nov. lets ee if it continues in January or not.

On Road to Ninja, Hirofumi Masuda, the Effects Animation Director, had noted in his twitter that Masaki Endo's scene towrads end fight was great. (twit 17th July)

On Kouda, he is working in both Lee, and main series. Kouda works with Gorou Sessha.


----------



## neshru (Oct 19, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Anyways, the following article may be old to some, this article is a good informative one, lists some great works in fighting anime, outiside Naruto.


I still have Ninku #41 on my HHD. It's not really a fighting episode, but it looks so amazing.


----------



## Corax (Oct 19, 2012)

I see no point in comparing old animation  with new animation. Animation technologies have improved greatly since when. 13 years have passed since the original HxH episode. FMA:Brotherhood has way greater animation than original series for example (though both shows are 7 years away from each over,not 13).


----------



## wowfel (Oct 19, 2012)

> Even though that fight in the original HxH anime was made by Norio Matsumoto, most HxH fans think that the new version was better animated or at least as good. So however animated what you just saw, doesn't fall short compared to Norio Matsumoto….
> 
> Here’s a comparison:
> Link
> ...


Lol norio did not animate gon vs hisoka in the 1999 series he animated gon vs hanzo and some other episodes you can tell the difference in animation quality. I have seen the name of the guy that animated the old fight before and it is not norio matsumoto.


----------



## neshru (Oct 19, 2012)

Corax said:


> I see no point in comparing old animation  with new animation. Animation technologies have improved greatly since when. 13 years have passed since the original HxH episode. FMA:Brotherhood has way greater animation than original series for example (though both shows are 7 years away from each over,not 13).


You can still compare it, it's not like good animation didn't exist back then (though animation styles have changed over the time). In the end hand-drawn animation is still hand-drawn animation, so technology doesn't really matter when it comes to the quality of the animation itself. Technology could make life easier for animators, but it doesn't turn bad animators into skilled animators. In the end whether a series has good animation or not comes down to budget, in the present day like in the past.


----------



## Corax (Oct 19, 2012)

I think they use some kind of software to render each episode.And it is obvious that with each year software and computers becomes only better. For example art in the Gon vs Hisoka fight from new HxH looks  better (more colors,better models,better shading etc.) than in the old episode. Personally I doubt that it wasn't rendered. To be fair I am almost sure that it was.


----------



## DonutKid (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks for the imput guys.


----------



## Archah (Oct 20, 2012)

Rong Hong KA on Shinsekai Yori #4 o_O


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 20, 2012)

Archah said:


> Rong Hong KA on Shinsekai Yori #4 o_O


His episodes were the best among the normal teams 
Last episode, 268.
I guess he wanted to change projects, after all he was on Shippuuden from 124. He was also on Eureka AO.


----------



## Archah (Oct 20, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> His episodes were the best among the normal teams
> Last episode, 268.
> I guess he wanted to change projects, after all he was on Shippuuden from 124. He was also on Eureka AO.



Yeah, but it's funny see him working in well-animated shows lol


----------



## Combine (Oct 20, 2012)

lol, Hong Rong is getting too good for Shippuuden now? Man Pierrot really is not liking the show that much where they are now sending the former mediocre guys who've gotten more skilled to other shows.

Ik-hyun and his team never seem to show any improvement though, in fact they seem to get worse as time goes on.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2012)

Combine said:


> lol, Hong Rong is getting too good for Shippuuden now? Man Pierrot really is not liking the show that much where they are now sending the former mediocre guys who've gotten more skilled to other shows.
> 
> Ik-hyun and his team never seem to show any improvement though, in fact they seem to get worse as time goes on.



Ik-hyun did episode 84 of Shippuden correct? That statement couldn't be any more true honestly, 84 looked decent compared to 'normal' episodes, but now Ik's episodes don't look even half as good.


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes,Ik-hyun's team did ep. 84 (Hidan+Kakuzu vs Team 10). I can remember only 2 above average episodes from his team (84 and 168). Though most of Hong-Rong's episodes were better than Ik-hyun's. IMO, out of all outsourced teams Hong-Rong's team is one of the best.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 25, 2012)

The final fight of the episode was good and cool!


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2012)

It was a good episode expected nothing less from Kumiko Horikoshi. Pakura+Gari vs Omoi/Maki was good. Also Monga vs Gari was quite good and his doton jutsu trap scene in particular also looked quite good.


----------



## Kony (Oct 27, 2012)

I think Hiroyuki Yamashita will be AD on a Chikara episode.


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like they're going all out on the staff for Chikara



Looks like all 6 episodes will be written by Toshiyuki Tsuru, with episode direction by Tsuru, Chikara Sakurai, and Yuu Yamashita.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 29, 2012)

Yuu Yamashita is an animator, strange he is listed episode director.

Looking forward to see if Suzuki will be animation director in any of these.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Geg said:


> Looks like they're going all out on the staff for Chikara
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like all 6 episodes will be written by Toshiyuki Tsuru, with episode direction by Tsuru, Chikara Sakurai, and Yuu Yamashita.



And here, all the $$$ from the movie lol

At this point, I'm expecting these AD back-to-back without any outsourced team. It's like a new movie, but divided in episodes for the tv series.
Hiroyuki Yamashita, Masayuki Kouda, Hirofumi Suzuki, Kengo Matsumoto, Onishi Masaya, Imaki Hiroaki and maybe some great free lancer.


----------



## Kony (Oct 29, 2012)

I discovered Yuu Yamashita, thank you


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone know who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight? Hopefully, he never animates the series again. Based on the style of the most recent animated fights, I'd bet my money that the person who was responsible for animating these fights is the same person who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight. 

The movements aren't fluid, there are almost always some noticeable poorly drawn frames and the filler background characters have a terrible art style in comparison to the main characters that were designed by Kishimoto.

This guy and his team are ruining the series, which was once renowned for its high quality battle scenes.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 29, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> Does anyone know who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight? Hopefully, he never animates the series again. Based on the style of the most recent animated fights, I'd bet my money that the person who was responsible for animating these fights is the same person who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight.
> 
> The movements aren't fluid, there are almost always some noticeable poorly drawn frames and the filler background characters have a terrible art style in comparison to the main characters that were designed by Kishimoto.
> 
> This guy and his team are ruining the series, which was once renowned for its high quality battle scenes.



You're on the wrong road.
Totally.


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 29, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> You're on the wrong road.
> Totally.



How so? Who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight then?


----------



## mads2194 (Oct 29, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> How so? Who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight then?



You can find answers to all your questions here:



Just look for who is credited as Animation Supervisor or Animation Director (AD).


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 29, 2012)

*


Kony said:



			I discovered Yuu Yamashita, thank you 

Click to expand...


OP#2: Yuu animated Sakura part and Kabuto and Yamato clash
ED#14: Sakura singing parts
Naruto X Uniqlo: Yuu's part start where the song end
*


----------



## Kony (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok thank you. A great animator !


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 29, 2012)

*Guess we know why there wasn't no opening from Tsuru.




			At this point, I'm expecting these AD back-to-back without any outsourced team. It's like a new movie, but divided in episodes for the tv series.
Hiroyuki Yamashita, Masayuki Kouda, Hirofumi Suzuki, Kengo Matsumoto, Onishi Masaya, Imaki Hiroaki and maybe some great free lancer.
		
Click to expand...


I'm more curious about Yuu episode then the others since Yuu really hasn't directed any episode prior to this. mostly AD works like Sakurai. My guess that Koji Yabuno or Hiroyuki Yamashita will be his AD*


----------



## Kony (Oct 29, 2012)

Even if November and December will be filler episodes, we should get a very good staff list.

It seems that Pierrot didn't like the war arc


----------



## neshru (Oct 29, 2012)

Geg said:


> Looks like they're going all out on the staff for Chikara
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like all 6 episodes will be written by Toshiyuki Tsuru, with episode direction by Tsuru, Chikara Sakurai, and Yuu Yamashita.


I don't know if we should consider ourselves lucky or not. The big fights coming up next year certainly could have used that talent. 



BoomerAang said:


> Does anyone know who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight? Hopefully, he never animates the series again. Based on the style of the most recent animated fights, I'd bet my money that the person who was responsible for animating these fights is the same person who animated the Pain vs Naruto fight.
> 
> The movements aren't fluid, there are almost always some noticeable poorly drawn frames and the filler background characters have a terrible art style in comparison to the main characters that were designed by Kishimoto.
> 
> This guy and his team are ruining the series, which was once renowned for its high quality battle scenes.


Why do you troll the animation thread? =\


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 29, 2012)

*



			Ok thank you. A great animator !
		
Click to expand...

In Welcome to THE SPACE SHOW, Yuu animated the scene where Amane holding Pochi. Also his Usagi Drop episode was pretty stellar




			I don't know if we should consider ourselves lucky or not. The big fights coming up next year certainly could have used that talent.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see*


----------



## wowfel (Oct 29, 2012)

I was hoping they would spend their budget on the important fights in the war,instead of a random filler.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 29, 2012)

*Wowfel, those fights probably still get the treatnment*


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 29, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't know if we should consider ourselves lucky or not. The big fights coming up next year certainly could have used that talent.
> 
> 
> Why do you troll the animation thread? =\



How am I trolling the animation thread?


----------



## neshru (Oct 29, 2012)

Because only a troll could say that the only episode in the entirety of the Shippuden series where things don't stop moving _for a second_ "lacks fluid movement".
If episode 167 of Shippuden lacks fluid movement, then the average anime episode is a slideshow with no animation.

And it's so ironic that you think the guys behind episode 167 of Shippuden are ruining the series, since _all _of the high quality action episodes the series *got famous for* were the work of those same people that created Shippuden 167.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 29, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't know if we should consider ourselves lucky or not. The big fights coming up next year certainly could have used that talent.
> 
> 
> Why do you troll the animation thread? =\



While I agree with you stance, he might of been talking about episode 163, 165 (Although this was a talking episode if I recall correctly, and Fukasaku's death looked pretty good), and 168. 163 and 168 were pretty horrible if I remember correctly.


----------



## neshru (Oct 29, 2012)

Olivia said:


> While I agree with you stance, he might of been talking about episode 163, 165 (Although this was a talking episode if I recall correctly, and Fukasaku's death looked pretty good), and 168. 163 and 168 were pretty horrible if I remember correctly.


If he was, then I apologize. I absolutely agree with him.
Considering all the hate the kyuubified Naruto vs Pain episode has been getting from the average viewer, I just assumed he was talking about it.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 29, 2012)

neshru said:


> If he was, then I apologize. I absolutely agree with him.
> Considering all the hate the kyuubified Naruto vs Pain episode has been getting from the average viewer, I just assumed he was talking about it.



I agree with your second statement as well; all my friends which watch the series calls that episode "badly animated", and I do try to inform them that it's not bad at all, and in fact, the exact opposite as it has the best animation in the series, however they sometimes can't still can't understand it.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 29, 2012)

I swear, If gaara's main war arc fight gets crappy animation to elevate the animation of some 6 part filler mini movie- I'll fucking scream.

Studio peirrot made me almost throw in the towel with the anime when they prioritized hinatas confession episode over Sage Naruto vs. Pain. I'm not sure how much more of their bullshit I can take.


----------



## Kony (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, but Pierrot doesn't have to do exactly what fanboys want. 
If this filler arc have a good direction and a nice storyline written by the original creator, I'll watch with pleasure. There will probably be defects but who knows maybe some good things.
But guys who say they'll never be able to watch this shit, will still watch and will complain =)


----------



## wowfel (Oct 30, 2012)

> Wowfel, those fights probably still get the treatment


I just rather have the important canon fights get those treatment instead of a filler.


> Because only a troll could say that the only episode in the entirety of the Shippuden series where things don't stop moving for a second "lacks fluid movement".
> If episode 167 of Shippuden lacks fluid movement, then the average anime episode is a slideshow with no animation.
> 
> And it's so ironic that you think the guys behind episode 167 of Shippuden are ruining the series, since all of the high quality action episodes the series got famous for were the work of those same people that created Shippuden 167.


He is not a troll he is just misinformed or he does not understand animation, it only had a few bad parts with the art other than that it is amazing, it is probably the best animated episode in shippuden it rivals naruto vs sasuke.


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 30, 2012)

wowfel said:


> I just rather have the important canon fights get those treatment instead of a filler.
> 
> He is not a troll he is just misinformed or he does not understand animation, it only had a few bad parts with the art other than that it is amazing, it is probably the best animated episode in shippuden it rivals naruto vs sasuke.



Right... And what are your qualifications when it comes to animation? Although the fights were entertaining, there were poorly drawn frames and the they just didn't understand the physics behind it. I mean, Naruto knocks Pain on the head with a humongous rock and Pain only gets 'pushed' into the ground? That's unrealistic. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the entire fight was poorly animated because that would be a false statement. The fact that there was even some poor animation at all in one of the most, if not THE most, important fights in the series shows that they aren't putting enough effort in their animating.


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 30, 2012)

^You should just shutup before you embarrass yourself even more. I mean I hate episode 167, but am not ignorant enough to say it was poorly animated. And so don't debate about real life physics in anime. Naruto rammad Sasuke whole into the mountain during their final Part 1 fight, yet he was totally fine. I don't see you complaining about that unrealistic physics & bio.


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, that's probably because it wasn't a 'Looney Tunes' filler moment. And yes, SOME PARTS were poorly animated in comparison to other popular animes, such as One Piece and Bleach. 

You shouldn't embarrass yourself by saying that the entire episode was Animation Perfection. That would be an outright lie.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 30, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> Right... And what are your qualifications when it comes to animation? Although the fights were entertaining, there were poorly drawn frames and the they just didn't understand the physics behind it. I mean, Naruto knocks Pain on the head with a humongous rock and Pain only gets 'pushed' into the ground? That's unrealistic.



This isn't Wakabayashi Atsushi or Yamashita Shingo's first rodeo. That entire opening segment of the episode was intentionally storyboarded and animated in an exaggerated manner.


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 30, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> Well, that's probably because it wasn't a 'Looney Tunes' filler moment. And yes, SOME PARTS were poorly animated in comparison to other popular animes, such as One Piece and Bleach.
> 
> You shouldn't embarrass yourself by saying that the entire episode was Animation Perfection. That would be an outright lie.



^ It was unrealistic, as in your 1st complaint. Now if you want to keep switching around your points to save face thats another thing. Also both Sasuke vs Naruto of part 1 climax & Naruto vs Pain was animated by the same guy. Go do your research before trying to act smart.


----------



## BoomerAang (Oct 30, 2012)

Psi Factor said:


> ^ It was unrealistic, as in your 1st complaint. Now if you want to keep switching around your points to save face thats another thing. Also both Sasuke vs Naruto of part 1 climax & Naruto vs Pain was animated by the same guy. Go do your research before trying to act smart.



Mate, that doesn't necessarily mean that his/her work is of the same standard as when he/she animated the Sasuke vs Naruto battle. 

I don't remember switching around my points at all. Just so you're able to comprehend the point of my posts, I'll try repeating myself again. There were bits of the fight that were very poorly animated. If you disagree, you're implying that the entire fight was Animation Perfection, which it clearly wasn't.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 30, 2012)

> Right... And what are your qualifications when it comes to animation? Although the fights were entertaining, there were poorly drawn frames and the they just didn't understand the physics behind it. I mean, Naruto knocks Pain on the head with a humongous rock and Pain only gets 'pushed' into the ground? That's unrealistic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the entire fight was poorly animated because that would be a false statement. The fact that there was even some poor animation at all in one of the most, if not THE most, important fights in the series shows that they aren't putting enough effort in their animating.


You don't need qualifications you just have to know the reason it was made in that manner, but not everything that happened in the fight is the animators fault, the storyboarder atsushi wakabayashi decided to put that looneytoon scene, the animators follow a storyboard and sometimes they could freely animate what they want. Also the frames were purposely drawn like that its not like the animator did not know what he was doing, there are people who check the frames they are called the art director who correct the frames, the studio decided to allow that scene and naruto has way better animation than bleach and one piece.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 31, 2012)

From Yuu Yamashita, (link)


			
				@charozoTasuku said:
			
		

> @huki2444 ありがとうございます。とりあえず一本目＃510をお楽しみに。僕はやってないけど今迄溜まった都留さん成分たっぷりですよ。高画質録画でどうぞ。



Btw, can someone explain why many (western) people frequently bring up "Looney tunes" into discussion regarding ep.167.
From google search, it seemed some old cartoon show/series that is continuing from 1930s, it seems popular.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2012)

> ありがとうございます。とりあえず一本目＃510をお楽しみに。僕はやってないけど今迄溜まった都留さん成分たっぷりですよ。高画質録画でどうぞ。


He's saying please look forward to the first episode, 290 (that means that there's still going to be a regular episode on november 15). He's not working on it, but there's a lot of Tsuru's work in it. 



tkROUT said:


> Btw, can someone explain why many (western) people frequently bring up "Looney tunes" into discussion regarding ep.167.
> From google search, it seemed some old cartoon show/series that is continuing from 1930s, it seems popular.



Mostly they mean that the animation seemed more "cartoony" than "anime-y". Though literally the only similarity between the two is that in the scene where Pain starts running on the water his legs look the same as a Loony Toons character.


----------



## Kony (Oct 31, 2012)

Geg said:


> He's saying please look forward to the first episode, 290 (that means that there's still going to be a regular episode on november 15). He's not working on it, but there's a lot of Tsuru's work in it.



Ok I'll watch it 
That means he's animation supervisor too ? Or I mistake and he worked as key animator on 1, 82, 85, 123 and 166.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Oct 31, 2012)

Geg said:


> Mostly they mean that the animation seemed more "cartoony" than "anime-y". Though literally the only similarity between the two is that in the scene where Pain starts running on the water his legs look the same as a Loony Toons character.



There's also the scene where the 4-tails hammers Pain into the ground and pain tries to scamper away from it.  That's straight up Daffy Duck/Wily Coyote territory.

I thought it was funny and love the episode, but that is some straight up Looney Tunes stuff.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 1, 2012)

OH-MY-GOD

Movie animation and art for the Chikara saga 

twitter account
twitter account
twitter account
twitter account
twitter account

From the filters used, maybe it's Hirofumi Suzuki's direction.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 1, 2012)

*Well Chikara's trailer was surly nice*


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 1, 2012)

OMG it like a movie!! I also expect a total new soundtrack!


----------



## wowfel (Nov 1, 2012)

> Well Chikara's trailer was surly nice


Where can I find the trailer?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## wowfel (Nov 1, 2012)

> Naruto Shippuden: Chikara


Ty for the quick reply but the video does not seem to be working it gives me this a message saying your internet is not connected and shit on a box inside the video but it works perfectly.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 1, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> OH-MY-GOD
> 
> Movie animation and art for the Chikara saga
> From the filters used, maybe it's Hirofumi Suzuki's direction.


It is for ep.290 I guess. 

With only 3 Ep. directors listed for Chikara (for now), I think each may do 2 episodes, then chances are there the last episode of series, 295 will also be done by Tsuru/Suzuki.

Ironic, last movie's quality is like outsoursed TV-episode. Suzuki did nothing for movie and now showing up here. 

I still hope he or someone do some fixing when DVD of Road to Ninja comes out.

They made Blood prison 90 min. movie for theatre but DVD/director's cut was 10 min. longer with fixed art at places and added content.

Btw, What is Tokuda doing these days ?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 1, 2012)

*



			Ty for the quick reply but the video does not seem to be working it gives me this a message saying your internet is not connected and shit on a box inside the video but it works perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Try refreshing page because I got that message first too.*


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2012)

This arc looks just awesome.

All the stuff comes from the same episode ?


----------



## Archah (Nov 1, 2012)

Tokuda is MIA lol

It seems this Chikara arc will be really awesome in terms of art & animation 

Btw, Rong Hong keeps working in great shows. KA on Psycho-pass #4. Suzuki Natsuko also worked as KA.


----------



## Combine (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol, so I guess Hong Rong really has graduated from being a mediocre animator to being above average. So of course, gotta take him off Naruto! Can't have any non-mediocre guys here! 

Wow, Chikara seems to be what has been absorbing the budget. Sure explains why the show's quality hasn't improved very much post-movie production, or why the movie itself had a ton of outsourced animation, and didn't have the clean "look" that a Suzuki animated movie has (like Blood Prison).


----------



## neshru (Nov 1, 2012)

Combine said:


> Lol, so I guess Hong Rong really has graduated from being a mediocre animator to being above average. So of course, gotta take him off Naruto! Can't have any non-mediocre guys here!


Do you guys even know what his animation looks like? And as far as I know he's only been an AD on Shippuuden, not an animator, and the episodes he was on still required a chief AD to look good.

But yay for the new Chikara trailer, looks awesome. Hopefully those scenes are straight out of the episodes and not just promotional animation.
If the quality of the actual arc is that high, that might explain why Tsuru hasn't been involved with the series since OP 9. Maybe he was already working on this project back then.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 1, 2012)

neshru said:


> But yay for the new Chikara trailer, looks awesome. Hopefully those scenes are straight out of the episodes and not just promotional animation.
> If the quality of the actual arc is that high, that might explain why Tsuru hasn't been involved with the series since OP 9. Maybe he was already working on this project back then.



To me looks like straight from the episodes. Maybe it's only the first episode.
Various cuts, mixed as a normal preview of a normal episode. Just longer.


----------



## Archah (Nov 1, 2012)

neshru said:


> Do you guys even know what his animation looks like? And as far as I know he's only been an AD on Shippuuden, not an animator, and the episodes he was on still required a chief AD to look good.



He have been key animator in almost every episode he was AD. But yeah, even with that, he required talented animators to supervise his episodes.


----------



## neshru (Nov 1, 2012)

Archah said:


> He have been key animator in almost every episode he was AD.


I still wonder if anyone here claiming that "he left because he's now too good" even knows what his animation looks like...


----------



## Pagatcha (Nov 1, 2012)

Woohoo norio and others are back!  recognized, matsutake (taijutsu naruto vs kabuto)
norio (sai vs deidara)


----------



## wowfel (Nov 1, 2012)

The trailer is still not loading


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 1, 2012)

*Here you go Wowfel

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wT-t6b8mBE[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## wowfel (Nov 1, 2012)

> Here you go Wowfel


ty man I was refresh spamming the website so much today lol, the trailer looks amazing and kabuto has a new hairstyle lol I guess I can only dream that canon will get amazing animation like this filler.


----------



## BoomerAang (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd have to agree. This animation in this trailer looks like the animation from the Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakuzu fight. Hopefully they keep this level of consistency from now on!


----------



## wowfel (Nov 1, 2012)

> I'd have to agree. This animation in this trailer looks like the animation from the Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakuzu fight. Hopefully they keep this level of consistency from now on!


They will for the filler arc


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 1, 2012)

*



			I'd have to agree. This animation in this trailer looks like the animation from the Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakuzu fight. Hopefully they keep this level of consistency from now on!
		
Click to expand...

Well it is the same two guys who are responsible for that fight. And we probably won't see them again until an major fight happen *


----------



## neshru (Nov 1, 2012)

wowfel said:


> They will for the filler arc


We still don't know that, to be honest. It could be a single episode looking like that or not even one.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 2, 2012)

On the trailer, my favorite part was Sai, Deidera, and the beast. 
It is nice to see the Edo coffins with good texture (which is lacking in most of Naruto episodes). Fire was nice.
The way Kabuto moves back and slams water followed by dodging Naruto's Kick (:50 to :54) is something like seen before; same moveset.

Also the choice of main characters for Chikara by Tsuru is interesting. 
Hayate - N-48 (?)
Asuma - NS-82
Hidan - NS-85
Deidera - NS-123

This increases the chances he may do some Hinata episode extending some canon in future. 

*edit:*
Also, it will be interesting how many outsourced episodes will be in Chikara. 
Currently there are 3 in-house , and 5 outsourced ( 2 are piggy) per 8-ep. normal rota. 

Since Yuu Yamshita asked to look forward to Tsuru's episode but didn't comment on his own, I wonder if his episode(s) will be outsourced. (or I'm reading too much into it..) Can't wait for more staff/ Nov & Dec.
--------
Well, can someone tell what is the difference in the following roles / curious about the 1st one.


----------



## BoomerAang (Nov 2, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Well it is the same two guys who are responsible for that fight. And we probably won't see them again until an major fight happen *



What I don't understand is why don't they use these animators for the current fights?


----------



## neshru (Nov 2, 2012)

Because the current fights are nothing special, and maybe the staff doesn't care enough for the characters involved. Or maybe Tsuru wanted to come up with his own little story, and the studio allowed him to.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 2, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Since Yuu Yamshita asked to look forward to Tsuru's episode but didn't comment on his own, I wonder if his episode(s) will be outsourced. (or I'm reading too much into it..) Can't wait for more staff/ Nov & Dec.



Nah.
If there will be outsourced episodes, I think they'll be good outsource (not from the normal series rota). But, looking the staff of this saga, I really doubt Yamashita and Sakurai (and Tsuru himself since he's behind the entire Chikara) wants to direct a bad team.

Suzuki+Tsuru will do, likely, first and final episode.
Sakurai may be with Masayuki Kouda (we don't see him as AD from 277; nothing on Rock Lee)

Masahiko Murata is still directing Naruto SD? Because I remember that Sessha Gorou got that role after Opening 2. Or am I wrong?

We don't know if Hiroyuki Yamashita will be only a KA on Suzuki or other episodes. But since he's always involved with movies...

Yumenosuke Tokuda, since is really MIA, may be involved for an episode and that should be a bit outsourced.

We'll se in some days, at least for the first 2 or 3 episodes.


----------



## Kony (Nov 2, 2012)

The art (characters, background, effects, shadows..) seems really better than episode 123 or 166. 
This 290 looks like a very high-budget episode O_o.


----------



## Pagatcha (Nov 2, 2012)

If you know what i mean


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 2, 2012)

Hard to judge the animation from that Chikara trailer.  If you took still frames it would look like how still frames of some well animated episodes look but that video was so choppy it was hard to tell whether the video was messing things up or it was a case where (similar to the lake battle in Three Tails Arc) they took a "fuck in-betweeners" and "fluidity is for lames" approach to things.


----------



## neshru (Nov 2, 2012)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> Hard to judge the animation from that Chikara trailer.


I disagree. Animation is clearly "fucking awesome" level. The only question is if those scenes were taken from the actual episodes.


----------



## Kony (Nov 2, 2012)

Regarding the director of this first Chikara episode (Toshiyuki Tsuru, confirmed by Yuu Yamashita), the trailer is surely from the actual episode 290 and summarizes the storyline of the episode.
First a burning of the village where takes place the story, then the opening or a Chikara logo with the 10th anime /500th episode anniversary mention.
The discorvery of the village, the Naruto team investigation then a first fight against Kabuto.

And a nice track selection during all the episode


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 2, 2012)

*



			Since Yuu Yamshita asked to look forward to Tsuru's episode but didn't comment on his own, I wonder if his episode(s) will be outsourced. (or I'm reading too much into it..) Can't wait for more staff/ Nov & Dec.
		
Click to expand...

I highly doubt that Yuu's episode will be one those bad outsourced episode. Espically seeing how his ED's and his Usagi Drop episodes are.  On another note I'm curious to see if Koji Yabuno is going to be his AD since they seem to work together like Suzuki+Tsuru.

Spoiler:  














			Suzuki+Tsuru will do, likely, first and final episode.
Sakurai may be with Masayuki Kouda (we don't see him as AD from 277; nothing on Rock Lee)
		
Click to expand...

I was think the same thing b/c they seem to have take Kouda out of the regular rotation. 




			Masahiko Murata is still directing Naruto SD? Because I remember that Sessha Gorou got that role after Opening 2. Or am I wrong?

We don't know if Hiroyuki Yamashita will be only a KA on Suzuki or other episodes. But since he's always involved with movies...

Yumenosuke Tokuda, since is really MIA, may be involved for an episode and that should be a bit outsourced.

We'll se in some days, at least for the first 2 or 3 episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Regarding Murata, he still working on the series, just not as an director.*


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 2, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> If you know what i mean



It you meant Norio, it does give the 3d movement vive bit similar to certain part of Gon's runnning scene in HXH ep.28. 



darkap89 said:


> Nah.
> If there will be outsourced episodes, I think they'll be good outsource (not from the normal series rota). But, looking the staff of this saga, I really doubt Yamashita and Sakurai (and Tsuru himself since he's behind the entire Chikara) wants to direct a bad team.
> 
> Suzuki+Tsuru will do, likely, first and final episode.
> ...



You have some unrealistic expectation from the studio.. 

To clarify, I didn't mean bad but you know, not good either. But I don't know how Yuu will do as director and make up by his direction.

It is hard to see , amount of inhouse episodes will increase from 30% to 100% when other shows are still running. 

You know what was the latest movie quality.

Even with inhouse episodes, one team has good animators; Tomizawa or Kumiko's team's animators are mediocre. Well, most inhouse episodes this year have been hardly any better than some outsourced ones.

Suzuki's episode will most likely have top inhouse animators + free lancer with some go-hand studio people.

I can see people getting too excited over the trailer, but if it follows the trend of trailers, what the trailer showed is the best this Chikara series has to offer. (Except episode 295; or whatever other Tsuru episode) Still exciting, but non-Tsuru episodes may not be that great.

About Murata and Gorou they used to be director and assistant-director of Rock Lee upto episode 26. Now they're director and supervisor respectively.

I don't expect them in Chikara. If Murata was to work, he would have been one of episode director. Unless they didn't post all the episode directors.

Atsuko Inoue hasn't done Shirokuma episodes, and worked in Arata-naru Sekai. So lets see if she does something here now.

Apart from these, Hyodo Masaru, Masaya Onishi etc may work.

Since Kanezuka had been reported as chief anmation supervisor few times recently by Newtype but didn't work on actual episodes, may be the plan changed, and he is actually working in Chikara.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 2, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> You have some unrealistic expectation from the studio..



I'm not unrealistic.
I see this as a movie, divided only to celebrate the anniversary and airing as tv episodes.
That's my vision.

This Chikara saga could've easily been the next movie, without caring about the main series. Seeing the staff, I'm confident there will be no korean teams or whatever.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 2, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> I'm not unrealistic.
> I see this as a movie, divided only to celebrate the anniversary and airing as tv episodes.
> That's my vision.
> 
> This Chikara saga could've easily been the next movie, without caring about the main series. Seeing the staff, I'm confident there will be no korean teams or whatever.



Ik-Hyun Eum won't be there even with rota. His might be right after Chikara, ep-296. He worked in the movie though.
And you know the latest movie quality. 

I understand your point, but just hard to expect 6 high quality episodes happening because, other 3 shows are still running and for reasons I posted previously.

Still, the non-Tsuru episodes may be non-fighting or episodes that don't need high level work, that way they may balance.



Kony said:


> The art (characters, background, effects, shadows..) seems really better than episode 123 or *166.*
> This 290 looks like a very high-budget episode O_o.



Episodes 166's background was redone in DVD with good texture,


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 2, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Ik-Hyun Eum won't be there even with rota. His might be right after Chikara, ep-296. He worked in the movie though.
> And you know the latest movie quality.



Well, last movie was an exception ; )
What I believe, is that this Chikara saga was in the works for all this time (at least from Tsuru). This probably also affected actual movie production. 

We'll see in the next days


----------



## Combine (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm still amazed that it is looking like the studio decided to nerf the quality of the special movie that Kishimoto was involved with and instead devote the resources to this filler arc. Granted, in retrospect it seems that the movie worked out just fine with what it got, but am still surprised they made that call beforehand.


----------



## Pagatcha (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





tkROUT said:


> It you meant Norio, it does give the 3d movement vive bit similar to certain part of Gon's runnning scene in HXH ep.28.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yea i meant Norio, but it still could be.. umm.. improved shingo yamashita? 
i did this screens that remind me of the style.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont care if this arc looks amazing. I will bitch in mone through every amazingly choreographed  fight scene and epic moment if this filler is coming at the expence of day 2 of the war (which I fucking love, and is what the studio SHOULD be giving a shit about).


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 3, 2012)

Combine said:


> I'm still amazed that it is looking like the studio decided to nerf the quality of the special movie that Kishimoto was involved with and instead devote the resources to this filler arc. Granted, in retrospect it seems that the movie worked out just fine with what it got, but am still surprised they made that call beforehand.



Lol you sound so sure.

 It is because of movie's profit, they're going to make these good quality episodes.

The quality of movie was like that for many reasons.


If you see Lost Tower and Blood Prison, they didn't have much of good animation but, some chief animation work fixed the art.

Hence you can see the budget and quality decreasing. 


In fact, a film like Blood prison which didn't have much action, was made 90 min for theatre. Later, DVD release had 10 min extra and overall better quality. This does indicate that studio struggled to make the movie (for theatre release) and possibly reduced the time for theatre to finish it on time. And when they got resources and time (after movie release and its profit), they added and improved it.


Now coming to Road to Ninja, it was made late. Could be because of Kishimoto sensei's involvement, there were series of meetings to decides many things which delayed the movie making.

The  movie was made in 2 and half months but the running time is 20% more than Blood Prison. 


Also, another reason for lesser budget is that, studio's 2 long running titles ended ( or cancelled) that didn't generate much profit (or had loss who knows). And studio made new investments in 3 new shows at that time. 


Even then, the some of free lancers were missing because, the movie started so late and Date was director along with Kishimoto sensei's supervision. If some well known director (who has done good movies) was doing the movie and was informed much earlier, then it would have been different case. I doubt seomone would have agreed to do a movie with such less time, resources and when he/she won't have full independence ( because the author was overseeing).

Tusru had made Movie 3 in similar constrains , when there was less time and less money, but not sure if he would have agreed to do again specially when it won't be fully his work ( author's heavy involvement). 

May be studio had Tsuru as back-up if meetings with Kishimtoto sensei wouldn't have gone positive. 

But the movie generated enough profit, and studio will be spending it on Chikara. 

It is possible this Chikara was Tsuru's that back-up project.


----------



## neshru (Nov 3, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> It is because of movie's profit, they're going to make these good quality episodes.


I'm not so sure about that. I think something special like this must have been planned way before the results of the last movie came in. I think this mini arc is the reason why we haven't seen Tsuru on the series in the last year and a half.

I think that if the movie's profits are gonna have any impact on the series, we'll only see it next year.


----------



## Combine (Nov 3, 2012)

I've actually been wondering that maybe, "Chikara" was Pierrot's original plan/pitch for Movie 9, but then they got into talks with Kishi and Road to Ninja was finalized, but not before enough planning went into the first idea that they decided to keep it and decided to continue work on it as a special.

Also, there's no way Chikara could have been started only after the full results of Road to Ninja's box office returns were known. It had to have been in development for a while. If Pierrot is like any business they follow the fiscal calendar, and budget for the whole year. I highly doubt they were able to just decide to do Chikara based on recent numbers of RtN. As neshru said, RtN's success would only have impact (if there is going to be any) on next year's budget.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I think something special like this must have been planned way before the results of the last movie came in. I think this mini arc is the reason why we haven't seen Tsuru on the series in the last year and a half.
> 
> I think that if the movie's profits are gonna have any impact on the series, we'll only see it next year.





Combine said:


> I've actually been wondering that maybe, "Chikara" was Pierrot's original plan/pitch for Movie 9, but then they got into talks with Kishi and Road to Ninja was finalized, but not before enough planning went into the first idea that they decided to keep it and decided to continue work on it as a special.
> 
> Also, there's no way Chikara could have been started only after the full results of Road to Ninja's box office returns were known. It had to have been in development for a while. If Pierrot is like any business they follow the fiscal calendar, and budget for the whole year. I highly doubt they were able to just decide to do Chikara based on recent numbers of RtN. As neshru said, RtN's success would only have impact (if there is going to be any) on next year's budget.



This is also what I think.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I think something special like this must have been planned way before the results of the last movie came in. I think this mini arc is the reason why we haven't seen Tsuru on the series in the last year and a half.
> 
> I think that if the movie's profits are gonna have any impact on the series, we'll only see it next year.





Combine said:


> I've actually been wondering that maybe, "Chikara" was Pierrot's original plan/pitch for Movie 9, but then they got into talks with Kishi and Road to Ninja was finalized, but not before enough planning went into the first idea that they decided to keep it and decided to continue work on it as a special.
> 
> Also, there's no way Chikara could have been started only after the full results of Road to Ninja's box office returns were known. It had to have been in development for a while. If Pierrot is like any business they follow the fiscal calendar, and budget for the whole year. I highly doubt they were able to just decide to do Chikara based on recent numbers of RtN. As neshru said, RtN's success would only have impact (if there is going to be any) on next year's budget.



Guess you're right about that. That would explain the long absence of Tsuzuki / Tsuru.
But my main response was about reasons of the bad quality of Road to Ninja.

Anyways, I had thought possibility if Chikara was intially to be movie 9 or it was as back up plan in place of Movie 9 . But then thought, if it was planned for movie, why not wait for 2013 and make it as movie 10. That way it can actually have movie budget, movie special animators and proprtional profit. But then Peirrot has taken decisions sometimes that may not follow bussiness logic. This time Tsuru being the reason, it is possible. 
We'll know after it airs. If it was originally to be movie or Tsuru had planned for series of episodes.

Moving on, though not expecting, but I hope they produce Bluray starting from Chikara. 


Anyways, what I expect from Chikara (animators),
Tsuru episodes- Suzuki, Tsuru, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Hyodo Masaru, Tetsuya Takeuchi, Norio, Shingo, Matsutake, Hiroto Tanaka


non-Tsuru episodes- Kouda, H. Yamashita, Koji Yabuno (animeblue mentioned), Masaya Onishi, Kanezuka, Tokuda, Masaharu Tada, Kawai, Seiko Asai, Tokumaru, Kengo Matsumoto, H. Kumiko, Zenjirou Ukulele, Yuu Yamashita, some Bleach animators.


I don't expect the following animators, but if studio takes it as a movie (as some here think) and calls them , it would be plesant surprise.
Hidetsugu Ito, Hirofumi Masuda, Masaaki Endou, Takashi Hashimoto. 


Apart from these Nishio, Chiyuki Tanaka, Gorou, Wakabayashi will be missed.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 3, 2012)

*tkROUT, if there any big explosion in Tsuru/Suzuki episodes, Hirofumi Masuda is probably be the one who they get to animated it. Also I kinda think that we've a slim change to see Nishio considering Chikara is a special and Eva 3.0 seem to be done.

And here what I expect from Chikara (animators) 

Tsuru/Suzuki episodes:
The usual cast of animators that we in their episodes like Norio Matsumoto, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Keiko Shimizu, Tokuyuki Matsutake, and probably Tetsuya Takeuchi, Shingo Yamashita, Ryo-timo

Yuu Yamashita episodes: Hiroyuki Yamashita, Koji Yabuno, Tetsuya Takeuchi, Takahiro Chiba, Toshifumi Akai, Rie Harada, Maybe Hiroshi Tomioka and Megumi Kouno. And I like I mention before I think Koji Yabuno will be Yuu's AD.

Koji Yabuno's Tsunade


Chikara Sakurai episodes: Mostly Studio Pierrot Animation Room animators like Masayuki Kouda, Tatsuya Koyanagi Retsu Ohkawara, And maybe Hiroshi Tomioka, Shingo Tamaki and Hiromi Ishigami*


----------



## Kony (Nov 3, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *tkROUT, if there any big explosion in Tsuru/Suzuki episodes, Hirofumi Masuda is probably be the one who they get to animated it.*



He animated Deidara's clay explosions in 123 no ?

Love Koji Yabuno's Tsunade. I remember he did a great drawing of Gaara in NS 204. I think it's the kind of art style that may be hated by Kishimoto style's fans, but imo he's amazing.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 3, 2012)

_*You're talking about the explosion at end of part A/beginning of part B then yes*_


----------



## Combine (Nov 3, 2012)

Do we still expect to get the typical Episode animation credit list for the Chikara episodes? I just wonder if they'll treat these episodes differently since they seem to be looking more like an OVA than regular episodes.

And Sessha Gorou is still greatly missed.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> I disagree. Animation is clearly "fucking awesome" level. The only question is if those scenes were taken from the actual episodes.


A lot of it looked like bad frame rate conversion that led to being able to see after effects of one frame in the next.  Sometimes they do that in the show but most of the time I see it in YouTube vids it's because of bad encoding.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> A lot of it looked like bad frame rate conversion that led to being able to see after effects of one frame in the next.  Sometimes they do that in the show but most of the time I see it in YouTube vids it's because of bad encoding.



Watch this one instead, it's where the trailer originally came from. The one on youtube is terrible.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 3, 2012)

Can somone tell me a bunch of scenes chiyuki tanaka animated plz?


----------



## neshru (Nov 3, 2012)

He's probably too average of an animator to be able to pinpoint what his animation looks like. I doubt anyone knows.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 3, 2012)

*



			Can somone tell me a bunch of scenes chiyuki tanaka animated plz?
		
Click to expand...

Let me here, there that scene at end of Naruto Shippuden#245 and probably Jugo's blast  in Naruto Shippuden#202. Although I don't necessarily thinks it's her. And there Lloyd attack on Remiel in Tales of Symphonia  *


----------



## Corax (Nov 4, 2012)

Seems like this new filler arc will have very good animation and staff. Cant decide is this bad or good. But I am absolutely sure that we wont see any Tsuru episodes in the upcoming war arc fights. Though if they will be animated by another great animators this will be fine,but chances are low to be fair. More likely that all Fall-Winter season budged has been spent on this arc.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 4, 2012)

I WANT GAARAS FIGHT TO LOOK GOOD! Damn you filler and you're budget stealing. I really hope the whole thing about the movie money not being spent on this is true.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 6, 2012)

The official site updated. There will be 6 Episode directors. 

I guess they're in order of epides, hence posting that way, (290-295)
Tsuru , 
Chikara Sakurai, 
Yuu Yamashita, 
 (OP 11, mostly Bleach episode director), 
Masaaki Kumagai,
 ( Storyboard NS-223, Lee ep 2,11)

Noriyuki Abe hasn't showed up in a while...


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 6, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> The official site updated. There will be 6 Episode directors.
> 
> I guess they're in order of epides, hence posting that way, (290-295)
> Tsuru ,
> ...



If all the ADs will be high profile, my guess with these directors:

Tsuru + Hirofumi Suzuki
Sakurai + Masayuki Kouda
Mizuno + Onishi Masaya
Kumagai + Hiroyuki Yamashita

Still a giant ? for Yuu Yamashita and the final episode for Tomoyuki Kurokawa :S

Noriyuki Abe maybe is planning the next Naruto movie. So Date will be still on the main series, and Murata on Rock Lee.


----------



## Kony (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, new directors on the series. Like it =)

Looking forward to Tsuru and Yuu Yamashita more than others.
Like Animeblue said, Koji Yabuno could be the perfect animation director for Yuu's episode.


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2012)

So a single Tsuru episode, huh. Still better than nothing, I guess. I wonder how good the animation on the other five episodes will be, since six in-house episodes in a row must be quite hard on the studio.



crystalblade13 said:


> I WANT GAARAS FIGHT TO LOOK GOOD! Damn you filler and you're budget stealing.


I hope the studio agrees with me that that fight is fucking boring, and should be dealt with quickly and cheaply.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's pretty surprising, hopefully the quality of the story actually matches the staff. 

Did someone say that Tsuru was writing the script for all 6 episodes, or was that just speculation?


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2012)

I think someone translated it off of the arc's website


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah I assumed he was because he's the only one listed as a writer when there are multiple episode directors


----------



## Alchemist73 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kony said:


> Wow, new directors on the series. Like it =)
> 
> Looking forward to Tsuru and Yuu Yamashita more than others.
> Like Animeblue said, Koji Yabuno could be the perfect animation director for Yuu's episode.



I totally agree with you. And I also want Yabuno to the AD. I absolutely love Koji's art.


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if they will have guest ADs to match some of the directors or if all of the ADs will be Shippuden regulars.
It's also kinda strange that they are only listing directors on that page.


----------



## liborek3 (Nov 6, 2012)

509話「雷刀！！林檎雨由利」 
吉田伸　井端義秀　石井久志　ウクレレ善似郎と阿部弘樹とShin Min Seopと石崎裕子 

510話NARUTO疾風伝「力-Chikara-」episode1 
黒津安明　黒津安明　黒津安明　鈴木博文 

511話NARUTO疾風伝「力-Chikara-」episode2 
黒津安明　櫻井親良　須間雅人　千葉嵩洋 

512話NARUTO疾風伝「力-Chikara-」episode3 
黒津安明　山下佑　山下佑　金塚泰彦


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2012)

Animation directors:
289: Hiroki Abe/Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki/Zenjirou Ukulele
290: Hirofumi Suzuki
291: Takahiro Chiba
292: Yasuhiko Kanezuka


----------



## Kony (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for credits !

_Takahiro Chiba_ has got an impressive CV.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> Animation directors:
> 290: Hirofumi Suzuki
> 291: Takahiro Chiba
> 292: Yasuhiko Kanezuka



to add

*290*
Director/Storyboard/Script:  Toshiyuki Tsuru 

*291*
Director: Chikara Sakurai 
Storyboard: Masato Suma
Script: Toshiyuki Tsuru

*292*
Director/Storyboard: Yuu Yamashita
Script:  Toshiyuki Tsuru


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2012)

No idea who Takahiro Chiba is, but sounds good. Too bad we will have to wait another month to know who the remaining ADs are.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 6, 2012)

Someone knows well the work as KA/AD of Takahiro Chiba?
Yasuhiko Kanezuka back as AD. I hope it's like episode 133 or better.


----------



## Kony (Nov 6, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Someone knows well the work as KA/AD of Takahiro Chiba?



I watched his work as AD without being aware:

Blue Exorcist (episodes 1,2)
Le Chevalier d'Eon (episodes 1, 14, 19)

Check it out 

He was assistant on Naruto (first series) episode 19.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2012)

He has worked on some decent stuff, seems to be an above average AD probably around the same skill level as Kanezuka.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 6, 2012)

*So the last episode before Chikara is an outsource episode. Well I can't say that I was surprise to see that, but  I'm little surprise to see Yasuhiko Kanezuka as Yuu's AD, I figure it would be Koji Yabuno since they worked together almost everytime. Guess he too busy with Space Brother, to be his AD. 

Out the bunch I'm most surprise about it's episode #291's staff,  it can really fantastic episode or underwhelming episode depending on Sakurai's direction 




			Yasuhiko Kanezuka back as AD. I hope it's like episode 133 or better.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah another rank A episode*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tsuru/Suzuki should be great. Sakurai/Chiba should be good, I believe Sakurai will do a good job with it. And Yamashita/Kanezuka should be good as well. I'm happy with this. I'm curious to see Chiba's influence is on 291.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2012)

neshru said:


> Too bad we will have to wait another month to know who the remaining ADs are.



It should be easy to guess them. 294 is most likely Hiroyuki Yamashita, since we know Kumagai is the director.

 Then for 293&295 you can probably take your pick  between Kouda/Gourou and Kawai/Horikoshi.

Asai/Murata probably won't be there since Murata wasn't listed as one of the episode directors.


----------



## Archah (Nov 6, 2012)

Let's see what's Kobayashi Tsuneo capable of.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 6, 2012)

neshru said:


> I hope the studio agrees with me that that fight is fucking boring, and should be dealt with quickly and cheaply.





I thought everyone liked that fight... I mean it had tons of cool strategy and stuff. PM why you didnt like it, since ya cant say here.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 6, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> I thought everyone liked that fight... I mean it had tons of cool strategy and stuff. PM why you didnt like it, since ya cant say here.




Well it depends which fight you're talking about, the first one was short, with basically only talking and flashbacks. However his second one was boss, with one of the most awesome Edo Tensei's summoned, filled with strategy and explosions.


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It should be easy to guess them. 294 is most likely Hiroyuki Yamashita, since we know Kumagai is the director.


I was wondering if Yamashita will actually be one of the animation directors. If they are shooting for quality, it would makes sense for them to use him to animate as much stuff as possible. I'm sure the Suzuki/Tsuru episode will be great, but I wonder how they are gonna keep up the quality of the other five episodes.



crystalblade13 said:


> I thought everyone liked that fight... I mean it had tons of cool strategy and stuff. PM why you didnt like it, since ya cant say here.


Boring fighting between boring side characters that drags on for too long.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Well it depends which fight you're talking about, the first one was short, with basically only talking and flashbacks. However his second one was boss, with one of the most awesome Edo Tensei's summoned, filled with strategy and explosions.



I'm talking about the second one, which neshru somehow dislikes.


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> which neshru somehow dislikes.


You've just learned that people may not like the same things you like, congratulations.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 7, 2012)

Archah said:


> Let's see what's Kobayashi Tsuneo capable of.


He has been director of some shows, seems experienced. Shirokuma cafe's openings have been good and creative. . 

So far these first 3 episodes Chikara staff has been alright.

Not sure about Tomoyuki Kurokawa (ep-295). Haven't seen much of his work. Blade of immortal had seen long ago, nothing memmorable but was good I think.


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2012)

Well would it be possible to see Suzuki/Tsuru soon again?Once they worked on episode 82 and 85 shortly afterwards. Still a mystery why,but this might happen again an we might see them in next special canon episode.


----------



## Kony (Nov 7, 2012)

Archah said:


> Let's see what's Kobayashi Tsuneo capable of.



This guy is going to do something on Shiippuden ?


----------



## Archah (Nov 7, 2012)

Kony said:


> This guy is going to do something on Shiippuden ?



He'll storyboard #291 under Suma Masato (須間雅人) penname.


----------



## Kony (Nov 7, 2012)

Archah said:


> He'll storyboard #291 under Suma Masato (須間雅人) penname.



Thank you.

Solid animation direction and storyboard, it seems that Sakurai's episode will be an improvement compared to the underwhelming episode 249. Well, I always enjoyed Sakurai's episodes in the first series .


----------



## Combine (Nov 7, 2012)

How good is Yuu Yamashita? Has he worked on any episodes before?

It's great to see Kanezuka back in the head AD role for a change (hopefully), 133 was the last time that happened, and that was a great ep.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 7, 2012)

Combine said:


> How good is Yuu Yamashita? Has he worked on any episodes before?
> 
> It's great to see Kanezuka back in the head AD role for a change (hopefully), 133 was the last time that happened, and that was a great ep.



He mainly works on OP/ED's and movies, this will be his first time directing an actual episode. 

He did animate something in episodes 123&180 (which were Suzuki&Kouda episodes).


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 7, 2012)

*



			How good is Yuu Yamashita? Has he worked on any episodes before?

It's great to see Kanezuka back in the head AD role for a change (hopefully), 133 was the last time that happened, and that was a great ep.
		
Click to expand...




Yuu only worked on two Shippuden episodes, #123 and #180, Although he did worked on few opening and ending. From what I know of him, I would say B-.


Edit: haha somehow I miss insane111 posted*


----------



## Combine (Nov 7, 2012)

Judging by the tiny episode summaries. Ep 1 will be mostly the village massacre and Naruto and co traveling to the place. Possibly ends with start of confrontation with Kabuto. Ep2, will deal with remainder of confrontation then meeting up with villagers. Ep3 seems to be dealing with aftermath of village massacre.


----------



## neshru (Nov 7, 2012)

Combine said:


> Judging by the tiny episode summaries. Ep 1 will be mostly the village massacre and Naruto and co traveling to the place. Possibly ends with start of confrontation with Kabuto.


That would mean that either the trailer scenes were done just for the trailer, or other episodes besides ep 1 have that kind of quality. Hope it's the latter.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sometimes the first line of the summaries are describing what happened at the end of the previous episode, and they also tend to only describe the first half of the episodes. So it's still possible that the edo tensei scene happens in episode 1.


----------



## Combine (Nov 7, 2012)

So, what do we know about the final three episode directors?

Kazunori Mizuno has been a director of some sort on an OP and some Naruto films

Masaaki Kumagai is a veteran and has been paired with Kanezuka and lately Hiroyuki Yamashita

Tomoyuki Kurokawa has done a few episodes of Rock Lee, and did the Storyboard for ep 223, which was, unfortunately not a very good episode at all. This is probably the most worrisome of the six. Surprised he gets the last episode. Though I'd like to hope ep 223's crap was mainly due to Junki Takegami's awful at sea filler writing.


----------



## Archah (Nov 9, 2012)

Didn't notice Tokuda Yumenosuke was listed as "Character cooperator" in Eum Ik-hyun's episode (#288).


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 9, 2012)

*Here is the Chikara trailer that has Date in it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nL-BsPDbZ4[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Nov 9, 2012)

He's really well animated


----------



## insane111 (Nov 10, 2012)

Never seen that credit before, it might mean he just helped with the character designs.


----------



## Kony (Nov 10, 2012)

Naruto, Sakura, Sai & Yamato walking in the desert reminds me that :


A movie written and directed by Toshiyuki Tsuru^^


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 10, 2012)

Kony said:


> cut



LOL, it's the same concept!

Noticed that Yuko Ishizaki must be crazy or like the Pierrot outsourced slave.

Yuko Ishizaki:
256
263
268
272 (only KA)
275
278
282
286
289

o___o''


----------



## Kony (Nov 10, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> LOL, it's the same concept!



That is what scares me 
Hopefully they won't go to the circus


----------



## insane111 (Nov 10, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> LOL, it's the same concept!
> 
> Noticed that Yuko Ishizaki must be crazy or like the Pierrot outsourced slave.
> 
> ...



He only does one third/one half of those episodes, so every 2-3 episodes is the same amount of work as a solo animation director.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 10, 2012)

insane111 said:


> He only does one third/one half of those episodes, so every 2-3 episodes is the same amount of work as a solo animation director.



But he's KA + AD everytime (excluding one episode) xD


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 10, 2012)

Kony said:


> Naruto, Sakura, Sai & Yamato walking in the desert reminds me that :
> 
> 
> A movie written and directed by Toshiyuki Tsuru^^



Lol! Good catch. I didn't remember the movie, but what came to my mind was similar scene in Yu yu Hakusho ending 3.

Other things that came to mind are some Road to Ninja scenes. Like the bent branch over which Kabuto appears similar to one in movie where Akatsuki (Pain/Konan/Itachi) appear. Then Sai does his Beast that goes to Deidera. Even the way Naruto and Sakura stand crossing each other is something like seen before.



darkap89 said:


> Noticed that Yuko Ishizaki must be crazy or like the Pierrot outsourced slave.''



Not just him but the team. From 263-289, 8 episodes by Piggy, 7 by main studio Peirrot. (Tonton sure  contributed to the war. .) Though, Peirrot will make up by Chikara. Anyways, that team over used because they're cheap. We may not see them till next year. Next year will mostly start with Ik-Hyun Eum and first 2 months agian will be a outsourced fest. There is some hope for March and April I guess.


----------



## harurisu (Nov 10, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Here is the Chikara trailer that has Date in it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nL-BsPDbZ4[/YOUTUBE]*



So we're getting the whole filler arc in ONE day, or is that just the date when the arc will start ?


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2012)

6 days/weeks.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 11, 2012)

*Question about 288*:

I can't find the info on that's episode staff on ANN (I believe it's buried in an unsearchable clump of episodes) but Naruto Wikia it says that Ik-Hyun Eum and Kiyomu Fukuda did that. They also did 281 and I can see similarities (imagined scenes in 281 vs pre-opening stuff in 288) but does anyone know if there were other people involved in those episodes in the same positions?

I'm trying to understand how some scenes look so bad compared to others and if it's a case of different people doing different parts (I'd like to know who these other folk are) or if it's all the work of the people listed and they either get tired of trying at some point or get rushed, with the end result being the quality fall off seen between every fight scene pre-opening (#288) and everything post that.



neshru said:


> I hope the studio agrees with me that that fight is fucking boring, and should be dealt with quickly and cheaply.



I totally agree on boring and quickly parts, but if they want to go all out and make it awesome somehow, I won't complain.

As long as they make anything involving Uchiha good, they've done right by me.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 11, 2012)

*Here is the full credits of NARUTO Shippuden#281 and  NARUTO Shippuden#288

 NARUTO Shippuden#281:

Episode Director/Storyboard: Kiyomu Fukuda

Animation Supervisor: Ik Hyun Eum

Key Animators:
Tsutomu Ohshiro 
Ik Hyun Eum
Jin- won Seo
Jong-hwan Oh
Sea- hwan Han
Yoon-joung Kim
Chang-hwan Park
Myoung-hoon Park 
Seok-in Lee

 NARUTO Shippuden#288

Episode Director/Storyboard: Kiyomu Fukuda

Animation Supervisor: Ik Hyun Eum

Key Animators:
Tsutomu Ohshiro
Eum Ik Hyun
Seo Jin- won
Ou Jong-hwan
Lee dock ho
Kim Yoon-jeong
Park Myeong-hun
Lee Seok-in
Kim kyoung hwan
Min
*


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> *
> 
> 
> I totally agree on boring and quickly parts, but if they want to go all out and make it awesome somehow, I won't complain.
> ...


*



Anyway, gaara is awesome, and diserves to have his solo fight look good. I mean, almost everyone was fond of those chapter when they came out. Guess thats just KL though...

I think kishi really put alot of effort into the art of that fight, so for it to get the sage naruto vs. pain treatment, would be sad (Im refering to episodes 163 and 164).*


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 12, 2012)

*Little bored right now, so I thought I post some pics drawn by Takahiro Chiba

Spoiler:  











Edit: How about now and they're big*


----------



## Kony (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah thank you 

I know what I can expect from the Suzuki's episode.
But that #291 will be a surprise -hopefully good- . The same for Yuu's episode, even if we know Kanezuka's art style.


----------



## neshru (Nov 12, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Little bored right now, so I thought I post some pics drawn by Takahiro Chiba*


How about you tell us who Takahiro Chiba is 
Pics don't look bad, but they aren't really anything special.


----------



## Combine (Nov 12, 2012)

neshru said:


> How about you tell us who Takahiro Chiba is
> Pics don't look bad, but they aren't really anything special.


 is the relatively new Animation Director who will be heading up Chikara Episode 2, after Suzuki's intro ep for the filler arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 12, 2012)

*



			How about you tell us who Takahiro Chiba is 
Pics don't look bad, but they aren't really anything special.
		
Click to expand...

The brother of Takaaki Chiba, who had  assisted Suzuki with Naruto#19 and worked together with him on few other series like Kamichu!, Le Portrait de Petite Cossette. As for his woek as AD, he very solid


Spoiler:  






*


----------



## neshru (Nov 13, 2012)

Combine said:


> is the relatively new Animation Director who will be heading up Chikara Episode 2, after Suzuki's intro ep for the filler arc.


Oh, you're right. Had already removed the name from my mind


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm really interested in seeing the opening for 290.  I don't know why, but actually episodes usually don't have stuff that looks as crazy (good crazy) as the Sai vs Deidara parts.  The camera moving all over the place like that is usually just in OPs.  If the actual episode is going to be like that... I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2012)

> I'm trying to understand how some scenes look so bad compared to others and if it's a case of different people doing different parts (I'd like to know who these other folk are) or if it's all the work of the people listed and they either get tired of trying at some point or get rushed, with the end result being the quality fall off seen between every fight scene pre-opening (#288) and everything post that.


First part (start of the fight with swordsmen) was done by Tsutomi Ohshiro more likely. All after the opening by Korean animators. This is why difference is so big. Japanese animation school has more experience and in general Japanese animators are better.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw some new pics of Road to Ninja and, woah, bad art is bad.
Watched also ep33 of Rock Lee with Masayuki Kouda as AD. Really, it was like a normal team episode.

The episode of this week had a little good animated scene from the usual uncredited animator. I like a lot his art style.



Episode with 4 ADs, 1 Chief and one another role that I don't know.

The preview of the first Chikara episode is the same of the trailer.


----------



## Archah (Nov 15, 2012)

Tokuda Yumenosuke listed as 'Character Design Assistant' o_O


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 15, 2012)

Archah said:


> Tokuda Yumenosuke listed as 'Character Design Assistant' o_O



Maybe he's involved creating filler characters


----------



## Archah (Nov 15, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Maybe he's involved creating filler characters



Lol, that could be cool


----------



## Kony (Nov 15, 2012)

Regular outsourced episodes don't highlight Takanashi's soundtrack.
I hope Toshiyuki Tsuru will correct that in the next week's episode.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 15, 2012)

Was it just me or is episode 289 sharper and "more hd" than usual?  Sometimes it seems like episodes are just more colorful and sharper than others.  First time I noticed it was the Kakashi vs Pain episode where Kakashi takes a nail to the eye.



Corax said:


> First part (start of the fight with swordsmen) was done by Tsutomi Ohshiro more likely.


Thanks!


----------



## neshru (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes they are. While the show as a whole is aired in HD, only some episodes appear to be produced in HD.


----------



## Archah (Nov 18, 2012)

Btw, Tokuda Yumenosuke KA on Shin Sekai Yori #7.


----------



## Combine (Nov 18, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Saw some new pics of Road to Ninja and, woah, bad art is bad.


Yeah, a lot of media I've seen of Road to Ninja, in stills especially, shows some pretty bad art, reminiscent of Shippuuden Movie 4 (Lost Tower), a very noticeable dip in quality, especially when compared to Blood Prison. I'm still wondering why RtN seems to have been de-prioritized when it came to allocating animation budget/assets, especially looking at the Chikara arc.

The best guess I've had is that Chikara was pitched to be Movie 9, but then Road to Ninja spawned from talks with Kishi, but not before resources had already been committed. Otherwise it seems odd to have clearly decided to outsource most of Road To Ninja to Korean animation.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 18, 2012)

Combine said:


> Yeah, a lot of media I've seen of Road to Ninja, in stills especially, shows some pretty bad art, reminiscent of Shippuuden Movie 4 (Lost Tower), a very noticeable dip in quality, especially when compared to Blood Prison.



People put Lost Tower as some terrible movie, but Blood Prison as good one, but then Blood prison didn't have much of good aniamtion. It just has lot less action, but having 6 good chief animation directors (and other animation directors) to improve the art.



Combine said:


> I'm still wondering why RtN seems to have been de-prioritized when it came to allocating animation budget/assets, especially looking at the Chikara arc.



It is not exactly de-priotized, but other constrains. (without ruling out the chance of Chikara in place of Road to Ninja or vice versa)



tkROUT said:


> The quality of movie was like that for many reasons.
> 
> 
> If you see Lost Tower and Blood Prison, they didn't have much of good animation but, some chief animation work fixed the art.
> ...





Combine said:


> It seems odd to have clearly decided to outsource most of Road To Ninja to Korean animation.


No. There are more than 70 Japanese KAs. Though that doesn't mean they're good or anything. But no Korean key animator, at least from the part of credit revealed. 

But there are 3 Korean assistant animation directors. Hence it doesn't rule out the possibility of having some Korean animators (as the above credit scan may not be full thing, may have more KA). But then there are 18 Japanese animation directors.lol


----------



## neshru (Nov 19, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> but then Blood prison didn't have much of good aniamtion.


It looked pretty good, in my opinion. Yamashita did tons of work on it too, which is certainly one of the reasons why it looked good.
It had the kind of animation quality I would expect from the average Naruto movie, while Lost Tower didn't really and Road to Ninja doesn't seem to either.


----------



## Combine (Nov 19, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> People put Lost Tower as some terrible movie, but Blood Prison as good one, but then Blood prison didn't have much of good aniamtion.


Strongly disagree there. I just watched it again and the animation, especially in the battle scenes is exceptionally fluid. Impressive choreography as well, especially with GamaBunta fighting Satori.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 19, 2012)

Same here, Blood Prison has nothing to do with Lost Tower (a big disappointment both in story and art+animation).


----------



## Corax (Nov 19, 2012)

Dont know why but I like Kizuna (Bonds) the most. Havent seen Road to ninja, but Lost tower and Blood prison were boring.


----------



## Ubercook (Nov 20, 2012)

What's with all this talk about Korean animators being associated with low production values? Do the talented Korean animators just avoid work altogether on Japanese shows?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 20, 2012)

I liked some of the fight scenes in lost tower. Naruto vs. the dolls towards the beginning was done well imo, but blood prison as a whole was way prettier as far as quality goes and the animation was much more fluid. I agree with the person who mentioned the fight choreography, it was overall much better in blood prison than in lost tower. I especially liked how the scenes with Satori were handled, it was done very well.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 20, 2012)

Combine said:


> Strongly disagree there. I just watched it again and the animation, especially in *the battle scenes is exceptionally fluid.* Impressive choreography as well, especially with GamaBunta fighting Satori.





darkap89 said:


> Same here, Blood Prison has nothing to do with Lost Tower (a big disappointment both in story and art+animation).



If you think Blood Prison having good quality animation, I'm not sure what you think of Naruto Movie 1-5. The final battle in Blood Prison had some good scenes / effect animation here and there but overall not memorable or crazy or continuous. imo, it wasn't well choreographed. After an attack, the bird villian will dodge it. Then there will be 1 min talk to interupt, and repeat. Thus that fight lacked some contious action. 
On another note, I recently (re-)watched Rurouni Kenshin's ep.31, Atsuko Nakajima was animation director. In shippuden she did guest illustration for ED4. (She also had done KA for ep.166). Since this Chikara series is having staffs that Suzuki/Tsuru inviting to work, I wonder if she'll be invited (for KA in 290 mostly). I'm  looking forward to see how many from ED4 are going to appear in 'Chikara'. Some are already in.


*Spoiler*: _ED 4_ 




  中嶋敦子　松竹徳幸
ちゃろぞう　下屋達府
千葉崇洋　立木良見
りょーちも。　石田敦子
田中比呂人　清水恵子
木村雅弘　西尾鉄也
鈴木博文


----------



## neshru (Nov 22, 2012)

Jumped straight to the preview to see how it fares compared to today's episode: still looks pretty awesome. It really gives me the impression that Tsuru is supervising the whole arc, instead of just writing it.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty damn good episode. So much fluidness, so much action. It's like they were making up for lost time with the action. Quality seems to be going no where, so that means Tsuru's presence has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Pagatcha (Nov 22, 2012)

neshru said:


> Jumped straight to the preview to see how it fares compared to today's episode: still looks pretty awesome. It really gives me the impression that Tsuru is supervising the whole arc, instead of just writing it.



From the preview i think it's obvious 
great episode, shingo parts were great, but i am confused, i think they used different animator for explosions on some scenes


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome animations and cute drawings in the 2nd part! I love also the background art and all the effects.
I see that Tomoyuki Kurokawa (that will direct 295) helped Toshiyuki Tsuru with the direction of this Episode 1.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 22, 2012)

Good episode although for some reason I couldn't get excited about the fights even though they had great animation and lots of Opening Theme style moments.


----------



## paeses (Nov 22, 2012)

Norio Matsumoto scene
 Best Battle Theme in the World.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 22, 2012)

neshru said:


> Jumped straight to the preview to see how it fares compared to today's episode: still looks pretty awesome. It really gives me the impression that Tsuru is supervising the whole arc, instead of just writing it.


Yeah. Now he is credited as シリーズディレクター(series director), though Date is still 監督 (Kantoku). Apart from that, Tsuru also credited for character and concept work (キャラクター原案・コンセプトワーク). 


darkap89 said:


> Awesome animations and cute drawings in the 2nd part! I love also the background art and all the effects.
> I see that Tomoyuki Kurokawa (that will direct 295) helped Toshiyuki Tsuru with the direction of this Episode 1.


Yeah, good use of textures and art. It is interesting Hiroto Tanaka was specially credited for that ( Art set. and Layout supervision - 美術設定・レイアウト監修)


*Spoiler*: _full credit_ 



脚本・演出・絵コンテ・キャラクター原案・コンセプトワーク・黒津安明

美術設定・レイアウト監修・田中比呂人

演出助手・黒川智之

作画監督・鈴木博文

原画・山下宏幸　松本憲生　藤澤研一　松本顕吾
　　　山下清悟　新井伸浩　朝井聖子　兵渡勝
　　　徳丸輝明　山田歩　神谷論　嶋田真恵
　　　松村和子　吉木正行　富田恵美　前田義宏
　　　道解慎太郎　大西雅也　松竹徳幸　黒津安明
　　　伊藤岳史

　　　ぴえろ作画室

第二原画・津曲大介　一ノ瀬結梨　下島誠　伊藤真奈美
　　　大槻ちえ

　　　ブレイン・ベース作画部

　　　動画工房
　　　小田道子　石原つぼみ　福田きちこ　武藤幹
　　　大原真琴　傅沙織　松本恵　竹上充知子

　　　マウス
　　　吉岡美帆

　　　ディオメディア
　　　浅川翔　加藤弘将　水谷雄一郎　二部正章

　　　和風アニメーション
　　　山崎賢造

　　　ぴえろ作画室
　　　小柳達也　渡邊葉瑠　豆塚あす香

　　　ぴえろ福岡分室
　　　大久保美香 



I was expecting Takemaru, Shimada, Onishi etc would be reserved for another episode, well little surprised. May be they'll appear again, later.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Nov 22, 2012)

Jesus. Tsuru even did key animation. What a beast.

So glad to see Matsumoto Norio and Yamashita Shingo, too. I expect the latter a little more than I did the former, but having 'em both is a godsend.


----------



## Combine (Nov 22, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Awesome animations and cute drawings in the 2nd part! I love also the background art and all the effects.
> I see that Tomoyuki Kurokawa (that will direct 295) helped Toshiyuki Tsuru with the direction of this Episode 1.


That's certainly great to know about Kurokawa. I was worried about his episode being the last one, and that the only real previous barometer of his work was the Storyboard of at sea filler episode 223 (evil giant swordfish!). But then again, if Tsuru is truly overseeing the direction of the entire arc, then the quality should hopefully remain constant to today's episode.

Speaking of which, as has been noted, the quality of the preview seems to be no different than today's episode, which is quite astonishing.

It is too bad though that a lot of these amazing animators just haven't been able to work on the regular cannon episodes. Although I suppose so far in the War arc, none of the fights have been that interesting and worthy of their involvement.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 22, 2012)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> So glad to see Matsumoto Norio and *Yamashita Shingo*, too.


What parts did he do?  Was the short Kabuto vs Naruto on top of water (pretty much just Naruto doing a kick) and the bubble monster snake thing his parts?


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> What parts did he do?  Was the short Kabuto vs Naruto on top of water (pretty much just Naruto doing a kick) and the bubble monster snake thing his parts?



I feel the Sai's dragon scene may be him due to the low frames. But don't really know.
It's also difficult to recognize Hiroyuki Yamashita's scenes.

All good news about Hiroto Tanaka and the KAs that worked on this episode.


----------



## Kony (Nov 22, 2012)

Perfect direction, narration and animation to me.
As beautiful as episode 82.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 22, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> It's also difficult to recognize Hiroyuki Yamashita's scenes.


Hiroyuki Yamashita's was 13+ min to 14 min.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 22, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita's was 13+ min to 14 min.


I had this impression for the movements and the "fight lights" similar to the actual OP, but only this scene?

For being first in the KA list, hmmm.

Also, the fire looked so realistic from 15:27 to 15:30. Especially the 15:29 shot. Who did that? Maybe it's Shingo Yamashita.


----------



## Pagatcha (Nov 22, 2012)

Shingo - where deidara spitis his clay bombs from hte hands, and then blows up the paper dragon
drawings are the same as pain's in early 167
and framing yea, correct


----------



## neshru (Nov 22, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita's was 13+ min to 14 min.


Where did you get that from?

edit: nevermind, thought you meant he did 14 minutes of animation


----------



## Kony (Nov 22, 2012)

Once again, Norio Matsumoto was the one who impressed me the most.

And I guess Matsutake's scene was the short Kabuto VS Sai. I say that because it looked like Hinata VS Pain in  episode 166.


----------



## neshru (Nov 22, 2012)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> What parts did he do?  Was the short Kabuto vs Naruto on top of water (pretty much just Naruto doing a kick) and the bubble monster snake thing his parts?


My bet for Shingo Yamashita's part is on the scene with the two kids and the burning house. Those flames are pretty much the only thing that reminds me of him in the entire episode. The part where the little girl jumps down and the fat man catches her also looks a lot like him, in my opinion.
And of course he must have done the part with the strange black thing with the green glow, because every time you see something weird in anime these days it's always his work. 



darkap89 said:


> Also, the fire looked so realistic from 15:27 to 15:30. Especially the 15:29 shot. Who did that? Maybe it's Shingo Yamashita.


It's funny that you think the fire looks like him because it's realistic. I think it looks like him because it's incredibly stylized


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 22, 2012)

Kony said:


> And I guess Matsutake's scene was the short Kabuto VS Sai. I say that because it looked like Hinata VS Pain in  episode 166.


I also thought he did that but because his scene of Naruto vs Sasuke (from 133) came to mind.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 23, 2012)

neshru said:


> It's funny that you think the fire looks like him because it's realistic. I think it looks like him because it's incredibly stylized



Stylized but realistic  Don't know how to explain it xD
But looked very good.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Anybody have an clue who did this scene below, I do have an general idea who could have done it.


Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Naruto vs. Kabuto scene reminded me of Matsutake. No idea on who done the Naruto fox part.


----------



## Kony (Nov 24, 2012)

Same here for this scene, the style reminds me something, but I don't know what. Maybe Kengo Matsumoto ?




According to 291's summary, I guess Yamato team VS Kabuto battle will continue for the first minutes of the episode. 

Second we'll see Naruto and a long scene with the young filler characters. Then Kakashi & co informed by a report.


----------



## Archah (Nov 24, 2012)

Asai Seiko AD on Sword Art Online #21.


----------



## neshru (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe that will help improve the terribly generic, cookie-cutter anime look that that show has.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 25, 2012)

Archah said:


> Asai Seiko AD on Sword Art Online #21.



Hong Rong -- Tokuda--Seiko Asai, I wonder if Ukulele will be next. 
----------------------------------------------------------------

I was thinking who was animation director for the 1st episode of Naruto, since 1st one is done by character designers in many anime, but that isn't the case for Naruto.

Checked to see , it is  under pen name (風間小太郎).

Then I thought it was strange he was AD for episode 1 only.

Can some one translate the following rumour. (full thing please)

() (His page also mentions him having around a dozen pen names lol)



> 「NARUTO」のキャラクターデザインが決定し、雑誌等で公表されていたが放送直前で降ろされている。
> ※この辺りの真相は不明（以下のＮＡＲＵＴＯ議論はあくまで噂。
> 一 部の噂では作画マニアでも知られる作者の岸本が、コミックスで西尾鉄也の仕事（忍空のOP）を褒め称えており、ぜひ西尾にキャラクターデザインを頼みたいと主張。もりやまを使いたかったぴえろ側の意向といつまでも平行線になり、制作スケジュールが切迫。結果ぴえろ側が折れて、最終的には作者の希望で今の形に収まったと言われている。
> 
> ...



The basic thing I get is that Tetsuya Nishio was made character designer as author's interest. But the work for initial episode was already scheduled or something. I think Yuji MORIYAMA was supposed to be character designer before that. Not sure what it says about Suzuki.
Though I knew there was rumour about Nishio being character design was becasue of Kishimoto sensei's admiration about him (as Ninku's Character design and work) I would like to know the full thing and Moriyama's part.

Below is a scan from Naruto volume 15 [praising Ninku/Nishio. (Hashire Melos!/Hiroyuki Okiura too)]

Volume 15 came (Dec.20) after Naruto began (Oct 3) airing though.

Anyways, Nishio who left Pierrot after Ninku and went to Production IG and has been mainly doing his work there, became character designer for Naruto. It does seem to add one part. ()

Moriyama who didn't work in Naruto, Pierrot put him in Bleach as Sub-Design ? supervision ? (not sure what exactly the work) and other jobs for Bleach too. 

He had done characer design work before. 

He was Character desinger for "Saiyuki"; the Pierrot hit series (also directed by Date) right before Naruto. So him doing Character design for Naruto then seemed more possible than Nishio who had been busy in Prodiction I.G. shows.

Well, I'm glad Nishio is character designer for Naruto and it is for the best, wonder what would have been the course of the series if Moriyama was instead.


----------



## Combine (Nov 25, 2012)

It's going to suck going back to the "typical" quality of the show once cannon resumes in 2013. I'd imagine we're due for another crappy rota of Ik-hyun, Beom-Seok Hong, Min-Seop Shin, etc. bringing us such abysmal animation standards.


----------



## Archah (Nov 25, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Hong Rong -- Tokuda--Seiko Asai, I wonder if Ukulele will be next.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was thinking who was animation director for the 1st episode of Naruto, since 1st one is done by character designers in many anime, but that isn't the case for Naruto.
> ...



Moriyama Yuji also was AD on #18 (and KA). In Bleach, he worked through almost the whole show as AD & KA, but under another penname: Sunagawa Norihiro (砂川則博). He only was credited under his real name in his last appearances.

Anyway, about that Naruto episode #1 'incident', it also happened with Kaze no Yojimbo, where Moriyama Yuji was again AD on #1 without being Character Designer.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watched again Moriyama Yuji's episodes, and 18 is far far better than ep. 1. 18+19 was a good back-to-back.


----------



## BoomerAang (Nov 26, 2012)

Combine said:


> It's going to suck going back to the "typical" quality of the show once cannon resumes in 2013. I'd imagine we're due for another crappy rota of Ik-hyun, Beom-Seok Hong, Min-Seop Shin, etc. bringing us such abysmal animation standards.



I don't know what this Ik-hyun is, but it sounds disappointing....


----------



## Archah (Nov 29, 2012)

Four animation supervisor on #291:

Chiba Takahiro
Horikoshi Kumiko
Hirofumi Suzuki
Okazaki Hiromi

Some great animators like Fujisawa Ken'ichi, Tanaka Masayoshi or Tomioka Hiroshi.


----------



## neshru (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh my god, the first minutes have the worst CG I've seen in ages. It's like 2003 stuff.
Some very nice animation, on the other hand.


----------



## Kony (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, Hirofumi Suzuki AD again. I think he will be AD on the last episode again.

Today's episode was enjoyable (concerning sakuga), more than last week because it showed other talented supervisors than the untouchable Suzuki.
Pretty nice shots. Just awesome.





Naruto exploding the lightning snake looked great, who did animate it ?


----------



## neshru (Nov 29, 2012)

Any idea on who the animator that did the swimming Naruto might be? I was impressed by that part. 
It reminded me of the style used in the last Fullmetal Alchemist movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 29, 2012)

neshru said:


> Any idea on who the animator that did the swimming Naruto might be? I was impressed by that part.
> It reminded me of the style used in the last Fullmetal Alchemist movie.



Probably Fujisawa Ken'ichi (270, 290) or Hiroshi Tomioka.
The other experts will surely recognize who is behind it.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 29, 2012)

*It looks like Ken'ichi Fujisawa, the water effect and smoke effect looks likes his doing.

Darkap89,  Tomioka is more stylize, similar to Hironori Tanaka. *


----------



## Kony (Nov 29, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *It looks like Ken'ichi Fujisawa, the water effect and smoke effect looks likes his doing.
> *



That reminds me Kinkaku destroying the cliff in Shippuden #270, right ?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 29, 2012)

*I don't remember that episode too well, so I'll have to check. The smoke reminds me of his work in Eiyuu Densetsu Sora no Kiseki*


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 29, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *It looks like Ken'ichi Fujisawa, the water effect and smoke effect looks likes his doing.
> 
> Darkap89,  Tomioka is more stylize, similar to Hironori Tanaka. *



Good. 
What is the part of Tomioka?


----------



## Combine (Nov 29, 2012)

It's such an interesting, and sad, thing when you have two episodes back to back where the art and animation remains at such a consistent high quality. Sad that it is apparently the rare exception to the standard of the show.

As pointed out, there are some great shots in this episode and I found it very artistic, perhaps even somewhat higher quality than last ep (minus the 3D snakes). It's funny how this looks better than the footage I've seen of the Road to Ninja film.

Four animation directors? Wow, usually the more animation directors there are, the worse looking the episode is, from past experience. Hopefully some of these guys can remain for some canon episodes at the start of the new year.


----------



## neshru (Nov 29, 2012)

Combine said:


> Four animation directors? Wow, usually the more animation directors there are, the worse looking the episode is, from past experience.


That isn't really the case with Naruto though. When it comes to in-house episodes, the number of ADs doesn't really affect the quality of the episode. And outsourced episodes can look awful even when they have a single AD.



Combine said:


> It's such an interesting, and sad, thing when you have two episodes back to back where the art and animation remains at such a consistent high quality. Sad that it is apparently the rare exception to the standard of the show.


To be fair, keeping up this kind of quality for six episodes in a row would be incredibly difficult for any studio (with the exception of kyoani, probably). Shippuuden had to sacrifice a lot this year to even get these six episodes, but most shows will never even see this kind of quality.


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 29, 2012)

Regarding the Animation Direction, I believe Hirofumi Suzuki was only behind the action scenes. Takahiro Chiba did all the central part. Kumiko Horikoshi was clearly behind all the bath scenes.

I liked a lot the drawings of Zenjirou Ukulele.




Also, this is from Keiko Shimizu? It reminds me that poster of Road to Ninja with the Team 7 going to do some shopping.


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2012)

291 had nothing that deserved such quality to be fair. 290 had at least good fight between Kabuto/ET and team 7. Still nice to see that kind animation even in talking episode,but IMO 
show will suffer greatly in the next few months (may be even year) because of this and it is very bad. Unless of course they somehow have managed to save budged on this mini arc through the course of several previous seasons and next wont be affected. Though this is highly unlikely.


----------



## neshru (Nov 30, 2012)

Corax said:


> but IMO
> show will suffer greatly in the next few months (may be even year) because of this and it is very bad.


I wonder. From my point of view, the sacrifices to make this mini arc possible have already been made (having the last three OPs done by random people instead of the usual Tsuru/Suzuki is an example).
I wouldn't despair just yet.


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2012)

neshru said:
			
		

> I wonder. From my point of view, the sacrifices to make this mini arc possible have already been made (having the last three OPs done by random people instead of the usual Tsuru/Suzuki is an example).
> I wouldn't despair just yet.



I hope all those supervisors/directors (Takahiro Chiba, Hiromi Okazaki, Yuu Yamashita)  will work on Shippuden next year. The time to increase the global quality of the series has come.

I don't expect special episodes, but I think Masayuki Kouda is actually worn out and I prefer to see him occasionally (episodes 180, 194, 234).

Next staff list is going to be out in the next few days and I am curious to know who will work with Kazunori Mizuno, but also who is AD for the first episode of 2013 (back to canon stuff).



Animeblue said:


> *I don't remember that episode too well, so I'll have to check. The smoke reminds me of his work in Eiyuu Densetsu Sora no Kiseki*



I was talking about that scene.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2012)

*Thanx Kony. I have check out the scene and it does looks like Fujisawa's work*


----------



## Archah (Dec 1, 2012)

Matsutake Tokuyuki assistant AD on Code: Breaker #9.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, really a solid episode from Kanezuka!
The action scenes looked good!

Next episode, it seems Yamashita is AD. But the keyhole quality was poor, need the RAW to confirm.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2012)

*Agreed Darkap, today's episode was pretty good, especially for Yuu Yamashita's who is relatively new *


----------



## Archah (Dec 6, 2012)

Kanezuka Yasuhiko and Onishi Masaya were the animation supervisors.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2012)

*If anybody was wondering, Nozomu Abe did Kyuubi part in Naruto Shippuden episode#292*


----------



## Kony (Dec 6, 2012)

Kyubi's scene was the better one imo. 

Next will be a special episode, clearly. I just hope a good track selection.


----------



## neshru (Dec 6, 2012)

Good looking episode once again, possibly even better than last week's episode. It's a shame the fighting scenes were probably the weakest part of it, a lot of the animation looked pretty stiff there.
But it looks like we're gonna get a lot more fighting in the upcoming episodes, so that's okay.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 6, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *If anybody was wondering, Nozomu Abe did Kyuubi part in Naruto Shippuden episode#292*



Yup, noticed it.
About next episode, don't know if it's Yamashita. But art and animation are interesting.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2012)

*Well we'll know in few hours or next couple days if it is Yamashita or not. I wonder if Kazunori Mizuno directing #293 *


----------



## neshru (Dec 6, 2012)

Drawings during the fighting scenes of the preview look a little bit too sketchy for Yamashita. I think it's either someone else we don't generally see on the series, or there are multiple ADs again.


----------



## BoomerAang (Dec 6, 2012)

As long as "Ik-Hyun"has no role in the animating of these episodes, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Combine (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^Don't worry, he'll be back in time to properly handle some cannon material


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 7, 2012)

#4
SC: Toshiyuki Tsuru
SB: Toshiyuki Tsuru
ED: Toshiyuki Tsuru
AD: Toshiyuki Tsuru

#5
SC: Toshiyuki Tsuru
SB: Kazunori Mizuno
ED: Kazunori Mizuno
AD: Hirofumi Suzuki, Masayuki Kouda

#6
SC: Toshiyuki Tsuru
SB: Toshiyuki Tsuru
ED: Toshiyuki Tsuru
AD: Hiroyuki Yamashita, Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## Kony (Dec 7, 2012)

liborek3 said:


> #4
> SC: Toshiyuki Tsuru
> SB: Toshiyuki Tsuru
> ED: Toshiyuki Tsuru
> ...



Wow, thanx, impressive. But now I think it's clear that we won't see Toshiyuki Tsuru working on Shippuden for a while.


----------



## neshru (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, if there was any doubt before, I think it's clear now that this is very much Tsuru's own arc 

You sure those names are true, right? Because the directors for the last 3 episodes are pretty different from the information we already had. Also, shouldn't we get info for the first episode of January, too?


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 7, 2012)

neshru said:


> Well, if there was any doubt before, I think it's clear now that this is very much Tsuru's own arc
> 
> You sure those names are true, right? Because the directors for the last 3 episodes are pretty different from the information we already had. Also, shouldn't we get info for the first episode of January, too?


It is crazy to see Tsuru in all for episode 4.



The chikara final episode is the 1st episode of January that is on January 10th, since there will be 2 week break. (27th Dec, 3rd Jan)


----------



## neshru (Dec 7, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> The chikara final episode is the 1st episode of January that is on January 10th, since there will be 2 week break. (27th Dec, 3rd Jan)


Oh, I see. Well, that sucks 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to episode 6. I've always wondered what the Tsuru/Yamashita combo would look like, now we finally get to see it. Also, so strange to see Suzuki work on an episode where Tsuru isn't involved. Maybe the credits aren't complete like in the last few weeks.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2012)

*Neshru didn't Tsuru overlook Yamashita's first Shippuden#ED(ED#12) *


----------



## neshru (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know, the director for that ED was still Yamashita himself.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 7, 2012)

neshru said:


> Oh, I see. Well, that sucks
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to episode 6. I've always wondered what the Tsuru/Yamashita combo would look like, now we finally get to see it. Also, so strange to see Suzuki work on an episode where Tsuru isn't involved. Maybe the credits aren't complete like in the last few weeks.



Yeah, staffs are changable from magazine scan. Anyways, I was expecting Kengo Matsumoto to be for start of next season; now, the chances are slim.

But I'm glad there is two week break, though I have to wait more, but it would give some time to staff.

On another note, Satou Shinji did storyboard for Kingdom ep 25 and Wakabayahi for ep 27. Kingdom's storyboard work has been over already ; couple of months ago or some weeks back (from their blog or director's twit I don't rember). Kingdom has 11 episodes left to broadcast. Shirokuma around 14 episodes. Now lets see how much Lee has. Its Character designer Chiyuki Tanaka worked in recent Kamisama Kiss episode. I hope her work for Lee is over and that show also ends with Shirokuma. 
Looking forward to see what titles Pierrot will do, now new animes for next year April are being announed. 
And, some announcement about next movie soon in December. Will be interesting to see if it wil be Murata or someone else. (Though we'll know about that and staff much later; in April)


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 7, 2012)

Two weeks break between the fifth episode and the last Chikara episode ?
It's weird.

Thanks for all these news. The episode 5 should be impressive.


----------



## neshru (Dec 7, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Two weeks break between the fifth episode and the last Chikara episode ?
> It's weird.


Wouldn't be surprised if they are having problems keeping up with the production schedule.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 7, 2012)

neshru said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they are having problems keeping up with the production schedule.


Yes, maybe.
But this arc is something they prepared for a long time I think, to celebrate the 500 episodes of the anime.
So it's surprising. I would have seen a break just after the Chikara arc, and not just before the end of it.


----------



## neshru (Dec 7, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Yeah, staffs are changeable from magazine scan.


Yeah, and it's possible the names we had before are still valid, but have been rearranged a bit. I wouldn't be surprised if episode 5 had both Kazunori Mizuno and Masaaki Kumagai as directors (it would make sense to have Kumagai overseer Kouda), and episode 6 had both Toshiyuki Tsuru and Tomoyuki Kurokawa as directors.



Fullazare said:


> Yes, maybe.
> But this arc is something they prepared for a long time I think, to celebrate the 500 episodes of the anime.
> So it's surprising. I would have seen a break just after the Chikara arc, and not just before the end of it.


I wouldn't be surprised if the arc has been in pre-production for more than a year, but I'm more inclined to think production still follows the standard schedule for the most part.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Two weeks break between the fifth episode and the last Chikara episode ?
> It's weird.
> 
> Thanks for all these news. The episode 5 should be impressive.



Christmas/New Year break. Pokemon is having a 2 week break too, the station probably has specials plan or something.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 7, 2012)

Woah, really surprised from the staff list.
Tsuru is going all out!

Interested to see his work as AD.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 7, 2012)

liborek3 said:


> #4
> SC: Toshiyuki Tsuru
> SB: Toshiyuki Tsuru
> ED: Toshiyuki Tsuru
> ...


I'm offline for a couple of days and come back to this! I has so many feels 
I'm so glad i bothered to check this arc out cause damn the animation has been good so far then i see this. Its just... FEELS  

At this point i don't really give a crap whether they use the good AD's for canon stuff or not cause i just wanna enjoy Naruto again. 

I'm especially looking forward to Seeing Hirofumi Suzuki's episode because he's the Naruto animator i have seen the least of. Yamashita's episode will no doubt be amazing though.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wasn't expecting that



Fullazare said:


> Two weeks break between the fifth episode and the last Chikara episode ?
> It's weird.



A 1 week break there is common, and there has been 2 before but less often.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2012)

*



			eah, and it's possible the names we had before are still valid, but have been rearranged a bit. I wouldn't be surprised if episode 5 had both Kazunori Mizuno and Masaaki Kumagai as directors (it would make sense to have Kumagai overseer Kouda), and episode 6 had both Toshiyuki Tsuru and Tomoyuki Kurokawa as directors.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think they'll have Kumagai overseeing #294 since she/he already did #291 



			I'm especially looking forward to Seeing Hirofumi Suzuki's episode because he's the Naruto animator i have seen the least of. Yamashita's episode will no doubt be amazing though.
		
Click to expand...


Really ?*


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 7, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Really ?*



I think the only work of Suzuki's i have seen is that bit he did in opening 1 that looked sketchy.

Problem?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2012)

*Naw, just surprise that all, I would thought you saw more of his work. Speaking of Suzuki, I hope that we see his school buddies on #294, namely Tetsuya Takeuchi*


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 7, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Naw, just surprise that all, I would thought you saw more of his work. Speaking of Suzuki, I hope that we see his school buddies on #294, namely Tokuyuki Matsutake and Tetsuya Takeuchi*



That would be awesome. Takeuchi did great work on Kara no kyokai. I hope Norio Matsumoto and Shingo Yamashita do more work in this arc too. Love those guys. Though i hope its more Yozakura Quartet Yamashita than Naruto Shippuden 167 Yamashita


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2012)

*Not to mention Takeuchi's  Zabuza scene. Now that he finish Yuri Seijin Naoko-san and that there no ufotable project running hopefully he become more active again in Naruto since he only worked on OP#5 for Shippuden. 

Norio will probably show up on 2 out of the last three episodes since two seem to be heavy on the action and taijutsu. If S. Yamashita isn't working on Shin Sekai Yori. He might show up although I don't expect his part to be long *


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh my god, what I'm watching...

TSURU!


----------



## Archah (Dec 13, 2012)

Tsuru and Tanaka Hiroto were animation supervisors.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 13, 2012)

Archah said:


> Tsuru and Tanaka Hiroto were animation supervisors.



If I'm not wrong, there were only 4 KAs and then all 2nd KAs. But the streaming was bad.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2012)

*Yeah, Ken'ichi Fujisawa, Toshiyuki Tsuru, Hiroto Tanaka and... I don't recognized the last. And it looks like Ken'ichi Fujisawa did the first part of the episode where everyone is fighting  *


----------



## Archah (Dec 13, 2012)

I didn't see the credits :\

EDIT: Yeah, 4 key animators: Fujisawa Ken'ichi, Nakajima Atsuko, Tsuru Toshiyuki and Tanaka Hiroto.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 13, 2012)

Archah said:


> Yeah, 4 key animators: Fujisawa Ken'ichi, Nakajima Atsuko, Tsuru Toshiyuki and Tanaka Hiroto.


Oo! Atsuko Nakajima too! I had predicted her to be in Tsuru / Suzuki episode lol! Hyodo Masaru was in 2nd K.A.
Can't wait to see the episode!


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 13, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Yeah, Ken'ichi Fujisawa, Toshiyuki Tsuru, Hiroto Tanaka and... I don't recognized the last. And it looks like Ken'ichi Fujisawa did the first part of the episode where everyone is fighting  *



Wow, a nice six minute cut to himself? Awesome.

Also, damn. Tsuru getting five credits for this episode is nuts. Might as well let him do a background voice to give him a sixth! O.o


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 13, 2012)

Tsuru has been doing a damn good job with this arc so far. Just rewatching the opening fight scene of this weeks episode over and over. This is some really good stuff. I can never tell when Fujisawa is doing the KA cause his styles a little harder for me to pin down. I wasn't able to tell who animated anything this episode. I need to work on that probably


----------



## neshru (Dec 13, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *And it looks like Ken'ichi Fujisawa did the first part of the episode where everyone is fighting  *


Is that stated somewhere or is it just speculation?

Anyway, action was good. Not _incredibly _good, but there was some really nicely animated stuff in those first few minutes, like Kabuto dodging Shikamaru's shadows and some parts of Guy/Lee vs 4 tails. In the end I think the problem with the action scenes was more of a matter of choreography and pacing than a lack of animation quality. I wish the animator(s) that did the fighting part could have been put to better use.
Even the episode as a whole wasn't particularly inspired. I would even say that not counting the good animation, this was by far the weakest episode of the four. The previous episodes had kept me watching even through the numerous quiet scenes, but this time around the same kind of scenes were so unimportant, so uninteresting and so badly paced that they made the second half of the episode fall into the "can't be bothered watching" category. 

Hopefully one of the two remaining episodes will be a true fighting episode. I'm putting my hopes on the final episode and that two weeks delay.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2012)

*



			Tsuru has been doing a damn good job with this arc so far. Just rewatching the opening fight scene of this weeks episode over and over. This is some really good stuff. I can never tell when Fujisawa is doing the KA cause his styles a little harder for me to pin down. I wasn't able to tell who animated anything this episode. I need to work on that probably 

Click to expand...


Fujisawa in somewhat generic, but you can tell that's him by the smoke effect and how there are thick lines in action scenes. it's very reminisce of his scenes in One Piece




			Is that stated somewhere or is it just speculation?
		
Click to expand...

Speculation, there hasn't been an animator or an book to confirm it   *


----------



## Kony (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, rewatched Chikara 4 HDTV :

I noticed:


 Some powerful and intense animation that I didn't see in Chikara 1: Kyubi VS Lee/Guy, Kyubi's bomb on Hidan and Deidara's fight place.


 A very shy track selection... Not necessary to use the same action music than first episode's one 


 Bad script. Toshiyuki Tsuru is talented for sure, but he tries to write something thorough without thinking at the boredom it induces. 	
Fortunately the main plot remains consistent. But I am sure that subplots (involving lovers and kids) will prevent the full action episode that neshru is talking about.


 Episode 5's preview has some Kouda's shots. This guy's style with solid direction will be amazing.


----------



## Combine (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm still on the opinion that this filler arc is likely the result of what had been planned to have been this years Naruto movie (six episodes run time is just under 2 hours). I wouldn't be surprised if they started to work on this, but then the collaboration with Kishi got approved for Road to Ninja. I could see Tsuru maybe being allowed to continue Chikara since he didn't seem to have any involvement with RtN.

The quality between Chikara and RtN is pretty big too. RtN looks like it was mainly developed by outsource teams, while Chikara is sporting some impressive animation talent.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2012)

*Combine Tsuru was one of storyboader for RtN*


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice to see matsumoto norio again.
I actially like the pacing of the episode


----------



## neshru (Dec 13, 2012)

There was no Norio on today's episode.


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 14, 2012)

neshru said:


> There was no Norio on today's episode.



maybe he was not credited as usual?
there is some drawings that i recognize as his (also walking cycles, overall motion, compositions) from 3.40 to around sixth minute?


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> maybe he was not credited as usual?
> there is some drawings that i recognize as his (also walking cycles, overall motion, compositions) from 3.40 to around sixth minute?



Nope, it's Ken'ichi Fujisawa from the smoke effects 

About this, Fujisawa was also credited as KA for ep. 194?


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 14, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Nope, it's Ken'ichi Fujisawa from the smoke effects
> 
> About this, Fujisawa was also credited as KA for ep. 194?



after watching animeblue's MAD of Fujisawa, looks like he did a lot pre 3.40
and yea i want to argue on this topic 
else he mimics Norio, fore example technique of drawing of falling rocks in ep where they fight kinkaku and ginkaku


----------



## neshru (Dec 14, 2012)

Pagatcha said:


> maybe he was not credited as usual?


As usual? When has he not been credited for key animation?
As far as I know his name is always high on the KA credits list whenever he works on an episode, so it's not like he doesn't want to be credited.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 15, 2012)

Chikara episode 3 animation production blog-->Yuu Yamashita's storyboard, Kanezuka's part and Onishi's part.
Here

(any online translator will give most of content)

I was wondering if Atsuko Nakajima did following part in episode 4; Shishelu and Dokk talk part (13+ min) and near 17/18 min.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 20, 2012)

Chikara episode 5 full credit


*Spoiler*: __ 



脚本・キャラクター原案・コンセプトワーク・黒津安明

美術設定・レイアウト監修・田中比呂人

演出・絵コンテ・水野和則

作画監督・鈴木博文、甲田正行

原画・多田雅治　増田俊彦　福世真奈美　田中ちゆき
　　　清山滋崇　山崎敦子　宇佐美皓一　折井一雅
　　　柴田和紀　阿部美佐緒　宮司好文　今中俊輔
　　　佐藤綾子　大森英敏　津曲大介　泉保良輔
　　　梅本賢一　松本みやこ　伊藤康裕

　　　ぴえろ作画室
　　　豆塚あす香　渡邊葉瑠　甲田正行

　　　アニタス神戸
　　　あべあつこ

第二原画・吉川真帆　大槻ちえ　加藤久美子　三木宣人

　　　アニタス神戸
　　　合田麻美　鳥居隼人　山本勝久

　　　ぴえろ作画室
　　　小柳達也

　　　MSC 




Haven't seen the episode, but from screenshots, this set up looks like episode 50 of Ninku. Well, this Chikara has been more close to Ninku than Naruto.


----------



## neshru (Dec 20, 2012)

Extremely good-looking episode again, the third best after episodes 1 and 4 in my opinion. There weren't moments of spectacular animation, but movement was still solid, and the drawings were the best they've been since Chikara 1.  
It's a shame the episode didn't have much else going for it. Considering what happened during the episode (not much) this should have been a true fighting episode, but the fighting scenes looked like a watered-down version of what they should have been. Now it really looks like this mini arc should have been a movie instead, with longer and more meaningful fighting scenes. Why else go to the trouble of reviving Hidan just to waste him like this. Now I wish this kind of animation would have been used on some canon fighting episode instead.

Hopefully the final episode will manage to be more exciting, but I'm not holding my breath at this point. I noticed the preview had a lot of flashbacks in it, so maybe the extra-long break really is because they are having problems keeping up with the production schedule.


----------



## Combine (Dec 20, 2012)

I wonder what kind of animation we should be expecting once we get back into filler for February? I imagine there's probably a big backlog now of outsourced Korean episodes waiting to air. Gonna be quite a noticeable drop I imagine after having six high quality produced episodes in a row.


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2012)

I think all the outsourced episodes we got before Chikara was supposed to do that

It'll probably go back to normal after Chikara


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope the episodes at least have decent animation after this filler is over.


----------



## neshru (Dec 20, 2012)

I think we may get 3-4 outsourced episodes right after the end of Chikara, but I expect things to go back to normal after that.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 20, 2012)

How many good and bad animation teams do they still have in rotation in the Naruto team?

The animation should be fine since they finished working on the Naruto movie right? It only effects the summer episodes?

I hope the animation is consistent like the Naruto Kyuubi traiining episodes, with the flashbacks of his birth and when he fought the kyuubi.


----------



## neshru (Dec 20, 2012)

One thing that caught my eye during the episode: the way Sakura was drawn from this angle

*Spoiler*: __ 







Absolutely love this style. Top notch stuff from Hirofumi Suzuki, as always.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 20, 2012)

This episode is an example of what happens when Tsuru isn't there for direction/storyboard, but instead some new person who has never done an episode 

At least he's back again for the final episode.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 20, 2012)

Sadly this was nowhere as enjoyable as Ninku ep.50. Overall the episode would have been somewhat more enjoyable if they had selected better tracks. This has been an issue with series for a while, specially for tense or battle scenes these soft music choice (OST 3) is no good. The Chikara arc's track selection or more like lack of ; is making worse.



insane111 said:


> This episode is an example of what happens when Tsuru isn't there for direction/storyboard, but instead some new person who has never done an episode
> 
> At least he's back again for the final episode.



Mizuno has been doing episode direction & storyboard since 


*Spoiler*: _Mizuno's works_ 




*Spoiler*: _TV anime_ 



 おそ松くん（1988年-1989年）設定進行・絵コンテ・演出
    平成天才バカボン（1990年）絵コンテ・演出
    おれは直角（1991年）絵コンテ・演出
    丸出だめ夫（1991年-1992年）絵コンテ・演出
    炎の闘球児 ドッジ弾平（1992年）絵コンテ・演出
    幽☆遊☆白書（1992年-1995年）絵コンテ・演出
    NINKU -忍空-（1995-1996年）絵コンテ・演出・OP/ED演出
    みどりのマキバオー（1996-1997年）絵コンテ・演出・OP演出
    烈火の炎（1997-1998年）絵コンテ・演出・OP/ED演出
    トライガン（1998年）絵コンテ(第2話のみ)
    カードキャプターさくら（1998-2000年）絵コンテ・演出
    どっきりドクター（1998-1999年）監督
    GTO（1999-2000年）絵コンテ・演出・ED演出
    はじめの一歩（2000年）ED1演出
    学校の怪談（2001年）絵コンテ・演出(OPのみ)
    The Soul Taker 〜魂狩〜（2001年）絵コンテ(第12話のみ)
    探偵学園Q（2003年）絵コンテ・演出(OPのみ)
    BLEACH（2004年-2012年）絵コンテ・演出
    ゾイドジェネシス（2005年-2006年）監督
    ちょこッとSister（2006年）OPアニメーション演出
    ひだまりスケッチ（2007年）絵コンテ
    ロケットガール（2007年）絵コンテ
    ドージンワーク（2007年）演出
    秘密 〜The Revelation〜（2008年）絵コンテ
    ウルヴァリン（2011年）絵コンテ
    ロウきゅーぶ!（2011年）絵コンテ





*Spoiler*: _OVA_ 



風魔の小次郎「聖剣戦争篇」（1990年）絵コンテ
    八神くんの家庭の事情「愛の狩人・だけどOL」（1990年）絵コンテ
    ロードス島戦記（1990年）演出 ※水野カズノリ名義
    機神兵団（1992-1993年）演出
    KEY THE METAL IDOL（1994-1997年）絵コンテ・演出
    とらいあんぐるハート 〜Sweet Songs Forever〜 サウンドステージVA（2002年）演出
    殺し屋1 THE ANIMATION EPISODE.0（2002年）絵コンテ





*Spoiler*: _Movie_ 




    劇場版カードキャプターさくら 封印されたカード（2000年）絵コンテ・演出協力
    アミテージ・ザ・サード（2002年）絵コンテ
    劇場版BLEACH The DiamondDust Rebellion もう一つの氷輪丸（2007年）絵コンテ・演出
    劇場版 NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝 絆（2008年）絵コンテ・演出
    劇場版BLEACH Fade to Black 君の名を呼ぶ（2008年）絵コンテ
    劇場版BLEACH 地獄篇（2010年）絵コンテ・演出





*Spoiler*: _Special event anime_ 




(super jump anime tour 94,98,2004 respectively)
    NINKU -忍空- ナイフの墓標（1994年）演出
    HUNTER?HUNTER（1998年）演出
    BLEACH Memories in the rain（2004年）演出







*Edit*
*Chikara episode 2 production blog*
Here

Another blog, on RTN DVD,BD, 
Here
I'm not sure if it mentions some retake or changes to be made from theatre version.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Mizuno has been doing episode direction & storyboard since



That doesn't automatically mean he/she is a good fit to direct a high profile Naruto episode.

 Having worked on the Bonds movie and OP 11 isn't exactly something to brag about


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 21, 2012)

You mentioned him to be "some new person who has never done an episode". My reply was to that part.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> "some new person who has never done a Naruto episode".




Is that more clear? I assumed people would get that without saying, since this is kind of a Naruto thread.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 21, 2012)

No problem! 
Out of six directors for Chikara, Kumanagi and Tsuru are mostly Naruto episode directors. You can see why everyone won't assume that way becasue "it is a Naruto thread". 

Well, I'm not fan of his Naruto OP, but I can see why he was given the naruto episode. I haven't seen much of work. But Ninku OP/ED were good (Nishio also worked though). And he was also episode director/ storyboard of Ninku ep.49. This Naruto episode is similar to that episode. Who knows, for that he might have been chosen. 
If this one was supposed to be similar to episode 49 of Ninku then they better do justice with the Final episode of Chikara in being similar to episode 50 of Ninku.


----------



## neshru (Dec 21, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Sadly this was nowhere as enjoyable as Ninku ep.50.


Was Ninku 50 that special of an episode? I remember episode 41 being a masterpiece of animation, but I don't remember anything else terribly impressive from that show.


----------



## Kony (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I enjoyed the art, really. 

I guess Tsuru needs a break but it could be nice to see Hirofumi Suzuki along with this kind of good directors. 

Can't wait for checking the next staff list.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 21, 2012)

Is Ninku a good anime?


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 21, 2012)

neshru said:


> Was Ninku 50 that special of an episode? I remember episode 41 being a masterpiece of animation, but I don't remember anything else terribly impressive from that show.



Both are solid episodes.

Comparing them, I greatly prefer episode 41's art style, it is unique and the way shadows+charaters are drawn, I liked it. Character movement and all something very appealing. But 41 isn't a fighting episode. Where as I like episode 50 for fighting/action. Well, the 1st half only fighting.

Episode 41.


*Spoiler*: _credit_ 



絵コンテ／吉原正行
演出／新房昭之
作画監督／吉原正行
原画／西尾鉄也　新田靖成　宮川治雄　伊藤秀次　西田寛治　崔ふみひで
　　　　 宮崎なぎさ　山田起生　飯田宏義　斉藤明英　吉原正行



Nishio's marionette scene.
Since you remember this one I don't have much to add.

Episode 50.

*Spoiler*: _screenshot_ 








*Spoiler*: _credit_ 



ED/SB- Noriyuki Abe
AD- Tetsuya Nishio
KA-
Haruo MIYAGAWA, Ōtsuka Yū(?) 
Tsutomu NISHIYAMA, Fujio SUZUKI, Atsushi HASEBE, Takashi TOMIOKA, * Tetsuya Nishio, Atsushi Wakabayashi, Hidetsugu ITO*, Kanji NISHIDA, Nobutake ITO, Futoshi HIGASHIDE, Inoue Miyuki



It is the climax of the series. (It got extened by 5 more ep. though). 
Good continuous action sequences (Wakabyashi most likely @7-8min, correct me if not) like taijutsu.
Good effect animation
9000 cels for Ninku #50 (3000 being the norm)*

Overall very much enjoyable episode with good tracks. If you're a shonen action anime fan you will like it. 2nd half no action, just ending story, everyone meeting stuff , nothing much to say about that part.

Wakabayashi had worked only twice in Ninku, the other one being ep.29. Episode 29 is also great, but I mentioned about episode 50/49 as this set up of Chikara like the tower, that villian, dress etc are similar.

*(from anipage, )


> In general he had a tendency to cram more animation into his episodes than any of the others, eventually hitting a count of 9000 cels for Ninku #50 (3000 being the norm)



So as you can see from production point of view also it was special. But overall the 1st half is to look forward to.


----------



## neshru (Dec 21, 2012)

Hm, I might have to check that episode out then. I remember watching 29 because of Wakabayashi, but I didn't find it to be particularly good.

Anyway, anyone who is a fan of quality animation should make himself a favor and go check Ninku #41. You don't even need subtitles, just watch it for the animation.
The Ninku Movie (which is more like a TV episode given the length) is also pretty good. Lots of quality fighting animation in the second half (all of it looks like Nishio's work).


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 22, 2012)

It is confirmed from Jump festa next Naruto movie in 2014. 


> 劇場版アニメ新プロジェクト始動！2014！ジャンフェススーパーステージで発表されました。


Link removed
(movie DVD/Bluray cover also updated/posted in DVD cover thread)


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 22, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> It is confirmed from Jump festa next Naruto movie in 2014.
> 
> Link removed
> (movie DVD/Bluray cover also updated/posted in DVD cover thread)




No movie the next year! YAY!


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2012)

Good news.
Chikara was 2012's second movie.


----------



## neshru (Dec 22, 2012)

Good thing this year's movie did as well as it did. Hopefully this means the last part of the war arc won't be ruined by outsourced animation.


----------



## Combine (Dec 22, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> It is confirmed from Jump festa next Naruto movie in 2014.
> 
> Link removed
> (movie DVD/Bluray cover also updated/posted in DVD cover thread)


Heh, well, there go the worries about movie production hindering important events in the anime soon to be gotten to. Glad they decided to do this.





neshru said:


> Good thing this year's movie did as well as it did. Hopefully this means the last part of the war arc won't be ruined by outsourced animation.


I'm guessing the outsource animation was particularly bad this year because in addition to Road to Ninja, we had Chikara, which was pretty much a movie on its own, quality-wise at least.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 22, 2012)

Just watched the new episode. Some decent stuff here and there but not anything impressive like I was expecting. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2012)

According to Pierrot's Jump Festa report we should expect great animation for the fight from Volume 61.

Maybe that'll make up for that fight being pretty lackluster and anticlimatic in the manga


----------



## Combine (Dec 23, 2012)

Ugh, of all the upcoming fights that Pierrot could actually promise good animation for, they pick the most underwhelming one (though I suppose it was likely given the characters involved)


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sasuke always gets good animation :/


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not complaining because it involves one of my favorite character, but tbh that fight needs good filler & clever direction more than animation to make it successful. E.g I don't remember the name of the animator who did the last episode of Sasuke vs Itachi (Asai?) but that kind of good animation with utterly flat direction is exactly not what this fight needs. If they can pick someone who can actually put emotions into scenes than good, otherwise animation is better utilized on chapters where 'fight' actually happens, like the ones before & after this one.


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

Geg said:


> According to Pierrot's Jump Festa report we should expect great animation for the fight from Volume 61.
> 
> Maybe that'll make up for that fight being pretty lackluster and anticlimatic in the manga


Which chapters does volume 61 cover?


----------



## Combine (Dec 23, 2012)

neshru said:


> Which chapters does volume 61 cover?


Chapters 576 - 587


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 23, 2012)

*



			I'm not complaining because it involves one of my favorite character, but tbh that fight needs good filler & clever direction more than animation to make it successful. E.g I don't remember the name of the animator who did the last episode of Sasuke vs Itachi (Asai?) but that kind of good animation with utterly flat direction is exactly not what this fight needs. If they can pick someone who can actually put emotions into scenes than good, otherwise animation is better utilized on chapters where 'fight' actually happens, like the ones before & after this one.
		
Click to expand...


I on the other han is, that fight is the most boring fight in the second day, it would be better if they focus on one of other major fight 

*


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

Combine said:


> Chapters 576 - 587


Wow, that's not what I was expecting to get good animation. I expected everything but that to get good animation.
Hopefully they will still put some effort into the other fights.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 23, 2012)

*Haha I just remember that sixty one contains some of Kages fight, hopefully they choose those part instead other latter *


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2012)

There is too many good fights on the second day, some are bound to look bad animation wise. When do you think they will go into fillers on the second day?


----------



## Kony (Dec 23, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Haha I just remember that sixty one contains some of Kages fight, hopefully they choose those part instead other latter *



Yeah exactly. This battle is clearly the best of the war imo and getting great animation on volume 60 would have been a shame.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 23, 2012)

*Hopefully we'll have something like Autumn 2009 where each volume had one great fight episode. And Kony, Wakabayashi would be perfect for the fight in volume sixty*


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *Haha I just remember that sixty one contains some of Kages fight, hopefully they choose those part instead other latter *



Nah the thread on 2ch was specifically talking about the other fight, I just said Volume 61 to avoid talking about specific spoilers.

It's basically just Pierrot giving special treatment to their favorite characters. Hopefully they can make the fight more interesting with some filler bits at least


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2012)

Smh isn't it unprofessional to show favoritism like that?


----------



## Kony (Dec 23, 2012)

> Nah the thread on 2ch was specifically talking about the other fight, I just said Volume 61 to avoid talking about specific spoilers.



Oh shit. Better than nothing I guess 



Animeblue said:


> *And Kony, Wakabayashi would be perfect for the fight in volume sixty*



Totally his kind of fight in fact.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 23, 2012)

> Nah the thread on 2ch was specifically talking about the other fight, I just said Volume 61 to avoid talking about specific spoilers.


*I doubt that and there was absolutely nothing was mention about the others fight*


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 23, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I on the other han is, that fight is the most boring fight in the second day, it would be better if they focus on one of other major fight
> 
> *



Umm, this was where I was getting as well...The other fights could do with good animation, whereas all this one needs is good direction & well done emotions because there is barely any actual fighting involved.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Smh isn't it unprofessional to show favoritism like that?


Like they care. And its still less unprofessional than the time focus was given to Hinata's confession instead of _Pain vs Naruto_. Atleast here we have a main character involved.


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Smh isn't it unprofessional to show favoritism like that?


How so? It's their show, they decide what to do with it and with their budget.


----------



## ZE (Dec 23, 2012)

Geg said:


> Nah the thread on 2ch was specifically talking about the other fight, I just said Volume 61 to avoid talking about specific spoilers.
> 
> It's basically just Pierrot giving special treatment to their favorite characters. Hopefully they can make the fight more interesting with some filler bits at least



*Spoiler*: __ 




Considering that the bijuu fight is gonna be before that, Naruto?s big moment will once again be sacrificed like in the Pain fight where they preferred to highlight Hinata?s confession and kyuubi going wild. 






neshru said:


> How so? It's their show, they decide what to do with it and with their budget.




If deciding what they do with their budget includes doing the best for the viewers, then it wouldn?t be unprofessional. Thing is, too much favoritism can lead one to treat some parts of the manga better than the others. In which case, the parts that were given less attention won?t benefit from their best workers, which would mean a part of the fandom could be left unhappy. And if a part of the fandom is unhappy due to the favoritism we?re speaking of, then that just means the studio wasn?t professional enough to put the audience above their personal preferences.   

Example of that is Hinata vs Pain getting great treatment while Naruto vs Pain looked like shit.


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

ZE said:


> If deciding what they do with their budget includes doing the best for the viewers, then it wouldn’t be unprofessional.


They obviously think that they are. They aren't making the show for themselves, they are doing what in their opinion will give the viewers the best experience (and sell more copies).

Of course their opinion on which parts deserve the best animation may be different from yours, but both opinions are subjective.


----------



## ZE (Dec 23, 2012)

neshru said:


> They obviously think that they are. They aren't making the show for themselves, they are doing what in their opinion will give the viewers the best experience (and sell more copies).



If they show favoritism, they'll be first doing what is best for them (making their favorite characters look good) rather than leaving the fandom as a whole pleased.


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, because they spend thousands of dollars making a show to please the people at the studio, and not their gigantic worldwide audience (which is the one that pays for their show).
Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## ZE (Dec 23, 2012)

neshru said:


> Yeah, because they spend thousands of dollars making a show to please the people at the studio, and not their gigantic worldwide audience.


That's what favoritism means. 



> Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds?


It's not like some of the decisions studio pierrot made in the past weren't ridiculous.


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

ZE said:


> That's what favoritism means.


Again, if you think they are animating the show to please themselves, you're out of your mind. They are a business, they have a product to sell, they don't have a budget to waste on whatever they think is cool.

The point is that they have their own opinion on what is best for the series and the viewers. If their opinion differs from yours, then that's just the way it is. Don't buy their DVDs and pay for a Crunchyroll account if you don't think they are doing a good job with the series.


----------



## ZE (Dec 23, 2012)

neshru said:


> Again, if you think they are animating the show to please themselves, you're out of your mind.


When did I say they were doing that? 



> The point is that they have their own opinion on what is best for the series


If they show favoritism, and I don't know if that's the case, then they're only doing the best for the series after doing the best for themselves. Which means, the best for the series wasn't the priority. 



> If their opinion differs from yours, then that's just the way it is. Don't buy their DVDs and pay for a Crunchyroll account if you don't think they are doing a good job with the series.


Or don't watch the anime at all. Best option, I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Near67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, as someone said earlier, that's better than nothing I suppose :/
But that doesn't mean that the other fights are doomed. There COULD be a little possibility of getting some good Yamashita/Kouda episodes. At least, I hope so.


----------



## neshru (Dec 23, 2012)

ZE said:


> When did I say they were doing that?


Then what are we arguing about exactly?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 24, 2012)

neshru said:


> They obviously think that they are. They aren't making the show for themselves, they are doing what in their opinion will give the viewers the best experience (and sell more copies).
> 
> Of course their opinion on which parts deserve the best animation may be different from yours, but both opinions are subjective.



no way neshru. they dont give a shit about what the fans want. they'd have spent chikaras animation on 6 fights as opposed to a filler movie. 

And now their promising the fight in 61 to have good animation!? I garuntee you almost every person here would prefer volume 60 to get that animation, and we're the fans. Its BLATENT favoritism when one character ALWAYS gets special animation for their fights, especially when their not the main character. 

Seriously, fuck studio peirrot. they are the worst, most selfish studio i've ever seen.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> no way neshru. they dont give a shit about what the fans want. they'd have spent chikaras animation on 6 fights as opposed to a filler movie.
> 
> And now their promising the fight in 61 to have good animation!? I garuntee you almost every person here would prefer volume 60 to get that animation, and we're the *WEEABOOS*. Its BLATENT favoritism when one character ALWAYS gets special animation for their fights, especially when their not the main character.
> 
> Seriously, fuck studio peirrot. they are the worst, most selfish studio i've ever seen.


There's nothing we can do only they care are the Japanese fans.


----------



## Kony (Dec 24, 2012)

Near67 said:


> But that doesn't mean that the other fights are doomed. There COULD be a little possibility of getting some good Yamashita/Kouda episodes. At least, I hope so.



Yeah we can expect Hirofumi Suzuki and people like that on volume 61. 

But getting the same rotation on volume 59 than on volume 53 would be great 

Matsumoto - Tanaka - Kawai/Murata - Yamashita - Kouda - Horikoshi - Yamashita


----------



## ZE (Dec 24, 2012)

neshru said:


> Then what are we arguing about exactly?



That showing favoritism is unprofessional. And if they show favoritism, they're not being very professional.


----------



## Kony (Dec 24, 2012)

Just finding this pic on a promotional poster for the next arc.

Who ? Hiroyuki Yamashita ?


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kony said:


> Just finding this pic on a promotional poster for the next arc.
> 
> Who ? Hiroyuki Yamashita ?



To me looks like something from Suzuki-Tsuru for how the eyes are and the shadow around the nose.  A mark already seen various times, like in the Nico Touches the Wall OP.

The hairs style of that Naruto is interesting.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 24, 2012)

Geg said:


> Nah the thread on 2ch was specifically talking about the other fight, I just said Volume 61 to avoid talking about specific spoilers.
> 
> It's basically just Pierrot giving special treatment to their favorite characters. Hopefully they can make the fight more interesting with some filler bits at least



Considering the difference the anime team made with the Jiraiya Pain fight which was lackluster in the manga here's to them hopefully doing the same with this one. 


ZE said:


> And if a part of the fandom is unhappy due to the favoritism we’re speaking of, then that just means the studio wasn’t professional enough to put the audience above their personal preferences.


This fandom is never satisfied with anything anyway so their satisfaction or dissatisfaction doesn't inheritly mean favoritism.


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> That showing favoritism is unprofessional. And if they show favoritism, they're not being very professional.


The bottom line is that they didn't sign any contract that says "you must respect these rules of professionalism and give each of the main characters some top notch animation". No, there isn't even an unwritten law that requires them to do that. They aren't even required to give _any _of the characters good animation (most shows never even see a high quality episode, doesn't matter if it's the climax or a regular episode).
It's _their _show, they have all the rights in the world to handle it the way they think it's best.

The claim that they are being unprofessional because always the same characters get good animation sounds like the cry of some butthurt fanboy. Yeah, sometimes it's unfortunate, deal with it. Be happy that at least this studio likes to reward its viewers with some top notch animated episodes once in a while (many other studios don't), and if you think it's that bad then simply don't watch.


----------



## ZE (Dec 24, 2012)

neshru said:


> The bottom line is that they didn't sign any contract that says "you must respect these rules of professionalism and give each of the main characters some top notch animation". No, there isn't even an unwritten law that requires them to do that. They aren't even required to give _any _of the characters good animation (most shows never even see a high quality episode, doesn't matter if it's the climax or a regular episode).
> It's _their _show, they have all the rights in the world to handle it the way they think it's best.



I dealt with it a long time ago, which is why I dropped the show. And at the end of the day, whatever excuse you could find in your post as to why some people shouldn’t be point out the obvious, there’s a fact that doesn’t change here: if they show favoritism towards their favorite characters, then they’re unprofessional. And if they’re unprofessional, that’s not a good thing for them. There’s a reason they’re known by many as to being shit. 



> The claim that they are being unprofessional because always the same characters get good animation sounds like the cry of some butthurt fanboy. Yeah, sometimes it's unfortunate, deal with it. Be happy that at least this studio likes to reward its viewers with some top notch animated episodes once in a while (many other studios don't), and if you think it's that bad then simply don't watch.



They reward the viewers by giving them worthless fillers that no one cares about with awesome animation, spending in the process almost as much money if not as much as it would to make a new movie, or giving you one of the most expensive episodes ever while making it as out of the top as possible by giving the animators that worked on it liberty to do anything they please without giving a shit about the canon material and keeping things consistent. And no, it’s not easy to forget the memorable filler hell and the first two arcs of shippuden which were easily two of the worst arcs in terms of animation and art in anime history. TOEI for example doesn’t ruin arcs. The same can’t be said for pierrot. 

Maybe studio pierrot isn’t as awesome as you think, dude. Wake up you poor thing. There’s still time for you.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> TOEI for example doesn?t ruin arcs. The same can?t be said for pierrot.



If 1 scene by Shida per 10 fugly looking episodes(with half a chapter pacing mind you) pleases you more than Pierrots way of handling Naruto then, there's nothing much to be said.


----------



## geG (Dec 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> TOEI for example doesn?t ruin arcs.


Every arc in One Piece since Impel Down would like to say otherwise


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it's time to stop this studio-war


----------



## ZE (Dec 24, 2012)

Geg said:


> Every arc in One Piece since Impel Down would like to say otherwise



Opinions, opinions. 

There was only one fight I felt TOEI ruined in OP, and that was the Zoro vs Ryuma fight. Naruto? They ruined way many.


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> I dealt with it a long time ago, which is why I dropped the show.


So you're basically talking about stuff you don't even know. I think we can stop here


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I'm looking forward to this nonetheless. It will interesting how they treat it and who will be in charge of it.


----------



## Walkway (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm sure that "The fight in 61" is the one that the japanese fanbase is most interested in being presented with the highest quality. Considering how much more popular that character is over there, I'm not surprised they wanted to reassure them on that fight specifically. 

Plus, there's a pretty important moment at the end of that fight as well, that I'm glad to see will be getting proper justice.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2012)

Toei is a disgrace. Studio Pierrot is way better. One Piece pacing is awful.


----------



## Near67 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm really interested on who will be in charge of tha fight. I can only think of Suzuki and Wakabayashi as the two possible ones. It'll most likely be Suzuki, although I would prefer to see the return of Wakabayashi. 

So at this point, I'm assuming that the Itachi/Nagato fight won't get that top notch treatement. If we are lucky enough, at least Koda could be in charge of it. But I wouldn't be surprize to see Ik-Hyum or a Korean team -.-'


----------



## wowfel (Dec 24, 2012)

It would be awesome to see wakabayashi in volume 61 although there is not enough space for him to extend the scenes in the fight. Although volume 61 is pretty meh I hope they don't extend the fight and just rush through that volume, volume 60 deserves good animation but we will see how it goes and oh btw Peirrot>Toei I would like to see an episode like naruto vs sasuke done by toei, pacing is crap, animation is crap most of the time and the same can be said for toei about not handeling their shit the devoted that whole episode to robbin and naoki tate was animating I wonder why he didn't appear in the war arc


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 24, 2012)

if im not mistaken, naruto is the #1 character in the popularity polls most of the time. I think he's won it the most. So why all you guys talking like he has no japanese fans?


----------



## neshru (Dec 24, 2012)

wowfel said:


> It would be awesome to see wakabayashi in volume 61 although there is not enough space for him to extend the scenes in the fight.


Yeah, I was hopeful we would get a Wakabayashi episode for the next part of the war, but if the fight in volume 61 is the one that's gonna get all the attention then I think chances are pretty slim.
Hopefully we'll still get one before the end of the series.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 24, 2012)

Its not that there is no naruto fans the the studio does what it wants with the character it wants for example hinata vs pain, they could have used to budget on sage mode naruto vs pain or a fight in the next arc.


----------



## ZE (Dec 24, 2012)

neshru said:


> So you're basically talking about stuff you don't even know. I think we can stop here



I didn't say when I dropped it, did I?


----------



## wowfel (Dec 24, 2012)

> Yeah, I was hopeful we would get a Wakabayashi episode for the next part of the war, but if the fight in volume 61 is the one that's gonna get all the attention then I think chances are pretty slim.
> Hopefully we'll still get one before the end of the series.


I think the problem with volume 61 is that it is too dragged out it has a couple of fighting episodes then a flash back then fights etc... on top of that the anime adds its own filler fighting which I love but I hope they do it in the earlier part of the fight due to the flashback being after it.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 25, 2012)

From what I remember the general opinion in the library is that it's the worst (important) fight in the war. But the anime could potentially change that depending on who is doing the episodes.


----------



## Kony (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder if Chikara staff will work on the series next year. I mean Hiromi Okazaki, Takahiro Chiba or Chikara Sakurai were regular animators, animation directors or episode directors on the first series.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm interested and wondering what you guys think has the better animation Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 25, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I'm interested and wondering what you guys think has the better animation Bleach or Naruto.



Consistancy? bleach

Random peaks of animation brilliance? naruto

Better decision making skills as to which episodes deserve quality animation. bleach by far

Its too bad i dont give a crap about bleach


----------



## neshru (Dec 25, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Consistency? bleach


Consistency doesn't mean much when it's consistently bad, though...
Not saying every arc is, but quite a few of them do look consistently mediocre. Saying that the average animation quality of Bleach is higher than Naruto's would be a stretch.



crystalblade13 said:


> Better decision making skills as to which episodes deserve quality animation. bleach by far


I think there is a grand total of 4 high budget episodes for the entire length of the Bleach series, so it's hard to say 

In the end, you don't watch Bleach for the animation. Sometimes it's bad, sometimes it's fine, but it's rarely inspired. Incredibly rarely.
Naruto gives you something to look forward to, even if you have to get through a bunch of really badly animated episodes first.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 26, 2012)

People who don't know any better usually confuse "consistent art" with "consistent animation". What Bleach has is more consistent art, but that's because they actually try to keep it consistent. 

Naruto on the other hand is pretty unique in the way they let all of the animation directors freely let their personal styles bleed through, even if it veers way off the correct character designs.


----------



## Kony (Dec 26, 2012)

I would like to say that several chara designs from the Naruto TV series are clearly better than the manga's one -imo- like Yamashitas or Kouda's one.

While Bleach's original chara design is the best.


----------



## neshru (Dec 26, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Naruto on the other hand is pretty unique in the way they let all of the animation directors freely let their personal styles bleed through, even if it veers way off the correct character designs.


Yep, that's one of the things I really like about the series.



Kony said:


> I would like to say that several chara designs from the Naruto TV series are clearly better than the manga's one -imo- like Yamashitas or Kouda's one.
> 
> While Bleach's original chara design is the best.


I think the reason why is that Kishimoto's drawing style is not really special, so it only takes a skilled animator to replicate it or even do better than him at it. Kubo's style in comparison is much more unique and harder to replicate in a satisfying manner.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 26, 2012)

neshru said:


> Yep, that's one of the things I really like about the series.
> 
> 
> I think the reason why is that Kishimoto's drawing style is not really special, so it only takes a skilled animator to replicate it or even do better than him at it. Kubo's style in comparison is much more unique and harder to replicate in a satisfying manner.



kishi's character designs in naruto are better than kubo's in bleach IMO.

And kishi is a beast at making really emotional and unique expressions and his giant panels have a TON of detail in them.

hence why naruto's pissed face when he fought A was dissapointing in the anime. he just looked mildly upset.

and how naruto blitzing asura was bad. you could hardly see the mechanics and rasengan that were clear in the manga.


----------



## neshru (Dec 26, 2012)

Whether they are better or not comes down to personal taste. What I'm saying is that Kishimoto's designs look much easier to replicate in a satisfying manner in animation. Not only they don't look as unique as Kubo's designs, but they are also much closer to anime designs than Kubo's are (in fact, I'm pretty sure Kishimoto's current style is heavily inspired by the Naruto anime designs done by Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki).


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 26, 2012)

insane111 said:


> People who don't know any better usually confuse "consistent art" with "consistent animation". What Bleach has is more consistent art, but that's because they actually try to keep it consistent.
> 
> Naruto on the other hand is pretty unique *in the way they let all of the animation directors freely let their personal styles bleed through*, even if it veers way off the correct character designs.



*cough*167*cough* 



166 I think was done by the chikara guys. These 2 are pretty much the only well animated episode of the pain invasion arc.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2012)

Geg said:


> According to Pierrot's Jump Festa report we should expect great animation for the fight from Volume 61.
> 
> Maybe that'll make up for that fight being pretty lackluster and anticlimatic in the manga



That is good news. While I understand completely the fear of the possibility of the fights prior to that one being poor in terms of animation I can also see another reason why they would give that one that treatment.

With no movie in 2013 the quality of the second day and beyond of the arc should be top-notch.


----------



## neshru (Dec 26, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> *cough*167*cough*


It's true for every episode in the series. Details that would be standardized in other series change constantly in Naruto, depending on the people in charge of the episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 27, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> kishi's character designs in naruto are better than kubo's in bleach IMO.



That's the first time I've seen anyone say that


----------



## Kony (Dec 27, 2012)

neshru said:


> Yep, that's one of the things I really like about the series.



that was less noticeable on the first series.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 27, 2012)

*Chikara episode 5 production blog*
Here

It says all of Chikara's storyboard is done under supervision of Tusru. There is an example posted, he fixed storyboard in episode 5.

I'm not sure who is M-san it is talking about.


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 28, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> *Chikara episode 5 production blog*
> Here
> 
> It says all of Chikara's storyboard is done under supervision of Tusru. There is an example posted, he fixed storyboard in episode 5.
> ...



Kazunori *M*izuno, maybe?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 28, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto's current style is heavily inspired by the Naruto anime designs done by Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki).



*Haha  In one his interview, Kishimoto said that he change up the way he drew the characters due Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki's design looks so slick 


With Blue Exorcist movie out the way, any of you guys see Shingo Ogiso working on Naruto*


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 28, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Kazunori *M*izuno, maybe?


Could be, it crossed mind..


Animeblue said:


> *Haha  In one his interview, Kishimoto said that he change up the way he drew the characters due Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki's design looks so slick *


Also, Kubo's influnenced by Kudo's. ()

Regarding how much drop in quality will be there for post-Chikara episodes, apart from the fact that there had been mediocre episodes before Chikara to compensate, there are other shows also getting affected.  Episode 28 of Kingdom was like slide show (for non-CG parts) .. and Shirokuma's quality has dropped too. I can't say about Rock lee as I don't watch, but I doubt any quality episodes there. 
Well, Shigeki Kawai was episode director of kingdom ep.29


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 29, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Could be, it crossed mind..
> 
> Also, Kubo's influnenced by Kudo's. ()
> 
> ...



Regarding Rock Lee,
ep. 34 with Shin'ichi Suzuki (Bleach)
ep. 35 outsourced but Ken'ichi Nishida as SB along with a bad-normal SB
ep. 36 had Atsushi Nigorikawa as SB
ep. 37 was done by drop
ep. 38 had Toshiya Niidome + Ken'ichi Nishida as SB + Chiyuki Tanaka & Daisuke Tsumagari as AD. Mixed KAs, japanese and koreans. The good and bad with both Tatsuya Koyanagi and Yoshihiro Sugai, as examples.
ep. 39 with Tomohiro Koyama


----------



## Kony (Dec 30, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Well, Shigeki Kawai was episode director of kingdom ep.29



Someone like him will surely be in the next Shippuden rotation, with three outsourced ADs.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 30, 2012)

*Any predictions for #296 - #299

#296
Episode Director/Storyboard: Shigeki Kawai 
Animation Supervisor: Kayano Tomizawa 

#297
Episode Director/Storyboard: Kiyomu Fukuda
Animation Supervisor: Ik Hyun Eum

#298
Episode Director/Storyboard: Atsushi Nigorikawa
Animation Supervisor: Hiroyuki Yamashita

#299
Episode Director: Yoshihide Ibata
Storyboard: Hisashi Ishii
Animation Supervisor: Hiroki Abe, Shin Min-sub, LeeBoo-hee, Yūko Ishizaki*


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 30, 2012)

My predictions:

296 - Hong Rong, Yuko Ishizaki, Shin Min-Seop
297 - Kayano Tomizawa
298 - Eum Ik-Hyun
299 - Masayuki Kouda
300 - Yokota Mamoru


----------



## mads2194 (Dec 30, 2012)

An Eum Ik-Hyun episode sound like some kind of twisted nightmare after this arc. Hope he gets a talking episode.


----------



## Near67 (Dec 30, 2012)

mads2194 said:


> An Eum Ik-Hyun episode sound like some kind of twisted nightmare after this arc. Hope he gets a talking episode.



The thing is, most of the upcoming episodes won't be talking episodes 
Anyways, I predict Kouda or Yamashita for the Itachi/Naruto episode. I've been anticipating that fight for a long time.


----------



## Combine (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm trying to brace myself for the obvious letdown that's going to occur once it's announced that Ik-hyun is going to animate anything from 297-300. Hiroki Abe's team will also be met with much ill tidings.


----------



## Kony (Dec 31, 2012)

The pairs Sessha Gorou/Atsushi Nigorikawa and Masayuki Kouda/Sessha Gorou miss me.
Hopefully we'll have the good luck to see them again.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 31, 2012)

*



			I'm trying to brace myself for the obvious letdown that's going to occur once it's announced that Ik-hyun is going to animate anything from 297-300. Hiroki Abe's team will also be met with much ill tidings.
		
Click to expand...


Even though Chikara is basically finishes I don't necessarily think the upcoming list will be bad like as we fear on count of there has been only two S rank episodes and that the AD work has mostly split up on majority of episodes  





			An Eum Ik-Hyun episode sound like some kind of twisted nightmare after this arc. Hope he gets a talking episode.
		
Click to expand...


How so? I think Kiyomu Fukuda/Eum Ik-Hyun would be an good choice for an episode that deals with lot effect animation.




			The pairs Sessha Gorou/Atsushi Nigorikawa and Masayuki Kouda/Sessha Gorou miss me.
Hopefully we'll have the good luck to see them again.
		
Click to expand...


Kony I don't think we'll see Masayuki Kouda/Sessha Gorou  on Shippuden until Naruto SD is done. As for Atsushi Nigorikawa there  a good chance of seeing him since it looks he hasn't been working on nothing since Road to Ninja beside three episodes of Naruto SD.*


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 2, 2013)

^Well, then there is more chance of him doing Rock Lee than Shippuden.

I don't expect Kouda for next episodes. I expect Onishi will take his place. And Kouda will mostly be doing Lee.

Because of Chikara, it is hard to predict , but this is mine.
296 - Kayano Tomizawa ( inhouse - I think they won't start next year with outsourced one) ch.545
297 - Beom-Seok Hong (Seven Arcs/Arcturus) ch.546, ch.547
298 - Yuko Ishizaki, Shin Min-Seop (Piggy) ch.548, ch.549 part
299 - Masaya Onishi ( inhouse ) part of ch.549, ch.550
300 - Mamoru Yokota (Mouse) ch.551
301 - Eum Ik-Hyun (Pierrot+[Jiwoo]) ch.552, ch.553

Sanae Shimada, Hiroaki Imaki etc may return.

Regarding 2014 Naruto Movie, something may be announced in next jump issue (#08). Naruto is getting Lead colour.
Its official sales date 21st but will know about 15th Jan.


----------



## Kony (Jan 2, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> 296 - Kayano Tomizawa ( inhouse - I think they won't start next year with outsourced one) ch.545
> 297 - Beom-Seok Hong (Seven Arcs/Arcturus) ch.546, ch.547
> 298 - Yuko Ishizaki, Shin Min-Seop (Piggy) ch.548, ch.549 part
> 299 - Masaya Onishi ( inhouse ) part of ch.549, ch.550
> ...



Yeah that would be fine 

Hopefully a solid opening in April.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2013)

_*Gorou Sessha was one of ED/SB for Naruto SD#40 plus directed and storyboard ED#5 while Megumi Tomita was AD *_


----------



## Combine (Jan 8, 2013)

Ugh, so sad to see talent like Gorou wasted on a throwaway show like Naruto SD. 

Anyway, shouldn't we be getting the latest animation credit list for the remainder of January right about now?


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 8, 2013)

Combine said:


> Ugh, so sad to see talent like Gorou wasted on a throwaway show like Naruto SD.
> 
> Anyway, shouldn't we be getting the latest animation credit list for the remainder of January right about now?



Usually around this period: 6th ~ 10th day of every month.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*#296

Episode Director: Jun Nakagawa
Storyboard:  Shinji Satou
Animation Supervisor:Zenjirou Ukulele, Hong Beom-Seok 

#297
Episode Director: Mitsutaka Noshitani
Storyboard: Yutaka Kagawa 
Animation Supervisor: Hiroki Abe, Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Yūko Ishizaki

#298

Episode Director: Sumito Sasaki
Storyboard: Junya Koshiba
Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele,Mamoru Yokota

#299
Episode Director: Shigeharu Takahashi,Kiyomu Fukuda
Storyboard: Takayuki Inagaki
Animation Supervisor: Ik Hyun Eum*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *#296
> 
> Episode Director: Jun Nakagawa
> Storyboard:  Shinji Satou
> ...



Outsource Party!
Looking forward to 296 and 299, with different staff from the usual Eum Ik-Hyun episode.

Regarding this Chikara Finale,
I need to say: WOAH. Best episode after 167? Waiting the RAW.

Also, confirmed it was really something like a movie, with final credits (not with the usual ED) and the episode itself that continues after the ED.


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, after checking the last saff list, I would like to say that it's probably the worst I have ever seen. All outsourced :S

Last episode of Chikara was impressive in terms of art and animation, but only in terms of art and animation unfortunately^^


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2013)

Where'd you get all that? It's not in the usual 2ch threads


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*Here you go Geg,the link *


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

As expected best animators for fillers,worst for good canon action. Personally I expected at least 1 in-house (not special) for 549-550 and 1 in-house/special for chapters 560+ but this wont happen as it seems.


----------



## neshru (Jan 10, 2013)

Corax said:


> As expected best animators for fillers,worst for good canon action.


You say that like it's the norm, when it isn't at all. And I think it was pretty reasonable to expect 4 outsourced episodes after 6 episodes of top notch animation.

I still think this is going to be a great year for Naruto's animation. The real good stuff will start around April, and considering there will be no movie this year I expect the regular animators to put a lot of effort into the series once they have recovered from Chikara.


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

Out of all 2nd war day fights only 548-551 (already lost),560-561 (questionable), 570-573 and may be 595-597 deserve top quality animation. Fight in volume 61 was very bad (if you aren't huge Sasuke/Itachi fan).560-561 is only month ahead (around March) and 570-573 likely 2 or so (around April/May),I doubt that they ll have anything special.


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2013)

Probably thanks to Atsuko Inoue, many drawings from Chikara #6 reminds me Atsushi Wakabayashi's episodes. 
The most noticeable was Yamato running then performing his wood release. But also some Naruto shots. Easily the best art style to me.

August to November 2012 was ruined by Chikara, and now January 2013.



Corax said:


> I doubt that they ll have anything special.



You doubt ? I am sure. Volume 61 will probably get special treatment. So if talented staff wants to work on volume 61, the stuff before these chapters won't get special treatment.


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

This will be a very bad decision. Vol 61 fight is the worst out of 3 major fights hands down. If anything 570-573  (or 560-561) are next chapters that deserve special treatment since 548-551 are lost already.


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2013)

lol it's their decision ^^;

Volume 61 is probably not the worst of the 3 major fight for Pierrot ;p. The best animators are not at our service..


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

Well may be they are doing this on purpose. They take the weakest one and make it better with good animation/storyboard/filler scenes. Still doesn't make much sense to me. 548-551 deserved better treatment (at least Kouda lvl) and now I am not sure about volume 60 fight. If volume 61 fight gets that much attention likely volume 60 will be in the shadow. To be fair 548-551 and 570-573  fights scored best marks on polls (on this site and a few other) out of all 2nd day fights. Volume 60 fight was close behind. Volume 61...well not so close to say the least.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*Looking on the bright side, least we know that Mamoru Yokota's art is pretty solid and that Junya Koshiba's storyboards when it comes to fighting can pretty nice(Bleach).

As for Eum lk-Hyun 's episode I'm pretty sure that Tsutomu Ohshiro will handle the final attack*


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

I cant remember any good Junya Koshiba's episodes in Bleach.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*What comes to mind is his storyboard for Bleach#365 and Bleach#342. About #296 and #297 you guys think that one animator will do the action parts for those episodes*


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

Ginjo vs Ichigo (365)?Well that was in-house episode. 298 might be good if majority of KA are Perriot s but likely they will be from Mouse. This is the first main characters fight after long-awaited biju training (after all it will be his first real fight in perfect biju mode) and it gets that treatment...


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *What comes to mind is his storyboard for Bleach#365 and Bleach#342. About #296 and #297 you guys think that one animator will do the action parts for those episodes*



Episode 276 with Beom-Seok Hong was really good, both with art and animation. I hope we'll see that quality also here even if their last episode was a bit bad. So I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*I myself, thinks episode #296 and #296 need to be handle ain similar fashion that Toei handles One Piece.*


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Next month's staff list/order same as expected except no inhouse episode.
Looking forward to Ik-Hyun Eum 's episode, since it is having bit different staff.
I don't expect much from the outsourced staff except Ohshiro and hopefully Keiichi Ishida. The outsourcing studios (Mouse, Pierrot Plus, Piggy) had been working in for chikara in 2nd KA and in-betweens. 

On today's episode, I liked the colour work. Specially the violet/pink shadows looked nice. Yeah, overall good visual.

I expect this Chikara had been a good learning for Pierrot's younger staffs. Not only in animation, but also on direction and art part. 



Corax said:


> 548-551 deserved better treatment (at least Kouda lvl)


At the same time Kouda (AD) /Atsushi Nigorikawa (SB/ED) duo will work in Naruto SD Rock Lee and pals, just as expected. Lee episode 43 on 29th Jan.


----------



## Combine (Jan 10, 2013)

Damn, I was expecting an outsource party after Chikara, but I didn't think it would live up to my already dismal expectations. Ik-hyun for 299 is just...ugh!


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Combine said:


> Damn, I was expecting an outsource party after Chikara, but I didn't think it would live up to my already dismal expectations. Ik-hyun for 299 is just...ugh!



It also may be not an Eum Ik-Hyun, last time there was a different staff for ED/SB at the end the AD was someone from Hanjin Animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*I should go ask  what could we expect from #298*


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2013)

Hoo boy I cant wait for the complaining about 299


----------



## Combine (Jan 10, 2013)

Although, according to TkRout, the title of episode 299 is:

episode 299　- 7th Feb 『認められし者』 

Roughly translates to "The person who is recognized/accepted", having read through those chapters, I'm not entirely sure what that title references in that fight.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2013)

*It sound like a reference to chapter#552*


----------



## Combine (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense. Sheesh they're going to breeze right through that fight in an episode. Oh well, so much for any expanding there.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *I should go ask  what could we expect from #298*



Would be interesting if he'll decide to reply.


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2013)

> Roughly translates to "The person who is recognized/accepted", having read through those chapters, I'm not entirely sure what that title references in that fight.


Without any doubts chapter 552. Though this is a bit strange. In this case 298 should cover at least 3 chapters. Also this means that more likely all volume 58 (half)-59 fights will be covered in 5 episodes.But 3 chapters are too much even for fighting episode.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Full credit_ 



脚本・演出・絵コンテ・キャラクター原案・コンセプトワーク・黒津安明

美術設定・レイアウト監修・田中比呂人

作画監督・山下宏幸、松本顕吾、田中比呂人、鈴木博文

原画・山下宏幸　松本顕吾　織岐一寛　井上敦子
　　　辻美也子　河野恵美　徳丸輝明　黒田結花
　　　小柳達也　山下清悟　富沢加也乃　安達佑輔
　　　増田信孝　神谷論　前田義宏　清水恵子
　　　松村和子　ウクレレ善似郎　本城恵一郎　有田周平
　　　中澤勇一　東出太

第二原画・武藤信宏　矢向宏志　高橋香織　藤原舞
　　　仲川明希　三木達也　折笠奈津樹　藤澤研一
　　　杉田建　今木宏明　加藤久美子　今橋明日奈
　　　吉沼裕美　堀越久美子　有泉洋子

　　　アニタス神戸
　　　宗圓祐輔　品田鈴華　井岡貴奈　立花希望

　　　マウス
　　　吉岡美帆　中田祐香理　門倉亜美　金丸茜
　　　種村綾隆　吉田浩基

　　　ボンズ作画部
　　　岡田絵里香　永野佑貴

　　　ぴえろプラス　スタジオ・TAG　ウォンバット

　　　スタジオ・イゼナ　ぴぎー　TNK

　　　MSC　G＆Gディレクション　スタジオグラフィティー

　　　ぴえろ福岡分室



Apart from K.As (H.Yamashita, Kengo, Atsuko Inoue,Shingo Yamashita,Ukulele etc), Kumiko Horikoshi , Hiromi Yoshinuma, Ken'ichi Fujisawa, Hiroaki Imaki etc in 2nd K.A. Ken'ichi Fujisawa worked in 4 out of 6 chikara episodes.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 10, 2013)

Episode #295 wasn't quite as impressive as I was expecting. I think Pierrot was holding back so they could churn out the upcoming special episode for that fight in volume #61. 

As for this coming rotation, I can live with it. Naruto versus Nagato and Itachi is basically a retread and setting up for the actual important stuff.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 10, 2013)

every canon episode not involving sasuke or hinata is gonna look like shit.

pierrot are biased as hell, money hating, morons and hayato date is a fucking crack.

i will be ASTONISHED if we get anyone better than rong on naruto's upcoming BIG fight. 

and i'll also be amazed if we get anyone less talented than suzuki to work on sasuke's next fight.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2013)

You forgot Shikamaru. Well I cant expect anything at this point but they might give us at lest 1 greatly animated episode for chapters 570-574. Will see.


> As for this coming rotation, I can live with it. Naruto versus Nagato and Itachi is basically a retread and setting up for the actual important stuff.


Have to disagree here. Personally this fight is my favorite of the 2nd day fights and ties with fight from volume 60. Volume 62 also had an interesting fight (especially good taijutsu). Volume 61 fight was quite bad and still it will be animated by chikara staff as it seems. Or possibly even by Wakabayashi.


----------



## Archah (Jan 11, 2013)

Rong Hong AD on Psycho-Pass #12.


----------



## neshru (Jan 11, 2013)

Is that news worth reporting? Do we really have Hong Rong fans in here?


----------



## Kony (Jan 11, 2013)

There is something amusing about the frustration of some fans (including me) when one of their favorite manga event doesn't get good treatment ^^


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 11, 2013)

neshru said:


> Is that news worth reporting? Do we really have Hong Rong fans in here?



More like fans of that unknown animator that randomly shows up in bad episodes.

Yamashita should be the artist behind the cover of Ultimate Ninja Storm 3.


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find a bigger version of the art styles pic in the opening post? I tried to google image search it but I keep getting referenced to the same smaller version.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2013)

*



			Would be interesting if he'll decide to reply.
		
Click to expand...

With that I'm going to now




			every canon episode not involving sasuke or hinata is gonna look like shit.

pierrot are biased as hell, money hating, morons and hayato date is a fucking crack.

i will be ASTONISHED if we get anyone better than rong on naruto's upcoming BIG fight.

and i'll also be amazed if we get anyone less talented than suzuki to work on sasuke's next fight.
		
Click to expand...


Wow that's lot hate, Funny thing is I don't even think Tsuru will be one doing the fight in volume sixty one.





			Have to disagree here. Personally this fight is my favorite of the 2nd day fights and ties with fight from volume 60. Volume 62 also had an interesting fight (especially good taijutsu). Volume 61 fight was quite bad and still it will be animated by chikara staff as it seems. Or possibly even by Wakabayashi.
		
Click to expand...


About Wakabayashi, I don't see him either working on the fight in volume sixty consider that fight isn't taijutsu base fight or major event like Naruto vs Pein.*


----------



## Kony (Jan 11, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> Yamashita should be the artist behind the cover of Ultimate Ninja Storm 3.



Kabuto's drawing is actually great.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> With that I'm going to now
> 
> 
> ...


*
hate tends to develop when the studio constantly misuses its massive budget on fillers and its few select favorite characters. they should try to distribute that animation to various characters, and the fights that are actually favored by fans.*


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2013)

*I see, can't disagree with you there.

 On another note the sakuga database of upcoming potential sakuga episodes and episode #296, #297, #298 were all there *


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 12, 2013)

^They add that just because Kanezuka, Ukulele etc are listed as animation director. You know how those episodes will be and they could be chief AD or totally uninvolved in actual episodes.

People talking about staff playing their favorites, well; they went out and admitted that in episode 165 shippuden omake. 

Regarding Naruto getting treatment part, you can see Suzuki worked as AD for the first time for a Naruto centric episode in this Chikara after long time. Well, it is 1st time after episode 19 of part1 Naruto. (Haven't seen 151, but it is Hinata centric if I know correctly). After 500 episodes...wow, that was long 

But with this Chikara they covered some canon parts.
-Clone kyuubi gets big and destroys the city , similar to ch.502
-Shisheru saying many things to those kids (eat well, there will be hardship....etc) similar to Kushina said to baby Naruto in ch.504 and then giving hug etc..
-Minato saying have faith etc , ch.440
-Naruto's powers, some were shown in anime anime and some are from manga only i.e. yet to be covered.

Anyways, the problem with the studio Pierrot is that they haven't able to produce good directors. They have become too much relaint on Tusru. Even for past few decades for their shows it has been Noriyuki Abe, Jun Kamiya, Hayato Date and Tsuneo Kobayashi (Masato Suma ) . You can see they were in pinch last year. Now Gorou is directing Rock Lee. Naruto been running for 10 years / Over the years apart from Murata I don't remember anyone improving and sticking to Pierrot. Well, Lion Kujo has gone to direct a non-Pierrot show, don't know if he is good.
Next year I hope Date, Satou Shinji, Shuu Watanabe,Abe and Atsushi Nigorikawa* direct some episodes (along with storyboard) at crucial time; not just Kumanagi. 
(*if Rock Lee ends, more chances)
Next year I expect something of level like ep.209 or ep.211 will be there for the part that was talked in jump festa. 
Regarding next year's filler, I won't be surprised if they decided to adapt the Sasuke centric novel "Jinraiden - Ookami no Naku Hi" somewhere between vol.61/62.

Well, with Chikara ending marking end of 2012's episodes, following are the episodes I liked for art and animation; not counting script etc
1.ep 290 - Chikara ep.1 - Tsuru/Suzuki
2.ep 252 - The Angelic Herald of Death - Date/Hiroyuki Yamashita ; not counting the 1/3 part of reused flashback part
3.ep 295 - Chikara ep. final - Tsuru/Hiroyuki Yamashita,Kengo Matsumoto,Hiroto Tanaka/Suzuki
4.ep 293 - Chikara ep.3 - Tsuru/Hiroto Tanaka, Tsuru ; mostly for 1st half

Apart from these rest of Chikara were also good, and ep248, 254, 257, 270 weren't bad I guess. These come to mind,  I haven't seen all episodes anyways.

Regarding animators, this year's favourites are Keichi Ishida, Tsutomu Ohshiro and Kenichi Fujisawa. I came to like the former two because this year's was an outsourcing fest and those two were only notable ones to look forwards to while Kenichi Fujisawa from Chikara.

ep. 254 and ep.276 are the ones did better job expanding/adapting manga material.

Here
Next episode will have some recap part (as seen in preview). Recap could be before the OP or full first half lets see.

*Edit:*
New season trailer I think; it is not loading for me ; but the story description has changed , so there should be a new one.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> *Edit:*
> New season trailer I think; it is not loading for me ; but the story description has changed , so there should be a new one.



The new arc trailer it's just the same preview of the next episode with a few new scenes and different dialogues.


----------



## Kony (Jan 12, 2013)

After this staff list, we could expect a good-looking direction for episode 300.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

*



			^They add that just because Kanezuka, Ukulele etc are listed as animation director. You know how those episodes will be and they could be chief AD or totally uninvolved in actual episodes.
		
Click to expand...


I figure as much, but I still find weird. Hell all we know it could turn like #137 and #204, but highly doubt it.  




			Anyways, the problem with the studio Pierrot is that they haven't able to produce good directors. They have become too much relaint on Tusru. Even for past few decades for their shows it has been Noriyuki Abe, Jun Kamiya, Hayato Date and Tsuneo Kobayashi (Masato Suma ) . You can see they were in pinch last year. Now Gorou is directing Rock Lee. Naruto been running for 10 years / Over the years apart from Murata I don't remember anyone improving and sticking to Pierrot. Well, Lion Kujo has gone to direct a non-Pierrot show, don't know if he is good.
Next year I hope Date, Satou Shinji, Shuu Watanabe,Abe and Atsushi Nigorikawa* direct some episodes (along with storyboard) at crucial time; not just Kumanagi.
(*if Rock Lee ends, more chances)
Next year I expect something of level like ep.209 or ep.211 will be there for the part that was talked in jump festa.
Regarding next year's filler, I won't be surprised if they decided to adapt the Sasuke centric novel "Jinraiden - Ookami no Naku Hi" somewhere between vol.61/62.
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully Shigeki Kawai will come into his own. And with Kingdom and Shirokuma Caf? ending this season, maybe we see some directors from both  Kingdom and Shirokuma Caf? come over to direct some episodes this year.





			Here
Next episode will have some recap part (as seen in preview). Recap could be before the OP or full first half lets see.
		
Click to expand...


Don't that blog post said something about the new ending*


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 12, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> The new arc trailer it's just the same preview of the next episode with a few new scenes and different dialogues.



Oh I see! Nothing intersting in the new scenes....


Animeblue said:


> *
> Hopefully Shigeki Kawai will come into his own. And with Kingdom and Shirokuma Caf? ending this season, maybe we see some directors from both  Kingdom and Shirokuma Caf? come over to direct some episodes this year.
> 
> Don't that blog post said something about the new ending*


About directors, hopefully. They have been pushing Kawai..

New ending "Sayonara Memory" will be by 7!!（セブンウップス） that was announced  It is just a reminder.

The blog is teasing a pic of Wakabayashi's ED; the last one. May be they will post some pic of storyboard later.


----------



## Corax (Jan 12, 2013)

> On another note the sakuga database of upcoming potential sakuga episodes and episode #296, #297, #298 were all there


Impossible to say for sure. This might be true. After all animation quality depends on KA and even Im-Hyun might animate something really good with good KA in his team. But these episodes are right after Chikara and likely none of good KA are involved in them.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Posting here the cover of UNS3 by Yamashita


----------



## mads2194 (Jan 12, 2013)

What are your predictions on the quality of the upcoming episodes? Do you think there will be any noteworthy scenes?


----------



## neshru (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope, next four episodes will look mediocre to bad. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was reading volume 61 in italian, released this week. And since the studio will focus their attentions there...
I think they'll do something special with ch.585-586, expanding the fight in the first part with these significative characters and they'll also do something very creative with the second part.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

*



			What are your predictions on the quality of the upcoming episodes? Do you think there will be any noteworthy scenes?
		
Click to expand...

One Piece Seriously the Gaara fight might turn out like episode #253 with one good looking scene if Yasuhiko Kanezuka is really going to over the episode. As for #296 could go either way




			I was reading volume 61 in italian, released this week. And since the studio will focus their attentions there...
I think they'll do something special with ch.585-586, expanding the fight in the first part with these significative characters and they'll also do something very creative with the second part.
		
Click to expand...


Nice, I thinking that they'll do something similar to Jiraiya fight where they basically took out the flashback stuff. BTW isn't kinda funny that Kisame is only villain who didn't have an great episode *


----------



## Near67 (Jan 12, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> BTW isn't kinda funny that Kisame is only villain who didn't have an great episode *



Neither did Konan 
I mean, sure she did get Yamashia, but compared to the other akatsuki members getting a Tsuru/Suzu. and Wakabayashi episode, it was nothing that special. And besides, I thought it was ruined really bad by the terrible direction that it got. Not to mention, there was only one action scene which lasted for a few seconds. 

As for Kissame, I think Pierrot hates him. All, if not most of his fights have been handled by terrible teams. Very unfair. 


Well, there's still Zetsu and Tobi left. :|


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> One Piece Seriously the Gaara fight might turn out like episode #253 with one good looking scene if Yasuhiko Kanezuka is really going to over the episode. As for #296 could go either way
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, what came to my mind was the Jiraiya episode with the summoned animals. I would like to see again Hironori Tanaka AD...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

*I don't think we'll see Hironori Tanaka anytime soon because he'll mostly be occupied with Akitoshi Yokoyama's Photo Kano. 





			Neither did Konan
I mean, sure she did get Yamashia, but compared to the other akatsuki members getting a Tsuru/Suzu. and Wakabayashi episode, it was nothing that special. And besides, I thought it was ruined really bad by the terrible direction that it got. Not to mention, there was only one action scene which lasted for a few seconds.

As for Kissame, I think Pierrot hates him. All, if not most of his fights have been handled by terrible teams. Very unfair.
		
Click to expand...


Really ? Even with the flashback abuse, I still prefer Konan episodes over the Itachi ones *


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, naruto and kisame, my two favorite characters, always get treated like shit. its inferiating-especially for naruto, he's the main character.

and i dont care how good of an animator suzuki is, his bias makes him like, my least favorite animator of all time. wakabayashi is where its at. yamashita is pretty great too.


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2013)

> Well, there's still Zetsu and Tobi left.


As for now Sasuke,Shikamaru and Nagato(Pain) have the most. For Sasuke (123,143,135,with a bit of stretch 209),for Nagato (131,166,167,and with a bit of stretch 173) and for Shikamaru (85,82). The most astonishing thing is that Shikamaru isn't even an important character. Also both of his eps. are Suzuki s.So yes here I have to agree with you. Tobi has an ep. 247. So out of all Akatsuki only Kisame hasnt had any great episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think Sasuke gets any special attention, he just gets lucky to fight the characters that do. 123 was for Deidara, and 135/209 were just regular in house episodes. I don't know about 143, it's never been said if Date/Suzuki are Bee-lovers, but I'd think that episode was mostly for him.


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2013)

143 was Gorou s. 135 also I think. Well in Shika s case it is obvious. I think that Suzuki (or Tsuru) even said this in one of their interviews. I see no reason in episode 82 at all. It had nothing that deserved such animation.


> I don't think Sasuke gets any special attention, he just gets lucky to fight the characters that do


If rumors about volume 61 are true clearly he is. Because I see no reason to prefer volume 61 over volume 60.


> What are your predictions on the quality of the upcoming episodes?


298 might be like 279 that wasn't bad but wasn't really good either. 299...well it s  Im-Hyun. It might has 1 really good scene but thats all.


----------



## Kony (Jan 13, 2013)

I just hope the _new season_ starting in April (with a new OP by Tsuru/Suzuki, hopefully) will be the end of that pretty poor period (since episode #252, except _Chikara_).



Corax said:


> 298 might be like 279 that wasn't bad but wasn't really good either.



298 credits are more like 287 ones (same director).


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2013)

> 298 credits are more like 287 ones (same director).


I haven't seen 287. Anyway both 287 and 279 have the same AD as 298 but different storyboard. 279 had nice taijutsu fight between Zetsu and Hinata/Kiba at least. Also Shino s mushidama was animated better than in his fight with Tobi.

P.S A lot of people are talking about new Im-Hyun team. It this bad or good?Not that I expect anything outstanding just curious. Searched Takayuki Inagaki on ANN and found that he/she directed Rosario+Vampire and Valkyria Chronicles though haven't seen these anime. Rest from his/her list I dont know at all.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2013)

*



			I don't think Sasuke gets any special attention, he just gets lucky to fight the characters that do. 123 was for Deidara, and 135/209 were just regular in house episodes. I don't know about 143, it's never been said if Date/Suzuki are Bee-lovers, but I'd think that episode was mostly for him.
		
Click to expand...

This





			If rumors about volume 61 are true clearly he is. Because I see no reason to prefer volume 61 over volume 60.
		
Click to expand...

You are forgetting that fight in volume sixty one is  'beep!' big fight in the series*


----------



## Combine (Jan 13, 2013)

Just thinking about it, 298 might even end up being a bigger disappointment than 299. Mamoru Yokota's abilities have been nothing to write home about if his only two contributions as AD are an indication in 279 and 287. Both of those had some really really bad art. Content-wise it's harder to judge since both episodes were complete filler, yet both episodes were also quite dull/boring.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2013)

*About #298, I'm really curious to see how the effect animation will look like because the series that Yokota was supervising last year, had some nice effect animation. And anyone  know more about Sumito Sasaki  





			P.S A lot of people are talking about new Im-Hyun team. It this bad or good?Not that I expect anything outstanding just curious. Searched Takayuki Inagaki on ANN and found that he/she directed Rosario+Vampire and Valkyria Chronicles though haven't seen these anime. Rest from his/her list I dont know at all.
		
Click to expand...


Well Rosario+Vampire had some few moments, but it was utterly trash overall. his storyboard from Valkyria Chronicles was pretty nice and I had liked his  Black Cat  OP and his episode 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDS2DgnHXbU[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 13, 2013)

Combine said:


> Just thinking about it, 298 might even end up being a bigger disappointment than 299. Mamoru Yokota's abilities have been nothing to write home about if his only two contributions as AD are an indication in 279 and 287. Both of those had some really really bad art. Content-wise it's harder to judge since both episodes were complete filler, yet both episodes were also quite dull/boring.



I need to remember you guys that Mamoru Yokota's team is the same of Yukiko Iwata. You guys remember all the crap from that AD (that is still KA), right? Just see ep. 265 and compare it with 279/287.

AD-Team history:
Hiromi Yoshinuma -> Yukiko Iwata -> Mamoru Yokota

Now Yoshinuma works with Studio Izena, but still on Naruto with a lot of KA and 2ndKA, even in good episodes (Kouda episodes, Chikara, ...).


----------



## Archah (Jan 13, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> I need to remember you guys that Mamoru Yokota's team is the same of Yukiko Iwata. You guys remember all the crap from that AD (that is still KA), right? Just see ep. 265 and compare it with 279/287.
> 
> AD-Team history:
> Hiromi Yoshinuma -> Yukiko Iwata -> Mamoru Yokota



And before Yoshinuma it was the team of Tokura Eiichi (#40 and #48 being two of the worst episodes of the show in terms of art) and before Eiichi it was the team of Morita Minoru.

From all the ADs that team have had, I think the best one was Morita Minoru, seriously. The animation was crap as always, but art was ok. In fact, after that Morita moved to Bleach, making some really great episodes and working with some good KAs.


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2013)

> You are forgetting that fight in volume sixty one is 'beep!' big fight in the series


Well volume 60 also (and it is still ongoing) and has main character in it. If anything it should ve gotten such attention.


> And before Yoshinuma it was the team of Tokura Eiichi (#40 and #48 being two of the worst episodes of the show in terms of art) and before Eiichi it was the team of Morita Minoru.


279 is way better than 40 and 48. May be something has changed in this team.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 14, 2013)

EVERY one of sasuke's fights in part 2 have gotten special animation.

deidara, itachi, bee, the kages, danzo (to a slightly lesser extent).

naruto got the 4 tails vs oro ep, 6 tails vs. pain, and some filler shit. occationally he gets nice SCENES, such as the barrier breaking, the 2nd rasenshuriken on the nine tails, and vs karui/omoi.

naruto got no love for kakuzu, sage mode vs pain(it got gimped for hinata), or vs the raikage. and it seems like the trend is continuing this month.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 14, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> I need to remember you guys that Mamoru Yokota's team is the same of Yukiko Iwata. You guys remember all the crap from that AD (that is still KA), right? Just see ep. 265 and compare it with 279/287.
> 
> AD-Team history:
> Hiromi Yoshinuma -> Yukiko Iwata -> Mamoru Yokota
> ...



Easy to go by the team it is outsourced to. Animations supervisors change.
Beom-Seok Hong (*Seven Arcs*/Arcturus)
Yuko Ishizaki, Shin Min-Seop (*Piggy*)
Mamoru Yokota (*Mouse*)
Eum Ik-Hyun (*Pierrot plus*  with Jiwoo or Hanjin)

Last year Piggy team used to do 2 episodes per rota i.e. same or more episodes than actual studio Pierrot inhouse. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In Chikara, one or few of their animators worked in 2nd KA etc like
Mouse-Chikara 1,3,6
Piggy - Chikara 2,3,6
Pierrot Plus - Chikara 6


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2013)

Have we ever had any really good outsourced episodes?At least in-house quality.Cant remember any but still.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> Have we ever had any really good outsourced episodes?At least in-house quality.Cant remember any but still.



276 was good for their standard, looked almost like a Tomizawa episode.
There were some Piggy good episodes with Hong Rong direction.
The famous ep.84 from Eum Ik-Hyun.

I need to say that the quality of in-house episodes from Kumiko Horikoshi has dropped... and I don't like Tomizawa. I like more the style of Shigeki Kawai (162, 173).


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2013)

276?Gedo-Mazo attack?Well,yes it was good.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> Have we ever had any really good outsourced episodes?At least in-house quality.Cant remember any but still.



Apart from what darkap89 mentioned, Naruto ep.127 "Vengeful Strike! The Bracken Dance" the 1st Naruto episode by スタジオ旗艦 (it became Pierrot Plus in 2009) 

Naruto ep112, 118, 125 by Piggy team. Episode 128 by JEC-E. I don't remember much about those episodes but since they were from Sasuke retrival arc, I think they were alright.

I haven't seen fillers so can't tell about that.

In Shippuden Magic Bus(?) team worked in mostly in 1hr specials, 6,14,18,22,30,38,54,62,70,78,87,96,104,112,119 (Kakashi Gaiden 1st part). That team is no more working in Naruto I think.

Overall, if outsourced teams are given more time and budget they'll do alright. Like in immortal arc or hunt for Itachi arc with correction by some chief animator. But when they don't have time like last year happened , with 5 or 6 episode a rotation, condition was worst. 

Last year; ep.250 (by Pierrot plus) and ep.276 (by Arcturus) were good compared to many other episodes because those teams had too much time then.

*Edit15/01)*
 Pierrot will animate *KAIO: King Of Pirates*. 
Following are some articles that mentioned about adaptation. link 1,


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 15, 2013)

*The last blog post of Chikara

460 cuts eh.... slightly above average*


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2013)

Nobody has that pic saved or anything?


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 15, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *The last blog post of Chikara*



It says, to fit into broadcast some parts were cut (60 cuts). Please purchase DVD that will come after around half year for full content. Blog lists some of the changes. They will re-edit for DVD release. Well, looking forward to it.
I was suspecting something like this will happen.
But it didn't mention about bluray. I was expecting it will be released in bluray with extended scenes. Let see.
Liked the coloured character design sheets by Nishio. They put lots of hard work into it.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 15, 2013)

*Guess I don't have edit my post again, thanx Tkrout*


----------



## insane111 (Jan 15, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> It says, to fit into broadcast some parts were cut (60 cuts). Please purchase DVD that will come after around half year for full content. Blog lists some of the changes. They will re-edit for DVD release.



I guess that pretty much confirms it was a movie, if there was even any doubt. 

I wonder if they will just extend the episodes, or edit it all together as an actual movie.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 15, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I guess that pretty much confirms it was a movie, if there was even any doubt.
> 
> I wonder if they will just extend the episodes, or edit it all together as an actual movie.



Blog calls OA. I didn't mention that because I wasn't sure, if it means Original anime or something. So what I get it would be realased as OA, yeah, like a movie or one OVA, but, I was not sure about the term. May be Geg can clarify.

edit: 





Animeblue said:


> *
> 460 cuts eh.... slightly above average*


NS 167's was ~317 cuts. hmm.


----------



## neshru (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm missing what the number of cuts would have to do with the quality of an episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 17, 2013)

New ending, goodbye solo-works!



AD: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
SB/D: Kazunori Mizuno
KAs: Hiroyuki Yamashita, Masayuki Kouda, Zenjirou Ukulele, Kayano Tomizawa, Hiromi Yoshinuma, Megumi Tomita, ...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 17, 2013)

*Once again I just about to post that, anyway nice bit of action from Kouda. Next episode looks worse than expected*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Once again I just about to post that, anyway nice bit of action from Kouda. Next episode looks worse than expected*



Yup!
Yamashita --> 21:05 - 21:25
Kouda --> 22:15 - 22:20

Kouda action scene remembered me a mix of ep. 180 and 194.


----------



## Kony (Jan 17, 2013)

Naruto VS Zetsu's part was pretty decent to me. Gaara's part looked ok.

New ending was boring but a team with Kazunori Mizuno as director/storyboard and Kanezuka as AD could be good. Hopefully in the next rotation (Shippuden #300) with the same KAs.

Next episode looks like Yūko Ishizaki & co's standards to me. So good art but mediocre animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 17, 2013)

*I'm surprise that Yamashita didn't do the action bit and about Kouda's bit its remind me his part in #216*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *I'm surprise that Yamashita didn't do the action bit and about Kouda's bit its remind me his part in #216*



Maybe he was a bit tired? 
Yamashita did a lot of KA during Chikara, and he was also AD.
Kouda did half of that, if we consider also Rock Lee.
Maybe Yamashita prefered a non-action scene.


----------



## neshru (Jan 17, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *I'm surprise that Yamashita didn't do the action bit*


Well, it was 3 seconds of camera spinning around the characters, not some elaborate fighting scene. Could have been made by anyone else and it wouldn't have made much of a difference.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's interesting to see Hiromi Yoshinuma everywhere now that he is with Studio Izena and no more an AD. Even in Kouda episodes, Chikara and now this ED.

P.s.: go watch 07:29-07:34. No in-betweeners for Sakura? XD


----------



## Kony (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, concerning the schedule I guess:

Episode 299: chapters 550 to 552
Episode 300: chapters 553+554
Episode 301: chapters 555+556
Episode 302: chapters 557+558

*Episode 303: chapters 559+560 March 7th*

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will be out the next day, so it's ok about _the major revelation of the war_. 
Could be an epic episode depending how the studio will manage his staff.

Good luck Pierrot ;p


----------



## Willie White (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm very interested in the picture that is on the first page of this thread. The one with various naruto animation styles, but it's not loading. Does anybody have an access to this picture in big resolution? If yes, could you share it with me, kudasai? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mads2194 (Jan 17, 2013)

Willie White said:


> Hi everybody, I'm very interested in the picture that is on the first page of this thread. The one with various naruto animation styles, but it's not loading. Does anybody have an access to this picture in big resolution? If yes, could you share it with me, kudasai? Thanks in advance.



That is an old picture showcasing different teams that used to work in the first 100-ish episodes. Now, the staff is way more split and teams don`t quite exist anymore.

EDIT: I know that it`s not really the right place to ask, but you guys know animation styles really good and I`m pretty sure you can answer this. I saw a trailer for the next OP movie and saw quality animation for most of the trailer. Can you recognize the ADs behind it and what are your thoughts?

Link:


----------



## Corax (Jan 17, 2013)

> Episode 299: chapters 550 to 552
> Episode 300: chapters 553+554
> Episode 301: chapters 555+556
> Episode 302: chapters 557+558
> Episode 303: chapters 559+560 March 7th


Seems that they ll keep 2 chapters per episode pace for the 2nd day of the war. This means that we ll see chapters 570-574 around April. Well also I doubt that best teams would return before May/June. I see Chikara as 2013 movie so recovery period should be around 4 months.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jan 17, 2013)

Corax said:


> Seems that they ll keep 2 chapters per episode pace for the 2nd day of the war. This means that we ll see chapters 570-574 around April. Well also I doubt that best teams would return before May/June. I see Chikara as 2013 movie so recovery period should be around 4 months.



But they may put some fillers again, There are still some staffs left that we didnt see in manga


----------



## Corax (Jan 18, 2013)

Volumes 59-62 are 3 big fights. I cant see any place for filler between them. To be fair same for volume 63. May be after current manga battle  (manga should be 30-40 chapters ahead of anime at that time).


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 18, 2013)

Episode #296 really wasn't as bad as I was expecting. The direction and storyboarding were smart in that they knew they had a small number of frames and directed around that. Solid work.


----------



## Combine (Jan 18, 2013)

Episode 296 wasn't that bad at all. This particular team seems to be getting the hang of doing Naruto since they were also responsible for 276 which was decent (though their last ep prior to this, 283, was roundly criticized for ruining the A attacking Naruto scene).

The next episode looks really really bad though. Looked even worse than usual for that team. I'm still really worried about the two episodes following that. Mamoru Yokota's team hasn't done anything decent lately, and Ik-hyun is well, probably up to his usual standards.


----------



## neshru (Jan 18, 2013)

Combine said:


> The next episode looks really really bad though. Looked even worse than usual for that team.


I thought the preview looked pretty good. Though it's probably Kanezuka that makes all the difference.
Speaking of Kanezuka, it would be nice if he worked on more outsourced episodes instead being AD for openings and endings, since his style is great for standard episodes but looks absolutely flat when you compare it with what Yamashita and Kouda can do.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 18, 2013)

neshru said:


> I thought the preview looked pretty good. Though it's probably Kanezuka that makes all the difference.
> Speaking of Kanezuka, it would be nice if he worked on more outsourced episodes instead being AD for openings and endings, since his style is great for standard episodes but looks absolutely flat when you compare it with what Yamashita and Kouda can do.



I think Kanezuka is ''perfectly on model'' with everything, he just lacks a personal touch. Even Yumenosuke Tokuda, when he was a real AD, had a certain style for eyes, mouths and shadows, while staying on model.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 18, 2013)

*



			Speaking of Kanezuka, it would be nice if he worked on more outsourced episodes instead being AD for openings and endings, since his style is great for standard episodes but looks absolutely flat when you compare it with what Yamashita and Kouda can do.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed. I always find the outsources ones to be more pleasing to eyes when Kanezuka is going over them. The best example of this, would be episode #253 and #256. But I digress since it looks like Ukulele will be the one who will be taking over for Tokuda.




			I think Kanezuka is ''perfectly on model'' with everything, he just lacks a personal touch. Even Yumenosuke Tokuda, when he was a real AD, had a certain style for eyes, mouths and shadows, while staying on model.
		
Click to expand...


Really ?! I find its to be the other way around 


Chikara MAD*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, in the positive sense I mean. I think of Kanezuka as a 'standard' AD, a bit like Kawai.

Good MAD.

Anyone knows where's Seiko Asai?


----------



## Archah (Jan 19, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> Anyone knows where's Seiko Asai?



Working on Robotics;Notes.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Archah said:


> Working on Robotics;Notes.


Oh, I see. Too bad Murata-Asai doesn't exist anymore.
I wonder when we'll see her again after ep. 290.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 20, 2013)

*



			Yup, in the positive sense I mean. I think of Kanezuka as a 'standard' AD, a bit like Kawai.

Good MAD.
		
Click to expand...

I see. 




			Working on Robotics;Notes.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of Robotics;Notes what do you guys think of the OP2


Edit: Blog post about ED#24*


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like Kingdom is getting 2nd season that will air from June. First one will end with Feb. end.
*
edit*:Kingdom's director twitted that season 2, will have a different director and character designer(s). But music composer and writer team will be same. Who will be director and CD will be announced later.

Well, Tokuyuki Matsutake was AD for episode 32 (last week's).


----------



## neshru (Jan 23, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Blog post about ED#24*


Those Sakura drawings look pretty nice. They should post links to bigger pictures, though.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 24, 2013)

Both art and animation were horrible, it was in fact a korean team.
Next episode seems good for Mamoru Yokota, at least for art.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2013)

Mouse,iirc, is a Japanese studio. In any case it is better than any Korean team.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

_*#298 makes #159 looks like an masterpiece.  All I've to say now, is that Studio Pierrot better adapts the rest of arc pretty dam good  *_


----------



## neshru (Jan 24, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> Both art and animation were horrible


Nah, they were acceptable. I'd say they were in line with the average outsourced episode. We've seen _much _worse, no doubt.

Next week's episode looks like the real problem. The animation doesn't look promising at all.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Did Kanezuka fix the art or not ? He was working on ED 24 which got finished just in time.


----------



## neshru (Jan 24, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Did Kanezuka fix the art or not ?


Definitely. I think he did a pretty good job, too.


----------



## geG (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah only one scene in the preview looks good animation-wise. Everything else is extremely slow and stiff.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> Mouse,iirc, is a Japanese studio. In any case it is better than any Korean team.



I was talking about KAs, 2/3 of them were koreans.
Same for in-betweeners.



> Next week's episode looks like the real problem. The animation doesn't look promising at all.



I think the magazine was wrong. I don't see any correction from Ukulele in the preview, and so far Mamoru's episode where without any Chief AD. But I like the art style in general.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2013)

From the look of it 298 might turn into something like 159,but that is a bit underwhelming to say the least. Of course it is a guess because actual episode might turn out better (though unlikely).They could ve turned it into something like 143 or similar with all nice taijutsu/kenjutsu scenes that chapter 549 has. Content deserved a lot more. Now it is time to worry about chapters 570-574.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Episode wasn't bad by what has been Naruto shippuden's standards. Art was alright, infact good for some parts. Animation was meh for fight. Just that they barely animate stuff. It was like manga, just coloured.

This one was Piggy team (ep272, 278 etc). Hong Rong left (268 was last one) and Min-Seop Shin took his/her place (ep.272 onwards).

Next one will be Mouse. Looks bad art for some shots. Lets see what happens next week.


----------



## neshru (Jan 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> From the look of it 298 might turn into something like 159.


Looks extremely unlikely to me. 159 was pretty much an high budget outsourced episode, with most scenes animated with an unusually high frame rate. Next week's episode looks like your average low budget outsourced episode. No sign of episode 159-like animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

*Too bad Yoshihiro Sugai left after Zetman started  b/c he was the best that Mouse had to offer *


----------



## Kony (Jan 24, 2013)

Today episode's art was pretty good. Didn't need more animation.

Next week episode doesn't look better than what I expected.


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 24, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Too bad Yoshihiro Sugai left after Zetman started  b/c he was the best that Mouse had to offer *



Yoshihiro Sugai was even one of the best for Kouda episodes, but only on ep. 219 and its photographic filter party. 209 was still good but with too much flashbacks.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 25, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Too bad Yoshihiro Sugai left after Zetman started  b/c he was the best that Mouse had to offer *


He was still doing storyboard after Zetman started (ep.260, 265) for same team. In ep.271, he was storyboard and director of the minicorner. Ep.279 he was KA. He didn't work in 287 but worked in OP instead. May be he'll do KA next week. 

or you meant he is working in another project right now and left Mouse ?

Kingdom 2's director will be  (Tegami Bachi director)


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2013)

> 159 was pretty much an high budget outsourced episode, with most scenes animated with an unusually high frame rate. Next week's episode looks like your average low budget outsourced episode.


Well as for now each month has had at least 1 in house or 1 hight budget outsourced canon episode (not sure about first arc and second arcs,they were to long ago,but normal rota has been at least 1 in-house to 3 outsourced). I don't count stupid Chikara filler for this. So either 298 or 299 should be these episodes. I think Japanese fans should write a letter (better a lot of letters) to Perriot and say them that it isnt a good thing to concentrate on fillers so much and outsource best manga canon parts. It should be the over way around and I think that Japanese viewers are no different. I doubt that they like fillers with terrible plot (even Chikara lvl animated) more than really good animated canon.


----------



## neshru (Jan 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Well as for now each month has had at least 1 in house or 1 hight budget outsourced canon episode


I'm not so sure about that, there must have been other months that didn't have a single well animated episode. And we definitely don't get high budget outsourced episodes often. In fact, I'm pretty sure 159 is the only outsourced episode that you can honestly call high budget. There hasn't been another outsourced episode that featured an insanely high number of drawings, the way 159 did.


----------



## Corax (Jan 25, 2013)

Most in-house episodes look as good or even better than 159,so it is a bit irrelevant. Main point is that we have had at least 1 in-house/good episode per 3 outsorced. At worst 1 for 4. And this isnt much to be fair. But now I believe studio is going to break this record. We haven't seen February schedule,but even if Febrary will have 1 in-house per 3 outsourced (likely),this will turn into 1-6 (taking in account January episodes).


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 25, 2013)

neshru said:


> I'm not so sure about that, there must have been other months that didn't have a single well animated episode. And we definitely don't get high budget outsourced episodes often. In fact, I'm pretty sure 159 is the only outsourced episode that you can honestly call high budget. There hasn't been another outsourced episode that featured an insanely high number of drawings, the way 159 did.



84
159
276

84 & 276 not for the high number of drawings, but for overall quality.


----------



## neshru (Jan 25, 2013)

84 really had a single really good scene that made it look better than the average. The rest of the episode was pretty much standard stuff from that studio. 276 also looked pretty much average (basically it didn't look embarrassingly bad like some other outsourced episode do).
Episode 159 is in a league of its own when it comes to sheer effort put into a single outsourced episode. There hasn't really been another episode like it.



Animeblue said:


> *Too bad Yoshihiro Sugai left after Zetman started  b/c he was the best that Mouse had to offer *


Yeah, it's too bad. I really liked his constant three-dimensional use of the camera, it's something that you don't see often.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> He was still doing storyboard after Zetman started (ep.260, 265) for same team. In ep.271, he was storyboard and director of the minicorner. Ep.279 he was KA. He didn't work in 287 but worked in OP instead. May be he'll do KA next week.
> 
> or you meant he is working in another project right now and left Mouse ?
> 
> Kingdom 2's director will be  (Tegami Bachi director)



*I meant being the episode director of that team and as for working on another project, he directed the ending to Minami-ke Tadaima*


----------



## paeses (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello guys

I alaways wanted to ask you this question

I want to know names whom worked in Naruto Shippuuden as AD for the first time and did an awesome work?, For Example, Hironori Tanaka who did crazy work and made something special as AD & KA, also bringing with him Nozomu Abe & Hiroyuki Yamashita


----------



## neshru (Jan 26, 2013)

The usual two, Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda. Kouda was particularly impressive since he came out of nowhere with an amazing episode. Yamashita was pretty much expected to do awesome stuff as AD, since his drawings are awesome.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 29, 2013)

> Hello guys
> 
> I alaways wanted to ask you this question
> 
> I want to know names whom worked in Naruto Shippuuden as AD for the first time and did an awesome work?, For Example, Hironori Tanaka who did crazy work and made something special as AD & KA, also bringing with him Nozomu Abe & Hiroyuki Yamashita



_*I can't any of think that was the level of Akitoshi Yokoyama/Hironori Tanaka but like Neshru said Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda was particularly impressive. And there was Hiroaki Imaki episode that had spild drawing all round.


BTW  Nigorikawa and Kouda worked on today episode of #Naruto SD that was about keep the restrooms clean*_


----------



## Kony (Jan 29, 2013)

I think the next staff schedule will be like that:

300 _in house_
301-303 _outsourced episodes_


----------



## Combine (Jan 29, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> _*BTW  Nigorikawa and Kouda worked on today episode of #Naruto SD that was about keep the restrooms clean*_


WTF WTF WTF....

I'm at a loss, I mean, Gorou was bad enough, but now they've got Kouda working Naruto SD? Jesus, why the fuck does Pierrot even need to have this kind of talent on that show with such simple art and animation to begin with?

I'm sure they could turn THIS show over to the outsourcers and no one would know the difference.


----------



## paeses (Jan 29, 2013)

neshru said:


> The usual two, Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda. Kouda was particularly impressive since he came out of nowhere with an amazing episode. Yamashita was pretty much expected to do awesome stuff as AD, since his drawings are awesome.





Animeblue said:


> _*I can't any of think that was the level of Akitoshi Yokoyama/Hironori Tanaka but like Neshru said Hiroyuki Yamashita and Masayuki Kouda was particularly impressive. And there was Hiroaki Imaki episode that had spild drawing all round.*_



Really? i thought there might be some other key animators pulling something good for their first work in Naruto as AD, so Hironori Tanaka is the only one you know, DAMN SKILLED ANIMATOR.


----------



## Archah (Jan 29, 2013)

IMO the best AD Naruto had in art-animation ratio was Sakurai Chikara. I really loved her episodes of first season. Faces were really well drawn, good proportions, great mouth movements...

Maybe her episodes didn't have that awesome particular scenes that Yamashita/Kouda episodes have, but her style was way more 'realistic' than those two.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 29, 2013)

^ I agree Archah. Chikara done the first part of the series justice.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 31, 2013)

Four AD and one Chief animation director ! LOL


Mamoru Yokota 
Yukiko Iwata 
Eiichi Tokura


----------



## Archah (Jan 31, 2013)

ADs: Yokota Mamoru & Iwata Yukiko & Tokura Eiichi & Kamura Hiroyuki (new)

Also Fukuda Noriyuki as KA.

Btw, from the preview, the scene with Chibaku Tensei looks cool.


----------



## Kony (Jan 31, 2013)

Episode was ok to me. Indeed Chibaku Tensei scene should be good.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 31, 2013)

*Well that was bad, but least the storyboard was somewhat decent. And Chibaku Tensei scene in #299 seem to done by Tsutomu Ohshiro.

Edit:
Any predictions on the staff list *


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

Interesting,I can remember only 1 episode that had 4 AD.


----------



## neshru (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, this was bad. There were a couple of scenes with seriously embarrassing animation, but the worst part was the incredibly cheap-looking art. Even the last episode looked so much better than this.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah no amount of AD can make up for lack of  KA skill/numbers,no matter how skilled they are. Give Wakabayashi/Tsuru any average korean team result would be the same or even worse.


----------



## Kony (Jan 31, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Any predictions on the staff list *



Hard to think that there will be more than one in-house episode in the next rotation. Also 5 following outsourced episodes would be surprising, so episode #300 will may be directed by Masaaki Kumagai.

Anyway, Animeblue, they changed the official website homepage, with a nice drawing of the five Kage we talked about. Awesome art, would be cool to see this on the series :



.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 31, 2013)

*



			Yeah no amount of AD can make up for lack of KA skill/numbers,no matter how skilled they are. Give Wakabayashi/Tsuru any average korean team result would be the same or even worse.
		
Click to expand...

They would probably redraw it from scratch since there been time when an AD would do if they didn't like the work.





			Hard to think that there will be more than one in-house episode in the next rotation. Also 5 following outsourced episodes would be surprising, so episode #300 will may be directed by Masaaki Kumagai.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe two and I rather have Atsushi Nigorikawa or Shigeki Kawai*


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

> They would probably redraw it from scratch since there been time when an AD would do if they didn't like the work.


It is physically impossible. Too many drawings.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 31, 2013)

*Actually there has been occasion where one animator animated the entire episode by himself/herself, the animator that comes to mind when I say this, is Hironori Tanaka*


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

May be he had an entire year to animate 1 episode. Time is always an issue. I know that 167 had less animators than normal episode,but it took 6 or 7 months to finish it.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 31, 2013)

*Some animators can produce incredible work within an short amount of the time. 

Take Norio for example, it's approximately take him a month to do 100 cuts. And According to Toshiyuki Inoue and Yuichirou Oguro, He has the skill to blast away through his drawings one after the other *


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 31, 2013)

The episode was a mediocre Team 12 episode.



Kony said:


> Anyway, Animeblue, they changed the official website homepage, with a nice drawing of the five Kage we talked about. Awesome art, would be cool to see this on the series :
> 
> 
> 
> .



Interesting art, but we won't see that on the anime. Sadly.

Predictions are really hard with this random rota, anyway...:

#300 - Masayuki Kouda / Masaya Onishi / Kengo Matsumoto
#301 - Pierrot Plus (but not Jiwoo, like 269)
#302 - Kayano Tomizawa / Kumiko Horikoshi / Shigeki Kawai
#303 - Mouse (Mamoru Yokota team, since this suspicious episode with 4 ADs)
#304 - Yuko Ishizaki, Hiroki Abe, Shin Min Seop


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

When new AD list will be published?I don't expect anything,and February content isn't that important to be fair, just curios. Should be around Feb 5 or 7. Hope will see Itachi/Nagato vs Naruto/Bee in Ultimate Ninja Strom 3 in really good animation. I hope it will be one of the boss fights.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 31, 2013)

Woah, four Animation Supervisors and one Chief Animation Supervisor? Pierrot must spend a lot of money on Animation Supervisors.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 31, 2013)

> Predictions are really hard with this random rota, anyway...:
> 
> #300 - Masayuki Kouda / Masaya Onishi / Kengo Matsumoto
> #301 - Pierrot Plus (but not Jiwoo, like 269)
> ...


*Really ? It seem be the  same rotation before Chikara started. Anywayz with beep!! being just around the corner I really hope that episode will be an A caliber episode*


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

I doubt. It should be 303 with current pacing. So March 7 or 8. It might (might) be in-house,but that s about it. No Tsuru for sure. Anyway fight that started in 560 and ended in 587 was terribly dragged out and was interrupted at least 3 times. I would  ve spent A-grade animation on 565-574,which were way more interesting.


----------



## neshru (Jan 31, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Woah, four Animation Supervisors and one Chief Animation Supervisor? Pierrot must spend a lot of money on Animation Supervisors.


They only do a quarter of episode each, so it's not like they are paying 4 times as much.


----------



## Kony (Jan 31, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Anywayz with beep!! being just around the corner I really hope that episode will be an A caliber episode*



What I hope  , Kouda or Yamashita. I fear =S


----------



## mads2194 (Jan 31, 2013)

Can somebody please explain why the studio can`t have more in-house episodes per month? I really can`t get it.


----------



## neshru (Jan 31, 2013)

Cause Chikara happened. And when your staff is limited all you can really do is outsource.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2013)

If Chikara is 2013 movie should the recovery period end around April?In this case we might see something interesting for volume 60. At least for its final.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 31, 2013)

neshru said:


> They only do a quarter of episode each, so it's not like they are paying 4 times as much.



Ah, so they're paid by the correction? Or do they get paid anyway on a salary (assuming they're in-house emloyees)?


----------



## neshru (Jan 31, 2013)

I think they get paid by the amount of work they do, if they are freelancers. And if they are emloyees then it doesn't really matter how the company decides to use them, since they get a fixed salary and only do a certain amount of work each month.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jan 31, 2013)

i thought this episode looked pretty good compared to what i was expecting. the naruto vs itachi taijutsu had some nifty animation thrown in, the rock crumbling from naruto smashing it was good, the final shinra tensei was good, the v2 lariet was good, and the soul steal at the end was good.

only disappointing things were the majority of bee's 7 sword style assault, and the crappy weak looking block of those flame shuriken with the 8 tails arm.

great new music, and chibaku tensei looks great next week.

awesome episode imo. 8/10


----------



## Combine (Feb 1, 2013)

Even Ik-hyun shouldn't be able to ruin Chibaku Tensei next week. After all, his own team had practice on it from the first time back in 168. But then again, one should never underestimate Ik-hyun's capability of exceeding even the lowest of expectations 

As far as the current episode goes. Well, I don't know if Mamoru Yokota really is a good animator, but it certainly doesn't come across in his AD capabilities. Either that or he must have some of the worst Korean animators at his disposal.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I have seen his Death Note episodes (23,26,27),and they have quite good art. Though Death Note has very little action so it is hard to estimate quality of animation.


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2013)

Combine said:


> Even Ik-hyun shouldn't be able to ruin Chibaku Tensei next week. After all, his own team had practice on it from the first time back in 168. But then again, one should never underestimate Ik-hyun's capability of exceeding even the lowest of expectations
> 
> As far as the current episode goes. Well, I don't know if Mamoru Yokota really is a good animator, but it certainly doesn't come across in his AD capabilities. Either that or he must have some of the worst Korean animators at his disposal.


Why do you people keep talking about Even Ik-hyun like he's the reason why his episodes suck? He's just the AD, blame the other 20 korean animators that work on his episodes


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 1, 2013)

Since an episode is mostly good if the key animators are good, why they don't invest more in that department?
I don't know if I like more the unique high budget episodes here and there or the consistency of Naruto Part 1. What changed from Part 1 to Part 2 in handling animation? The positive trend already stopped during the 2year fillers of Part 1 (from ep.163). But these were fillers... so, who cared at that time.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Feb 1, 2013)

I expected 298 to look like super shit but it was actually ok.  It reminded me of Claymore where some scenes are really bad and ultimate computer laziness then you turn around the next scene is actually pretty well animated and it keeps flopping back and forth between really bad and pretty cool.

It felt like the third string animators trying their best to make a play for the second string spot or something.  If this was the third string team, I hope this episode represents a raised bottom tier for Shippuden animation.



neshru said:


> Why do you people keep talking about Even Ik-hyun like he's the reason why his episodes suck? He's just the AD, blame the other 20 korean animators that work on his episodes



If he's the AD, isn't he in charge of the animation?  If it slips up under his watch then I don't see how it isn't his fault.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2013)

Well for example Perriot gave him x money to hire y animators. Y animators can draw only z panels. No more no less. Hardly it is his fault that studio decided not to spent enough money on particular episode to make it good. No matter how skilled people are,if you don't have enough project will fail. Well and also skilled workers want more for their job.


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2013)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> If he's the AD, isn't he in charge of the animation?  If it slips up under his watch then I don't see how it isn't his fault.


He's only in charge of touching up the drawings to make them look consistent. Really good ADs can have an impact even on the animation itself, but if the animation sucks to begin with then there's absolutely nothing an AD can do to make it look good (short of redrawing the animation from scratch himself, which of course is not gonna happen).
In the end Ik-Hyun Eum does a fair job as an AD. The drawings on his episodes look fine for the most part and are the most consistent over all the outsourced episodes. The reason why his episodes have bad animation is because the animators that work on those episodes simply suck. I would even argue that the director that works on his episodes is a bigger reason why those episodes suck than the animation director itself.


----------



## mads2194 (Feb 1, 2013)

Speaking of art, do you guys like that the isn`t a standard art style for the whole series? IMO it`s a bit weird how every most of the episodes look different from one another. It makes the anime lose an identity based on it`s art and it lets bad ADs get away with sloppy drawings.



darkap89 said:


> What changed from Part 1 to Part 2 in handling animation? The positive trend already stopped during the 2year fillers of Part 1 (from ep.163). But these were fillers... so, who cared at that time.



I`m also curious to know this.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Feb 1, 2013)

Mr. sickVisionz said:


> If he's the AD, isn't he in charge of the animation?  If it slips up under his watch then I don't see how it isn't his fault.



I think the best example to understand what neshru want to say is Gorou Sessha. A lot of people seems to think that if he's AD of an episode, it will be an outstanding episode but unless i'm wrong, his very first episode of Shippuden were normal.

So its not only the AD who's responsible of the animation. I think that good AD are the ones who Pierrot give them good animator to make a good team.


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2013)

mads2194 said:


> Speaking of art, do you guys like that the isn`t a standard art style for the whole series? IMO it`s a bit weird how every most of the episodes look different from one another. It makes the anime lose an identity based on it`s art and it lets bad ADs get away with sloppy drawings.


The average anime fan would probably prefer the series to have a consistent look, but for a fan of animation the way Naruto does things is great. You can't appreciate the personal style of different animators if personal style is negated in favor of overall consistency.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

mads2194 said:


> Speaking of art, do you guys like that the isn`t a standard art style for the whole series? IMO it`s a bit weird how every most of the episodes look different from one another. It makes the anime lose an identity based on it`s art and it lets bad ADs get away with sloppy drawings.



Absolutely. I love being able to tell animators apart and seeing their individual styles come together. Staying a slave to the model is rarely if ever a good idea, espicially for battle-centric animation. Lower budget episodes are also a good idea because they allow other episodes to have higher budgets. 'Equality' and 'consistency' is not 'quality', after all.


----------



## mads2194 (Feb 1, 2013)

neshru said:


> ... for a fan of animation the way Naruto does things is great. You can't appreciate the personal style of different animators if personal style is negated in favor of overall consistency.



From this point of view, yes it is really nice to see the art style of talented animators and I love it. But, it is awkward to go from an episode with shitty art (outsourced korean episodes) to an episode with decent on-point art (in house episodes Kanezuka, Kawai eps) and then to a more minimalistic, smooth art style (usually used by Kouda, Suzuki)



Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Absolutely. I love being able to tell animators apart and seeing their individual styles come together. Staying a slave to the model is rarely if ever a good idea, espicially for battle-centric animation. Lower budget episodes are also a good idea because they allow other episodes to have higher budgets. 'Equality' and 'consistency' is not 'quality', after all.



Yes, I love seeing the unique look of every great animator. What I don`t like is seeing crappy teams shitting on the character designs.


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2013)

A more consistent art wouldn't get rid of the bad looking episodes anyway. You just deal with it.


----------



## mads2194 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wouldn`t they be forced to maintain a standard of quality in art?


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2013)

They would _try_, but bad animators don't magically learn to draw better just because they're asked to.


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Feb 1, 2013)

mads2194 said:


> Speaking of art, do you guys like that the isn`t a standard art style for the whole series? IMO it`s a bit weird how every most of the episodes look different from one another. It makes the anime lose an identity based on it`s art.



I like it.  You get different styles of animators working on episodes and a variety of good types.  Plus, I think the visual identity of Naruto is the costumes and symbols.


----------



## mads2194 (Feb 2, 2013)

neshru said:


> They would _try_, but bad animators don't magically learn to draw better just because they're asked to.



But in this case, the studio wouldn`t feel forced to try to help these poor souls?


----------



## neshru (Feb 2, 2013)

That's wishful thinking. The studio has a budget to consider, and deadlines to meet.


----------



## mads2194 (Feb 2, 2013)

It probably is wishful thinking... But one would think Studio Pierrot has more than a handful of staff that can work on their projects. Sounds to me like they try to work on too many shows at the same time without having staff to work on them.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 2, 2013)

*I'm surprise by that as well, you would think Pierrot Plus or Studio Hibari would be ones animating the other series on behalf of Studio Pierrot. Least this coming spring Studio Pierrot won't have their handle full.


Looking forward, here are the chapters that I think Pierrot should focus on

Volume#59
Ch.#560/#561

Volume:#60
Ch.#564/565 and Ch.#571

For the other two main fight they should do what they did for Jiraiya vs Pein(Volume#61 fight) and Killer Bee vs. Taka(the Beep!! fight)*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 2, 2013)

A Tanaka episode would probably be more likely at this point than another Sessha/Kouda episode for the fight that shall not be named. :lol: Still, if even outsourced episodes are as good as the last two episodes have been I suppose the upcoming fights wouldn't be too hurt without Sessha/Kouda.

I do wonder if Date will be involved in one of them, though. He is the series director, after all...


----------



## Corax (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't expect to see Tsuru before volume 61 at very least. And based on manga relevance they should guest someone really skilled (like Tanaka, or Wakabayashi,or may be another famous freelancer) for chapters 571-573,but we all know studio Perriot,so this wont happen.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 3, 2013)

_*Knowing their love for Naruto's Kyuubi mode I won't pass it by them to put Wakabayashi on it. Although would love to see him handle ch.#595/#596.


Pierrot's blog post of #297 *_


----------



## Kony (Feb 4, 2013)

Great amv. Thank you !


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you Neshru for your geat video, but it's too short ! 
I just wondered why is the video in mirror also via the download link ?

Did you make another AMVs ? Any links ?
And what do you think of that track from the 2nd Shippuden movie ?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVTPHT_U108[/YOUTUBE]

Do you think the pace break at the middle of the song has the potential to give a good AMV ?


----------



## neshru (Feb 4, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> I just wondered why is the video in mirror also via the download link ?


Not sure what you're asking, can you rephrase that?



Fullazare said:


> Did you make another AMVs ? Any links ?


This is my other most recent AMV. It's not a Naruto/fighting one though.
I also have a couple of old Hiroyuki Yamashita videos, but they are pretty rough. You can find links  if you want to check them out anyway.



Fullazare said:


> And what do you think of that track from the 2nd Shippuden movie ?
> 
> Do you think the pace break at the middle of the song has the potential to give a good AMV ?


Yeah, you could get something good out of it. Not really suited for fighting though. It's also a bit too long for how repetitive it is, you might have to do some cutting work to make it work.


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2013)

One reason is because I used shots from different scenes to make up my own scenes, so I needed to get the continuity between shots to look right.
In some other cases (like in that scene with Sakura), I reversed the image to get the "flow" of the video right. For example, I reversed that part because I wanted Sakura to be on the left part of the screen at the start of the scene, since it made the transition from the previous scene more natural.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, ok, I thought it was related to Youtube restrictions or something like that.
Thank you for that explaination, I  understand better the way you made this video.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Animeblue, just wanted to drop in and say I keep appreciating your animation collections on your youtube and especially how you have the artist's names for each clip.  Very useful.

So how about that awesome chikara miniseries eh?  Pretty amazing, but, I feel like they may have spent too many resources that could have gone to more epic upcoming battles.  We'll see I guess.

Oh and thanks for the all the info on what happened to the Bleach guys.  I was so curious where such geniuses would run off to after it died.  Now I can track them down. 

Next week's big explosion looks cool.  Just sayin.


----------



## Archah (Feb 7, 2013)

Uhm, 2ch says this episode have 3 ADs: Eum Ik-hyun, Ichii Ippei and Muratani Takashi.

These two last guys (new ADs) were working for Shirokuma Cafe till now. Maybe it means Shirokuma Cafe is ending and some of its staff is coming to Shippuuden? :3

*EDIT:* Wrong info. In the end, it was just a regular Eum Ik-hyun episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 7, 2013)

*Nah,  Ik-hyun is the only AD

*


----------



## Kony (Feb 7, 2013)

Episode 300 looks like Kayano Tomizawa animation supervision.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyway the KAs of this Ik-Hyun episode were slightly different from the usual. Kiyomu Fukuda as KA was weird.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 7, 2013)

*



			Hey Animeblue, just wanted to drop in and say I keep appreciating your animation collections on your youtube and especially how you have the artist's names for each clip. Very useful.

So how about that awesome chikara miniseries eh? Pretty amazing, but, I feel like they may have spent too many resources that could have gone to more epic upcoming battles. We'll see I guess.

Oh and thanks for the all the info on what happened to the Bleach guys. I was so curious where such geniuses would run off to after it died. Now I can track them down.

Next week's big explosion looks cool. Just sayin.
		
Click to expand...



As for Chikara has been a delight to watch, both on a visual stand-point and script-wise. Which was pleasant surprise because the last time that Toshiyuki Tsuru was at the helm of something original in Naruto, it didn’t turn out all too well.

And only time will tell if that's true or not

Kudo is going to direct the second season of Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You. Yuzuru Tachikawa and Shinichi Kurita is working on Death Billiards. And Shingo Ogiso still working on A-1's shounen series*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tsutomu Ohshiro's scene is impressive 
Better than usual.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 7, 2013)

*Really ? I thought it was more of the same

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RT7cC1RqZ4&list=PL305D941F70C889EA&index=20[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Really ? I thought it was more of the same
> *



I don't always like his animation 
274-281-288, didn't like his scenes in these episodes. So that's why to me this was better than usual.

Good MAD, anyway.
Elfen Lied... just... ugh


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 7, 2013)

*Well that's explains it*


----------



## neshru (Feb 7, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> Really ? I thought it was more of the same


I think it had an higher framerate than his usual, so it looked nicer. It's pretty noticeable in the destruction scenes (when there are no characters on screen).
But yeah, I thought it was well done overall. It's not Norio Matsumoto's version, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2013)

According to the credits, Kiyomu Fukuda, the usual director/storyboard for these eps, wasn't involved at all. Director was Hidetoshi Takahashi and storyboard was Takayuki Inagaki; both seem to be completely new to Naruto

Edit: Kiyomu Fukuda was a key animator though


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> According to the credits, Kiyomu Fukuda, the usual director/storyboard for these eps, wasn't involved at all. Director was Hidetoshi Takahashi and storyboard was Takayuki Inagaki; both seem to be completely new to Naruto
> 
> Edit: Kiyomu Fukuda was a key animator though



Yup, noticed that. But I liked the overall direction and the storyboard.


----------



## Corax (Feb 7, 2013)

I like this scene. Especially the part where colors fade away and it looks like manga.


----------



## Combine (Feb 7, 2013)

The direction was good, with exception of the music selection. "On the Road" for Chibaku Tensei was just a plain wrong choice. Is the Episode Director responsible for music? Or someone else?

But kudos to Tsutomu Ohshiro for doing a great job with Chibaku Tensei, and the KA's for doing a good job with Nagato's Asura transformations.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 7, 2013)

*More/less, the Episode Director is basically a mini director *


----------



## Kony (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, I thought that there was a track selection responsible for the overall series.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 7, 2013)

Music is typically selected by the Audio Director or whoever is credited for Music Selection.


----------



## geG (Feb 8, 2013)

300: Masaya Onishi
301. Hiroki Abe, Min-Seop Shin, Yuuko Ishizaki, Yasuhiko Kanezuka
302. Kumiko Horikoshi
303. Masayuki Kouda


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 8, 2013)

SB/ED
300:Satou shinji/Kawai
301:Hisashi Ishii
302:/Kishikawa
303:/Mizuno

3 inhouse episodes.... 303 might be decent or better I guess. Lets see. Yamashita might work in that one.

On second thought, it means consecutive outsource episodes after 303....oh well.

Last episode -299 with different SB/ED was a definite improvement over Kiyomu Fukuda's.


----------



## Combine (Feb 9, 2013)

Argh!!!! You gotta be kidding. It is Episode 304 that probably needed Kouda (assuming Kouda is the only "good AD" we're going to get currently) more than 303. Man, the rage that will occur if 304 is an outsourced episode.

I guess I can try to keep my fingers crossed for Hiroyuki Yamashita making a return, since someone like Suzuki is still unavailable due to that damned Chikara.

EDIT: Though according to Geg in the Feb thread, 303 might be flashback filler involving the Sound 4. So I guess things may yet still be salvaged if that's the case. Still weird for such a randomly placed filler.

EDIT2: So Kumiko Horikoshi for Jokey Boy? Not bad, could be worse, at least his episodes have been consistently "decent". It's interesting to see someone who helped out on Chikara in the rota (and Kouda coming as well), so hopefully others will return soon like Hiroyuki Yamashita, and maybe Suzuki down the road.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good list.
WTF is that thing with 303 being filler?
*me mad*


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty solid list. Enjoy ... or not for episode 303 being a filler.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 9, 2013)

Geg said:


> 300: Masaya Onishi
> 301. Hiroki Abe, Min-Seop Shin, Yuuko Ishizaki, Yasuhiko Kanezuka
> 302. Kumiko Horikoshi
> 303. Masayuki Kouda


Thanks.
Best list since a long time imo, if we exclude the Chikara arc.

I'm curious about the second Onishi/Kawai episode after the filler episode 280, and maybe they can become regular staff during the next months.

And I'm surprised to see Kouda and Horikoshi already, so close after the Chikara arc, and I'm pretty confident for march and april episodes.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2013)

*Surprising nice list, although I wanted episode #301 to be one of the inhouse episode due its potential. And they're taking their time to put some filler before beep! stuff. Naruto vs. Kimimaro plus Sound 4 episode ? *


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 9, 2013)

Any link/translation for the summary of the episode 303 ? Thanks


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

List is ok,but I still cant understand studio Perriot.Why 300 is in house while 298 and 299 were outsourced?They are billion times more important than 300. Also why Kouda in 303 if this would be an extended fight between Chyo/Kimmimaro and Naruto (as it seems),what lasted 2 pages in manga? In this case 304 might be outsourced,which makes no sense at all.


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2013)

Corax said:


> List is ok,but I still cant understand studio Perriot.Why 300 is in house while 298 and 299 were outsourced?They are billion times more important than 300.


Besides the fact that what's more important is entirely subjective, that's how they've been working since the start. They don't change their internal schedule/staff arrangement for simple episodes, so what staff gets what episodes is just a matter of luck unless the episode is really important to them.

This month is looking good! Kind of disappointed that the Kouda episode is just a random filler instead of the canon episode I was waiting for, but if they are having fillers again, then there is the chance that they are waiting for the new OP to air that particular episode. Hopefully that's what they are keeping Yamashita for.


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

For sure episode 82 was very important in this case/sarcasm off. Sometimes I think that they do just that they want. Also it is hardly subjective. Episode 300 has nothing what deserve in-house animation. On the other hand 298 and 299 were crucial for outcome of the volume 61 and entire 2nd day of the war arc and possibly even for entire war arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2013)

*Speaking of H.Yamashita,  it would be nice to see he do that one scene with Naruto in #300. Out of the bunch I'm more curious about 300 and #303 due its potentially good storyboarding. 

How about you guys.




			This month is looking good! Kind of disappointed that the Kouda episode is just a random filler instead of the canon episode I was waiting for, but if they are having fillers again, then there is the chance that they are waiting for the new OP to air that particular episode. Hopefully that's what they are keeping Yamashita for.
		
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing with current opening only consist of volume fifty eight. *


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

It has a hint for chapter 559.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2013)

*That's not really an big deal since others OP had a hint to an event that didn't occur in its run*


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

Btw episode 302 is about chapters 556 and 557,that belong to volume 59.


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2013)

I realy hope that March will be filler. Since UNS release date is April 18th in Japan, I expect episode #307 will get the new opening, back to canon, and animation supervision by Hiroyuki Yamashita.



Corax said:


> Btw episode 302 is about chapters 556 and 557,that belong to volume 59.



 Yeah but Second Mizukage appears in the opening >_<

.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2013)

*



			Btw episode 302 is about chapters 556 and 557,that belong to volume 59.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know and still think they won't touch chapters #559+(the beep! parts) until April*


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

Month-long filler arc 2 months apart from another month-long filler arc makes no sense for me.


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2013)

Corax said:


> For sure episode 82 was very important in this case/sarcasm off.


See what I mean? It's completely subjective.


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2013)

Tsuru still has Date and other directors. I doubt that he can do that just he please. Even if Shikamaru is his favorite character. Same for Suzuki who has Tsuru and Date and other directors.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2013)

*



			Month-long filler arc 2 months apart from another month-long filler arc makes no sense for me.
		
Click to expand...

Remember last year 


Since #303 seem to be filler I'm expecting each of March episodes to be an episode on Naruto arriving the each battlefield and helping suppress the enemy. With April - June covering beep! parts in volume #59 - #62*


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, what I expect

#300
Overall art of the episode looks a bit better than episode 280. I hope Masaya Onishi will get the same team of animators.

#301
I expect a scene by that unknown animator (Naruto and Bee breaking the barrier in episode 275).

#302
I like Horikoshi's style for Gaara. So I think I'll enjoy the episode. Curious to see how good is the new storyboarder.

#303
Looks like Mizuno is the new Kouda's partner. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2013)

Corax said:


> Tsuru still has Date and other directors. I doubt that he can do that just he please. Even if Shikamaru is his favorite character. Same for Suzuki who has Tsuru and Date and other directors.



If Jump Festa turns out true they might be appearing on volume #61/62 episodes but I really hope not.

Their style fits more to volume #63, I'll be disappointed if Tsuru didn't direct certain parts of it.

*had in her chest for a while*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 9, 2013)

The rotation looks good. I'll be completely fine with Kouda at episode #303 if March 14, 21, and 28 wind up only adapting through to the end of chapter #559, too. Episode #302 will probably only cover up to chapter #557 judging by the titles. I like the idea of using the March episodes to have Naruto's shadow clone army show up on the various battlefields, covering bits and pieces of what I would assume is chapter #558. The new Opening should begin with the April 4 or April 11 episode, right? That should be enough time for at least one set of good animators to pull off adapting chapters #560.


----------



## Combine (Feb 9, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how Horikoshi handles 302. The manga content gave the impression of a very fast-paced action content, and I do not recall Horikoshi doing any fast-paced battle scenes in recent memory.

As for why no in-house production on the Naruto/Bee/Itachi/Nagato battle? I'm guessing because Naruto/Bee/Itachi have bigger fights ahead of them, and Nagato unfortunately is just a retread of Pain (and will probably be overshadowed by Tobi and Kabuto's "secret weapon")


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2013)

Combine said:


> As for why no in-house production on the Naruto/Bee/Itachi/Nagato battle? I'm guessing because Naruto/Bee/Itachi have bigger fights ahead of them



I am guessing because of Chikara


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2013)

*



			It will be interesting to see how Horikoshi handles 302. The manga content gave the impression of a very fast-paced action content, and I do not recall Horikoshi doing any fast-paced battle scenes in recent memory.
		
Click to expand...

Has her episode ever been action heavy ? I know her episodes has some action bits here and there, but too nothing groundbreaking 


Edit:
After looking through Yukihiro Matsushita storyboards work I'm somewhat excite for his/her episodes   *


----------



## neshru (Feb 9, 2013)

Combine said:


> It will be interesting to see how Horikoshi handles 302. The manga content gave the impression of a very fast-paced action content, and I do not recall Horikoshi doing any fast-paced battle scenes in recent memory.


I'll be like all her recent episodes: okay art but very mediocre animation. Better not get your hopes up for that episode.



Animeblue said:


> *
> Has her episode ever been action heavy ? I know her episodes has some action bits here and there, but too groundbreaking*


Her episodes used to have some pretty well animated action, but that was back in 2007-2009. Things are completely different now.


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought the style of the action and animation was more the result of the episode director. In this case, Kishikawa.


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, Horikoshi + Shinji Satou's episodes were really better indeed.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 10, 2013)

> February 14: 300. The Mizukage, a Giant Clam, and Mirages
> Animation Director: Masaya Onishi
> Episode Director: Shigeki Kawai
> Storyboard: Satou shinji
> ...



Can somebody more experienced with recognizing good animation teams tell me the potential for these upcoming episodes?

I see some good names in there - Kouda, though he's doing a filler, Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Shigeki Kawai. Is Kumiko Korikoshi any good?


----------



## insane111 (Feb 10, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Can somebody more experienced with recognizing good animation teams tell me the potential for these upcoming episodes?
> 
> I see some good names in there - Kouda, though he's doing a filler, Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Shigeki Kawai. Is Kumiko Korikoshi any good?



They all vary to a point, depending on how much budget each episode gets.

300- decent to good
301- bad to mediocre
302- decent to good
303- great to excellent


----------



## Corax (Feb 10, 2013)

All but 301 should be quite good. Though it is hard to say how much KA available  each team has after Chikara. A lot of AD worked as KA for Chikara,seems like they put a lot of budget into it.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 10, 2013)

insane111 said:


> 301- bad to mediocre



Oh. Yasuhiko Kanezuka is responsible for a good number of well-animated episodes in Shippuden, wouldn't have guessed 301 would just be bad/mediocre.

Damn, and the chapters involving 301 are action-packed.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 10, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Oh. Yasuhiko Kanezuka is responsible for a good number of well-animated episodes in Shippuden, wouldn't have guessed 301 would just be bad/mediocre.
> 
> Damn, and the chapters involving 301 are action-packed.



His only job for that episode is to help improve the artwork. Whenever you see someone like him mixed with a bad team, that's all it means. It's not a true Kanezuka epiosde.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 10, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> 
> Edit:
> After looking through Yukihiro Matsushita storyboards work I'm somewhat excite for his/her episodes   *



More info on Matsushita?
Curious to see the episodes were he/she was involved. Especially the first HxH series.


----------



## Kony (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, is he a good storyboarder ?


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 10, 2013)

insane111 said:


> 300- decent to good
> 301- bad to mediocre
> 302- decent to good
> 303- great to excellent


In my opinion :

300 : Good, like the filler episode 280. Same team at work probably. I'm curious about the result on a canon episode.

301 : Decent. I liked the episode 297, with  and animation, and great musics choice.

302 : Good to great.

303 : Good to great. I'm always happy when a Kouda episode is scheduled, but I think his regular work as AD since the episode 225 made it less impressive.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 10, 2013)

*



			More info on Matsushita?
Curious to see the episodes were he/she was involved. Especially the first HxH series.
		
Click to expand...


Hunter ? Hunter:
#4　#8　　#16　#22　#25　#29　#33　#35 #36　#39　#41　#43　#45　#48　#49 #51 #53　#54 #57　#58 

Fullmetal Alchemist:
#45

Star Driver:
#15 #19

Dragon Crisis!:
#9 #10




			Yes, is he a good storyboarder ?
		
Click to expand...


Well I rather have Matsushita instead of Yutaka Kagawa*


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 10, 2013)

**bangs head against wall repeatedly**

After i looked at the new animation list, thats all i could do. 

Give naruto the shit animation (expected)

Use kouda on a filler DIRECTLY after an episode (jokey boy) that would have been amazing with him at the healm....(WTH)

I like the sound 4 as much as the next guy, but REALLY studio pierrot!? 

Do the japanese fans not care? do they enjoy the butchering of everything canon and naruto uzumaki? 

Do they prefer that studio peirrot does NOTHING but prioritize their own shitty ideas over what people have been waiting to see adapted in anime form for years?

shit...screw it. im gonna go play fire emblem: awakening.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Feb 10, 2013)

Wakabayashi come back


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> After i looked at the new animation list, thats all i could do.
> 
> Give naruto the shit animation (expected)
> 
> ...


As unfortunate as some of those rotations are, I think you're making things way too easy here. If we had the full picture on what goes down at Studio Pierrot, how tight those schedules are, how much staff there is at hand, how hard it is to organize these things, how much they can afford to spend, then maybe we could draw some conclusions, but we don't. Maybe they just don't care, but maybe shuffling their staff around just to give some random episode the better animation is something they absolutely cannot afford.

The little I know about the current situation of animation studios in Japan is that animators are generally overworked and underpaid. Maybe that's not how things are at Studio Pierrot, but if they are, imagine being one of those animators. You already work long hours to get those episodes out in time. How would you feel if you were asked to anticipate your schedule and do (possibly not even paid) extra work just because a bunch of fans over the internet want you to work on a particular part of the story? I'm pretty sure you would call that unreasonable.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Feb 10, 2013)

neshru said:


> As unfortunate as some of those rotations are, I think you're making things way too easy here. If we had the full picture on what goes down at Studio Pierrot, how tight those schedules are, how much staff there is at hand, how hard it is to organize these things, how much they can afford to spend, then maybe we could draw some conclusions, but we don't. Maybe they just don't care, but maybe shuffling their staff around just to give some random episode the better animation is something they absolutely cannot afford.
> 
> The little I know about the current situation of animation studios in Japan is that animators are generally overworked and underpaid. Maybe that's not how things are at Studio Pierrot, but if they are, imagine being one of those animators. You already work long hours to get those episodes out in time. How would you feel if you were asked to anticipate your schedule and do (possibly not even paid) extra work just because a bunch of fans over the internet want you to work on a particular part of the story? I'm pretty sure you would call that unreasonable.



Please sticky this.


----------



## Corax (Feb 10, 2013)

If anything was unreasonable it was Chikara. It wasn't even a movie (that makes money) but had the best studio staff on it. For what purpose? For movie I can understand it makes millions of $,but why to waste comparable resources (I think that entire Chikara arc is as costly or slightly less costly than normal movie) on a random filler arc?


----------



## uzumaki24 (Feb 10, 2013)

I dunno, I expect that Chikara costs less than a movie simply because it was broadcasted as regular episodes.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 10, 2013)

Corax said:


> It wasn't even a movie


How can you be sure of that ?
Maybe it was.

But who cares ?
The most important thing imo is that there's a hope now that the staff from Chikara episodes work on some episodes this spring, instead of working on the annual movie.

I really don't understand how you can be mad at that chikara arc.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2013)

What I don't understand are the people that think we would have gotten 6 episodes of Chikara-level animation if Chikara had not happened. I don't see it that way at all. Chikara happened and had that level of quality because it was either meant to be the next movie, or because the studio/the Chikara director wanted it to happen. Even if Chikara had not happened, I think barely anything would have changed for the TV series. The only noticeable difference would have probably been the fact that Tsuru and Suzuki would have done the last three openings instead of random people.
So just be happy that you got to enjoy six episode of high quality animation, really.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 10, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Hunter ? Hunter:
> #4　#8　　#16　#22　#25　#29　#33　#35 #36　#39　#41　#43　#45　#48　#49 #51 #53　#54 #57　#58
> ...


Thank you!
To me seems solid.


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2013)

Chikara production affected 2 seasons likely. We had only 1 quality eisode per Summer-Fall season (Kinkaku rampage) and no quality episodes for Fall-Spring season at all. Hight cost for me. I am sure that we would ve seen at least 1 quality episode for Fall-Spring and likely even 2 if Chikara had not happen. Not 6 obviously,but 2 that really matters. For me 2 quality canon episodes worth more than 6 quality random filler episodes.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 11, 2013)

chikara had 2 decent episodes. but i still hated the story and terribad ending. the money could have been spent much more wisely. 

besides, in part one, the episodes that deserved good animation got it. its the same studio. why cant they do that now if they have the budget for something like chikara?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 11, 2013)

The budget for _Chikara_ only existed because of _Chikara_. There would be no extra money for the rest of the series if they hadn't done _Chikara_. The production committee raised that money specifically for _Chikara_ and the marketing ability of such a project. End of story folks.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 14, 2013)

partial KA list of the episode: #297

Naruto's entry and attack was well animated.
Next episode with Kanezuka's corrections seems ok!
So, nice month.


----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2013)

Last seconds of the preview look pretty well done for the staff =O

Okay episode from Masaya/Kawai. Nothing special except that planetary rasengan.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kony said:


> Last seconds of the preview look pretty well done for the staff =O



Nah, it is probably done by that 'famous' uncredited key animator that works here and there with that team.


----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah what I expected for this episode ;p


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 14, 2013)

*Yeah it seem to be done by Ishida which is kinda disappointing since personally I hoping that he do the final blow instead*


----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder for Kouda's next episode. Are we going to get a cheap-animation like for episodes 270 and 277 ?


----------



## neshru (Feb 14, 2013)

We've been out of the movie production phase for a long time now, so I doubt it. And 277 looked really good.


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2013)

270 looked great I don't know what you mean by cheap animation


----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok. 277 was more good-looking than 270 indeed. I am curious to see how good Mizuno's direction is. Cause I don't think that Chikara is actually a good reference regarding Tsuru's influence on the overall visual quality.



Geg said:


> 270 looked great I don't know what you mean by cheap animation



Oh, I found that animation was less fluid than usual no?


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2013)

Wonder who did Planetary rasengan scene. Could it be Onishi?AD sometimes work on certain episode scenes.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 14, 2013)

Seems like we're finally past the damage of Chikara. The animation and art is getting better with each new episode. I hope it goes like this so we can get an epic 559/560/561. :33


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 14, 2013)

, I wonder if this has played any role in the past year of production at Studio Pierrot?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 14, 2013)

What? Pierrot made Legend of Korra's second season?


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> , I wonder if this has played any role in the past year of production at Studio Pierrot?



WTF, now Pierrot doing overseas shows?!
I hope it got mostly koreans -___-


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 14, 2013)

Probably Koreans because I remember Brian talking about getting help from Korean animators.


----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2013)

Probably the same kind of series than Kingdom, no?


----------



## neshru (Feb 14, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> , I wonder if this has played any role in the past year of production at Studio Pierrot?


I don't think it had an impact on Naruto though, since the staff for the series seems to be pretty consistent and only influenced by other Naruto-related works. I could be completely wrong of course.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 14, 2013)

Near as I can tell it might simply be in terms of directors and storyboard artists, although who the hell knows how that could have affected _Naruto_. Then again, maybe it's just folks from _Bleach_ that have gone off to work on it? Bah, who the hell knows...


----------



## Kony (Feb 15, 2013)

Rewatching NS#178-part2 and I just wonder when we'll can get this _amazing_ level of animation supervision again.
Was it just because that was an half only ? 
We'll can clearly be happy if Hiroyuki Yamashita is now in the process of managing a team like that on a future episode.


----------



## neshru (Feb 15, 2013)

Who knows. Maybe the studio deemed that style to be too stylized and asked Yamashita to stick to a more conventional one, maybe Yamashita himself wasn't satisfied with it and tried something a bit different in his other episodes, or maybe coming up with something like that required too much work and wasn't attempted again.


----------



## Kony (Feb 15, 2013)

neshru said:


> Who knows. Maybe the studio deemed that style to be too stylized and asked Yamashita to stick to a more conventional one, maybe Yamashita himself wasn't satisfied with it and tried something a bit different in his other episodes, or maybe coming up with something like that required too much work and wasn't attempted again.



248's first scene in the cave could be the one which had the most similar style.
Even 252 totally made by Yamashita is worse than this 178 (concerning the art, not sure about the animation).


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 15, 2013)

Episode #252 is understandably sub-par, I think. Yamashita did all the key animation himself right off the heels of episode #248, not to mention a movie and any animation he was doing for the video game that year.


----------



## neshru (Feb 16, 2013)

Kony said:


> 248's first scene in the cave could be the one which had the most similar style.


248 looks like Yamashita's conventional style to me. The drawing style he used in 178 is quite unique compared to everything else he's done before and after it.



Kony said:


> Even 252 totally made by Yamashita is worse than this 178 (concerning the art, not sure about the animation).


It's not really worse, just different (it doesn't look bad or even mediocre by any stretch of the imagination).


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 21, 2013)

Good to see Keiichi Ishida back in Shippuuden. It has been half a year. Hopefully he will be regular. 
Ryoji Nakamori was AD for Kingdom 35, may be he will work in Shippuden.


----------



## neshru (Feb 21, 2013)

*ep 301*

It's funny how this episode looked better than many in-house episodes these days. For once there wasn't a single scene with stiff animation like you would expect from an outsourced episode, but the most surprising thing was how good the drawings looked. It really looks like Hisashi Ishii tries to achieve a certain level of polish with his episodes and asks more out of his staff than your average director, which is refreshing, since these days even the episodes from regular studio ADs that are not Hiroyuki Yamashita or Masayuki Kouda feature a lot of sloppy drawings and animation.


----------



## Kony (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I totally agree. Next week's episode looks really weak compared to today's one.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2013)

Seems like for unknown reasons they bumped months budget in this episode. I am surprised that even next in-house episode (Horikoshi) looks weaker. Though we have seen only a small part of it. May be entire episode is better than preview.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 21, 2013)

the rasenshuriken scene was great. naruto's speed and the explosion looked great.

the rest looked pretty average (not bad)

im pleasently suprised. consider my bitching about these guys being the producers of this episode, taken back.


----------



## natsukage (Feb 22, 2013)

Vice said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a bigger version of the art styles pic in the opening post? I tried to google image search it but I keep getting referenced to the same smaller version.



There you go:


----------



## Kony (Feb 22, 2013)

Yazuhiko Kanezuka is actually a good Chief Animation Director, as he showed on episodes 297 and 301.


----------



## neshru (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, that's hardly news. He's been the best chief AD since he started doing that work back in 2009


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 22, 2013)

I like Tokuda's most among Chief ADs. May be because it is close to manga. Now it seems Ukulele and Kanezuka will continue as chief AD, I like their's too, but miss Tokuda's.


----------



## Kony (Feb 22, 2013)

neshru said:


> Well, that's hardly news. He's been the best chief AD since he started doing that work back in 2009



Yes, but I found that was more obvious on the last episode 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Feb 22, 2013)

That was probably the result of the drawings looking solid even before they got corrected by the chief AD. You can notice that in all the recent episodes where Hisashi Ishii is the director: the drawings always look extra good compared to the other outsourced episodes, no matter who the chief animation director is.
In the end chief ADs can only do so much. If the original drawings are awful to begin with, that will still be noticeable even after the chief AD has worked on them. If they are good to begin with, the final result will of course be much stronger.


----------



## Kony (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I noticed that Hisashi Ishii is a good director. But on this 301, some shots looked as good as when Kanezuka himself was AD (like the rubber ball scene).

By the way, talking about directors, too bad that Shinji Satou and Yuusuke Onoda stopped to work as directors with Kumiko Horikoshi. Don't know if they are taken by something else or if Kanryou Kishikawa and Masaaki Kumagai are less expensive.
On another hand, can't wait to watch 303's preview, to see how look the episode and mainly how good the animation will be (last Kouda's episodes showed a nice, but not very impressive animation).


----------



## neshru (Feb 22, 2013)

Kony said:


> Yeah I noticed that Hisashi Ishii is a good director. But on this 301, some shots looked as good as when Kanezuka himself was AD (like the rubber ball scene).


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. The initial drawings were probably so good that they allowed Kanezuka to do a great job. There are still a lot of episodes where the initial drawings are so bad that even Kanezuka can't do much to fix them.


----------



## Kony (Feb 22, 2013)

The outsourced episodes with Hisashi Ishii as director and Kanezuka as CAD are easily the best ones. Surely the trump card of this kind of episodes is a scene with animation quality (even if Rasenshuriken scene in episode 301 was a bit worse than usually).


----------



## Combine (Feb 22, 2013)

The AD's jobs are probably made easier/worse depending on both the time allotted to make an episode and the quality of the team at their disposal. A lot of the "bad AD's" probably suffer from negatives in both instances.


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 23, 2013)

Kony said:


> By the way, talking about directors, too bad that Shinji Satou and Yuusuke Onoda stopped to work as directors with Kumiko Horikoshi. Don't know if they are taken by something else or if Kanryou Kishikawa and Masaaki Kumagai are less expensive.


I think it is that Satoh Shinji more specialised for storyboard. Though, I also would like to see him as episode director for his storyboard episodes. There is something about Kawai as episode director I don't like. But Pierrot has been pushing him. 
Btw, look forward to Kingdom's final episode this Monday. Its storyboard and episode direction will be by its director Jun Kamiya and AD will be (one of) character designer Atsuko Tobe.
Speaking of Rock Lee, its March schedule is out. I wonder if there is any sign of its ending. lol
Still, Shirokuma is ending in March, so some good animators may join Shippuden. April onwards quality of inhouse episodes gets good/better, hopefully.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 23, 2013)

If the images on that japanese magazine refers to the episodes, March will be like this:
- Kouda
- Normal team with Tokuda as CAD
- Shigeki Kawai 
- Normal team
- Normal team

EDIT: LOL, nevermind. That Naruto pic is from ep. 197 (09.48m), so they're not related : /


----------



## Kony (Feb 24, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> If the images on that japanese magazine refers to the episodes, March will be like this:
> - Kouda
> - Normal team with Tokuda as CAD
> - Shigeki Kawai
> ...



predictions

303: inhouse
304: outsourced
305: outsourced
306: inhouse
307: outsourced


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 24, 2013)

303 aready known, for prediction of rest, all outsourced.
304:Seven arcs
305iggy
306:Mouse
307ierrot Plus
*
Edit(25/2)*
Mizukage and his clam character design-
#297


----------



## Kony (Feb 27, 2013)

_He_ is voiced by Naoya Uchida according to UNS 3. Tobi's voice actor, weird.

Is the episode with _him_ not yet dubbed ? maybe not yet produced O_o ?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 27, 2013)

Kony said:


> _He_ is voiced by Naoya Uchida according to UNS 3. Tobi's voice actor, weird.
> 
> Is the episode with _him_ not yet dubbed ? maybe not yet produced O_o ?



So Tobi is a good voice imitator


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 27, 2013)

Kony said:


> _He_ is voiced by Naoya Uchida according to UNS 3. Tobi's voice actor, weird.
> 
> Is the episode with _him_ not yet dubbed ? maybe not yet produced O_o ?



That's exactly what I expected.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 27, 2013)

Kony said:


> _He_ is voiced by Naoya Uchida according to UNS 3. Tobi's voice actor, weird.
> 
> Is the episode with _him_ not yet dubbed ? maybe not yet produced O_o ?





Excuse me while I go boasting about it everywhere.


----------



## Combine (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh well, I was hoping for Norio Wakamoto


----------



## Kony (Feb 27, 2013)

Combine said:


> Oh well, I was hoping for Norio Wakamoto



Hmm imo this voice actor was not enough sweet for the character. Norio Wakamoto love screaming xD


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kony said:


> The outsourced episodes with Hisashi Ishii as director and Kanezuka as CAD are easily the best ones. Surely the trump card of this kind of episodes is a scene with animation quality (even if Rasenshuriken scene in episode 301 was a bit worse than usually).



saaaay whaaaaaaaaaat? the raseshuriken scene looked godly.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> That's exactly what I expected.



I don't think his voice would suddenly change. He'll most likely keep the same voice.


----------



## geG (Feb 27, 2013)

Aw dang I was hoping for Akio Ohtsuka.

Oh well the voice he does have is actually really good, it took me a while to even recognize it as Naoya Uchida


----------



## Combine (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, it took me a while to identify him as well. As Tobi he's more reserved but as he's more aggressive.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 28, 2013)

Good preview for the first filler, looking forward to all the good animated scenes.


----------



## Kony (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah 303 looks like Kouda-epicness and will be action-packed regarding the preview.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2013)

*#302 was pretty nice although the animation seem stiff at sometimes and art was pretty mediocre. But the storyboard was pretty good.  As for #303 it looks like it might not be flashback heavy like I was expecting, now let see if Kazunori Mizuno can match.surpass Gorou Sessha  *


----------



## Corax (Feb 28, 2013)

Well 302 was nice. Still I feel that post-production syndrome isnt over. Normally Horikoshi s episodes are better.


----------



## neshru (Feb 28, 2013)

*ep 302*

Positively surprised by this episode. It didn't look great or anything, but I was expecting it to look pretty bad, and instead it turned out to be completely fine. Drawings were acceptable and the animation was satisfying enough.

Next week looks impressive. Even if the AD is Masayuki Kouda, the drawings in the preview remind me a lot of Hiroyuki Yamashita. But I doubt he had anything to do with it, so that's kind of funny.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2013)

*Care to expatiate *


----------



## Kony (Feb 28, 2013)

Neji, Hinata and Sound4 drawings looked totally Masayuki Kouda to me O_o.
Shikamaru and Kiba looked more like Yamashita indeed


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2013)

*Any expectation for #303/the Sound 4 arc and do you guys think that Atsushi Nigorikawa, Kazunori Mizuno and an mysterious person will handle the three main upcoming fights








			Shikamaru and Kiba looked more like Yamashita indeed
		
Click to expand...

Really, the ears and the rounds of head screams Kouda, if anything looks more similar to his AD work of #294*


----------



## Kony (Feb 28, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Any expectation for #303/the Sound 4 arc and do you guys think that Atsushi Nigorikawa, Kazunori Mizuno and an mysterious person will handle the three main upcoming fights
> 
> Really, the ears and the rounds of head screams Kouda, if anything looks more similar to his AD work of #294*



Yeah , Kouda, but great Kouda, not the overused one >_<

Anyway, I (guess) hope 304 to 306 will be outsourced episodes. Hard to predict something for the next canon arc. Volume 59 like volume 60 deserves good animation. And there is no break so a lot of action packed stuff will suffer from bad animation. 
I have too many key scenes in my mind to say what deserve the more great animation ^^;


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2013)

*






			Yeah , Kouda, but great Kouda, not the overused one >_<
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...







			Anyway, I (guess) hope 304 to 306 will be outsourced episodes. Hard to predict something for the next canon arc. Volume 59 like volume 60 deserves good animation. And there is no break so a lot of action packed stuff will suffer from bad animation.
I have too many key scenes in my mind to say what deserve the more great animation ^^;
		
Click to expand...

As for me I really hoping that they go bad to good-bad-good-bad-good rotation when April hits instead good-good-bad-bad-bad-bad-good-bad. And try to get  Yuzuru Tachikawa to do few episodes like he did in Bleach now that Death Billiards production is done*


----------



## neshru (Feb 28, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Any expectation for #303/the Sound 4 arc and do you guys think that Atsushi Nigorikawa, Kazunori Mizuno and an mysterious person will handle the three main upcoming fights*


I hope March is nothing but crap teams, so the canon in April will start on a high note.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2013)

*I wouldn't mind if the rest chapter of #558 and #559 being done by one outsources teams if its means that ch. #560/#561 is being handle  good ED/AD(more specifically, Atsushi Nigorikawa/Hiroyuki Yamashita . Also I wouldn't mind if ch.#562/#563 was done by Hisashi Ishii & co with Yasuhiko Kanezuka as CAD*


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 3, 2013)

Naruto shippuden Ultimate Ninja storm 3. 
It is like they animated the whole show for corresponding part. (manga vol.48-vol.60)


(warning: part 53 above in the playlist has spoiler content)

Nearly 60 episodes worth material I think. Extensive cut scenes etc....


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, UNS 3 is a really big game on story mode.
Watched a lot of videos, it's awesome.
/OT

I hope Yamashita for the first canon episode after the fillers.


----------



## Kony (Mar 3, 2013)

The come back of canon will surely be an inhouse episode. At least Kengo Matsumoto.
And I don't understand why people like _Chikara Sakurai_ or _Hiromi Okazaki_ don't work on the series as AD. They worked on Chikara but were regular ADs on the first series. I know they can't work regularly on Shippuden for some reason, but it would be nice if they could do an episode every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2013)

*



			Naruto shippuden Ultimate Ninja storm 3.
It is like they animated the whole show for corresponding part. (manga vol.48-vol.60)


(warning: part 53 above in the playlist has spoiler content)

Nearly 60 episodes worth material I think. Extensive cut scenes etc....
		
Click to expand...

Guess that anime will stop at that part as well soon when  it back to manga








			Yeah, UNS 3 is a really big game on story mode.
Watched a lot of videos, it's awesome.
/OT

I hope Yamashita for the first canon episode after the fillers.
		
Click to expand...

Are u sure u want Yamashita as AD for the first canon episode when it's might cover #558/#559





			And I don't understand why people like Chikara Sakurai or Hiromi Okazaki don't work on the series as AD. They worked on Chikara but were regular ADs on the first series. I know they can't work regularly on Shippuden for some reason, but it would be nice if they could do an episode every 3 or 4 months.
		
Click to expand...


If I'm not mistaken when Shippuden came round they was busy with other projects.


Edit: looks like another doing the upcoming ending


An song by them
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QSoEbZZBzM[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 3, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> 
> Are u sure u want Yamashita as AD for the first canon episode when it's might cover #558/#559
> ...



Sure 
I want that episode to be good with an excellent direction+track selection.
Yamashita can also do a fight right after it (remember 198-204, or 248-252 - only a few episodes of distance).

From the band style, next ED should be an energic one. Waiting the OP artist now.
Curious to see if the Suzuki+Tsuru duo will be back in action, but I somewhat doubt it. If Yamashita doesn't show up in the April list, he's probably doing the OP or the ED.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm always hesitant to want Kouda and Yamashita working as animation supervisors. I'd rather they focused on doing as much animation as possible when they're involved. Since there is not going to be a movie this year I would hope Suzuki is involved in more episodes as Animation Supervisor with Kouda and Yamashita under his belt.


----------



## Kony (Mar 4, 2013)

#307 will surely be chapters 558/559 with new OP containing spoilers. Probably good staff for that episode. Indeed we'll know his title with the staff list in a few days


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 4, 2013)

> #307 will surely be chapters 558/559 with new OP containing spoilers. Probably good staff for that episode. Indeed we'll know his title with the staff list in a few days


It is very likely that fillers will continue for April.


----------



## Corax (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 has great cutscenes. They are quite short (4-5 minutes per boss fight),but really well animated. Especially like Naruto vs Sasuke and the last fight.


----------



## Archah (Mar 7, 2013)

Horikoshi Kumiko Assistant AD on #303, and a new ED: Shirakawa Ogura.

Mizuno Kazunori was KA, as well as Yamashita Hiroyuki.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hiroyuki Yamashita was in the episode.
Kumiko Horikoshi was Assistant AD.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

A pleasure to watch =)
Yamashita on the Neji VS Kidomaru's final, right ?


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2013)

Very good episode,but filler...What are chances to see Yamashita again in first April episodes?I think not big,which might be quite bad. Unless they are planning to invite someone I see no over top-notch animators for these episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2013)

Some of the drawings were not good in the usual Kouda style, while the animation was great. I think he didn't finish some parts of the episode and Horikoshi helped him.


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

Really good episode, but the flashbacks kinda pissed me off.


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

Neji's flashback was really nice. Wonder who animated that.


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2013)

Archah said:


> Horikoshi Kumiko Assistant AD on #303, and a new ED: Shirakawa Ogura.
> 
> Mizuno Kazunori was KA, as well as Yamashita Hiroyuki.


Thought something was up with the art, there were a lot of really rough or even bad looking drawings in the episode. The last part of the episode didn't even look like Kouda at all.
Even the animation was pretty rough in some places, with movements that looked smooth but ended abruptly, like the motion was missing a couple of frames at the end.



Kony said:


> Yamashita on the Neji VS Kidomaru's final, right ?


Probably that, and also the flashback with Neji about to die at 9:30. Maybe even some other bits of animation here and there.


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> Probably that, and also the flashback with Neji about to die at 9:30. Maybe even some other bits of animation here and there.



Lol, every scene which was pretty well done was from Yamashita


----------



## insane111 (Mar 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> Thought something was up with the art, there were a lot of really rough or even bad looking drawings in the episode. The last part of the episode didn't even look like Kouda at all.
> Even the animation was pretty rough in some places, with movements that looked smooth but ended abruptly, like the motion was missing a couple of frames at the end.



This is probably a perfect example of an episode where the staff was rushed and didn't have enough time to work on it. It was super obvious.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2013)

Reports on 2ch of a Wakabayashi episode coming in May.

Is it real or just a rumor??? YOU DECIDE


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> Reports on 2ch of a Wakabayashi episode coming in May.
> 
> Is it real or just a rumor??? YOU DECIDE



Geg, you made my day =)


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> Reports on 2ch of a Wakabayashi episode coming in May.
> 
> Is it real or just a rumor??? YOU DECIDE



I bet it's true :amazed


----------



## Combine (Mar 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> Reports on 2ch of a Wakabayashi episode coming in May.
> 
> Is it real or just a rumor??? YOU DECIDE


Chapter 560. It had better be...


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> Reports on 2ch of a Wakabayashi episode coming in May.
> 
> Is it real or just a rumor??? YOU DECIDE



*When I saw this over at 2ch I just knew u was going to make a splash here at NF  

And if my memory is correct, didn't it said it was the beep beep! fight *


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2013)

I dunno there have been mutterings about Wakabayashi in the 2ch anime spoiler thread for a couple weeks now but I didn't really know what they were talking about. This is the first time someone came out and said "it was said there will be a Wakabayashi episode in May"


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> I dunno there have been mutterings about Wakabayashi in the 2ch anime spoiler thread for a couple weeks now but I didn't really know what they were talking about. This is the first time someone came out and said "it was said there will be a Wakabayashi episode in May"



So if it is true,then we may have also fillers in April but it will be worth to that episode :amazed


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2013)

*


Geg said:



			I dunno there have been mutterings about Wakabayashi in the 2ch anime spoiler thread for a couple weeks now but I didn't really know what they were talking about. This is the first time someone came out and said "it was said there will be a Wakabayashi episode in May"
		
Click to expand...


Yeah I know, that's where I remember seeing someone bring up the Wakabayashi episode might be the beep! fight and seeing Shingo Yamashita name. 
*


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 7, 2013)

Combine said:


> Chapter 560. It had better be...



My bet is on ch. 571-572 fillerized to the extreme.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2013)

*Honestly I hope the rumor is false b/c I don't want  him to be use this early *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd kill for a Wakabayashi episode to cover #560-561. With no movie coming out this year surely they could ask him back for another episode down the line.


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapters 560/561 would be the best to me =)


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2013)

*I would prefer Chapters #595/#596 just because of Norio Matsumoto *


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> I dunno there have been mutterings about Wakabayashi in the 2ch anime spoiler thread for a couple weeks now but I didn't really know what they were talking about. This is the first time someone came out and said "it was said there will be a Wakabayashi episode in May"


What's the reaction on those boards? Does the rumor sound somewhat legit or do people think the guy is a troll?



Combine said:


> Chapter 560. It had better be...


If this was still the part 1 era, they would totally go with the fight from chapter 563. It's the perfect premise for a classic Wakabayashi episode.
Chapter 560 is an introduction chapter, I doubt they will go crazy right away. I don't think 560-561 have great potential for filler either, following the manga would be just fine there. Then again, I didn't think whatever ep 167 covered had potential, either.

In the end it doesn't really matter which chapters they decide to cover, there's a pretty good streak of interesting chapters after 560. And it's a Wakabayashi episode, so it's gonna be one of the best action episodes ever made no matter the source material.



Animeblue said:


> *Honestly I hope the rumor is false b/c I don't want  him to be use this early *


There's no guarantee that if we don't get an episode now we will get one later. The rumor better be true.


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> so it's gonna be one of the best action episodes ever made no matter the source material.



Agreed with that, but each Wakabayashi episode covered a major event from the manga:

Naruto 30 was the first emergence of Orochimaru
Naruto 71 was this titanic fight between Hokages.
Naruto 133 was Naruto VS Sasuke
And Shippuuden 167 was the 6-tails fight and the meeting between Naruto and his father.

So the next episode from him will surely be something prominent.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2013)

neshru said:


> What's the reaction on those boards? Does the rumor sound somewhat legit or do people think the guy is a troll?



No one seems to be disbelieving it. It's mostly just speculation about what fight it's gonna be, same as here


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2013)

*Geg it would be very disheartening if it turns out to be the fight in volume sixty one*


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think we'll get to there by May though, unless canon starts back at the beginning of April and goes at a faster pace than normal


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Geg it would be very disheartening if it turns out to be the fight in volume sixty one*



This fight won't happen on May, I think. Clearly later.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 7, 2013)

As much as i'd love 571 to wakabayashi, 566 always seemed like it'd be more up his alley.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Mar 7, 2013)

They just fodderized Raoshomon (sp?) Gates. They need to discontinue the anime. Just turrible.


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2013)

What does that have to do with anything


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2013)

imo, Wakabayashi doing chapters like 564-566 would be good. 

Reason being, these chapters, the fight(s) has enough/diverse characters, weapons, powers, and location for good fight, unlike ep.167.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2013)

Is it me, or Yamashita's style changed a bit after Chikara?

Ears, smoke effects and more animation without border lines.


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2013)

He seemed to be trying some different effects with that last piece of animation in episode 303. The way he draws characters is still exactly the same.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2013)

neshru said:


> He seemed to be trying some different effects with that last piece of animation in episode 303. The way he draws characters is still exactly the same.



That's good, I like when animators try something new.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Did the episode reused the flashback? The flashback parts looked very good. The present part had derpy faces and bad arts here and there. Overall, the direction felt better than what Mizuno had done. And the storyboard was good too. 

I can see studio making effort in improving storyboard and direction part.
Like dropping Kiyomu Fukuda for better storyboard and director. Removing kawaii would do better but that won't happen, I think.

But I'm glad Rock Lee and Shirokuma ending this month. And looking forward to Gorou's episode the most. It will be interesting what Murata will be doing now. 

Incase anyone had doubt about Rock Lee anding, it was said in latest Pierrot Blog.
#297


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 8, 2013)

*My reaction:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]




Now I'm more pump for spring *


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Did the episode reused the flashback? The flashback parts looked very good.


Reused from part 1 you mean? I doubt the original scenes in part 1 looked this good 
No, the flashbacks were reanimated just like everything else (the Neji one is completely done by Yamashita), but they did look consistently better than the rest of the episode for some odd reason.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2013)

neshru said:


> Reused from part 1 you mean? I doubt the original scenes in part 1 looked this good


By resued I meant if it was from some good filler episode I hadn't seen; like shippuden season 9(past arc) etc.



neshru said:


> No, the flashbacks were reanimated just like everything else (the Neji one is completely done by Yamashita), but they did look consistently better than the rest of the episode for some odd reason.


I see. The better look could be because of thiner contour(?) line and the filter to make desaturate (less colour) plus, better done.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 8, 2013)

No infos yet on the next ADs?
Tomorrow is Saturday, magazines are out during weekends?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 8, 2013)

*Darkap, the next two episode are outsources while Neji and Hinata episode is a in-house with Shigeki Kawai as ED and Masaya Onishi and Kayano Tomizawa as the AD 


#304
Episode Director: Yoshihide Ibata
Storyboard: Tsutomu Murakami
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi,  Min-Seop Shin, Yuuko Ishizaki


#305
Episode Director: Jun Nakagawa
Storyboard: Naomi Nakayama
Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka, Kōji Furuya, Ken'ichi Hirata

#306
Episode Director: Shigeki Kawai
Storyboard: Shinji Satoh
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi, Kayano Tomizawa

#307
Episode Director: Sumito Sasaki
Storyboard: Sumito Sasaki, Yoshihiro Sugai
Animation Supervisor:Miho Yoshioka


Also the last episode of NARUTO SD is the Gorou Sessha/Masayuki Kouda combo, guess we know why #303 look bit off. And that's all episode #50 is Atsushi Nigorikawa/Chiyuki Tanaka *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 8, 2013)

Sessha and Kouda working on the last _Naruto SD_ explains episode #303. I wish Pierrot would stop shuffling Kouda back and forth like that, although I suppose Sessha's going to want his right hand man for the final episode of a series anyway. Yamashita Hiroyuki should have done the corrections for #303, in that case. Then again, Yamashita might have another _Shippuuden_ episode coming up that will make up for things.

By the way, is Yamashita Shingo an in-house Pierrot animator or a freelancer? As much as he works with Pierrot I'd figure he was an in-house guy, but he seems to only work with Tsuru, Date, and Wakabayashi, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 8, 2013)

*Shingo Yamashita is an freelancer, but he said he like working on Naruto although it probably due to Norio Matsumoto involvement with those episodes *


----------



## neshru (Mar 8, 2013)

Zenjirou Ukulele already burned out fixing bad episodes? 

The #307 team is new, isn't it?
edit: oh wait, Yoshihiro Sugai is involved. Must be another outsourced episode. Hopefully canon doesn't resume with that


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> #304
> Episode Director: Yoshihide Ibata
> Storyboard: Tsutomu Murakami
> Animation Supervisor:Kumiko Horikoshi,Min-Seop Shin, Yuuko Ishizaki
> ...


Some ADs bit different accroding to the following image. ;/underlined.
Link removed
Still, Kanezuka can be Chief AD in actual episode.

I guess, you used the list from sakuga wiki. /different magazine.



Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Yamashita might have another _Shippuuden_ episode coming up that will make up for things.


He might do OP. Lets see. Suzuki or him.



neshru said:


> Zenjirou Ukulele already burned out fixing bad episodes?
> 
> The #307 team is new, isn't it?
> edit: oh wait, Yoshihiro Sugai is involved. Must be another outsourced episode. Hopefully canon doesn't resume with that



Ukulele was KA in 303,btw.

#307 will be filler with Hayate, what I can guess from the image.
Titles are, 305-｢復讐者｣, 306-｢心の目｣, 307-｢月光に消えゆ｣
Lets see if Sugai willl actually do storyboard or will just be KA. 

I hope next OP will be done by Tsuru and done well and the ED some slideshow.

#308 should be by Pierrot Plus unless they insert another inhouse.


----------



## mads2194 (Mar 9, 2013)

A quick google says that #307 is handled by Mouse. It seems that she is mostly credited for 2nd KA.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 9, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Darkap, the next two episode are outsources while Neji and Hinata episode is a in-house with Shigeki Kawai as ED and Masaya Onishi and Kayano Tomizawa as the AD
> 
> 
> #304
> ...



Thank you! Well, good list for fillers.
I hope #309 will resume with canon materials (April 18), so give the last filler #308 to Eum Ik-Hyun.

Miho Yoshioka is promoted from 2nd KA to AD? I'm not expecting anything from the team, Yokota Mamoru is already out?


----------



## mads2194 (Mar 9, 2013)

It also seems like Miho Yoshioka is a professional model too. This is going to be good.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2013)

*



			Miho Yoshioka is promoted from 2nd KA to AD? I'm not expecting anything from the team, Yokota Mamoru is already out?
		
Click to expand...

She has been an KA for the last couple episode of Mouse. And about Yokota Mamoru, I'm not to surprise about the new AD for Mouse episodes since they have been changing AD every three episode recently  




			It also seems like Miho Yoshioka is a professional model too. This is going to be good.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's the same person*


----------



## mads2194 (Mar 9, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> I don't think it's the same person*



That`s what it says on her page on ann:


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 9, 2013)

mads2194 said:


> That`s what it says on her page on ann:



I'm impressed, she does a lot of things.


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2013)

What definitely seems to be true about the Wakabayashi thing is that at the end of last month, Hayato Date apparently said something about Wakabayashi finishing storyboards. So he definitely seems to be doing something, though that doesn't rule out the possibility of it just being an OP or ED.

That said, if it were an OP or ED, I doubt it would only be at the storyboard stage at the beginning of this month. I also doubt that if it were a full episode slated for may it would only be at the storyboard stage at the beginning of this month. So the most likely case seems to be that there will be a Wakabayashi episode, but it's still several months away.

edit: Also Hayato Date mentioned in a tweet he (that's Date, not Wakabayashi) is doing storyboarding for something from Volume 60. That was just a few days ago.


----------



## neshru (Mar 11, 2013)

Sucks we won't find out for a while. Otherwise someone could tweet Date and ask him about it


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 11, 2013)

Geg said:


> Also Hayato Date mentioned in a tweet he (that's Date, not Wakabayashi) is doing storyboarding for something from Volume 60. That was just a few days ago.


Well, I was hoping Date would do chapter 570, relates to chapter 1; also since director of series. Checked Date's twitters. I didn't know it was his. Jun Kamiya had been retweeting some of his tweets about Naruto making. Now good to know.

edit:
Not sure what he mantions about Yamashita. Does he help in storyboard or  we can expect him to be AD in Date's episode like 252 ?


> はっきり覚えてませんが、僕と山下くん二人だけでの作業でしたし、BANKカットも多かったし、人にコンテを巻くために説明するのも面倒なので自分で書いてしまいました、コンテの上がりはたぶん２ヶ月ぐらい先行していたんではないでしょうか？





> ラストの３DCG映像の事を考えるとそれがぎりです。絵コンテに関しては、独りよがりのフィルムは作りたくないし、いろんな人の意見（アイデア）が入るように人に振ります。この時は絵コンテが早く上がれば山下くん一人で作画できるし僕一人でもチェックが可能になるのです。


volume 60 storyboard is done. So expect episode to be in May.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 11, 2013)

Geg said:


> What definitely seems to be true about the Wakabayashi thing is that at the end of last month, Hayato Date apparently said something about Wakabayashi finishing storyboards. So he definitely seems to be doing something, though that doesn't rule out the possibility of it just being an OP or ED.
> 
> That said, if it were an OP or ED, I doubt it would only be at the storyboard stage at the beginning of this month. I also doubt that if it were a full episode slated for may it would only be at the storyboard stage at the beginning of this month. So the most likely case seems to be that there will be a Wakabayashi episode, but it's still several months away.
> 
> edit: Also Hayato Date mentioned in a tweet he (that's Date, not Wakabayashi) is doing storyboarding for something from Volume 60. That was just a few days ago.



Awesome. Wakabayashi's potential episode probably wouldn't be ready by May (unless it was 30 May), but I'm hyped nonetheless. I'm also glad to see Date has an episode in the pipeline, although I have to wonder if Suzuki and any of the other crack in-house animators will be involved.



tkROUT said:


> Well, I was hoping Date would do chapter 570, relates to chapter 1; also since director of series. Checked Date's twitters. I didn't know it was his. Jun Kamiya had been retweeting some of his tweets about Naruto making. Now good to know.
> 
> edit:
> Not sure what he mantions about Yamashita. Does he help in storyboard or  we can expect him to be AD in Date's episode like 252 ?
> ...



Ah, he mentions Yamashita-_kun_? I wonder if Yamashita checks the storyboards because he'll be the Animation Supervisor or animating the major scenes?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 11, 2013)

It could also be May if he has a normal number of animators working on the episode, but that would be a first. 

That could also indicate a lower than usual budget for the episode, so I hope not.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 12, 2013)

Date's last episode was #252, which was Yamashita's solo-man effort. I'm thinking this is a good sign that Yamashita will at least be doing corrections, although if the episode really is airing in May it doesn't look like we have a lot of time for Yamashita to do any cool cuts, unless he can do the key drawings for a fight scene while also supervising.


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2013)

edit: Never mind, those two tweets tkROUT posted are just him talking about 252, not the new episode he's doing


----------



## Kony (Mar 12, 2013)

Great news, thanks to Geg and tkROUT.
That is exciting. So we can finally guess that Wakabayashi episode is for vol.61 ?

Talking about Jun Kamiya, I have to say that it will be great to see him doing the next opening, since his Bleach and GTO openings were awesome.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope wakabayashi will be working on an episode, and does anyone know what scene yamashita animated in the latest episode I have guesses but I just want to make sure.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 12, 2013)

Kony said:


> Great news, thanks to Geg and tkROUT.
> That is exciting. So we can finally guess that Wakabayashi episode is for vol.61 ?
> 
> Talking about Jun Kamiya, I have to say that it will be great to see him doing the next opening, since his Bleach and GTO openings were awesome.



Most likely his episode will be from vol.60.

Twit on Wakabayashi was from .


> 若さんとの絵コンテ打ち終了！


While his twit about vol.60 storyboard done:was from March 8th. (in reply to some twit)


> 今日の絵コンテ打ちは、ついに６０巻入りました。



Also there is rumour canon will resume in May.

*Spoiler*: __ 



５月に原作回に戻る予定 


 So it is mostly to expect something from vol.60.

On Jun Kamiya, he also worked (direction/sb most likely) on Kingdom's OP,EDs (uncredited). Also, do check out last two episodes Kingdom if you find time. Ep. 38 was by him. While ep.37 had some veteran animators working.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 12, 2013)

Kony said:


> Great news, thanks to Geg and tkROUT.
> That is exciting. *So we can finally guess that Wakabayashi episode is for vol.61 ?*
> 
> Talking about Jun Kamiya, I have to say that it will be great to see him doing the next opening, since his Bleach and GTO openings were awesome.



It's to be expected. I remember rumours about extra attention given to the fight in that volume.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 12, 2013)

> I hope wakabayashi will be working on an episode, and does anyone know what scene yamashita animated in the latest episode I have guesses but I just want to make sure.


*Neji vs. Kidōmaru*


----------



## Kony (Mar 12, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Most likely his episode will be from vol.60.
> Twit on Wakabayashi was from .
> While his twit about vol.60 storyboard done:was from March 8th. (in reply to some twit)
> Also there is rumour canon will resume in May.
> ...



It's weird that volume 60 gets some high level direction since they said that was for volume 61.
But it's better, there is some stuff in volume 60 which could be amazing with Wakabayashi filler fight 

As anounced by some of you, season 13 seems to be a great one 

So _he_ surely comes on May 2nd, hopefully Yamashita or Gorou for this episode.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 12, 2013)

> Neji vs. Kidōmaru


The flashback or the one at the end of the episode.


----------



## neshru (Mar 12, 2013)

both the flashback and the final fight


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty damn excited for a possible Wakabayashi episode, but the question is, is what he will do. Many possibilities.


----------



## Combine (Mar 12, 2013)

Kony said:


> So _he_ surely comes on May 2nd, hopefully Yamashita or Gorou for this episode.


Isn't Gorou perpetually stuck with Rock Lee? Or is that show near its ending (as it should be)?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 12, 2013)

*Rock Le is ending this month with Gorou/Kouda 

edit:
With volumes #60 and #61 seem to be taken care, I wonder who going to handle ch#560/#561 and the chapters that are relative to them  *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 12, 2013)

If Date and Wakabayashi are both doing episodes in around May I'm beginning to think #560-561 will be average/out-sourced episodes.


----------



## Combine (Mar 12, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> If Date and Wakabayashi are both doing episodes in around May I'm beginning to think #560-561 will be average/out-sourced episodes.


Then that's only if Date and Wakabayashi are doing filler. Because chapter 560-561 is only about one canon episode away from the current point in the story. And I doubt they'd be doing that one. Though it's hard to be sure since we still do not know how long the fillers are going to last. We just guess they'll be done for new OP, but that doesn't necessarily mean it'll be so.

We already know the first April episode is Hayate filler. And we've also assumed there will be more because the anime hinted at upcoming fights with Gari, Pakura, Fuguki and Mangetsu.


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2013)

If canon doesn't start until May then it's possible for the Wakabayashi episode to be 560-561, if it's in May too


----------



## Kony (Mar 13, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> edit:
> With volumes #60 and #61 seem to be taken care, I wonder who going to handle ch#560/#561 and the chapters that are relative to them  *


*

I think that usual teams will work on this. Each volume can't get high level direction.

And when I read volume 61, some fight scenes reminded me the first clash between Sasuke and Itachi in _Naruto Shippuuden #135_.

Hopefully Goro/Nigorikawa epicness is going to come back on the show this spring or this summer.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 13, 2013)

*



			I think that usual teams will work on this. Each volume can't get high level direction.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not expecting to see all of three fights have an S rank episode, just another autumn 2009 




			Hopefully Goro/Nigorikawa epicness is going to come back on the show this spring or this summer.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we'll see Gorou and Nigorikawa pair up again now that Gorou has became an director. Mostly Gorou will stick with Kouda while Nigorikawa might be paired off with Hiroyuki Yamashita.*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 13, 2013)

Is Nigorikawa really that good of a director? Are there any noteworthy episodes of his to check out? If so, pairing him with Yamashita would make sense if Sessha/Kouda are a regular team for _Naruto Shippuuden_ again. Or if it means they can get more frames in an episode, simply have Yamashita do key animation under Sessha/Kouda.


----------



## Kony (Mar 14, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Is Nigorikawa really that good of a director?



198 was a Yamashita/Nigorikawa episode and I didn't find it impressive at all. From him 178 was the best imo.



Animeblue said:


> *
> I'm not expecting to see all of three fights have an S rank episode, just another autumn 2009
> *



Reminds me that the last period with a Wakabayashi episode was summer 2010 (Episodes 157, 158, 160, 161, 163 to 165 and 168 to 172), no autumn 2009 xD


----------



## neshru (Mar 14, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Is Nigorikawa really that good of a director?


He's probably the best of the regulars together with Masaaki Kumagai. To be honest I can't really tell what makes a director especially good, but I notice some directors seem to have higher standards when it comes to the overall quality of an episode, and Nigorikawa is one of them.



Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Are there any noteworthy episodes of his to check out?


26, 79, 135, 143, 178, 187, 198.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 14, 2013)

The art in this episode was hilarious, backgrounds included. LOL


----------



## Kony (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah some funny shots =D


----------



## Kony (Mar 17, 2013)

Just watching a Hiroyuki Yamashita scene in _Road to ninja_ (shitty RAW in korean, I just watched that scene cause I didn't find other parts), and man, that was so beautiful . 

Nothing impressive (it's a scene of emotion), but it would be cool to see a scene by Yamashita in the next Hayato Date episode !


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 21, 2013)

Episode 303 production
#297
Has one scene by Kengo Matsumoto.
Also says next OP having more digital grawing (correct me if wrong)


> …４月から新しくなるオープニングはデジタル作画が多いらしいです。


-----
I was watching Serial experiment Lain, Suzuki manytimes use that kind of eye (iris+pupil) style.


----------



## Kony (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like we won't get an other cheap-looking opening.
Too bad that these storyboards aren't bigger...
Thanks for information.


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Also says next OP having more digital grawing (correct me if wrong).


What does that mean?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 21, 2013)

*this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3beFjqfKqGg[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 21, 2013)

*grawing-->drawing my typo.


neshru said:


> What does that mean?


The blog gives an example, Black Panther done digitally, while the Ninja and Zetsu in the scene done normal/traditional way (analog)

Check the following link


Coming to 'what it means?' ; for OP, it could be something nearer to Shingo Yamashita's ED 20; lets see. Most part having digital drawing. Analog/manually drawn on sheet part may be very less. 

Though how unique it will be, that we'll see after OP is out. For it could be just animators using tab or other things instead of drawing on sheet. Like animeblue posted, and the Darui drawing on blog.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 21, 2013)

*U would think that they have been using this method more often than not by now*


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2013)

As long as it doesn't mean the OP will feature more CG than usual...


----------



## Archah (Mar 21, 2013)

The part with Chouji stopping Sakon arrows was cool.

And #305 was Horikoshi Kumiko's debut as Chief AD.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 22, 2013)

Studio Pierrot's new anime will be Pikku. 
Check the pic below from Tokyo Anime Fair. (from ANN's pic)


It also displays Pierrot's other new anime King of Pirates.


----------



## Combine (Mar 23, 2013)

So what are the guesses for April? It's all filler, so I'm guessing a lot of outsourced episodes.

If the Wakabayashi May rumor holds true, then that seems to increasingly be pointing likely towards Chapter 560-561 getting the special treatment.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 24, 2013)

A digital-like OP, April all fillers, NICO doing the OP.
Why I sense 6 months of fillers?


----------



## Archah (Mar 26, 2013)

Some great names on last Naruto SD episode (#51): Matsumoto Kengo, Yamashita Hiroyuki...


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

Bah, bastards. That's a hell of a last hurrah. Well, hopefully everyone has shipped back over to _Shippuuden_ now.


----------



## neshru (Mar 26, 2013)

The last Lee episode really had some pretty neat stuff, especially some of the fighting scenes. I wonder if it was all Yamashita or there was some other animator I don't know of.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm confident Yamashita at least did the non-SD portions of the first half, since those look just like his work from _Shippuuden_ #143.


----------



## neshru (Mar 26, 2013)

The ones where the characters look like regular Naruto characters? I don't think he did those, the animation there looks so much different from his style. But I don't know who might have done them.
The part from 2:41 to 3:02 looked the most Yamashita-like to me, and possibly some other bits before that.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 26, 2013)

The main series never get something like this on a regular basis 
Anyway, they joked about the animators in the episode lol


----------



## Kony (Mar 26, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> The main series never get something like this on a regular basis



The main series never get a final episode yet . Legitimate to give the best for Naruto SD ending imo.


----------



## Archah (Mar 26, 2013)

Btw, there was a new 'role' on Naruto SD #51:
Lazy pictures animation supervisor (へたれ絵作画監督)

o_O


----------



## neshru (Mar 26, 2013)

Must be about the part that was badly drawn on purpose. They probably had some guy do it and named him "Lazy pictures animation supervisor". It's probably more of a joke anyway.


----------



## Corax (Mar 27, 2013)

May might cover chapters 559-566. I see nothing for Wakabayashi here. If anything chapters 571-572 or 566-567. Chapter 560 is more like an introduction chapter. 561 and 562 have some action scenes but they are  quite short.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> May might cover chapters 559-566. I see nothing for Wakabayashi here. If anything chapters 571-572 or 566-567. Chapter 560 is more like an introduction chapter. 561 and 562 *have some action scenes but they are  quite short*.



These are Wakabayashi's job to make them longer


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 27, 2013)

*Naruto SD#51 blog post



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R78UWh5iy7o[/YOUTUBE]
いや、本当、皆様ありがとうございました。頭のほうはぴえろの期待の新人くんたちと研吾さんで中間は山下く んでラストは起生さんと…名前を言えないあの人！！ありがとうございます！！いつもいつも！！

oh, really thank you everyone! on the top are dear our bright new comers of studio pierrot, and kengo-san with yamashita-kun in the middle and lastly tatsuo-san and...the one i shouldn't name!! thank you!! as always!!*


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone should go ahead and translate those


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 28, 2013)

If the next episode is really from Miho Yoshioka, that's a good debut


----------



## Kony (Mar 28, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> If the next episode is really from Miho Yoshioka, that's a good debut



I agree. Preview looked at least as good as today's inhouse episode.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 28, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Naruto SD#51 blog post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must say, that is some pretty impessive key animation right there.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2013)

*Any expectations for the future, now that Shirokuma Caf? and Naruto SD have end




Watched #306 and gotta say it was pretty weak, I expected more of Shigeki Kawai and Masaya Onishi. Now on to next week to the new opening*


----------



## Kony (Mar 28, 2013)

This animation archives blog is actually a very good initiative and shows that Naruto staff contains many people who really loves their job. 
If there is an incoming  Wakabayashi episode, sure we'll get some production details 



Animeblue said:


> *Any expectations for the future, now that Shirokuma Caf? and Naruto SD have end*



Any idea who works on Shirokuma Cafe. Masahiko Murata, Chiyuki Tanaka and Sessha Gorou from Naruto SD, would be nice.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2013)

*The most noticeable are Yoko Suzuki, Hiroto Tanaka and Hiroyuki Horiuchi. *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, we'll def. be getting back some much need names, hopefully.


----------



## Kony (Mar 28, 2013)

However Pierrot is going to produce new series this year so I don't know if they are going to give a bunch of animators to Shippuden ^ ^. Those who worked on Shippuden previously would be a good thing for a start.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2013)

*About Pierrot's upcoming new series, I would be surprise to see one of them handle by Pierrot Plus or it being only produce by Pierrot. give there hardly been any news about it for an while.  

As for Masahiko Murata, Chiyuki Tanaka and Sessha Gorou, I def. see then returning to Shippuden since other studio that they work with isn't doing nothing too big. But I 'm worry that Yuu and Keiichi won't return to the series, now that Railgun starting an new season next month.  *


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2013)

Best thing about the Lee series ending is probably Masayuki Kouda getting back to Shippuden full time. 
Gorou Sessha coming back to Shippuden could also be nice, though I don't expect him to raise the quality of the average Kouda episode by much (if he is to work with Kouda again). 

I would be kind of indifferent about Masahiko Murata appearing on the series again. He brings quality to his episodes but never brings exciting animation, and his episodes are so rare anyway.
Chiyuki Tanaka is just an average animator that doesn't bring anything special to the series, he can go work on whatever else for all I care.


----------



## Archah (Mar 28, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *The most noticeable are Yoko Suzuki, Hiroto Tanaka and Hiroyuki Horiuchi. *



There are also other good animators that could come to Shippuuden from Shirokuma Cafe, like Uno Ichiro, Matsuzaki Tadashi, Neriki Masahiro or Tokunaga Kumiko (this one from Kingdom too).

Shirokuma Cafe really got a lot of great Pierrot animators o_O


----------



## Kony (Mar 28, 2013)

Watching a hundred crappy episodes in order to get a Suzuki or Wakabayashi _canon_ episode is a good thing.

Increasing the overall quality of the series, as it was the case for episodes 243 to 252, thanks to people like Chiyuki Tanaka, Kengo Matsumoto, Seiko Asai or Murata is an other good thing.

But well, I like Naruto so I watch.


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2013)

Archah said:


> There are also other good animators that could come to Shippuuden from Shirokuma Cafe, like Uno Ichiro, Matsuzaki Tadashi, Neriki Masahiro or Tokunaga Kumiko (this one from Kingdom too).
> 
> Shirokuma Cafe really got a lot of great Pierrot animators o_O


Any example of those animators?


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2013)

Date possibly hinted on his twitter that the Tsuru/Suzuki combo would finally be back doing the new OP/ED this time around. It's hard to know for sure though because he didn't mention anyone by name, just "those two"

So it could be another pair who work together often, like Murata/Asai or Sessha/Kouda.


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2013)

Gotta be Tsuru/Suzuki


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 28, 2013)

Date-_san_, that guy! I imagine the Tsuru/Suzuki combination wouldn't be wasted on a run of the mill Opening so I'm expecting spoilers galore.

EDIT: By the way, what does Tsuru do when he's not doing an episode of _Naruto_? I don't hear of him elsewhere, does he have another job?


----------



## Kony (Mar 29, 2013)

Hayato Date is chatty about Shippuden lately 



Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Date-_san_, that guy! I imagine the Tsuru/Suzuki combination wouldn't be wasted on a run of the mill Opening so I'm expecting spoilers galore.



Diver (OP8) was a filler opening and was done by Suzuki


----------



## wowfel (Mar 29, 2013)

What animator or animators worked on that rock lee scene.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 29, 2013)

Just watched the rock lee episode animation was beyond epic, the storyboarding was really good too I wish naruto gets an episode with the same quality as the rock lee episode.


----------



## neshru (Mar 29, 2013)

wowfel said:


> What animator or animators worked on that rock lee scene.


Of the nicely animated fighting scenes, the Lee+Naruto vs Sasuke scene was done by Hiroyuki Yamashita, while the Lee vs Sasuke scenes at the end were done by an uncredited animator, from what I understand.



Anyway, here's another animation video I made.
Like my last video, I mixed fighting scenes from different episodes to create a narrative, sometimes using the scenes as they were in the actual episodes, sometimes altering them. This time it's about the fights from episode 167 and 293.

[YOUTUBE]2qPkiFybNfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kony (Mar 29, 2013)

Great amv even if I found the one from ep. 85 & 290 better.

I was not aware that Kenichi Kutsuna animated Bansho Ten'in scene (more impressive/nice than Shingo Yamashita's scenes to me). And what did Wakabayashi animate ? Yamato running inside the forest from what I know of his animation style.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 29, 2013)

Bravo good sir, very well done. The transitions between both episodes' footage was very natural, not simply in their stylistic looks but in the manner in which you cut the footage.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 29, 2013)

*



			By the way, what does Tsuru do when he's not doing an episode of Naruto? I don't hear of him elsewhere, does he have another job?
		
Click to expand...


While working on  Naruto, he directed Gungrave, Getbackers OP#1 and did storyboard for Basilisk, Kurokami, Noein and Kaiji





			Of the nicely animated fighting scenes, the Lee+Naruto vs Sasuke scene was done by Hiroyuki Yamashita, while the Lee vs Sasuke scenes at the end were done by an uncredited animator, from what I understand.
		
Click to expand...


Some believe it was an uncredited work from Norio and Neshru, cool amv, the sceneS blend well together*


----------



## Kony (Mar 30, 2013)

_Update_

Naruto SD#51 blog post


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 30, 2013)

* is directing/storyboard the first episode Ghost in the Shell Arise,guess he won't be directing no big #Shippuden episode any time soon then  *


----------



## Combine (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, when's the last time Murata did an episode? It sure feels like forever.

It'd be nice if Gorou returns, though I'm worried he'll be immediately put on whatever new project Pierrot starts.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 30, 2013)

His last ones were

138: AD/director/storyboard
246: director/storyboard

So over a year so far. And there was a 2 year gap between those 2 episodes, but he was working on movies 3, 4 and 5 during those years.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 1, 2013)

528話　『木ノ葉の天才軍師』（4／11）
［2］唐戸光博　　［3］高橋英俊 　［4］Eum lk-Hyun

529話　『侵入者！！』（4／18）
［2・3］石井久志　　［4］阿部弘樹 石崎裕子 秋田学 堀越久美子 

530話　『秘策』（4／25）
［2］福田きよむ　　［3］松本マサユキ　　［4］Lee Boo-Hee Heo Hye-Jung 金塚泰彦 

531話　『その力・・・』（5／2）
[2]若林厚史 山下 清悟  [3]若林厚史  [4]若林厚史 山下 清悟


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2013)

311:  Atsushi Wakabayashi 
Tittle: "That Power.."


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 1, 2013)

insane111 said:


> 311:  Atsushi Wakabayashi
> Tittle: "That Power.."



Yeah, I talked with Animeblue on private and we're all excited 
Atsushi Wakabayashi and Shingo Yamashita combo.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fuck Yea!!! Can't wait. Maybe a little too early to be using him, but don't care.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 1, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> 528話　『木ノ葉の天才軍師』（4／11）
> ［2］唐戸光博　　［3］高橋英俊 　［4］Eum lk-Hyun
> 
> 529話　『侵入者！！』（4／18）
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For joke, you could have copied the April's titles as they are out already.  :lol




Anyways, for prediction 
4/11-308 -Pierrot Plus
4/18-309 - Piggy
4/25-310 - inhouse
5/2-311 - Seven Arc pictures
5/9- 312 - inhouse


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 1, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, the joke is good when it's not too long 




May, come fast please!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love April 1st . Best day evah! But seriously, hoping we get Waka for something good, if he does anything.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2013)

All you party poopers pointing out the date . Your'e supposed to pretend to be exited!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 1, 2013)

What can I say. Every party needs a pooper.


----------



## Kony (Apr 1, 2013)

Alchemist73 said:


> I love April 1st . Best day evah! But seriously, hoping we get Waka for something good, if he does anything.



_Something good_ is a pretty subjective notion


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2013)

You should switch the April titles to the correct ones and put that on 2chan .


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 1, 2013)

insane111 said:


> You should switch the April titles to the correct ones and put that on 2chan .



Yeah, and just leave Wakabayashi alone.
I didn't remember April titles were out... That's the ignore mode with fillers for you xD

There's someone who wants to try with 2chan?


----------



## geG (Apr 1, 2013)

Does Japan even have april fools


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2013)

They do. Some big companies even participate, but it's probably less popular than in America.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 2, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Tsuru, Sessha, Yamashita, Kudo, Imaki, Ito, Masuda, Takashi Hashimoto, Hiromi Ishigami, Junichi Takaoka, Yasuyuki Kai, Kengo Matsumoto, Naoyuki Asano,*





Archah said:


> This is all I could get from that pic. Maybe there are new pics or anyone already got it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here is the full credit.


Nearly 100 Key animators and around 50 2nd KAs. lol


----------



## Kony (Apr 2, 2013)

Naruto SD#51 blog post

Don't know if they are talking about episode 306 only. In doubt I post it !


----------



## Archah (Apr 3, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Here is the full credit.
> 
> 
> Nearly 100 Key animators and around 50 2nd KAs. lol



Here is the final list


*Spoiler*: __ 




*[Script]*

宮田由佳

*[Storyboard]*

サトウシンジ 新留俊哉 増田敏彦 香川豊
大森英敏 櫻井親良 都留稔幸 伊達勇登

*[Production]*

水野和則 濁川敦 新留俊哉 追崎史敏
玉田博

*[Animation supervisor]*

大西雅也 清水義治 堀内博之 拙者五郎
櫻井親良 金塚泰彦 兵渡勝 堀越久美子
山下宏幸 浅野直之 大倉雅彦 福島秀機
山形孝二 大塚八愛 橋本浩一 藤田正幸
丸山修二 飯田宏義

*[Assistant animation supervisor]*

Eum Ik-hyun Lee Sang-min
Park Hong-kun

*[Effects animation supervisor]*

桝田浩史

*[Assistant effects animation supervisor]*

橋本敬史 遠藤正明 高岡淳一

*[Key animators]*

朝井聖子 山下宏幸 甲斐泰之 五反孝幸
今木宏明 遠藤正明 桝田浩史 石川準
清水義治 多田雅治 折井一雅 拙者五郎
金塚泰彦 道解慎太郎 安野将人 石上ひろ美
松本顕吾 辻美也子 本城恵一郎 とみながまり
福世真奈美 渡辺敬介 後藤のぞみ 小馳那々国広道
木曽勇太 富田恵美 丸山泰英 寺野勇樹
春藤佳奈 千葉崇洋 森田岳士 小松英司
藤原麻記子 鈴木奈都子 小柳達也 徳丸輝明
前田義宏 冨永詠一 戸田麻衣 野崎麗子
浅野直之 安彦守 アベ正己 安西俊之
井坂純子 石川健介 伊藤祐次 岩佐とも子
宇都木勇 海老原雅夫 大城勉 小野晃
加藤洋人 鎌田祐輔 神山裕子 久城りおん
工藤正明 小松桃花 下川寿士 鈴木孝典
末澤慧 相馬満 萩原しょう子 東出太
福田皖 成川多加志 宮本由紀子 山岸正和
渡部周 渡邊元子 Ou Sat-kat 本多恵美
亀井嶺 伊藤亜矢子 上野多卓志 小林祐
谷川亮介 吉本拓二 中西麻実子 小谷杏子
神原敏昭 久保充照 小田不二夫 大下久馬
中熊太一 赤尾良太郎 阿部弘樹 久保光寿
郷津春奈

*[2nd key animators]*

折井一雅 福田忠 松崎正 大槻ちえ
佐藤菜々子 丸山泰英 高木さくら 洪範錫
藤田亜耶乃 福井明博 加藤久美子 原田理恵
堀越久美子 今木宏明 山下浩史 有泉洋子
石崎裕子 一居一平 三宅雄一郎 杉田建
折笠奈津樹 後藤依子 江副加代子 津元沙由里
西田美弥子 宮西多麻子 田中彩 松永佳人
棚澤香織 伊藤麻由加 小島祐佳 斎藤千恵
斉藤龍一 澤畑静香 鈴木恵理 永田陽菜
難波聖美 根本美紗子 吉田瑞紀 Oh Hyeon-kyeong
Lee Chan-yang Seo Jin-won
Park Myoung-hoon Kim Yoon-joung
Kim Min-jung Kim Kyoung-sub
Kwon Hee-jae Kim Eun-soo
富田美文 大久保美香 井上美穂 江藤鮎子
岡野秀彦 大河原烈 渡辺葉瑠 Kim Ji-eun
Lee Jea-min Lee Sang-il
Mubon Hyung-jun アゼータピクチャーズ
ウォンバット スタジオコア スタジオパイナップル
Triple A ファンアウト BEEP


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 3, 2013)

^Thanks. I had been adding the credits on ANN, looking for Kanjis was taking too much effort. Will add the rest when time permits. Just was doubtful if 福田 皖 () is same person 福田きよむ ()

Watched the full movie. Its animation wasn't that limited I was expecting. Oohshiro's cut was around 1:07:30 I think, not sure about the 1:22:18 part. There are many parts art was very off (off model and bad) mainly middle parts. But starting and end parts well done. Many styles I don't remember in Naruto. Kanezuka, Yamashita, Hyodo Masaru parts are easy to recognise. Now will wait for Bluray version. Lets see how much they can fix.
I wonder why Nishio wasn't credited, for drawing the photos in albums.


----------



## Archah (Apr 3, 2013)

^No problem. Yeah, it seems they are the same person, but they stated it using kanjis instead hiragana. Same happened with Kujo Rion, for example.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> There are many parts art was very off (off model and bad) mainly middle parts. But starting and end parts well done. Many styles I don't remember in Naruto. Kanezuka, Yamashita, Hyodo Masaru parts are easy to recognise.


Yeah, the funny thing about that movie is that the moment you see some good art, you _know _it's Yamashita. He really was the only animator with some talent and personality in the entire production.


----------



## Corax (Apr 3, 2013)

So does this mean that each movie  had around 150 animators in staff  ?No wonder that each movie  had such a drastic effect on shippuuden. I don t  know how much work for Perriot,but for sure 150 for just 1 project is a lot.


----------



## geG (Apr 4, 2013)

Now people on 2ch are talking about Shingo Yamashita doing the opening as if it's confirmed somewhere, though I don't know where.

I guess there's no point in wondering about it since we'll find out in a few hours anyway


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> So does this mean that each movie  had around 150 animators in staff  ?No wonder that each movie  had such a drastic effect on shippuuden. I don t  know how much work for Perriot,but for sure 150 for just 1 project is a lot.



Nah, it's only because Road to Ninja had a lot of bad animators.

Movie 1 - 77 KAs, 32 2ndKAs
Movie 2 - 68 KAs, 29 2ndKAs
Movie 3 - 99 KAs, 35 2ndKAs
Movie 4 - 87 KAs, 50 2ndKAs
Movie 5 - 78 KAs, 37 2ndKAs
Movie 6 - 89 KAs, 66 2ndKAs


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> So does this mean that each movie  had around 150 animators in staff  ?No wonder that each movie  had such a drastic effect on shippuuden. I don t  know how much work for Perriot,but for sure 150 for just 1 project is a lot.


Like darkap posted, other movies didn't have that may. But this one's animation was done in nearly 2 months. They got large number of less talented animators.

 About movies having drastic effect on main series, that happened since Murata directed those previous 3 movies. (He was one of episode directors in TV-series)
Regarding this year's effect, since Date himself was directing the movie, that affected main series. But the main series already got affected due to all other projects going on by studio including Rock Lee directed by Murata. But overall Road to Ninja has many animators that never worked in Naruto series.

Anyways, it will be interesting if Atsuko Inoue, or Seiko Asai will return now Robotics; Notes is over. I'm doubtful about Chiyuki Tanaka too. Also Tokuda has moved on. By May we should get an idea who are coming from Lee or Shirokuma. I hope Gorou does animation too. Don't know when King of Pirate or Pikku will start. Next is Kingdom season 2 from June. It will more or less use Kingdom's staff I guess.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Very interesting. Can't read it though. Looks like yama's art.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a canon opening


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, new OP had awesome animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2013)

*The ending is another solo work from Shinji Satoh 


Edit: few from opening: Shingo Yamashita, Shingo Fujii, Gosei Oda, Kenichi Kutsuna.*


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2013)

After all, opening  was maybe that Wakabyashi rumor ^o^


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 4, 2013)

FUCK YEAH.
I love everything of the new opening!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *The ending is another solo work from Shinji Satoh
> 
> 
> Edit: few from opening: Shingo Yamashita, Shingo Fujii, Gosei Oda, Kenichi Kutsuna.*



Great names for the opening! My second favorite opening for Naruto.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 4, 2013)

From the last scenes of the OP, I'm quite confident we'll reach the climax of the war with the Fall season


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2013)

I think May will be volume 59, June/July will be volume 60. After that we'll get some fillers imo.
Atsushi Wakabayashi was not credited for opening, so sorry my last post was bullshit.
The fighting stuff in the opening was 100% Shingo Yamashita with the water, the big cliffs etc. I had the impression of watching episode 167 with _him_ as Pain 

Now get out episode 311's title !


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2013)

*Little surprisingly to find out that mostly all the animators that worked on OP#13 is in their 20's. 





			My second favorite opening for Naruto
		
Click to expand...


Agreed 100%.*


----------



## Near67 (Apr 4, 2013)

New opening's animation was incredible!
It really has that ED 20 and EP 167 style, which I really liked!!


----------



## wowfel (Apr 4, 2013)

Incredible opening, this opening really does have 167 all over it except with better art , shingo yamashita ftw, who do you guys prefer Shingo or Kenichi?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome OP, and ED was adorable. 
The Blog sort of gave away, about yamashita's OP. Though I had expected Yamashita to be animation (digital?) supervisor too, but it is .
Hopefully this will be pivotal in digital animation work; for future.
For Full OP/ED credit below:

*Spoiler*: __ 



新オープニング
演出・絵コンテ・山下清悟

デジタル作監・川野達朗

デジタル原画・川野達朗　渡邊ケイイチロウ　加藤ふみ　亀澤蘭
　　　　　　　伊勢鷹人　今岡律之　小笠原真　関弘光
　　　　　　　中山竜　黒岩志摩

　　　　　　　藤井慎吾　小田剛生　沓名健一　山下清悟

第二原画・加藤ふみ　黒岩志摩

デジタル動検・山下清悟

撮影・山下清悟　加藤ふみ　伊勢鷹人

-------------------------
新エンディング
演出・絵コンテ・作画監督・原画・サトウシンジ 



Satou shinji barely has any rest. 

Suzuki/Tsuru didn't do OP , hopefully that means they can do an episode this season....or they could be taking a break after Chikara. 
Well, at least Wakabayashi's episode is coming. That is exciting.
Now I doubt if Sh. Yamashita will be in that one too; he did this OP. 
Lets see if it will be Norio, Atsuko Inoue and Waka like old times or they will move to more digital stuff. Wish Wakabayashi actually does animation for some taijutsu or important stuff.


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Well, at least Wakabayashi's episode is coming. That is exciting.



Sorry, but have we got a confirmation of that ?
Anyways, thank you for information.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 4, 2013)

^It was posted here before.  
Since he did storyboard, now OP and ED out of question that leaves storyboard for episode.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 4, 2013)

This OP reminded me of the famous Birdy episode more than it did 167.

@tkROUT I would hope for the classic lineup of Matsumoto, Inoue, and Wakabayashi, but I think we will see yama again, and we know he can't be there without Kutsuna. So I'm thinking the same list as 167. I'm not real sure what Atsuko Inoue has been up too, anyone know?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2013)

*@Alchemist73 I don't think we'll see Shingo again for while, now that Ryochimo will directing the new Yozakura Quartet*


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 4, 2013)

^Not counting Chikara, after Bleach, she was in Shirokuma (OP,10,16,22,32), and few other anime and Robotics; Notes (11,18). She did animation in OP for Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet. Since Robotics and Shirokuma got over I was thinking if she and Seiko Asai would return. 
Below is the works in order.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks tkROUT. Haven't really kept up with Inoue. I knew she was in Chikara and Shirokuma, but haven't really paid attention to anything else.

@Animeblue Yeah, there's no telling how frequent he will show up in that series.


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> ^It was posted here before.
> Since he did storyboard, now OP and ED out of question that leaves storyboard for episode.





Thank you.


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome OP. Can't get enough of Shingo Yamashita's style.
A little light on the actual fighting if I really have to complain about something, but still awesome.

No, the worst thing about the OP is that the credits are in the way. Where is the creditless version?


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Suzuki/Tsuru didn't do OP , hopefully that means they can do an episode this season....or they could be taking a break after Chikara.


Maybe they're working on what will be the next movie (for real this time).



tkROUT said:


> Well, at least Wakabayashi's episode is coming. That is exciting.


Is that confirmed in some way now?

Anyway, it's interesting that Hiroyuki Yamashita didn't work on either OP or ED. I wonder what he's working on right now.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2013)

> Is that confirmed in some way now?


Date wrote it in his twitter. Since Wakabayashi isn't credited for opening this leaves only episode.


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *Little surprisingly to find out that mostly all the animators that worked on OP#13 is in their 20's.*


Makes sense to me. It's the new generation that plays with digital, old folks don't get that stuff


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyway, Yamashita and Kutsuna are at the end of KAs list. Even if Yamashita did direction+storyboard. I think we can see both on a Wakabayashi episode.

I don't mind if we see this young team in action on a v.62 episode instead of Suzuki/Tsuru.


----------



## wowfel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Makes sense to me. It's the new generation that plays with digital, old folks don't get that stuff


What do you mean by that?


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2013)

You surely must have noticed that your parents don't really get that computer stuff?


----------



## wowfel (Apr 4, 2013)

> You surely must have noticed that your parents don't really get that computer stuff?


I just didn't understand what you meant by the animators playing with digital, do you mean digital animation?


----------



## Kony (Apr 4, 2013)

neshru said:


> Anyway, it's interesting that Hiroyuki Yamashita didn't work on either OP or ED. I wonder what he's working on right now.



He's doing an episode as AD 

Don't know who animated Madara VS 5 Kage, but he drew the cutest Terumi Mei never seen. Who was immediately redirected as my new avatar


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 4, 2013)

Really liking the new OP. Shingo's cuts look awesome. I agree that his work this time looked more like his work on that Birdy episode which but the OP overall reminded me of his work on that Shinseki ED. Hope his work on the new Yozakura is as awesome as it was in the OVA's cause that shit was insane.


----------



## wowfel (Apr 4, 2013)

Raikage vs Madara is 100% shingo yamashita.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 4, 2013)

neshru said:


> Anyway, it's interesting that Hiroyuki Yamashita didn't work on either OP or ED. I wonder what he's working on right now.



If he's not working with Wakabayashi I suspect Yamashita Hiroyuki and Kouda will tackle an episode from volume #61?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2013)

neshru said:


> Awesome OP. Can't get enough of Shingo Yamashita's style.
> A little light on the actual fighting if I really have to complain about something, but still awesome.
> 
> No, the worst thing about the OP is that the credits are in the way. Where is the creditless version?



The creditless version of the opening comes out once the respective episodes the opening aired with releases on DVD.

So...a while.


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2013)

Do they actually release those on the DVDs? I thought they didn't.




wowfel said:


> I just didn't understand what you meant by the animators playing with digital, do you mean digital animation?


I wasn't talking about animators specifically, it was a joke.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 4, 2013)

neshru said:


> Do they actually release those on the DVDs? I thought they didn't.



They do. It's under an 'extra' menu where you're able to watch it creditless.

Well at least that's how it was, at least, until the Pain Invasion arc. Haven't bought any DVD's since then, so I'm not sure if they have removed the feature or not.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 4, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Really liking the new OP. Shingo's cuts look awesome. I agree that his work this time looked more like his work on that Birdy episode which but the OP overall reminded me of his work on that Shinseki ED. *Hope his work on the new Yozakura is as awesome as it was in the OVA's cause that shit was insane*.


Exactly this. That's why I thought this OP was amazing. It reminded me of OVA2. That scene is by far my favorite Yamashita scene. Could as well be best scene of the year for me.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 5, 2013)

@neshru Creditless OP will take time. Most likely in 2014 or series gets over.

They are released specially with all OPs and EDs together starting from where the last one left to latest. 
Like Naruto Greatest hits. () in 2012
Best Hit Naruto. () in 2010

What Olivia mentioned is American DVD I guess. That is already three years behind.


----------



## Kony (Apr 5, 2013)

Predictions:

308 : outsourced regarding the preview (Beom-Seok Hong ?)
309: Eum Ik Hyun
310: Kumiko Horikoshi
311: outsourced episode with Hisashi Ishii as director

(312: H.Yamashita (AD)  / M.Kumagai)


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2013)

Preview looks in-house to me. Probably Kumiko Horikoshi.


----------



## Archah (Apr 5, 2013)

#308 looks like Eum Ik-hyun.


----------



## Kony (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like more Ik Hyun than Horikoshi to me . But anyways, it looks mediocre


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree, looks more like Eum Ik-Hyun to me.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2013)

308: Ik-Hyun Eum
309: Hiroki Abe, Min-Seop Shin, Yuuko Ishizaki, Zenjirou Ukulele
310. Seiko Asai
311. Kengo Matsumoto
312. Hirokazu Ishino, Naoki Takahashi, Ichirou Ogawa, Yasuhiko Kanezuka


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko Asai dropped on a random filler episode? That's random.
It's interesting how they're holding up on the next Yamashita episode. He hasn't been AD for a full episode in something like 60 episodes now.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2013)

Well she's paired with Masaaki Kumagai rather than Masahiko Murata. Maybe that means she'll be part of the regular rotation for a while?


----------



## Combine (Apr 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> 308: Ik-Hyun Eum
> 309: Hiroki Abe, Min-Seop Shin, Yuuko Ishizaki, Zenjirou Ukulele
> 310. Seiko Asai
> 311. Kengo Matsumoto
> 312. Hirokazu Ishino, Naoki Takahashi, Ichirou Ogawa, Yasuhiko Kanezuka


For those who don't know, 311 is a "Prologue to Road to Ninja" (most likely based on the tie-in chapter Kishi wrote last year). But really? Another RTN based episode? I know the movie was popular and I know you're liking fillers right now, but come on Pierrot. 

312 is titled "The Old Man and the Dragon's Eye", most likely filler too. So if there really is a special episode in May, it's going to be on or after 5/16


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko Asai a regular without Murata? That's a WOAH news to me, another good team in the rota.

I see that also the Studio Drop team is coming back, this means that Piggy won't have anymore 2 episodes per rota, and so more quality.


----------



## Combine (Apr 7, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> Seiko Asai a regular without Murata? That's a WOAH news to me, another good team in the rota.
> 
> I see that also the Studio Drop team is coming back, this means that Piggy won't have anymore 2 episodes per rota, and so more quality.


Well I just hope it stays that way for a while and it's not just a "one-time" thing as it has been lately for the past three years when good teams show up for a week or so then vanish. I suppose no big movie production (and Rock Lee being finally done with) this year might be the case.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2013)

Geg said:


> Well she's paired with Masaaki Kumagai rather than Masahiko Murata. Maybe that means she'll be part of the regular rotation for a while?


Somehow I doubt it, but it would be nice if it happened. She would be a fair replacement for Yamashita as an AD, and that would mean Yamashita would be able to go back to key animation full time.



Combine said:


> For those who don't know, 311 is a "Prologue to Road to Ninja" (most likely based on the tie-in chapter Kishi wrote last year). But really? Another RTN based episode? I know the movie was popular and I know you're liking fillers right now, but come on Pierrot.


DVD's coming out


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah, for some reason I was expecting to learn of any confirmation regarding the Wakabayashi project. Oh well, this is interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2013)

*



			Well she's paired with Masaaki Kumagai rather than Masahiko Murata. Maybe that means she'll be part of the regular rotation for a while?
		
Click to expand...

Not surprise there since Murata is working with Nishio on Ghost in the Shell Arise



BTW Hirofumi Suzuki worked Little Busters! #26*


----------



## Kony (Apr 8, 2013)

The pair Asai/Kumagai doing an episode is actually the only good thing for upcomming episodes



neshru said:


> She would be a fair replacement for Yamashita as an AD, and that would mean Yamashita would be able to go back to key animation full time.



About that.
That was a good thing in autumn 2009. When Yamashita's style was the most enjoyable thanks to good episodes (133, 137, 141) and  outstanding ones (123, 131, 143).
Now with only Masayuki Kouda and maybe Kengo Matsumoto as good teams, I highly prefer Yamashita as AD.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 9, 2013)

Watched some of the part1 episodes with Seiko Asai as AD and I enjoyed them (139-146-157)! Too bad these were directed by Murata.


----------



## Kony (Apr 9, 2013)

The style of these episodes was what I enjoyed the most after Wakabayahi's episodes, in part 1.
I am curious to see what she and Kumagai can do. Probably something like NS #211.
The pair Kengo Mastumoto / Kazunori Mizuno could be interesting too.


----------



## Archah (Apr 11, 2013)

Btw, I don't know if it's already said, but there will be a new scripwriter working on #312: Tanaka Hideto (田中秀人).

A Pierrot Animation Room member that already worked as KA/2nd KA on some great episodes (82, 85, 88 & 209).


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 11, 2013)

Archah said:


> Btw, I don't know if it's already said, but there will be a new scripwriter working on #312: Tanaka Hideto (田中秀人).
> 
> A Pierrot Animation Room member that already worked as KA/2nd KA on some great episodes (82, 85, 88 & 209).



That's good, even if it's only the Script...
Today's episode was good. I think I like the fact that Kiyomu Fukuda is not anymore on storyboard+direction


----------



## Kony (Apr 11, 2013)

Is the early morning really never-ending in _Naruto_ ? 

Nice Zenjirou Ukulele's shots in 309's preview


----------



## Archah (Apr 11, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> That's good, even if it's only the Script...
> Today's episode was good. I think I like the fact that Kiyomu Fukuda is not anymore on storyboard+direction



Yeah, and now he's credited in kanjis as KA. Odd o_?


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 11, 2013)

Archah said:


> Yeah, and now he's credited in kanjis as KA. Odd o_?



Like the movie, if I'm not wrong.
Probably he's working on something else for Pierrot Plus, maybe that american cartoon.


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 11, 2013)

Any idea on who did the scene between 16:13 and 17:35 on the last episode ( NS 308 ) ?

I already saw this style of drawings and animation before, but I don't know who animate these scenes.


----------



## Kony (Apr 11, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> Any idea on who did the scene between 16:13 and 17:35 on the last episode ( NS 308 ) ?
> 
> I already saw this style of drawings and animation before, but I don't know who animate these scenes.



Ohshiro Tsutomu


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 11, 2013)

Kony said:


> Ohshiro Tsutomu


Oh, thank you for the quick answer.  I give you positive rep' right now.

I like this style of drawings, it makes a fluid and fast animation, it's really good.


----------



## Kony (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, did the Chibaku Tensei in episode #299.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 15, 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1ttlYr9Yvw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-TA-o-5xWE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QI5cSmZr5I[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## neshru (Apr 15, 2013)

Does it say who the animator for the first one is? I've been wondering


----------



## Coffee Driven (Apr 15, 2013)

neshru said:


> Does it say who the animator for the first one is? I've been wondering



Nope. Roughly translated, the title reads something like, "Blood Prison S2_022." I'm pretty sure there's a spelling mistake in the title - I may be wrong but I'm sure ブラット should be spelt ブラッド.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 16, 2013)

^They have been available for a long time. Naruto Greatest hit got released last year July and Best Hit Naruto was released in 2010 I guess. And the rips were available. 

Anyways, Kingdom2's staff -  

Kumiko Tokunaga became character designer. 
It was mentioned before here, Akira Iwanaga will be director, while Jun Kamiya will still be on project and has been doing storyboard.


----------



## neshru (Apr 16, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Anyways, Kingdom2's staff -
> 
> Kumiko Tokunaga became character designer.
> It was mentioned before here, Akira Iwanaga will be director, while Jun Kamiya will still be on project and has been doing storyboard.


Do you guys know those people? Any reason to care?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 16, 2013)

^Jun Kamiya is well known and Tokunaga was unknown, but that was the point.
It was bit of surprise to see someone unknown like  to suddenly become character designer. Before being animation supervisor in Kingdom he had hardly done anything, most of work is 2nd KA. 

And  has been director of many Pierrot shows.He had worked on some Naruto Shippuden episodes too as storyboard.

Well, Kingdom is done by Pierrot, so thought its staff matters.


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2013)

Man, those DVD rips are even worse than I thought. Might be the reason why barely anyone buys the Naruto DVDs: that kind of video quality is downright horrible in 2013.


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2013)

The funny thing about those encodes is that the old Naruto stuff looks better than the Shippuden stuff. The video quality on those Shippuden openings looks like total shit.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 17, 2013)

neshru said:


> The funny thing about those encodes is that the old Naruto stuff looks better than the Shippuden stuff. The video quality on those Shippuden openings looks like total shit.



Probably poor encoding quality.


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2013)

I get the impression that it's Pierrot screwing up badly with its Shippuden DVD releases. All the Shippuden DVDs have awful video quality, not just the re-encodes.


----------



## Kony (Apr 18, 2013)

Ukulele did a great job on #309. Nice episode. 
Next looks good and typically the kind of episode which could get animation from Hiroyuki Yamashita.

I have to say that three good teams for this new season would be cool :

Sessha Gorou / Masayuki Kouda
Masaaki Kumagai / Seiko Asai
Kazunori Mizuno / Kengo Matsumoto


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kony said:


> Ukulele did a great job on #309. Nice episode.
> Next looks good and typically the kind of episode which could get animation from Hiroyuki Yamashita.



I don't think so.
It's hardly a usual Seiko Asai episode.
In fact, I'm disappointed from the preview. To be fair, the scene with Shikamaru looks a lot something from Kanezuka than Asai. Same for the last shot.

I bet it's something along the line of ep. 113. Asai + koreans.


----------



## Kony (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't expect anything better^^. Kumagai is not Murata.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kony said:


> I didn't expect anything better^^. Kumagai is not Murata.



But Asai is always Asai^^
Seen her on SAO and I liked the overall work.


----------



## neshru (Apr 18, 2013)

Might be the fact that up until now Seiko Asai has always done key animation for all the parts she's been AD for, while this time she may be only AD and has to work with some low quality animators.


----------



## Kony (Apr 18, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> But Asai is always Asai^^



Depending the director and the team of animators^^. As Masayuki Kouda and others


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 18, 2013)

neshru said:


> Might be the fact that up until now Seiko Asai has always done key animation for all the parts she's been AD for, while this time she may be only AD and has to work with some low quality animators.



/OT
Ahah a new avatar after episode 265! xD


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 18, 2013)

*



			I have to say that three good teams for this new season would be cool :

Sessha Gorou / Masayuki Kouda
Masaaki Kumagai / Seiko Asai
Kazunori Mizuno / Kengo Matsumoto
		
Click to expand...


Let me add two more to that list:
Atsushi Nigorikawa/Hiroyuki Yamashita
Shigeki Kawai/Masaya Onishi*


----------



## neshru (Apr 18, 2013)

Atsushi Nigorikawa is probably gone for good at this point.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 18, 2013)

Archah said:


> Btw, I don't know if it's already said, but there will be a new scripwriter working on #312: Tanaka Hideto (田中秀人).
> 
> A Pierrot Animation Room member that already worked as KA/2nd KA on some great episodes (82, 85, 88 & 209).


I checked some random episodes. He is credited as 文芸制作 (Literary production / literary coordinator). Just before the Episode director and Animation director name comes. He took the job last year I think, since older episodes have someone else.

*Edit (22/04)*
From Hayayo Date:


> ROAD　TO　NINJA発売直前裏話、Aさん（作画）に４０カットほど手直しして貰いました、う～～んもう少し直したかったな。



40 cuts reworked. Who is A-san I wonder.

I think this blog (21st Dec) had mentioned about some retakes, Geg or someone may clarify. 

Well, things will be clear in a few days.

Anyways, with Chikara 1st part DVD, they will give special Making of Book (limited).


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah, snap. I wonder if those re-cuts played a part in the quality of the last few in-house episodes. I'm not entirely surprised they decided to make some, but that makes me wonder if the Korean screener is reflective of those cuts or not now.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 24, 2013)

Some of the reworked scenes below.

WSJ Preview


*Spoiler*: __ 









(the top pic is theatrical version): they look bit dis-proportional since the top pic is cropped / re-sized or some aspect ratio

They have fixed the scene before Naruto gets the album, also, birthday celebration scene.

Wow! Did Nishio fix these ? Thank you ! 
Date said A-san .


----------



## Kony (Apr 24, 2013)

If come back to canon will happen in June, 560-561 could be Eum Ik Hyun


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 25, 2013)

Movie has so many fixes, mostly in 1st half..looks beautiful. When Date said he got A-san rework 40 cuts, he meant only A-san doing 40 cuts. Because there are nearly 50 cuts more which have some fixes by Kanezuka, mostly eyes. 

album on imgur-->
*RTN Theatre*



*RTN DVD*



May be producers had planned this before, and Nishio's part was fixed but since he was busy in something else, he did it later. I remember there was one twit before movie release by official naruto movie , that mentions Nishio fixing one pic.


----------



## Archah (Apr 25, 2013)

In the end Kanezuka was AD with Asai Seiko.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 25, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> To be fair, the scene with Shikamaru looks a lot something from Kanezuka than Asai. Same for the last shot.
> 
> I bet it's something along the line of ep. 113. Asai + koreans.



I was half right lol


----------



## neshru (Apr 25, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Movie has so many fixes, mostly in 1st half..looks beautiful. When Date said he got A-san rework 40 cuts, he meant only A-san doing 40 cuts. Because there are nearly 50 cuts more which have some fixes by Kanezuka, mostly eyes.


Is A-san Seiko Asai? Most of the fixed stuff looks like her work.
She did a good job too.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 25, 2013)

neshru said:


> Is A-san Seiko Asai? Most of the fixed stuff looks like her work.
> She did a good job too.


So that is Asai. Thanks. They (Naruto drawings specially) looked very close to the character design sheets by Nishio. Looks beautiful. In credit, Asai's name is 1st, before Yamashita.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2013)

The preview for next episode said they're releaseing RTN on BluRay, is that the first movie to go to Bluray?


----------



## neshru (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the first Japanese blu-ray release. The other movies are getting english blu-ray releases though.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 25, 2013)

insane111 said:


> The preview for next episode said they're releaseing RTN on BluRay, is that the first movie to go to Bluray?



Yeah.Lost tower also released Bluray with Road to Ninja. Rest are planned each month.

*Spoiler*: _schedule_ 





tkROUT said:


> It seems all the movies are set to be released in Bluray.
> 
> I'm just putting links ffrom amazon.co.jp
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 25, 2013)

insane111 said:


> is that the first movie to go to Bluray?


We're lucky since 2009 in France.



But no english subtitles or voices available in these bluray discs.

And the Road to ninja's french release date is 7th of august, both dvd and bluray.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 27, 2013)

Blog on Chikara retakes for DVD
【力】DVD情報①
this blog (21st Dec) 

Since it is 1, there would be more entries in this regard I guess.

I think Yamashita has been busy in this retake/fix. One of the retake examples given there was from the part he was AD in 295.


----------



## Archah (May 2, 2013)

Shirakawa Ogura was storyboarder/ED on #311, not Mizuno Kazunori.


----------



## neshru (May 2, 2013)

I wonder who that guy is. He only has work for Bleach listed on his ANN page.


----------



## darkap89 (May 2, 2013)

Yet the style felt so Mizuno-ish :/
Anyway, not so many KAs, yet awesome art with 1-2 good animated scenes.


----------



## neshru (May 2, 2013)

*ep 311*

Pretty okay animation in this episode. I get the impression a couple of people are trying to copy Kouda and Yamashita's drawing styles.

Kengo Matsumoto's work as AD also looked a bit more refined and solid than usual. Working on Chikara might have been a useful experience for him.


----------



## Archah (May 8, 2013)

*Next ADs*

*313:* Onishi Masaya
*314:* Furuya Koji & Hirata Kenichi with Kanezuka as CAD
*315:* _TBA_
*316:* Ukulele Zenjirou (alone)


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2013)

Guess canon isn't resuming with 316. It's interesting to see there's no Kouda, should have been his turn if we follow the rotation.

It would be nice if they were keeping Kouda and Yamashita for a spectacular return to canon. 
Yamashita in particular hasn't worked on something for a pretty long time now. I wonder if he's working on that Wakabayashi episode


----------



## darkap89 (May 8, 2013)

lol, a TBA after a very long time xD (with Hisashi Ishii if I'm not wrong, as ED/SB)
Interested to see the Ukulele episode, I like the art of that guy.


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2013)

This combined with the recent staff gives me the impression these episodes weren't planned originally, but were a last minute thing. The rota has been a random mess since the fillers started.


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2013)

I don't know, the names look mostly the same old to me. What about it is particularly random?
Production quality also looks fine enough. It could be better, but it's not the disaster of the past spring seasons.


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2013)

neshru said:


> I don't know, the names look mostly the same old to me. What about it is particularly random?
> Production quality also looks fine enough. It could be better, but it's not the disaster of the past spring seasons.




Asai/Kanezuka episode, Zanjirou episode, a few new random AD's ( Hirokazu Ishino,  Min-Ho Jang,  Miho Yoshioka), a TBA episode, some fairly random director/storyboard arrangements.


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2013)

I think the Ukulele episode might actually be an outsourced episode with unannounced ADs (with Ukulele as chief AD), considering what the director for that episode has worked on in the past.
The episode with the unannounced AD has Hisashi Ishii as ED/SB, so it's nothing particularly unusual.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 8, 2013)

Awesome. Hopefully Sessha Gorou has Yamashita Hiroyuki and Kouda Masayuki on hand for an upcoming episode, ala episode #143.


----------



## Archah (May 9, 2013)

Episode 312 had three ADs (Ishino Hirokazu, Takahashi Naoki, Ogawa Ichiro), one assistant AD (Aohachi Yoshinobu back after 2 years) and one Chief AD (Horikoshi Kumiko).


----------



## Animeblue (May 9, 2013)

*



			It would be nice if they were keeping Kouda and Yamashita for a spectacular return to canon.
Yamashita in particular hasn't worked on something for a pretty long time now. I wonder if he's working on that Wakabayashi episode
		
Click to expand...





			Awesome. Hopefully Sessha Gorou has Yamashita Hiroyuki and Kouda Masayuki on hand for an upcoming episode, ala episode #143.
		
Click to expand...

They're probably working on Ghost in the Shell Arise*


----------



## neshru (May 9, 2013)

Yamashita is? I doubt that


----------



## Kony (May 10, 2013)

Animeblue is talking about the fact that they could work as key animators under the direction of Murata and Nishio on that new series. After all, I don't see why Yamashita should work on Naruto only. He may want to become a freelancer.


----------



## neshru (May 10, 2013)

He's a Pierrot employee. But more importantly, he's Pierrot's main animator. I don't see him having the time to work on anything that is not a Pierrot project.


----------



## tkROUT (May 14, 2013)

Not related to Naruto anime, but came across this article (JP) about 50 years anime.


----------



## neshru (May 14, 2013)

That looks very untranslated


----------



## tkROUT (May 24, 2013)

On episode 311 (Prologue to Road to Ninja) production
Hatuyuki's 720p 10bit is out


----------



## darkap89 (May 25, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> On episode 311 (Prologue to Road to Ninja) production
> Hatuyuki's 720p 10bit is out



What's with that Female Rock Lee?
That wasn't in the episode. It got cut?


----------



## Kony (May 28, 2013)

I think Masayuki Kouda will be back on the show on June. Ep 317 could deserve him.


----------



## darkap89 (May 29, 2013)

A little off-topic.
Yuka Miyata (working now on Shippuuden TV series and some movies for screenplay) worked also on Lupin The Third? Searched on ANN and he/she is not credited.

I'm asking that because on a re-air of Lupin The Third (original italian air 1998 - pink jacket Lupin) on the Screenplay section there's a Y. Miyata credited. Along with A. Yamatoya and Y. Kaneko.


----------



## darkap89 (May 30, 2013)

The first scene with Kabuto on the preview is a flashback right? Because it's from Ohshiro, and the next episode is not from Ik-Hyun.

Also, confirmed that Ukulele will be only the chief AD at this point.
No surprises for today's ADs, they're always the same.


----------



## Archah (May 30, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> The first scene with Kabuto on the preview is a flashback right? Because it's from Ohshiro, and the next episode is not from Ik-Hyun.
> 
> Also, confirmed that Ukulele will be only the chief AD at this point.
> No surprises for today's ADs, they're always the same.



Next episode looks like Eum Ik-hyun totally, so maybe 2ch info was wrong. It also said today's episode will be storyboarded by Kagawa Yutaka and directed by Usui Fumiaki and in the end it was storyboarded/directed by Ishii Hisashi.


----------



## darkap89 (May 30, 2013)

Archah said:


> Next episode looks like Eum Ik-hyun totally, so maybe 2ch info was wrong. It also said today's episode will be storyboarded by Kagawa Yutaka and directed by Usui Fumiaki and in the end it was storyboarded/directed by Ishii Hisashi.



Nope, only 2ch was wrong. Hisashi Ishii was already credited as Storyboarder+Director of today's episode on Wikia, as example.


----------



## geG (May 30, 2013)

Yeah that scene in the preview is definitely a flashback to when he was explaining Edo Tensei to Tobi


----------



## Archah (May 30, 2013)

This scene also seems like Eum Ik-hyun (mouth and ninja poses)



And I don't remember that scene before, so it isn't flashback.


----------



## Animeblue (May 31, 2013)

*The Yota arc  blog post*


----------



## neshru (May 31, 2013)

*ep 315*

Most interesting thing about this episode: Crunchyroll has finally fixed their encoding for the OP. Now the animation timing on the Mizukage scene is right


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the same Miho Yoshioka of episode 307? LOL, the quality dropped. Well, I don't care.

Next episode, hmm, lips sync... that's a good sign, but I don't recognize the AD.


----------



## neshru (Jun 6, 2013)

*ep 316*



darkap89 said:


> This is the same Miho Yoshioka of episode 307? LOL, the quality dropped.


It looks like a different team of animators to me, animation style as a whole is really different from 307. I'm not even sure this episode had a chief AD.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 6, 2013)

neshru said:


> It looks like a different team of animators to me, animation style as a whole is really different from 307. I'm not even sure this episode had a chief AD.



Yasuhiko Kanezuka was Chief AD. But I noticed him only on the second part of the episode.

Looking on the Animator's Corner, the KA team is 95% the same. Mah.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 8, 2013)

Katsuyoshi Nakatsuru, Tokuyuki Matsutake, Ryoji Nakamori were in Kingdom series 2 ep.1. I expect Kingdom's staffs won't change much for this 2nd series. From Lee's and Shirokuma's some might come to shippuden. But what happened to Pierrot doing Legend of Korra rumor ?

*Edit*: from 2ch (unconfirmed),
NS 317 - SB Wakabayashi 
NS 319 - SB/ED Mizuno, AD- Kouda

Kingdom 2 ep 2 - AD Tokuyuki Matsutake 
Kingdom 2 ep 3 - AD Ryoji Nakamori


----------



## neshru (Jun 8, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> But what happened to Pierrot doing Legend of Korra rumor ?


Yamashita is slaving away animating every single fighting scene for it


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 8, 2013)

neshru said:


> Yamashita is slaving away animating every single fighting scene for it


 He was working on Chikara Ep.6 extended parts (guess). Since a part shown in Pierrot blog was from his (AD). He could also be doing KA, not just correction as AD.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 8, 2013)

NS 317 - SB Wakabayashi 
^
If this turns out true, big facepalm.
Dat would be the famous storyboard Date mentioned on Twitter LOL


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 8, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> NS 317 - SB Wakabayashi
> ^
> If this turns out true, big facepalm.


Wakabayashi on the storyboard of the Shino/Torune filler's fight ? WTF ?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 8, 2013)

neshru said:


> Yamashita is slaving away animating every single fighting scene for it



I kind of hope, but I kind of hope not. 

 by LeSean Thomas.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 9, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> NS 317 - SB Wakabayashi
> ^
> If this turns out true, big facepalm.


Most likely it is true. Wakabayashi doing SB was mentioned by Date around 28th Feb. So after 3 and half months, we are getting the episode. Mizuno was previously mentioned for 311, (it turned out Ogura Shirakawa) so after 8 episode rota, he is doing ep.319. Also, Kingdom's ADs work in that show too.The poster posted other animes too. You can check to judge if they are true.

*Spoiler*: __ 



ワンピ　601話ゴッキーコンテ2回目　602話演出絵コンテ：大塚隆史　作監：久田
ゆゆ式　10話絵コンテ：かおり　演出：小島正幸　作監：まじろ、デスラン
ナルト　537話絵コンテ：若林あつし　539話演出絵コンテ：水野　作監：甲田
魔王さま　12話演出絵コンテ：細田　作監：碇谷敦、池上、又賀
デート　最終話演出：元永　絵コンテ：岩畑　作監：石野、沖田、草間
ジュエペ11話演出絵コンテ：大久保政雄
レヴィアタン最終話演出絵コンテ：長田絵里　作監：小美野雅彦、海堂ヒロユキ
キングダム2話作監：松竹　3話作監：中森
むろみ　最終話演出絵コンテ：よしお　作監：普津澤時エ門
ムシブギョー11話演出：逸朗　絵コンテ：浜名　作監：鍋田香代子 




On Wakabayashi doing storyboard, I hope that means he will be just a regular storyboard artist (does more storyboard in future) for shippuden. It will be funny if he storyboards that one filler and goes back to Kingdom again, lol! Would have liked him to be episode director too though. Let see who will be ED for 317.


Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> I kind of hope, but I kind of hope not.
> 
> by LeSean Thomas.


The twit mentions it would have started around April/May. That is why I was curious what happened to it as I vaguely remembered. I don't follow American cartoon, it hasn't started I guess.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha wow that's kind of upsetting if the Wakabayashi thing is true. Where'd that list come from?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 9, 2013)

neshru;47471440
The twit mentions it would have started around April/May. That is why I was curious what happened to it as I vaguely remembered. I don't follow American cartoon said:
			
		

> Production usually lasts for nine months on an American cartoon, but I'm not sure how many of those are dedicated solely to animation. _The Legend of Korra_ also has a larger budget, so production might be longer, too. Post-production is already going on in America, though, so Pierrot's work might already be finished, assuming they were only contracted for episodes #13-26.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just going to ignore this until further confirmation.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 9, 2013)

#537　演出：河合滋樹　絵コンテ：若林あつし　作画監督：堀越久美子
#538　演出：西村博昭　絵コンテ：菱川直樹　作画監督：Eum Ik-Hyun
#539　演出・絵コンテ：水野和則　作画監督：甲田正行
#540　演出：佐藤和磨　絵コンテ：ユキヒロマツシタ　作画監督：金塚泰彦、Shin Min Seop、石崎裕子


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2013)

liborek3 said:


> #537　演出：河合滋樹　絵コンテ：若林あつし　作画監督：堀越久美子
> #538　演出：西村博昭　絵コンテ：菱川直樹　作画監督：Eum Ik-Hyun
> #539　演出・絵コンテ：水野和則　作画監督：甲田正行
> #540　演出：佐藤和磨　絵コンテ：ユキヒロマツシタ　作画監督：金塚泰彦、Shin Min Seop、石崎裕子



So, this is confirmed?


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 9, 2013)

^Yah, it is confirmed now. I hate it how Kawaii keeps on getting special treatment, imo one of the undeserving people in Pierrot. Hasn't shown anything special in direction yet, Pierrot been pushing him. But then Pierrot needs some new/young director that will stick to the company for longer time/ future.


Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Production usually lasts for nine months on an American cartoon, but I'm not sure how many of those are dedicated solely to animation. _The Legend of Korra_ also has a larger budget, so production might be longer, too. Post-production is already going on in America, though, so Pierrot's work might already be finished, assuming they were only contracted for episodes #13-26.


I see!


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 9, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> So, this is confirmed?



Yes, it is.


----------



## neshru (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, sucks about Wakabayashi. The only reason why I'm not really disappointed by the news is that I never really believed there would be another Wakabayashi episode to begin with (it's really the kind of the thing you have to see to believe). Date's still a dick for that troll tweet, though.
And now I don't have anything to look forward to anymore. Wish I could know what Yamashita is up to.


----------



## Kony (Jun 9, 2013)

Ep 317's storyboard will be outstanding  :amazed


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, that's a bit bad to waste Wakabayashi like that.
I'll watch Bleach episode 324 too see his storyboard skills on a normal episode. 

So, I assume 320 (first episode of July) is another filler?


----------



## neshru (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't expect the episode to be anything special.
If they even wanted to make it anything special, they wouldn't have chosen a filler episode. They were probably short on storyboarders for that week and they called they friend Wakabayashi to fill in.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 9, 2013)

liborek3 said:


> #537　演出：河合滋樹　絵コンテ：若林あつし　作画監督：堀越久美子
> #538　演出：西村博昭　絵コンテ：菱川直樹　作画監督：Eum Ik-Hyun
> #539　演出・絵コンテ：水野和則　作画監督：甲田正行
> #540　演出：佐藤和磨　絵コンテ：ユキヒロマツシタ　作画監督：金塚泰彦、Shin Min Seop、石崎裕子


Is it really official ? 
So as AD :
- 317 : Kumiko Horikoshi.
- 318 : Eum Ik-Hyun.
- 319 : Masayuki Kouda.
- 320 : Hiroki Abe, Min-Seop Shin et Yuuko Ishizaki

And what's the title of the episode 320 ?


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 9, 2013)

neshru said:


> Don't expect the episode to be anything special.
> If they even wanted to make it anything special, they wouldn't have chosen a filler episode. They were probably short on storyboarders for that week and they called they friend Wakabayashi to fill in.



Yup, I said 'normal episode'.
The fights on 324 were good. I hope for the same treatment.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn, it was just a fill-in? Surely Date knows we've been hankering for a new Wakabayashi for ages. Damn.


----------



## mads2194 (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn, I surely hope the Wakabayashi info is not true, or that he at least becomes a regular SB.

The production quality has seemed somewhat off for 1 year now.. Amongst the teams that have been working on the anime since the start of the war, which do you guys consider the worst and which teams are were the best?


----------



## Near67 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh wow...
So I guess I'm not looking forward to canon anymore. For what? Just to see how Pierrot will take a huge dump on it? Once again...? It's not like it's the first time they've done that. 

The good ol' times of when Pierrot used to handle this anime very well are gone.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 9, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> So, I assume 320 (first episode of July) is another filler?



Nobody posted the title on 2ch yet unless I'm just missing it...

I wouldn't expect it to end on Kankura vs Chiyo anyways, that's kind of random. I think they will finish off the rest of the important edo's in July before switching back.


----------



## Kony (Jun 10, 2013)

Just want to see if the animation and art quality of the next episode from Kouda will be as bad as #303. Probably not because she/he is not working on an Naruto SD episode, and because he wasn't AD since March. 
But I am just curious to see if Pierrot is yet able to do a solid in-house episode. 

Since Hiroyuki Yamashita seems to be out as a regular AD, the overall quality of the show is going to decrease. Pretty boring


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2013)

animation and art on #303 were actually really good overall, better than many other Kouda episodes. The episode just looked rushed because it had random scenes with Horikoshi as AD.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 10, 2013)

From Date,


> CUTINGがついに原作５９巻の終わりにきた、残りの原作５巻分アニメにしたら半年足らず、さてどうしよう。


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys, speaking of Pierrot on Korra Book 2, does this trailer look like they left their stamp on it. I think so. The animators style on the main fight scene in this looks really familiar.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> From Date,


What does it say?

Some nice looking stuff in there. Nothing that points directly at Pierrot animators, but the rough style of the last scene reminds me of animators like Shingo Yamashita.

I lold at those people: 
"you guys make Korra, right?" 
"Nope, we outsource everything to Korean and Japanese studios Yes!"


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)

neshru said:


> Some nice looking stuff in there. Nothing that points directly at Pierrot animators, *but the rough style of the last scene reminds me of animators like Shingo Yamashita.*
> 
> I lold at those people:
> "you guys make Korra, right?"
> "Nope, we outsource everything to Korean and Japanese studios Yes!"



Yeah thats what i was thinking. The way Korra looks in that scene is very different to how she was in all of season 1. It has to be a Pierrot animator. I'm hoping we see the likes of Wakabayashi and Kouda in Korra. Would be awesome.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think there's any Pierrot animator that animates like that. But it could definitely be one of the high profile freelancers that Pierrot likes to bring on board.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 10, 2013)

neshru said:


> I don't think there's any Pierrot animator that animates like that. But it could definitely be one of the high profile freelancers that Pierrot likes to bring on board.



Oh yeah. I really want to find out who that is though.


----------



## Kony (Jun 11, 2013)

neshru said:


> animation and art on #303 were actually really good overall, better than many other Kouda episodes. The episode just looked rushed because it had random scenes with Horikoshi as AD.



The difference of quality between key animation by H.Yamashita & K. Matsumoto and key animation by other animators was too important, imo.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 13, 2013)

A really solid episode!
I think that's the best Horikoshi offered from quite a while.
Also Eum-Ik Hyun next episode seems good.


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2013)

*ep 317*

Episode had a nice looking explosion around 10:30. Nothing else worth mentioning I think.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 13, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> From Date,
> 
> 
> > CUTINGがついに原作５９巻の終わりにきた、残りの原作５巻分アニメにしたら半年足らず、さてどうしよ う。





neshru said:


> What does it say?



Thanks to  for translation.


> Date says cuting(whatever it means) has come to the end of vol 59 and making the remaining 5 vols into anime wont last for more than half a year. He is wondering what to do.


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2013)

So he's basically explaining the huge streak of fillers right now?


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 13, 2013)

WUT, just volume 59?
Then we'll see again a lot of fillers -___-
Tobi will run with his Jinchuurikis for more than 1 year? C'mon.

This just means Date has no idea how to improve the gap between anime and manga, as continue with canon Shippuuden would share the same fate of Bleach?


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2013)

The way I understand it there will be non stop canon from volume 59 to volume 65 or something, but Date doesn't know how to handle things from there (if continuing canon and reducing the manga/anime gap even further or do more fillers in the middle of the arc).


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn, somebody tell Date to do a What-If re-telling of the first _Shippuuden_ arcs with Sasuke returning to the village after his fight with Naruto, that'll buy 'em a year. :lol:


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 13, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Damn, somebody tell Date to do a What-If re-telling of the first _Shippuuden_ arcs with Sasuke returning to the village after his fight with Naruto, that'll buy 'em a year. :lol:



Why not Remake the first Naruto-Series with HD-Quality and cutting all the filler-scenes out?


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2013)

There wouldn't be much of a point in doing that. The original series doesn't actually have that much filler, it's only about 6 episodes over 135. Most of the part 1 filler comes after the end of the part 1 storyline and can be cut off without any problem.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 13, 2013)

mads2194 said:


> or that he at least becomes a regular SB.



I think there's a decent chance. I find it hard to believe that they brought him in as a staff-filler for one random episode.

Or he actually did do a canon episode, and they just used him because he was already around. I still don't believe a lot of these filler episodes were originally planned.


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I think there's a decent chance. I find it hard to believe that they brought him in as a staff-filler for one random episode.


I still think they were short on staff for that particular episode, or Wakabayashi needed some quick cash, or something like that. I don't think he'll become a regular. After all, something similar happened with Tokuyuki Matsutake some time ago: an above average animator that only works on big episodes was called as AD for a single episode, and then was never seen again.



insane111 said:


> Or he actually did do a canon episode, and they just used him because he was already around.


I think that's more likely than him becoming a regular. Wouldn't get my hopes up though.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 13, 2013)

Both Wakabayashi and Matsutake are/were like regulars in Kingdom. I don't think studio was short on storyboard artist. Haven't seen Satou Shinji or Gorou or Lee/ Shirokuma storyboard artists, studio could have used them. If Wakabayshi simply needed some quick cash he could have done an episode Kingdom season 2 (he may do later but he is not for first three episodes at least). I think they put wakabayashi with Kawaii, so that Kawaii will learn few things. He worked with Murata for 246, after that was assistant director in Date's episode 252. Next has been director of episodes that were done by veteran storyboard artists like Satou shinji (257, 300), Atsushi Nigorikawa (270) etc and now Wakabayashi.


----------



## neshru (Jun 14, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> I don't think studio was short on storyboard artist. Haven't seen Satou Shinji or Gorou or Lee/ Shirokuma storyboard artists, studio could have used them. If Wakabayshi simply needed some quick cash he could have done an episode Kingdom season 2


I don't think you can be sure of that. We can't possibly know the circumstances both Wakabayashi and the studio were in.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 14, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Thanks to  for translation.


Wow if Pierrot only animated Vol.59 then that means canon will return either September or October. I understand the extention of fillers, no many how much fillers are added the anime still ends up catching up to the manga, just look at animes like Bleach, KNR, Fairy Tail, Beelzebub and etc, those animes went on break cuz the anime was too close to the manga.



    Date is actually being smart to make the anime have more fillers to keep the gap bigger, so people be patience, more fillers now, the more canon we will get later.


----------



## Kony (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with Date,  the stuff from volumes 59 to 65 should be hard to adapt while keeping the anime-manga gap :S. Wish good luck to him


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 14, 2013)

Kony said:


> I agree with Date,  the stuff from volumes 59 to 65 should be hard to adapt while keeping the anime-manga gap :S. Wish good luck to him


You mean 59 to 64, and exactly the best goes to him, 59 to 64 is the climax so it will be hard to add fillers in-between, I hope canon comes back in October so that will Kishimoto more time to write more chapters and we can go from 59 to 64 without any filler interruption.


    I know the opening was just a mislead to keep people watching for canon but I'm certain things will be back to original content in September-October.


----------



## neshru (Jun 14, 2013)

Kinda OT: I watched the first 8 minutes of the new Ghost in the Shell OVA, and I have to say a lot of the movement gave me a Hiroyuki Yamashita vibe. I hope Murata didn't steal him from Pierrot lol.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 14, 2013)

So there is 0% chance of Madara appearing in his OWN debut opening? -__-


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 14, 2013)

neshru said:


> Kinda OT: I watched the first 8 minutes of the new Ghost in the Shell OVA, and I have to say a lot of the movement gave me a Hiroyuki Yamashita vibe. I hope Murata didn't steal him from Pierrot lol.



I did a bet on this with Animeblue some months ago. I think we'll be right, for the joy of Shippuuden LOL

P.S.: I get a Yamashita vibe from 3.30 to 4.06 (particularly, the shots at 3:43 & 3:55)


----------



## insane111 (Jun 14, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> So there is 0% chance of Madara appearing in his OWN debut opening? -__-



No. What he basically said is up to chapter 565 (v59) has already been worked out, but beyond that he isn't sure how to proceed. 

So 565 is most likely how far they have planned to go during this OP.


edit: Personally I'm still predicting they'll go further than that this season (through most or all of v60).


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2013)

Those tweets from a few months ago said he was working on storyboards for volume 60 stuff though


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, that is a bit of a disconnect. Maybe he stopped after realizing he wasn't sure where to go and is just now returning to tightening up the volume #59 stuff? Hmm...

Anyway, if they're going to pull a _Bleach_ and enter an completely different arc the best chance would be either before they return to volume #59 or after the end of volume #64, chapter #617.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2013)

I doubt he was just saying that only episodes up to the end of volume 59 was figured out, but that the episodes up to the end of volume 59 have finished cutting, which I'm guessing means they're at or near completion. Obviously episodes for some of the volumes after that are in production.


----------



## Corax (Jun 15, 2013)

Seems strange. 50 chapters in 5-6 months?That is 2.5 chapters for each episode,I cant remember any arc that had that many. Also by that point manga should be 40 chapters ahead at least.


----------



## Kony (Jun 15, 2013)

After reading this topic, I watched that Ghost In the Shell preview. Murata+Nishio was actually great. In love with Nishio's chara design. That's a high budget series from an outstanding studio, but it would be nice if that team could do an episode on Shippuden .

On another hand, I think watching Hiroyuki Yamashita's work on an other show than Shippuden should be exciting !!



Geg said:


> Those tweets from a few months ago said he was working on storyboards for volume 60 stuff though



I hope he'll be director on that episode too, unlike Wakabayashi.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 15, 2013)

Geg said:


> I doubt he was just saying that only episodes up to the end of volume 59 was figured out, but that the episodes up to the end of volume 59 have finished cutting, which I'm guessing means they're at or near completion. Obviously episodes for some of the volumes after that are in production.


I made a calculation, if Date stated that they finished cutting Vol. 59 and he said that 4-5 days ago and we see in the opening of the 5 Kages fighting Madara then I guess that chapter 558-565 will be animated in September to cover up the opening then chapter 566-617 which is 25 episodes will be covered from October-March then I guess April will be a new opening of a new filler arc.


      What do you think?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 15, 2013)

Date Hayato's comments about volume #60 were from early March. Working under the assumption that September will cover volume #59 and October volume #60, that would mean Date storyboard an episode for himself to direct seven months ahead of time. Maybe this is why Yamashita and Kouda have seen so little action as of late, because they've been working on-and-off on something for October?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Date Hayato's comments about volume #60 were from early March. Working under the assumption that September will cover volume #59 and October volume #60, that would mean Date storyboard an episode for himself to direct seven months ahead of time. Maybe this is why Yamashita and Kouda have seen so little action as of late, because they've been working on-and-off on something for October?



My theory is they were working on canon back then, but changed their minds about how much filler they wanted to do so it got put on hold.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2013)

Heh, exactly I expected only 1.5 month worth canon.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 16, 2013)

Seeing as the manga is close to finishing and Kishimoto is rushing to end the series, I can actually see canon going well from September-March without a problem, just a little more fillers after that, atleast 4-5 months then back to canon, Date will be fine with the pacing of the anime/manga to be honest.


----------



## Kony (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope directors Ken'ichi Nishida and Atsushi Nigorikawa will give some sign of life on Shippuden since Naruto SD is over for 3 months.


----------



## Kony (Jun 20, 2013)

318 looked better than previous korean episodes probably thanks to the new director/storyboard.
319's preview didn't show a lot of new content. But this episode looks weak in terms of art and animation (no lips sync).
Overall the staff on Naruto Shippuden seems limited since the end of Chikara (except for the current opening). It's filler so thats okay but I feat for upcomming canon episodes.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Kony said:


> 318 looked better than previous korean episodes probably thanks to the new director/storyboard.
> 319's preview didn't show a lot of new content. But this episode looks weak in terms of art and animation (no lips sync).
> Overall the staff on Naruto Shippuden seems limited since the end of Chikara (except for the current opening). It's filler so thats okay but I feat for upcomming canon episodes.



Same thoughts here.


----------



## neshru (Jun 20, 2013)

*ep 318*

The Tsutomu Ohshiro part wasn't too shabby. Everything else looked like shit.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 21, 2013)

Now that I'm re-reading it, I feel after chapter 589, it's another good point to start a new filler arc.


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2013)

Starting a new one? We aren't even done with this one.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 21, 2013)

neshru said:


> Starting a new one? We aren't even done with this one.



After the "Kabuto Fails Everyday Arc" you know there'll be "The New White Zetsu Plan" arc 

If Date wants to increase again the gap, that is a good point for a little filler arc (like 12 episodes). He can also do a month solely dedicated to a side-story of the new movie the month before it'll be out.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 21, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> Now that I'm re-reading it, I feel after chapter 589, it's another good point to start a new filler arc.


That is not necessary, at that point the anime will have more fillers than canon, Date even said himself that chapter 558-617 will be animated through without the interruption of fillers, and like I said before, Kishimoto is rushing to end the manga, theirs no need for 12 more filler episodes after 589, animating chapter 558-617 then adding a new filler arc is actually a good idea.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 22, 2013)

BeelzeImpman said:


> Date even said himself that chapter 558-617 will be animated through without the interruption of fillers



Where he said that?
That's an assumption, if I'm not missing something.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

darkap89 said:


> Where he said that?
> That's an assumption, if I'm not missing something.



I think a lot of people misunderstood that tweet about vol 59-65.


----------



## Kony (Jun 22, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I think a lot of people misunderstood that tweet about vol 59-65.



Personally, I still didn't understand what he exactly meant in his tweet.

Off topic: some GITS Arise's explosions looks like H.Yamashita's work !


----------



## insane111 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kony said:


> Personally, I still didn't understand what he meant in his tweet.
> !



Basically:

#1: Vol 59 is done
#2: He isn't sure how to proceed with vol 60-65, because he's worried about catching up too fast.

So like always, there's 2 solutions he could go with

-Continue with canon all the way to the end, but keep the pace slow
-Fast paced canon, but more fillers at some point
-


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

